# FiiO E07K ANDES Review and Help Thread



## bowei006

FiiO E07K Andes Review  

  
  

  
  
  


Spoiler: More%20pictures%3A



 

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
  


  
*Introduction:*
 The legend has returned. The FiiO E7 is one of the world's most famous budget DAC's and headphone amplifier. It skyrocketed FiiO to fame back when it came out. It was, and still is, on the lips of many new head-fi'ers as they come to look for a budget unit for their new setup. The E7 has aged in these last 2-3 years since it has been out, but now in 2012 and early 2013, the legend itself has returned. Updated and just as sleek and beautiful as the original was. I honestly can not think of another company that has been as major a brand of choice for a starter audiophile than FiiO. The E7 and FiiO has created and started more audiophiles than I can count. Let's take a look at it.
  
 Please read the review here:
 http://www.pandatechreview.com/fiio-e07k-review/
  
If this review has helped you, please like us on facebook.
  
*Introduction Video:*

  
*How To Use Video:*

  

*Build:*
 If you have ever held a(aluminum body) FiiO, then it should be self explanatory what the build of this little angel is. The aluminum is beautiful and sleek and highly well made. The edges meet incredibly well and its whole look is. It doesn't scratch easy and it doesn't scratch other things in your pockets easily*(if you don't throw many things in there). 
 What else do you want? The front screen is a reflective piece of material, possibly glass with a plastic sheet over it.
  
 It should be noted by perfectionists that this model I received does have some non perfection. The white headphone symbols on top for the two jacks are a bit of a faded white. Same with everything else. It isn't full blanche, but does it really matter? I don't think personally but I have heard some people ask me. The volume + and - signs in the circles are also off center by a fraction of a mili meter. I don't really mind in any sense but this is for the perfectionists.
  

*Screen Protector:*
 It comes with two screen protectors. You get to protect your screen but sadly it also has some issues. It is a generic screen protector and also large. The E07K's reflective screen area covers most of the front of the device. What you then get wtith a screen protector are peelings. The top and bottoms edges more or less peel away after a while and get dust underneath it. It looks quite ugly. The screen protector also dims and distorts the reflective screen. Women and men alike who want to use this as a mirror should note this. Without a screen protector, it works very well as a mirror.(see picture above)
  
 After much time using it I have decided to not use the screen protector anymore. With 1 month of use and proper attachement of the screen protector, many parts are peeling already as dust gathers beneath it. The holding bands will also peel them up when I use my device. 
  
 The E07K's beauty is also revealed without it. Now at approximately nearley a month's time with this device. I am choosing not to use it. "Whatever will be, will be, the futures not ours to see" -Que Sera, Sera
  
  
  

*Case:*
 You get a little nylon case as well, it does feel a bit baggy sometimes on it. I would say that the case prevents other items in your pockets from potentially getting hurt rather than drop damage. The case is very light and thin. Won't really protect against a fall. In my opinion, The ANDES looks beautiful without a screen protector and case. The secondary big lock style case is more of a travel case. Roomy enough to put an L9 in there with it.
  
 You get a choice between protecting your E07K from your keys with the nylon case, but it reduces the E07K's attractive points by a full 100pts out of 150 in my opinion.(Bad Game joke by the way)
  
*Accessory Replacement:*
 At the time of this writing, FiiO on their Facebook page has stated that they will offer(most?) accessories for free but that the user will need to pay freight charge. This is due to freight international being much much more expensive than that screen protector, leg peg, nylon case that was bought in bulk. Rejoice everyone. It will take 15-20 days from the looks of their estimate.
  
  
  

*Usability:*
 The Andes is a beautifully designed product that works very well as well. It's OS and EQ system is battle proven by the E17 to be a working formula and the additon of the LO Bypass switch and hold switch also make it even more useful. It is literally a down-spec'd E17. The standoff plastic legs that come with it also work very well as a standoff against the device you want to use it with as it prevents sliding and scratching of your smart phone or device. With a strap on the E07K, it can sometimes be hard to find where the up and down volume buttons are but it really isn't a big issue none the less. 
  
 It is kinda hard for me to talk about Usability even more as its bottom dock has literally stayed the same for years and there is little to want to change about it. 
  
  

*Usability quirks:*
 The E07K is very well designed but it does have some quirks. The standoff plastic legs that come with it slide after a while(it leaves a glue trail) and thus your inner pocket dust bunnies and other material stick to it. Some people may have a quirk with this but I don't see it as a problem. Next the controls of the Andes are opposite side of the controls on the iPhone and other devices which are popularily used with FiiO's. Putting the E07K back to back with that device makes it so that the volume contrlols are opposite the original ones. This may help un confuse those that need to switch between E07K control and their smartphone. I found it weird but found no problem changing volume at all. My thumb does the job well enough. Like I already mentioned before, the screen protector peeling off is a distraction and lowers the beauty of the device. The controls also WILL confuse you for the first 2 weeks that you use it. You will continuously forget what is enter and what is exit and may be even get angry a few times but this is what the device is like. 
  
 The ANDES and E7 both feature dual headphone outs but of course this has there own quircks. Some may not think about it but pairing a Q701 on one side and a IEM on the other when sharing is not a good idea. The power outputted is approx the same to both sides. With different driveability headphones, you either make it too quiet or too loud. This was a problem when I shared Apple Earpods and MH1C's with my cousin's. 
  
 *Testing:*
 This was tested with the FiiO E07K Andes, Audio-gd NFB 12.1, Miu Audio MRB, iPhone 4S, iPod Touch 2G, Macbook Pro. The equipment I have and could have used are in my profile page.
 Some people prefer to listen to music at a very low volume. I see nothing wrong with that but for testing purposes some problems or highlights can only be unveiled at more "modern" listening levels in my opinion. These do not include blow your ear scream-o levels, but more like the type that isn't too loud but comfortable enough for most modern adults or teens.
  
*Burn in:*
 Nothing detected be it that you believe in it on SS devices or brain burn in.
  
*Power:*
 It has more or less the same amount of power as the E17. ~240mW @ 16 ohms.
  
 *Sound Section:*
  
 E07K as amp and DAC:
 The E07K is a very smooth sounding device. That is all the truth to this device that I can possibly sum up in a few words.
  
 The mids and vocals do take a spent back in presentation. They do not carry the weight or authority that an Audio-gd or Objective unit would give you with the vocals. To explain, I mean that the mids on the ANDES are very close to the bass. They don't come out to the front to present themselves as much as other units such as the MIU MRB or O2 would. 
  
 The bass of the E07K is much more present in terms of authority and presentation than my testing units. Instead of seperate zones that are further apart on my test units that I am using as "reference" units for this review. The E07K brings the bass/low frequency regions presentation to be closer to the mids. They are also more loud and present. I have tested to make sure my switching between units is not accounting for this. They are also a bit boomy. Do not let the connotation of the word boomy in this niche area put you off. They are just more boomy compared to more perfected refernece units of this price point. The loose some of the huge punch but it is not unpleasant. IT is actually quite pleasant. I am a universal listener being both a treble head and a bass head. The universality of FiiO's sound has always been situated into it's bass and especially their bass boosting capabilitie(I am not using bass boost). 
  
 The highs are a bit dulled off. This isn't bad, this is of course compared to my testing units. They will offer the user the sound that they want of course. Crisp. But I find that it just didn't deliver what I wanted for highs. Very bright highs are not a good thing of course. So these do protect the listeners ears. They are very good for the unit and price though.
  
 Amp only with iPod lining out:
 FiiO has always made devices that scream one thing. Universal sound. Their target group generally aren't the flat all you want type of people. I can see why. Some just don't like the more "accurate" sound of these "audiophile" products these days. When I get congestion, even I get a affinity for other things. The E07K builds off FiiO's already well known formula of universality. 
  
 The ANDES is warm/sweet/fun. These words are audio jargon that can mean different things to different people. What I mean by them is that the sound it produces is very comfortable to the average consumer. Not overly analytical,fatiguing, metalic, bass-shy. Headphones GENERALLY with those qualities are not considered warm/sweet/fun. The E07K does a good job of not overly amplifying the fatiguing elements of a song. Of course this is all comparative but I personally say that it is more song friendly than a majority of amps.(consumer market in cheap products)
 The bass as with the Alpen I had and the E02i and E5 are all different but their principle behind them are very parallel. A bass induced phenomenon of wonder and hit. Some songs just don't sound good with a highly controlled bass hit. The HFI 580 headphone for example suffers from this. When it is paired with an amp that has a weak bass responce(for any technical reason or another) or one who's bass is highly controlled it suffers immensely. The bass on all of FiiO's units I have heard fix that by not going to any extreme formula of sloppy car sub or amnetic bass.
  
 Andes mids are very controlled. They don't spread across the spectrum(in a good or bad way). It is in a solid spot in my opinion. I personally feel it to be a bit too constrained compared to what I usually listen to on my desktop but it does offer a very front but slightly laid back vocal. I find that while the vocals are slightly more forward, it doesn't fully make you feel the need to be engaged(could be bad or good). 
  
 The highs are very controlled. Nothing too out of place or too bright. I would lean towards a more lack of a sparkle for most cases. This is of course comparing to a O2 which will serve as a middle ground. But that lack of a sparkle that I find isn't really a con for most. It already does extremely well.
  
 *Conclusion:*
 I find that no matter what fault I have been trying to find with FiiOs recent devices. The price point they offer it at leaves me little to go off on. The majority of my main criticisms of this device would be in the accessories of this device. They come with a boat load but some of them just don't seem to go well. Some feel hapsidasily thrown in. But even if it feels like they were, they still have little fault in it. The screen protector has peeling problems due to the large area it must cover and how often the user's fingers or objects are near that area. The furry cloth case also seems a bit counter intuitive. It features a loose fit, is big, and while it can be used for storage or travelling, seems not not be needed. This is a portable/travel device of course. 
  
 FiiO has done it again I would say. I never had the original E7 but with the way this device sounds and can be used for the price, I have much to like about it. It is an extremely well built and beautiful device and sounds great. It is available for the same price as the original E7 was officially available for. The legend has returned with new features, a new more modern look and usage and it sounds great.
  
 Thank you everyone for 150,000 views 
  
If this review has helped you, please like us on facebook.
  
*Ratings:*
 Audio Sonic quality: 9/10
 Features: 9/10
 Build:10/10
 Usability: 8.5/10
 Value: 9.5/10
  
  
*Specifications:*
 Output Power =242m@ @ 16 Ohms
 Peak Output Current=64mA
 Battery Life=20 hours
 Charge time=180 minutes
 Weight=27g
 Output impendence=.25ohms @ 16ohms loaded
 Op amps: AD8692 and TI TPA6130A
 DAC=WM8740
 Sample Rate max=24bit/96KHz
 USB receiver=TI PCM2706


----------



## bowei006

FiiO devices are some of the most popular things on Head-Fi. I have been asked many repeat questions so I thought to make a Q and A section for them. All questions will be updated with updated answers if a user brings up something that isn't in them.
 General Questions
   
The answers for these are for basic to advanced principle usages. The idea of how much "it matters" is much different for the very expensive hobbyists. This is mainly for the regular users and not the summit-fi/hi-end ones as their principles are different. I put my stuff into simple terms and ideas that may arouse a bit of chagrin from more advanced users but please understand these are to set the foundation.
   
*I have Headphones X, Y, Z. Do you think the Andes/Alpen/Unit X will help it?*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



This is a very common question. My analogy for you would be. Say you are going to go ski-ing. You know nearly nothing about it. I then ask you if you think narrower ski's or shorter ski's or wider one's fit you. Or would a snowboard do better. And if so, what style of them would you choose. What brand and features?
   
  You would probably think one thing. You don't know and that you would need to test it out.
   
  This is the same thing. Yes, they will give you an "improvement" but that improvement can not be heard by some without practice and some may not think it is worth it. As we get more and more expensive equipment, a few things remains. Happiness and the ability to buy it. People up in the spectrum buy $10,000 units because it enahnces their headphones they love and what not. It isn't day and night type of differences but to them it is worth it and their experience says so.
   
  Answering this question is hard because this is a niche hobby. There are many stores in the U.S with headphones and some headphone amps but they are so spread out. Testing is hard if not impossible for many.
   
  So I can't answer that. Even if you were to ask if your (hard to drive headphone) were to benefit from it I can not truly know. Some may like it quiet and or may not really care for the difference.
   
  Sadly, the only way to find out is to read up and take a swing/leap of faith if you truly want to find out.
   
  I personally use an amp even with $50 headphones because I like the smoother sound but to others, it isn't worth it. 


   
   
*What is a DAC and amp?*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A











   
*What is the difference between lossy and lossless? Does it matter?*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A










 *What is a LOD and do I need one? If so, which devices can use one?*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A










   
*Digital Coaxil or USB or optical? What should I use and why? Does it matter?*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A










   
*What does it mean when a headphone "gains" from amping or is hard to drive?*


Spoiler: Answer%3A









   


    
*What is the comparability with this device as a DAC?*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



It has been confirmed to work with the U.S variant of the Galaxy S3. Firmware is important and the correct procedure of pluggin in the E07K last is needed to work.
   
  IT has been confirmed to work with the iPad through CCK.
   
  It has been said that Nokia N8 will not work with it.
   
   
*YOUR results WILL vary depending on region, how you use it, if you have the correct software/firmware/OS, and if you do it correctly. *
   
*This is not an official feature and my findings above are only from others in this thread, not something I personally tried. These are user solicited answers for compatability. *
   
*I hold hold no responsibility for it not working in your region or if you do not have proper software and this is not an official feature of the E07K that FiiO endorses. *


   
*Battery usage and procedure*


Spoiler: Correct%20Panda%20Battery%20Procedure%3A



 
*Correct Panda Battery Procedure:*
  When the device is in use, do not use USB charge. Turn it off. When the E17/E07K is on it's final bar of battery, turn USB charge(or the USB cable) on and charge it to full. And then unplug or turn off USB charge and use until you are on your last bar of battery left. When you see the bars reduce to one, it would be best to start charging(sometimes you are out, and you can't, that's understandable, a few times won't hurt). Li-ion batteries like the one's found the in the FiiO E17 Alpen's don't react well to a full cycle of charge and FULLY de charge until the battery is dead. This has been proven to be actually *bad* to the life of li-ioin batteries. *HOWEVER.*, you should do a full cycle where you fully charge up the device and use it all the way until the device automatically turns off *ONCE* every month or two as that has been shown to actually be good for the battery *WHETHER you use it constantly or not. *Do not fear my friend, even if USB charge is turned off when the device "dies" it will still charge after it runs out of power naturally as the E17/E07K's firmware will reset!
   
  Li-ION batteris on general will last effectively 1000 complete charges before battery drops below about ~70% of the original storage. This is still acceptable by most consumers standards.
   
  20 hours full battery life * 1000 effective uses =20,000 hours / 24 hours a day = 833 days theoretically before the E07K under theoretical conditions will decrease to 70% of its original storage life and this is with a full depletion and then charge cycle. And that is 24 hour usage as well.
   
  FiiO currently reports that they will send replacement parts for a very low price. The battery is not that hard to user replace(but not under warranty). 
   
  Partial charges for Li-ION's are better but of course constantly doing partial ones has also been reported to have an effect on the device as well which is why I recommend to charge before all power is gone and to charge till full.
   
  The last point to make is that you can't use a device if you keep on babying it. Using a device and enjoying it is part of that batteries intent and life cycle. Honeslty, ANYTHING you do to it will have an effect on battery life. The majority of the time, it is a minute effect to something like an audio device. (This advice does not hold for Power Wheels, those buggers need proper battery handling). Enjoy the device, theoretically it will hold up well for many years.
   
   
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/battery_performance_as_a_function_of_cycling
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
   
  Disclaimer: I am not an expert on batteries. I am self taught. Please correct me if something is wrong. But use sources and not just something your papa or person told you to always do.
   


   
*Where do/should I buy my FiiO:*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



 
 Authorized dealer is best place to buy. FiiO's website has the complete list.
  
 http://fiio.net/where/index.aspx
  
 Authorized dealer makes sure that you get a legit item, and if the item has any problems, that company has to help you within it's certain number of days (as opposed to ebay). And FiiO's official warranty ToS states that they will only support stuff from authorized dealers. (more on this later,)
  
 Buy from an authorized dealer that is in your country or near your country(for example, if in EU, any country nearest to you in it is fine) as this makes sure that if you get a faulty product, returning/exchanging and support will be quick. If all options fail. MP4nation is still availble and have free international shipping. Only problem is that the back and forth time with them may take about a month and so FiiO said they don't recommend taking that route first.
  
 FiiO's ToS stated that they will not support stuff from un authorized dealers. But their CEO, James which is Feiao here on Head-Fi. Has said that it is just business talk. FiiO gives support to anyone with a FiiO so rest assured if you have a device that wasn't purchased from one. I got a FiiO from dealextreme back when I first got my FiiO and they supported me quite well.
  
 All this info above is data that FiiO have stated as of this date today of writing. Any of it is subject to change. I am just playing back info that James and rep's from FiiO have stated in the past on company procedure and what they prefer. It is subject to change with official ToS rules that FiiO has on support and sales.
  
 Many authorized dealers have same price and free shipping. Micca Store in the U.S is recommended as they are a near full FiiO distro(with near all FiiO merchandise) and free U.S shipping.


   
   
*Device not responding:*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



Press and hold the rest button at top with a pen tip. The E17 and E07K units are complicated firmware devices. Whilst other audio devices use physical knobs and switches or a simple screen, these units need to pull more wait. Glitches and freezing or not turning on has and does happen every now and then or not at all. The usual solutions are plugging them into a computer with USB and then trying the power button. Or waiting a bit and then pressing and holding the power button for a bit. Combinations of these are recommended. The biggest culprit of this problem is that the HOLD switch is engaged. Check that no orange is showing as that means that HOLD is on.


   
   
*Device won't turn on:*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



Make sure it was charged and make sure the hold switch is in the upper position where the orange is not showing.
   
  For not responding issues, please see above.


   
*Why are you so awesome?:*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



I just am. It's my Panda blood.


   
   
*I can't get 192KHz/96KHz?*:
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



 
  E07K only supports 96KHz over USB on Windows and Mac computers. Linux users need to do their own troubleshooting.
   
  E17 only supports 192 KHz sampling rate over S/PDIF. Your motherboard S/PDIF output specs need to also support it. Make sure you are using the S/PDIF interface and the device is set to "COX" or "OPT". Your computer also needs to support 192KHz for S/PDIF. Updating audio driver may help
   


   
*I think I have everything setup. But no audio is comming out?:*
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



 
 Follow these steps to diagnose:

 Unplug device from computer if not already done so. We will start from beginning.
 Plug E17/E07K in with USB. Check to see that the computer detects it. Either by a pop sound or whatever
 Go to the volume icon on the PC and right click and click "playback devices"
 find the E07K Andes. Righ click and set as default device. Click ok or apply.
 Try to play audio with iTunes or youtube. If it works and E07K sends audio out to your headphones. It means you did something wrong with your player of choice(Winamp/Foobar) or video or audio player. 
 If it doesn't work. Please see if any other questions apply to you. If not. Please ask.



   
   
*I want to setup output of "X" KHz:*


Spoiler: Answer%3A



Windows:
  http://youtu.be/axAewk-qFGw?t=4m25s
   
  Mac:
  http://youtu.be/axAewk-qFGw?t=5m33s

 This video works for both E07K and E17


   
*How to get Foobar Settings for X KHz and X Bit Rate:*


Spoiler: Answer%3A



 

 Go to your bottom start bar. See the volume icon?
 Right click and go to "playback devices"
 See the Device ___name__? Right click "Properties" 
 Make sure Use This Device enable is on
 Check all the supported formats from 44.1 to 192KHz(this depends on device and input method, do not check one you are not supporting) , nothing over or below, don't check encoded formats any of them
 make sure your levels are at 100
 Disable ALL ENHANCEMENTS (do IT) no ENHANCEMENTS
 In Default Format, choose the setting you want. Keep in mind the support you get from device and input method
 Check both Exclusive Mode's if they aren't checked.
   

 Now open up Foobar
 Go to the preferences menu by hitting 'Ctrl+P' or finding it under 'file'
 Go to the 'Playback' tab and go under to 'Output'. Under 'Device'. Choose your device. 
 Then in 'Output Format' of the same sub tab. Choose your output data format. Don't touch anything else.
 Then find 'Advanced' on the side tabs again. Click it
 Find 'Decoding'. And open up the drop down sub tabs. Find the Tone/Sweep Sample Rate. And type in the KHz you had Windows also set to. 48000 for 48KHz and 192000 for 192KHz and so on so forth for the rest.
   
 Now sing the panda song. Panda Panda Panda, you are the best, panda panda, you shall get a check, panda panda panda, 


   
   

  
*Power and Menu button not too responsive?*:
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



 
  The E17/E07K requires not a large but a decent amount of pressure for the Power/EXIT and MENU buttons to operate. The force needed is not large and is only noticeable when turning on or off the unit or when exiting/going back a screen with the power button. As it may seem unresponsive when you do it lightly.
    For all other power on problems, see above on not being responsive
   


   
*Hearing hiss and this click-click-click sound?*:
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



 
  The solution below is for E17 users. This has not been a problem that is normal for E07K users. If you are an E07K user and your symptoms do not match below, then please ask ahead.
  It seems this is a problem due to the digital volume stepper and is normal for it's implementation. This will usually not happen on 0 gain, but depending on use and headphones/earbuds it may. To fix this, make sure music is not playing and make sure you can not even play the music in case you hit something by accident. Then quickly raise the volume. After a while it should go away, or if it doesn't, wait for a bit. The hiss and clicking sound should now go away. You should now decrease volume to where you were before and continue listening. This is a problem mainly for the harder to drive can's and even then you would _usually_ only hear it when music is not playing.
   


   
   
*The unit does not raise or lower the volume the first time I hit the buttons?*:
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



This is built into the E07K/E17's system or code. Where it would want you to hit it twice after a set period of inactivity. This is pre programed in. After X seconds of in activies, it requires one press before the volume will go up and down.


   
   
*This device is taking forever to charge!?*:
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



Depending on where you are charging the E17, be it from your computer or a wall charger will have different speeds of charging. Some computers have low power USB ports that only send out a small amount of power and thus would cause a very slow charge. If your computer has a fast or high powered USB port, then you can use those for a faster charge. Wall chargers can also be used. FiiO recommends to use high quality USB wall chargers like the one's Apple make's. Buying a cheap one off a site would work but is not recommended. Spending a bit more(very small amount more) to ensure the quality of that wall charger is recommended. Keep in mind the faster the charge, technically the worse it is for the batter. How much worse is very very minimal, so please continue to charge or use it as is.


   
   
*This device has a rattle?*:
   


Spoiler: Answer%3A



 
  This is an issue for some E17 units. No such behavior has been exhibited by E07K's as a common issue. Please ask if there is one if you have an ANDES.
   
  It has not been widely confirmed but it seems this is attributed to the LO bypass switch. There is a part in there that can not be secured down and thus is causing the rattle. Again this has not been confirmed to be the true source of the sound yet, but does seem to be likely.
   


   
   
  THIS IS A WORK IN PROGRESS, I ADD CONTENT AS THEY ARE ASKED.


----------



## mechgamer123

Very nice posts Mr. Panda 
  Do you think these properly power your Q701s?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





mechgamer123 said:


> Very nice posts Mr. Panda
> Do you think these properly power your Q701s?


 
  That is a question for each and every one person. 
   
  Some don't like to listen too loudly while others do. For example on the E17, some drove it on 6dB at 30volume and called it enough. I drove it at 12dB with 45-50 volume and still wanted more on the E17. So there is that problem. The Output power of the E17 and E70K are pretty close with the E17 having a bit more but the output current which matters a bit more is about 30% higher on the E17 from the numbers.
   
  So yes, to be or not to be, that is the question.


----------



## kalbee

So yet another update to the E7!
  It looks gorgeous 
   
  So how is this supposed to fare compared to the E17, considering the DAC seems to have been upgraded and all other ports seem present.
  AND TWO HEADPHONE JACKS?! Can they be used simultaneously like the E9?
   
  The E17 (those that say ALPEN on the back, rather than E17) has the FiiO developed headphone jacks too. The original units had problems with the headphone jack thus FiiO fixed it. Yeah they're really tight, but you can get a nice hold and good stereo without even fully inserting the plug (~1mm left, where it would really click in and hold tight).


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> So yet another update to the E7!
> It looks gorgeous
> 
> So how is this supposed to fare compared to the E17, considering the DAC seems to have been upgraded and all other ports seem present.
> ...


 
  The E7 didn't have an update? The E17 is another series. The E07K is a direct replacement in the $100 price bracket. The E7 used to be in that price bracket in case anyone is wondering.
   
  How IS it supposed to fair. Well FiiO is working on a 3 product per section strategy where each of their "sections" (portable amp, portable DAC and amp, DAC and amp) will have a device in 3 seperate price ranges for consuumers to choose from.
   
  The DAC has not been upgraded. All FiiO DAC's as of right now in their active products of the E10 Olympus, E17 ALPEN, E7, and E70K use the Wolfson WM8740.
   
  Yes they can be used at the same time. They were made to share. And share they do pretty well. 
   
  FiiO if I recall correctly added an update ot the E17 after batch 1 (or 2 depending on what you call a batch) (the ones that say ALPEN) that gave it an updated headphone jack but the one on the E70K is literally the NEW ONE that they spent lots of money implementing.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> The E7 didn't have an update? The E17 is another series. The E07K is a direct replacement in the $100 price bracket. The E7 used to be in that price bracket in case anyone is wondering.
> 
> How IS it supposed to fair. Well FiiO is working on a 3 product per section strategy where each of their "sections" (portable amp, portable DAC and amp, DAC and amp) will have a device in 3 seperate price ranges for consuumers to choose from.
> 
> ...


 

 Oh... I thought there was a E07something at some point, since I remember not being able to find "E7" as-is in audio stores in Canada, while finding something along the lines of E07something.
   
  Fare != Fair. It used to be said the E17 is like an upgraded E7. Does this rough statement still stand?
   
  Oh... then I guess what changed is the implementation? Considering they did mention the sampling rate went from 48/16 to 96/24.
   
  /wants dual inputs outputs :<
   
  Ah, okay. Thanks for the update 
   
  **edit**
  ugh I wrote input instead of output.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Oh... I thought there was a E07something at some point, since I remember not being able to find "E7" as-is in audio stores in Canada, while finding something along the lines of E07something.
> 
> Fare != Fair. It used to be said the E17 is like an upgraded E7. Does this rough statement still stand?
> 
> ...


 
  Nope.
   
  Yes I believe. Because upgrade means and improvement and not a direct replacement. The E07K is the E7's direct replacement.
   
  I do not know. Nobody knows except them if they changed it but considering the 96KHz input and new chips and sofware, it would be hard to just drag and drop E7 chips into the new unit so yes, I would say or guess that they redesigned it. One can only really tell if a product is implemented badly. Otherwise, for all other implementations, it is hard to tell apart. Basically either it works or is just terrible. Most of the time in head-fi, it works and thus this is where reviews come in to differentiate between units.
   
  New TI chip for USB decoding.
   
  You do. It DOES have dual inputs. AUX in and USB in. I know what you mean though. S/PDIF. Or could you have meant audio going seperately through each headphone jack.
   
  The battery is OVER 20% larger in the E70K as compared to E7 but the run time went from 80 hours to approx 24-20. 
   
  All final interpretation on if it is an upgrade or not and their implementation is up to them. All my statements are my guesswork itself and not a reflecton of what FiiO has told me. (I never asked about those)


----------



## ClieOS

I haven't learned much about the hardware inside yet, but given how E07k works, I'll guess FiiO is using the same DAC section (well, more precisely, they upgraded the PCM270x chip to the something that is capable of 24/96, but still keeping the WM8740)) and volume control (which is what doing the EQ) from E17. The main difference are that the E17 still have S/PDIF input and AD8397 (E07k use a different opamp). My early RMAA test shows E07k to be quite excellent and worthy as an upgrade over the original E7.


----------



## kalbee

Thanks 
   
  And yeah, sorry I meant to say dual output (i.e. headphone jacks). But having each jack output each source would indeed be awesome too (or be able to output both sources from one jack), though that's into the realms for actually having two amps, or not even amp business anymore.
   
  Alright I'll wait till you actually post your write-up xP


----------



## JamesFiiO

Video of ANDES on Youtube  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVoRHfxI-tI


----------



## gavinfabl

I wish I had known about this before buying the E17. I only needed something for my iPod Classic and this would have done all that I needed without the E17 price and with quicker charging and longer run time


----------



## bowei006

Great! I was about to post my video as well


----------



## BloodyPenguin

This WILL be my first DAC/AMP.  It is great to see the upgrades it has on the original E7. 
   
  Can't wait to get it.  It will be used along with my laptop that is AWFUL for listening to music because of noise and overall crappy sound.
   
  I will also be using it along with my iPod Nano, that does fine with some headphones, but needs more amps for others.  It will also be nice to control the L-R balance.
  As a few of my sets seem to be slightly off center.
   
  ..


----------



## bowei006

bloodypenguin said:


> This WILL be my first DAC/AMP.  It is great to see the upgrades it has on the original E7.
> 
> Can't wait to get it.  It will be used along with my laptop that is AWFUL for listening to music because of noise and overall crappy sound.
> 
> ...




I detect noise on a majority of my IEMs. Sorry. They are all 16 ohms and over. 

It may be your ears or placement or seal.


----------



## bowei006

Videos are up.
   
  They are the introduction video and the how to video.
   
  The How To Video showcases some of the functions of the E17 and what has changed(intro does this as well), but also shows one how to go through the menu of the E07K and what it is like and what has changed. IT also has a how to on how to use it with a Windows computer. Mac instructions will be typed out instead. I have one but it is a hassle to record the screen of and then move to my main desktop.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

How is it compared to the E17? I plan on getting this instead, seeing as the e17 can't work on the Galaxy s3


----------



## bowei006

darthunnamed said:


> How is it compared to the E17? I plan on getting this instead, seeing as the e17 can't work on the Galaxy s3


This is also uncomfirmed to work with it. If the USB power draw exceeds 100mA then it wont work. I dont have a USB power measuring tool or a device to try it on.


----------



## KT66

The main USP of the E7 is that it works beautifully with USB OTG on phones like Samsung 
and my Nokia N8 , if 07 draws too much power then Fiio will be shooting themselves 
In the foot.

Do Fiio expect current owners of E7 to move to the E07 ? Or is it aimed at new customers ?


----------



## KT66

The new features like 24/96 , hold button and lineout are superb , well done Fiio !

But why should anyone buy the E17 now ?


----------



## KT66

.


----------



## gavinfabl

The E17 doesn't work with my iPad Mini using the lightning camera connection kit as its uses too much power. 

Does anyone know if the E07 will work , or will it have same issue.


----------



## bowei006

kt66 said:


> The main USP of the E7 is that it works beautifully with USB OTG on phones like Samsung
> and my Nokia N8 , if 07 draws too much power then Fiio will be shooting themselves
> In the foot.
> Do Fiio expect current owners of E7 to move to the E07 ? Or is it aimed at new customers ?



Yes, E7 works like that. I do not have Android phone to test ANDES.




kt66 said:


> The new features like 24/96 , hold button and lineout are superb , well done Fiio !
> But why should anyone buy the E17 now ?



The E17 has Spdif input, more power, and IF the andes uses less usb power draw, that would be another one



gavinfabl said:


> The E17 doesn't work with my iPad Mini using the lightning camera connection kit as its uses too much power.
> Does anyone know if the E07 will work , or will it have same issue.



The E17 doesnt work with the CCK on iPad either way. You need to add an externaly powered usb hub before the cck to get the E17 to work with iPad. No idea on ipad mini.

I have a iPad 2 ill see if I can buy a cck to test it


----------



## darkii89

confirmed that e07k works with note 2 and s3
   
  link:
  http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.betanews.net%2Farticle%2F571610&hl=ko&ie=EUK-KR&sl=ko&tl=en
   
  its written in korean " i think"  so i translate it with google web translator
   
  he said " Smartphone that supports digital input (I confirmed that Galaxy Note Galaxy S3 with Android OS"
   
  @_@


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> confirmed that e07k works with note 2 and s3
> 
> link:
> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.betanews.net%2Farticle%2F571610&hl=ko&ie=EUK-KR&sl=ko&tl=en
> ...


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
  Can anyone that speaks it confirm?
   
  Language is weird. Negation may not have not been used correct. I believe that he is correct though and Google translated it correctly but we should get other reviewers with it to see. I'll see if I can get a CCK.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
> Can anyone that speaks it confirm?
> 
> Language is weird. Negation may not have not been used correct. I believe that he is correct though and Google translated it correctly but we should get other reviewers with it to see. I'll see if I can get a CCK.


 
  Well, in one of the pictures it IS a GS3 so i think it may be true.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





darthunnamed said:


> Well, in one of the pictures it IS a GS3 so i think it may be true.


 
  Yeah, I was saying that we should hold off 100% official opinion. I'm looking at CCK's right now and I'll call my Best Buy to ask if they are able to let me test their CCK


----------



## darkii89

bowei, hows the e07k sound comparing to e7 and e17?


----------



## bowei006

darkii89 said:


> bowei, hows the e07k sound comparing to e7 and e17?


Never had E7 and dont have E17 anymore so my comparison is a bit far. But as of right now I still favor E17. There is noise with my various IEMs, and it doesnt havr driving power of E17. I know for a fact that people will want to ask if they can use with Q701/HD650/HE5 etc so that is also a factor.

I have not done any comparisons with my other amps yet. Im mainly doing daily usability right now


----------



## phlashbios

Discovered the E07K is available on Amazon UK today (it wasn't yesterday) and have ordered one. I have an E7 atm, so will be interested to see how it compares.


----------



## bowei006

phlashbios said:


> Discovered the E07K is available on Amazon UK today (it wasn't yesterday) and have ordered one. I have an E7 atm, so will be interested to see how it compares.


Some of the biggest changes are a better software and UI with eq controls. It also uses Fiios new headphone jacks (longer lasting and durable). For me they were very tight when i first got them. I literally had to use strength to put my jack in and out of andes. It became normal after about 5 times. It also uses new op amps and also a new usb decoder.

Check it out.


----------



## Artemka

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> confirmed that e07k works with note 2 and s3
> 
> link:
> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.betanews.net%2Farticle%2F571610&hl=ko&ie=EUK-KR&sl=ko&tl=en
> ...


 
  This guy http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/product-reviews/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
   
  is saying it doesn't work with S3 so it's a mistery for now.


----------



## kimvictor

artemka said:


> This guy http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/product-reviews/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...





artemka said:


> This guy http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/product-reviews/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I speak Korean and the review(one in Korean) states that it works with S3 with Jellybean.


----------



## phlashbios

kimvictor said:


> Well, I speak Korean and the review(one in Korean) states that it works with S3 with Jellybean.




Interesting. That would suggest it is kernel dependant then.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





phlashbios said:


> Interesting. That would suggest it is kernel dependant then.


 
  Generally it is kernel dependent already as you need USB OTG support. The phone hardware wise needs it and its kernal software needs to support digital audio output through its USB port.
   
  Update:
  Only some IEM's exhibit noise while others don't. 32 Ohm portable headphones don't have any and some 16 ohm IEM's do while others do not.
   
  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## darkii89

another review from the korean guy, he mentioned that it works with galaxy s3 ,note 2 and ipad with CCK
   
  Quote: 





> FiiO USB DAC headphone amplifier E07K ANDES PC-Fi & Smart-Fi
> DAC as the supplied USB cable to the USB port on your desktop or laptop sound card is recognized automatically when you connect it gives behalf.  Some smart phones (currently the Galaxy S3 and Galaxy Note 2) Direct to iPad (2 versions) using the camera kit digital output port are able to enjoy the original sound connected digita.l  In addition, to the iPhone or any other Android smartphone and MP3P fit the device you are using analog cable.


 
   
  Source: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ko&sl=ko&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.popco.net%2Fzboard%2Fview.php%3Fid%3Dur_dica%26no%3D7104


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Generally it is kernel dependent already as you need USB OTG support. The phone hardware wise needs it and its kernal software needs to support digital audio output through its USB port.
> 
> Update:
> Only some IEM's exhibit noise while others don't. 32 Ohm portable headphones don't have any and some 16 ohm IEM's do while others do not.
> ...


 
   
  Please set the gain to 0dB when you used some very high sensitivity IEM. the MAX gain of ANDES is about 12dB it is quite big.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Please set the gain to 0dB when you used some very high sensitivity IEM. the MAX gain of ANDES is about 12dB it is quite big.


 
  I was just putting that out there. The noise is still prevelant ON SOME.. But of course you have more IEM's than I so your vote on this part would be interesting to note.
   
  I don't get noise on all my IEM's(they are not sensitive). 
   
  I don't see this to be a problem unless you use low impedence IEM's for it which some will do. I think it should still be noted none the less.
   
  I have used all gains with the IEM's.
   
  @Everyone
  I am just noting that the Andes may have some noise for IEM's that are near 16 ohms and or are very sensitive. For all other types of headphones, there is no noise with it.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

is this compatible with sony PMP players?


----------



## JamesFiiO

for Android phone, we have a new Model called E18, I think ANDES is not a good option to people who want to use it as DAC/AMP for Android phone. we try to put some features which will help improve the experience.
   
  1, You can use E18 to charge your Android phone, the E18 will carry a 3500mAH or 4000mAh li-ion battery and support USB 5V output so it can work as a backup battery.
   
  2, When the E18 bundled with phone, you can charging the phone at the same time but don't need to unplug the micro usb cable.
   
  3, There are some hardware bottoms on the E18, which used to control the phone, like play/pause, previous / next to select the songs.
   
  Also we will try to improve the EMI design so we can control the noise caused by the GSM signal, 
   
  So, E18 will not the best DAC/AMP among our line up, but it will be the best for the android phone, in features, sound quality, size .


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> is this compatible with sony PMP players?


 
  As long as the PMP has a headphone out jack. The E07K can be used with it. However you will thus be using the amps of the first PMP along with the two op amps in the E07K. The DAC will not be used.
   
  If the PMP has a line out like SOME(not all) Sony's have or like an iPod, then you can bypass that devices headphone amp(s) and just use E07K's. DAC will not be used.
   
  If a device supports USB OTG and has software kernel support for digital audio output or if it just has digital audio output then it SHOULD (not always) be able to use both DAC and amp of E07K. But WARNING, be careful. If the powerdraw of E07K is higher than device supports then it will not work. The above posts on the Samsung being able to do it or not is on this problem as well as which kernels currently work.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> for Android phone, we have a new Model called E18, I think ANDES is not a good option to people who want to use it as DAC/AMP for Android phone. we try to put some features which will help improve the experience.
> 
> 1, You can use E18 to charge your Android phone, the E18 will carry a 3500mAH or 4000mAh li-ion battery and support USB 5V output so it can work as a backup battery.
> 
> ...


 
  Android devices are far and wide, are you going to release a list of devices that are compatibile with specific kernels or OS? Or will E18 be compatible with all Android devices that have USB OTG support without care for kernel or ROM?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Too early to answer the question, but we will try to focus on some popular models , like the Galaxy series. in fact, none of current Android Phone support all the features includes in the standard. 
   
  for example, the Android phone should support MIC input and Analog output through the micro USB port, but we had tested Android Phone 4.2. in Galaxy S3, Note 2, and Nexus3 . the only newest
   
  phone we have not test is Nexus4 .
   
  About the Kernel or ROM, it can't be solved by E18 so I am not sure about that, but so far we have succeed in work with S3, Nexus3, Note2, HTC 1X, Nexus7.
   
   
  anyway, it will be better to back to Andes, lol.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Too early to answer the question, but we will try to focus on some popular models , like the Galaxy series. in fact, none of current Android Phone support all the features includes in the standard.
> 
> for example, the Android phone should support MIC input and Analog output through the micro USB port, but we had tested Android Phone 4.2. in Galaxy S3, Note 2, and Nexus3 . the only newest
> 
> ...


 
  The standard was Nexus I believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which was Google's own house phone. At first they had a lot of help from Samsung in designing it. In the second version they more or less made it themselves. And then Motorolla Mobility was formally bought and aquirred by Google. So let's hope we see a very interesting new Nexus.
   
  Yeah I was going to guess that the E18 would need to work with phones that support standards and also with software that allows it to output that signal. The people that buy an E17 or E07K asking if it can be used with their Android phones all have phones with those abilities anyway (unless they didn't know) so that is fine I guess.
   
  Your new E12 bundled band looks great. I am guessing you need 10mm bigger due to the E12's "larger" size.
   
  These units are heavily used with iOS devices and iPods. Would it ever be possible to design a band that not only straps well but is about half as thick? I will post an orientation part in my review and what I think are best strap positions but I still get some blockage. Just wondering if it would be possible.


----------



## Lurk650

Looks interesting, debating whether or not to go with this or the iBasso D-Zero which is more expensive


----------



## renishi

I just receive mine. I check everything and left the headphone jack last on the check list ...... everything was working perfectly except the headphone jack and it is both of them.... It dont have the click/lock on feel, and when i lift it up, it doesnt even support the e07k weight. They are extremely loose and when i plug in my IEM and He-400 (tested each on both jack) only the left hand driver is working~ sigh and today is saturday..... Out of the 10 preorder unit only mine was faulty darn!!! 
   
   
  edited: ouch... i inserted not hard enough... hahaha my bad


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





renishi said:


> I just receive mine. I check everything and left the headphone jack last on the check list ...... everything was working perfectly except the headphone jack and it is both of them.... They are very loose and when i plug in my IEM and He-400 (tested each on both jack) only the left hand driver is working~ sigh and today is saturday.....


 
  That was the opposite for me. Mine were very tight. The E07K uses FiiO's new headphone sockets. Might it be an error?! Well if it truly is loose then that is a horrible thing indeed. Left Channel?
   
  Did you push it all the way in? Your headphone jack that is?


----------



## ClieOS

I can also confirm that all the 3.5mm jack on my E07k are the new version and pretty tight.


----------



## Lurk650

Just took the plunge and ordered this off Amazon thru Micca Distributor, $94 w/ shipping. Can't wait


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> As long as the PMP has a headphone out jack. The E07K can be used with it. However you will thus be using the amps of the first PMP along with the two op amps in the E07K. The DAC will not be used.
> 
> If the PMP has a line out like SOME(not all) Sony's have or like an iPod, then you can bypass that devices headphone amp(s) and just use E07K's. DAC will not be used.
> 
> If a device supports USB OTG and has software kernel support for digital audio output or if it just has digital audio output then it SHOULD (not always) be able to use both DAC and amp of E07K. But WARNING, be careful. If the powerdraw of E07K is higher than device supports then it will not work. The above posts on the Samsung being able to do it or not is on this problem as well as which kernels currently work.


 
  Thanks. I don't think it does, I checked the latest firmware and what they do, nothing states support for digital audio output, I will still audition it though. Only $20 difference from the E17 from my go to shop, I will check out the difference myself using my laptop as source.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





renishi said:


> I just receive mine. I check everything and left the headphone jack last on the check list ...... everything was working perfectly except the headphone jack and it is both of them.... It dont have the click/lock on feel, and when i lift it up, it doesnt even support the e07k weight. They are extremely loose and when i plug in my IEM and He-400 (tested each on both jack) only the left hand driver is working~ sigh and today is saturday..... Out of the 10 preorder unit only mine was faulty darn!!!
> 
> 
> edited: ouch... i inserted not hard enough... hahaha my bad


 
   
  the headphone jack of the E07K is tighter than other audio device like Galaxy S1/2/3 , note 1,2,3 iPhone, iPod,  
   
  may there are one possibility that you have not plug the headphone jack into the socket to the end, please double check it again.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Thanks FiiO/feiao for the information.
   
  My [E07K] has been ordered.  I was also hoping to buy the [Samsung Galaxy S III] soon as well.  Any info on supporting this device in the future would be greatly appreciated. 
   
  ..


----------



## northernsky

Hi there,
   
  I am new in this great forum and new in the headphone world.
   
   
  I am going to buy the E07k but it is not clear to me if the DAC is a real 24bit-96khz when connected to a computer as specified on the FIIO web site. This is because I suspect the TI USB receiver PCM2706 accepts 16bit-48khz at most. Am I right?
   
   
  Thank you
   
  Northernsky


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





northernsky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new in this great forum and new in the headphone world.
> 
> ...


 
  That is a valid question. I am not sure how FiiO is using it. If they are just using the USB decoding feature of the chip and not the DAC(which only supports 48KHz and 16 bit) or is it upconverting. I will guess that they are just using the USB decoding part of it and not its own stereo DAC built in. Let's wait for James at FiiO to answer
   
  Edit: Just noticed you are new
   
*"Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet!"*


----------



## renishi

Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> Thanks FiiO/feiao for the information.
> 
> My [E07K] has been ordered.  I was also hoping to buy the [Samsung Galaxy S III] soon as well.  Any info on supporting this device in the future would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ..


 
  I just tested it with my s3 and it is working. So enjoy it~


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





renishi said:


> I just tested it with my s3 and it is working. So enjoy it~


 

 oh nice ~~ , hows the sound on s3 with e07k @_@?is it a wooooooow or just wow or ww @_@?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





renishi said:


> I just tested it with my s3 and it is working. So enjoy it~


 
  You mean with USB OTG?


----------



## renishi

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> You mean with USB OTG?


 
  I tested it through the line input connector (that was the description on the manual) and also through usb OTG.
   
  Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> oh nice ~~ , hows the sound on s3 with e07k @_@?is it a wooooooow or just wow or ww @_@?


 
  I have only listen to it briefly, so i dare not give any impression. I am using it for my deskstop atm  
  All i can say (on my desktop setup) that it has slight more bass impact as compared with my s3.


----------



## JamesFiiO

northernsky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new in this great forum and new in the headphone world.
> 
> ...




The USB receiver is the same as E17, support sample rate up to 96/24 through USB


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





renishi said:


> I tested it through the line input connector (that was the description on the manual) and also through usb OTG.
> 
> I have only listen to it briefly, so i dare not give any impression. I am using it for my deskstop atm
> All i can say (on my desktop setup) that it has slight more *bass impact* as compared with my s3.


 
  I see you've found FiiO's signature. 
   
  They are pretty universal but FiiO units from my experience have a bit more of an affinity with bass. I guess it's much more universal for a bigger audience. I like all the parts of the fr range so I'm fine with it.
   
   
  Update:
  E07K review has been delayed due to various circumstances.
  I have too much work due in the next week.


----------



## northernsky

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The USB receiver is the same as E17, support sample rate up to 96/24 through USB


 

 That was a good new. I just ordered the E07K.
   
  Thank you
   
  Northernsky


----------



## wilflare

hmm so the consensus is that the E07K is worth the 30USD over the E7?


----------



## phlashbios

Quote: 





wilflare said:


> hmm so the consensus is that the E07K is worth the 30USD over the E7?


 
   
  Must be a US thing. Same price as the E7 in the UK.


----------



## bowei006

It is up to customers on if they think it is worth it, not enough have it for concencus.


----------



## Leo888

Hi, anyone knows if this works with the E9. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bowei006

leo888 said:


> Hi, anyone knows if this works with the E9. Thanks in advance.


Good question. Clieos would know as he has those two. It supports E09K in paper


----------



## wilflare

Quote: 





phlashbios said:


> Must be a US thing. Same price as the E7 in the UK.


 
  oh..
  it's 60 (E7) vs 90 (E07K) on Amazon US


----------



## bowei006

wilflare said:


> oh..
> it's 60 (E7) vs 90 (E07K) on Amazon US


Uk may soon follow. Final price is up to seller. This is good as people with a small budget can get E7 now.


----------



## Nyanman

will the dac function work via camera connection kit (cck) on the ipad 2 ios 5.1?


----------



## HiFan

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I haven't learned much about the hardware inside yet, but given how E07k works, I'll guess FiiO is using the same DAC section (well, more precisely, they upgraded the PCM270x chip to the something that is capable of 24/96, but still keeping the WM8740)) and volume control (which is what doing the EQ) from E17. The main difference are that the E17 still have S/PDIF input and AD8397 (E07k use a different opamp). My early RMAA test shows E07k to be quite excellent and worthy as an upgrade over the original E7.


 

 Hi ClieOS, nice to see you here. IMO, E07K is really a nice product. Could you give a few comments on its amp performance?
   
  I am wondering if this unit is capable of driving DT1350. UHA-4 is good driving IEM, but kinda weak when it comes to DT1350. So I am thinking of getting another amp for DT1350.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## wilflare

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Uk may soon follow. Final price is up to seller. This is good as people with a small budget can get E7 now.


 
  nice.
   
  hmm. considering how the E17 was once on sale at 99. i'm thinking twice forking out 89 for E07K.
   
  I suppose E07K < E17?


----------



## bowei006

wilflare said:


> nice.
> 
> hmm. considering how the E17 was once on sale at 99. i'm thinking twice forking out 89 for E07K.
> 
> I suppose E07K < E17?


Fiio intends it to be that way. E17 recommended at $150 and E07K recommended at $100 or $90 so that users have choice


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





hifan said:


> Hi ClieOS, nice to see you here. IMO, E07K is really a nice product. Could you give a few comments on its amp performance?
> 
> I am wondering if this unit is capable of driving DT1350. UHA-4 is good driving IEM, but kinda weak when it comes to DT1350. So I am thinking of getting another amp for DT1350.
> 
> Thanks!


 
   
  As far as I can remember, DT1350 isn't that difficult to drive that UHA-4 can't drive it. Plus, going from UHA-4 to E07k will be a downgrade in SQ.


----------



## HiFan

Quote: 





clieos said:


> As far as I can remember, DT1350 isn't that difficult to drive that UHA-4 can't drive it. Plus, going from UHA-4 to E07k will be a downgrade in SQ.


 
  Thank you. That's very helpful information. Could it be UHA-4's signature that the soundstage is confined?


----------



## ClieOS

That depends on what opamp is in the UHA-4 - I would expect OPA209 to have smaller soundstage than AD8610. Then again, I don't remember DT1350 to be particular specious sounding.


----------



## HiFan

I have a desktop amp. It's driving 1350 much better. I am just too picky on UHA-4, I guess. Thanks


----------



## 45vvA7h

Just invested in my first audiophile equipment and the E07K was the DAC/Amp that I chose. Got it for $89 shipped via Amazon Prime. I only have my ATH-M50S and RE-0 to test it out on. But from the addictive listening on the M50 so  I can say that the soundstage improves dramatically over the Macbook's analog out. It might just be my ears from listening to music for about 20 hours everyday this past week, but I feel like the bass output from the dual OpAmps in the E07K kind of overpower the mids and the highs are rolled off. It's refreshing in a weird way though because it's a nice warmer SS than the brightness that I'm used to from the M50s. Still haven't touched the EQ settings yet but I'm saving that for after I'm done with my final exams, haha.


----------



## Lurk650

^Good to know since I will be using my M50's too. 
   
  Hoping my thinksounds will sound good on it too, my laptop runs IDT audio and it makes them sound washed out and I need to have the volume at full to even be loud enough and I noticed this after using them first on my work computer which runs Realtek audio drivers and volume need to be 70 max. Never noticed the sound on my Klipsch or M50's which is weird


----------



## amraam

Glad I searched here before ordering an E7!
   
  Goona ask Santa for an E07K I think   I'm actually surprised by quality of the bundled IEMs that come with the Note2. Using them with poweramp, and to my none audiophile ears, they actually sound pretty alright!  Plenty of base, just not loads of treble for the cymbals etc.
   
  Probably a stupid question, but do these portable Amps/DACs pass through in line remote instructions? IE, if I plug in the E07K via USB to my note2, will the play/pause and volume buttons on the IEMs work stilll?


----------



## bowei006

N





amraam said:


> Glad I searched here before ordering an E7!
> 
> Goona ask Santa for an E07K I think   I'm actually surprised by quality of the bundled IEMs that come with the Note2. Using them with poweramp, and to my none audiophile ears, they actually sound pretty alright!  Plenty of base, just not loads of treble for the cymbals etc.
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but do these portable Amps/DACs pass through in line remote instructions? IE, if I plug in the E07K via USB to my note2, will the play/pause and volume buttons on the IEMs work stilll?



No. Most dac and amp output stereo. They do not accept input from earphones. 

Fiio E02i rocky ($29) itself is a smartphone control and mic and amp. My review on it has been up(only one i think). Chrck it out. Very warm and bassy amp. Not really of high clear quality but is a good amper for volume and bass boost. It has a power on and off pop problem though


----------



## Ian111

Just ordered this to drive my DT1350.  I don't think my little Fiio e6 was quite doing the job.  
   
  Hard to describe but on some parts of a song where there's a "peak" like when a singer's voice rises I hear crackling.  These are Apple lossless files.  I'm thinking my DT1350 was slightly under driven and the e07k will help clear it up.


----------



## Monster210

Super Noob here, Wondering which device would work better w/Ipod 5g rockboxed for SQ, the E17 or E07K?


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi, anyone knows if this works with the E9. Thanks in advance.


 
  Sorry guys but still hoping for someone who could answer this question. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Sorry guys but still hoping for someone who could answer this question. Thanks in advance.


 
   
  Yes, it is compatible with E9


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





monster210 said:


> Super Noob here, Wondering which device would work better w/Ipod 5g rockboxed for SQ, the E17 or E07K?


 
   
  E17 has better amp section so the SQ is better than E07K, the amp in E07K is MAX97220, and AD8397 in E17 .


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Yes, it is compatible with E9


 

 Hi there, thanks for the info. So, can I assume that it function exactly like the E7 when docked. Are the features like the channel balance, bass boost and other new features still works when docked? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bowei006

leo888 said:


> Hi there, thanks for the info. So, can I assume that it function exactly like the E7 when docked. Are the features like the channel balance, bass boost and other new features still works when docked? Thanks in advance.


There is a lo bypass switch on the side of Andes just like the Alpen. This allows you to either bypass all amps of the Andes and only use E9/0K or if you set it to the right position(i dont know if it was up or down) it will enable the pre amp and still allow the eq and other controls to be used. I do not know if left and right balance still works, but volume and eq does.


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> There is a lo bypass switch on the side of Andes just like the Alpen. This allows you to either bypass all amps of the Andes and only use E9/0K or if you set it to the right position(i dont know if it was up or down) it will enable the pre amp and still allow the eq and other controls to be used. I do not know if left and right balance still works, but volume and eq does.


 

 Thanks bowei006, that would be good enough. I'm have been looking to replace the E7 for some time now and this might just fit in. Anyway, I would basically be using only the dac section as I for my only the dac section for my rig. In your opinion, is the dac section a significant upgrade as compared to the E7? In the same price bracket, is there any others that I could consider along with the E07K. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## bowei006

leo888 said:


> Thanks bowei006, that would be good enough. I'm have been looking to replace the E7 for some time now and this might just fit in. Anyway, I would basically be using only the dac section as I for my only the dac section for my rig. In your opinion, is the dac section a significant upgrade as compared to the E7? In the same price bracket, is there any others that I could consider along with the E07K. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.



They use the exact same DAC. Usb input is now 24/96 and inplementation may be different.

All FiiO right now use WM8740 DAC. If you only want a DAC unit, HRT, AudioEngine and Muse have good dedicated dac units. Even the stoner ud100 has gotten good reviews


----------



## Leo888

Hi bowei006. Thanks for the inputs, appreciate it. I think I've read that the HRT MS2 with their more than 2 ohm output having clipping/distortion issue with the E9 but will check out the rest as suggested. Thanks again.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Just got the tracking number for my FiiO E07K.  Can't wait, this will be my first DAC/Amp!
   
  ..


----------



## dskelto

Leo888, I have read that the e07k is not compatible with the e9, but is compatible with the newer model e09k.  Check out their site. http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000012071912&MenuID=105026002  Just received my e07k and am rediscovering my music collection.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





dskelto said:


> Leo888, I have read that the e07k is not compatible with the e9, but is compatible with the newer model e09k.  Check out their site. http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000012071912&MenuID=105026002  Just received my e07k and am rediscovering my music collection.


 
  Well they may just not have bothered to add E9 into the compatability section as the E09K has indeed officialy replaced the E9 anyway.
   
  James the CEO himself said it was so we can go off that. 
   
  I find it good. FiiO products for beginners. They are just very warm and fun sounding. Yes, these words "warm" and "fun" mean nothing and are looked at as just fake words by some. But in my case, I mean it as not fatiguing and adds vibrancy to the music for beginners. I do not prefer this for at home listening. On the go, I actually like it well enough.


----------



## JamesFiiO

E07k is compatible with E9 and E09K.


----------



## bowei006

Again,sorry for the delay on the review everyone. My exams have been wearing me down. I also need to finish up another review first.


----------



## JamesFiiO

we will write a notice about the compatibility between E7/E7K/E17/E9/E09K on our website soon.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks to everyone for chipping in to help answer my question. So, do you guys thinks or E07K owners feels that the dac section is a significant improvements over the E7. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The.Yield

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Thanks to everyone for chipping in to help answer my question. So, do you guys thinks or E07K owners feels that the dac section is a significant improvements over the E7. Thanks in advance.


 
  As an E7 owner, I would like to know this as well.


----------



## northernsky

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Thanks to everyone for chipping in to help answer my question. So, do you guys thinks or E07K owners feels that the dac section is a significant improvements over the E7. Thanks in advance.


 

 I understood that the only significant difference in the DAC section is the USB receiver that it is now the same than in the E17 (therefore able to read 96Khz-24bit high resolution files). If you have or are planning to listen to hig-rez music files the upgrade could be worth.


----------



## bowei006

northernsky said:


> I understood that the only significant difference in the DAC section is the USB receiver that it is now the same than in the E17 (therefore able to read 96Khz-24bit high resolution files). If you have or are planning to listen to hig-rez music files the upgrade could be worth.


But for the same price as only a new DAC is needed, $100 can be better spent. If I had $100, i would look at stoner ud100, hrt ms, and new schiit modi.

Ill see if I can buy a ud100 or something one of these days


----------



## Lurk650

Just got it in the mail today, have it on 0db (so I guess that's bypassing the amp?) with the volume at about 40-45. Way better sound than off my laptops sound card. Only thing I noticed is occasionally I will get a pop when doing things on my computer like deleting a song from Itunes I got a pop then also when hitting the back button on Chrome. Weird.


----------



## bowei006

lurk650 said:


> Just got it in the mail today, have it on 0db (so I guess that's bypassing the amp?) with the volume at about 40-45. Way better sound than off my laptops sound card. Only thing I noticed is occasionally I will get a pop when doing things on my computer like deleting a song from Itunes I got a pop then also when hitting the back button on Chrome. Weird.


You are not bypassing the op amp. 

The explanation is that you are probably in 96KHz and 24 bit. ITunes and windows then plays a pre recorded sound and thus the pop


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> You are not bypassing the op amp.
> The explanation is that you are probably in 96KHz and 24 bit. ITunes and windows then plays a pre recorded sound and thus the pop


 
  Taking notes, this is all new to me as well.  Also not sure what the whole "Gain Selection" is all about either.  I have a lot to learn with my first DAC/Amp.  
   
  Should hopefully get it in the mail by the weekend.  It is 773 miles away right now.


----------



## Lurk650

Ah, so what is the difference between the gain settings? I am running this via USB.
   
  I'm listening on my M50's and IDK if its all in my headphone but I really do feel as if the sound is a whole lot better, more clarity and soundstage, better separation. I'm still new to the terminology so I may not  be using the right words lol


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> Taking notes, this is all new to me as well.  Also not sure what the whole "Gain Selection" is all about either.  I have a lot to learn with my first DAC/Amp.
> 
> Should hopefully get it in the mail by the weekend.  It is 773 miles away right now.


 
  You are literally telling the output buffer amplifier to "up" the volume 6dB or 12dB but of course this has its own limitations and so you can't just tell any old op amp to up it etc etc.
  Quote: 





lurk650 said:


> Ah, so what is the difference between the gain settings? I am running this via USB.
> 
> I'm listening on my M50's and IDK if its all in my headphone but I really do feel as if the sound is a whole lot better, more clarity and soundstage, better separation. I'm still new to the terminology so I may not  be using the right words lol


 
  Volume and power.
   
  Make up any word you want. In audio, you can make up any word and call it whatever, just be sure to describe it clearly of what you meant by that word.
   
  Example:
  That headphone delivers a very sweet sound
   
  Obviously, you can't eat a headphone's sound. And what sweet means changes from person to person, some words have a meaning that most can have a "between here and there" to it but some require clarification. For example, I could say that sweet to me would be a non fatiguing sound with high's that aren't harsh, and very intimate forward and smooth vocals with a nice mid bass impact and slight extension. With the overall qualities of it being a very smooth and not very peaky nor harsh sound that also has a nice bass impact to it.


----------



## pandemic787

just came to confirm the usb audio is also working on my stock jellybean 4.0.1 rom right out of the box 
   
  haven't had much time to play around with it but the volume still works on my samsung player on the phone? is that right?  i know it's working through usb cuz well lol it's the only thing plugged in


----------



## Lurk650

Ahh, gotcha, I did think about that after that the gain is just increasing the volume of its normal volume by 6db which is why music was quieter when I switched it from 6db to 0db. 6db at 30 volume was too loud but switched to 0db and bumped up to 35 and it was perfect. Very happy with this amp. I'm also guessing putting it at 6/12db gain is needed for harder to drive headphones?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





lurk650 said:


> Ahh, gotcha, I did think about that after that the gain is just increasing the volume of its normal volume by 6db which is why music was quieter when I switched it from 6db to 0db. 6db at 30 volume was too loud but switched to 0db and bumped up to 35 and it was perfect. Very happy with this amp. I'm also guessing putting it at 6/12db gain is needed for harder to drive headphones?


 
   
  Yep
  Quote: 





pandemic787 said:


> just came to confirm the usb audio is also working on my stock jellybean 4.0.1 rom right out of the box
> 
> haven't had much time to play around with it but the volume still works on my samsung player on the phone? is that right?  i know it's working through usb cuz well lol it's the only thing plugged in


 
  I don't use Android and what not but it can still work, as its the only thing connected I would say its working. Check the E07K says USB up top. And you are a ok. It won't say USB unless DAC is doing some lifting.


----------



## bowei006




----------



## monk3ym4jik

I just ordered the FiiO E07K and they should arrive tomorrow. I'm so excited! This is my first amp in general to power my first set of real headphones (ATH-ESW9s). I'm looking forward to it because I already love the headphones without the amp. *drool*


----------



## monk3ym4jik

Just got my ANDES. Gonna charge it up and then test out that DAC goodness... mmm


----------



## chrdxn

Unless I'm doing something wrong, I can't get my E07K to work via USB with my Galaxy S3 (AT&T, recently upgraded to Jelly Bean). It works with the aux connection on my GS3 and iPad, and works with USB from my computer. However, when I connect the Fiio to the GS3 using a USB OTG cable, it doesn't play anything. Someone earlier in this thread said that it did work. Can anyone confirm E07K compatibility with a Galaxy S3 via USB? Is there anything that I have to enable in Android to make it work?


----------



## Keshi

Anyone know how this puppy would compare to the C421 and UD100 in sound and portability?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chrdxn said:


> Unless I'm doing something wrong, I can't get my E07K to work via USB with my Galaxy S3 (AT&T, recently upgraded to Jelly Bean). It works with the aux connection on my GS3 and iPad, and works with USB from my computer. However, when I connect the Fiio to the GS3 using a USB OTG cable, it doesn't play anything. Someone earlier in this thread said that it did work. Can anyone confirm E07K compatibility with a Galaxy S3 via USB? Is there anything that I have to enable in Android to make it work?


 
  The software needed to run it. Settings and etc. Cyanogen possibly. Don't take me for this
  Quote: 





keshi said:


> Anyone know how this puppy would compare to the C421 and UD100 in sound and portability?


 
  CLIEOS would but you are comparing two units a bit out of the range of the E07K.
   
  It would kinda be asking how the standard Corvette pairs with the most basic Lamborghini in a sense.


----------



## Puppysmith

Thinking of buying this as a gift for a person who has a lot of electronic toys and loves music but does not have a amp/DAC for his iphone. It is the only thing I can think of to buy. Do any of the people who bought this know if it comes with the cable for an iphone and those rubber bands?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





puppysmith said:


> Thinking of buying this as a gift for a person who has a lot of electronic toys and loves music but does not have a amp/DAC for his iphone. It is the only thing I can think of to buy. Do any of the people who bought this know if it comes with the cable for an iphone and those rubber bands?


 
  It comes with rubber band and an AUX cable. But no LOD for iPhone 4S and previous edition iPods with the 30 pin dock
   
  If he likes music.....why not headphones if he doesn't have those already


----------



## Puppysmith

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> It comes with rubber band and an AUX cable. But no LOD for iPhone 4S and previous edition iPods with the 30 pin dock
> 
> If he likes music.....why not headphones if he doesn't have those already


 

 He got a real nice pair of Sennheiser RS for his birthday and he has about 4 or 5 pair of IEMs. Looking for a $100 stocking stuffer instead of the usual $50 Starbucks and iTunes card. So I should buy the FiiO L9 in addition.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





puppysmith said:


> He got a real nice pair of Sennheiser RS for his birthday and he has about 4 or 5 pair of IEMs. Looking for a $100 stocking stuffer instead of the usual $50 Starbucks and iTunes card. So I should buy the FiiO L9 in addition.


 
  Last I checked the Sennheiser RS is wireless......the majority of them accept only 3.5mm input so yeah you could use the E07K in a static enviroment as a DAC and then output but that would defeat the purpose of te E07K and thus a desktop amp and DAC would be better


----------



## pandemic787

i'm listening to it via USB right now.  my phone is rooted but i'm using the stock jellybean rom.  i'm with telus in canada which is the same model as ATT in the states. 
   
  when you connect your OTG cable does the galaxy show a msg that USB has been connected (even before plugging in the dac to the OTG?)
   
   
  Quote: 





chrdxn said:


> Unless I'm doing something wrong, I can't get my E07K to work via USB with my Galaxy S3 (AT&T, recently upgraded to Jelly Bean). It works with the aux connection on my GS3 and iPad, and works with USB from my computer. However, when I connect the Fiio to the GS3 using a USB OTG cable, it doesn't play anything. Someone earlier in this thread said that it did work. Can anyone confirm E07K compatibility with a Galaxy S3 via USB? Is there anything that I have to enable in Android to make it work?


----------



## monk3ym4jik

So I've been listening to my music with my ANDES and I'm loving it...
   
  Slight problem though.. on certain songs, it seems that my music 'crackles' at certain low points (I'm listening to A Dark Knight from the Dark Knight OST on a macbook pro if that helps any).
   
  Maybe it's a problem with itunes...>.> I wouldn't put it past apple to screw things up like that...
   
  Any thoughts?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





monk3ym4jik said:


> So I've been listening to my music with my ANDES and I'm loving it...
> 
> Slight problem though.. on certain songs, it seems that my music 'crackles' at certain low points (I'm listening to A Dark Knight from the Dark Knight OST on a macbook pro if that helps any).
> 
> ...


 
  It wouldn't be iTunes as much as a software issue and hardware based one between 96KHz 24bit suppport on E17.
   
  It could be a software mismach due to hardware, the songs being used or the E07K


----------



## chrdxn

Quote: 





pandemic787 said:


> i'm listening to it via USB right now.  my phone is rooted but i'm using the stock jellybean rom.  i'm with telus in canada which is the same model as ATT in the states.
> 
> when you connect your OTG cable does the galaxy show a msg that USB has been connected (even before plugging in the dac to the OTG?)


 
   
  I did get it to work... thanks for pointing me in the right direction! I guess I was connecting the dac to the OTG first, then to the phone. Order was definitely tricky, and the phone seemed to get confused when I tired different connections. Got to the point where nothing would play, but a reboot cleared it up and I was able to test for a while before the phone ran out of juice. I did get a little bit of digital skipping/garbled sound on two occasions when starting a song... like it was handshaking, but that may also have been due to the connection type changes. I'll test it a lot more when it comes off the charger. 
   
  From what I did hear, the sound quality when using both the dac and amp was excellent. Though I will say that the Qualcomm dac in the American GS3 isn't that bad when paired with the external amp. I thought it sounded noticeably better than GS3 without amp or my iPad with and without the amp. Still, the sq with dac and amp wins the day as expected. Looking forward to more testing.


----------



## monk3ym4jik

I actually got it to work on my macbook... just plugged it into the other USB slot. No clue what was going on... but at least crisis has been averted. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## chrdxn

Looks like I spoke too soon. When I tried it again after charging my phone, I can't get it to work via USB again (even after reboots and plugging in the OTG first). When I try to play a song using the music player, no sound comes though and the seconds count up much faster than they should. Spotify plays no sound either, and sometimes shows the time counting up properly, but other times it just jumps ahead a minute or just freezes. I tried clearing the data out of the Music Player and MusicFX, but it still didn't work. Now I'm not sure how I got Spotify to play via USB earlier...


----------



## monk3ym4jik

<3


----------



## Benton1234

im actually wondering if anyone here can help me out with a tough decision im stuck in. I have ATH-M50's and I've been looking at the Fiio Andes which seems really great as a portable Amp/DAC but i also found the Digizoid Zo2. Btw,a lot of people may be shocked but, My MP3 player is my Playstation Portable. Mostly because i expanded it to 32gb and it honestly sounds much better than most iPods and other devices ive listened to. Anyways at first i just wanted somethnig to make my music louder because the amp inside the PSP cant really turn up the volume that much. But, then i saw that u could turn up the bass, treble,etc. with the Andes, But the Zo2 seems to be the best portable amp out there and seems perfect for what i want. But just wanted to know what u guys think i should lean towards or at least the comparison between the two.
   
  Btw my music genre goes anywhere honestly. EX: Sub Foucs, Foo Fighters, The Beatles, The Doors, a bunch of dubstep/DnB songs, Classical (Symphony No. 9 by Chopin).
   
  So my listening spectrum is kind of everywhere. i really just want something that just makes my music in general sound better but i also like the idea of adjusting the treble and bass at will as well, oh btw i am more of a bass person as well. Ok, so im sorry if this is hard to follow its just im trying to find something portable, under 130$, and can allow me to turn up my music without distortion and increase bass and maybe treble. I am also aware that the M50's dont need an amp but im pretty sure they would benefit from it  Anyways... if someone could help with my dilemma would be MUCH appreciated.
   
  ALSO, if it helps
   
  My setup would be like this (If there is a better way to set this up please advise me)
   
  M50 --- Amp --- Playstation Portable.
   
  Thanks in advance for help


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





benton1234 said:


> im actually wondering if anyone here can help me out with a tough decision im stuck in. I have ATH-M50's and I've been looking at the Fiio Andes which seems really great as a portable Amp/DAC but i also found the Digizoid Zo2. Btw,a lot of people may be shocked but, My MP3 player is my Playstation Portable. Mostly because i expanded it to 32gb and it honestly sounds much better than most iPods and other devices ive listened to. Anyways at first i just wanted somethnig to make my music louder because the amp inside the PSP cant really turn up the volume that much. But, then i saw that u could turn up the bass, treble,etc. with the Andes, But the Zo2 seems to be the best portable amp out there and seems perfect for what i want. But just wanted to know what u guys think i should lean towards or at least the comparison between the two.
> 
> Btw my music genre goes anywhere honestly. EX: Sub Foucs, Foo Fighters, The Beatles, The Doors, a bunch of dubstep/DnB songs, Classical (Symphony No. 9 by Chopin).
> 
> ...


 
  The PSP's in my opinion may sound better because they are of lower quality and muddier. The more flat sound of the iPod's which are in technical sakes and in the case of audiophiles elsewhere are more superior in their case probably didn't appeal to you as it made your music not sound as popped out. 
   
  But seeing as you already like the PSP then why not. I would say to just get a E6


----------



## Benton1234

I can understand where your coming from, i actually have an iPod nano but the buttons are messed up bc i bought off a friend. I really wouldnt mind an iPod but im kind of used to my PSP. Lets say i would use my iPod right? Which amp would u recommend at that point? and im guessing that it would be better to use the LOD right? and again if i used the LOD what would be better at that point? (Also, i kno this probably isnt the best place to ask but, whats probably the cheapest iPod i could get? like is there a SQ difference in the iPods? or do they all pretty much sound the same?)
   
  Thanks in advance for the help. oh, and how come u only recommend E6? For instance, give me an example of why it would be a waste to get a ZO2 or Fiio Andes?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





benton1234 said:


> I can understand where your coming from, i actually have an iPod nano but the buttons are messed up bc i bought off a friend. I really wouldnt mind an iPod but im kind of used to my PSP. Lets say i would use my iPod right? Which amp would u recommend at that point? and im guessing that it would be better to use the LOD right? and again if i used the LOD what would be better at that point? (Also, i kno this probably isnt the best place to ask but, whats probably the cheapest iPod i could get? like is there a SQ difference in the iPods? or do they all pretty much sound the same?)
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help. oh, and how come u only recommend E6? For instance, give me an example of why it would be a waste to get a ZO2 or Fiio Andes?


 
  Some iPod Nano's do not have that 30 pin dock connector and thus can't use an LOD.
   
  Most recommended Apple Devices on Head-Fi are the iPod Classic or 5G, iPod Touch(most already have it anyway so why not), and the iPhone.
  The Classic and 5G's as they hold a lot of space and the 5G have good DAC, iPod Touch because most already have it, and iPhone because most already have it.
   
  The M50 from my short minute with it didn't seem to really need an amp past even an iPod's but hey.
   
  Because E6 has enough power for M50. You can get the others that have much more power and can dual purpose if you want. ANDES is a headphone amp and DAC. ZO2 is an headphone amp with perculiur qualities to it.


----------



## Benton1234

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Some iPod Nano's do not have that 30 pin dock connector and thus can't use an LOD.
> 
> Most recommended Apple Devices on Head-Fi are the iPod Classic or 5G, iPod Touch(most already have it anyway so why not), and the iPhone.
> The Classic and 5G's as they hold a lot of space and the 5G have good DAC, iPod Touch because most already have it, and iPhone because most already have it.
> ...


 
  Yea, the ZO2 is specifically from what i understand a portable subwoofer lolz, and the Andes is a Amp/Dac. i would really like that feature BC my laptops sound card does suck and i use it as my desktop so it would be nice to run my Altecs through it. And also, honestly, would i notice a sound difference with a ZO2 or ANDES with my PSP vs no amp?


----------



## Benton1234

Oh, one more question, does it matter which generation iPod Classic? cause so far the cheaper ones seem to be 5th and 6th Gen. im on Ebay right now lolz. Because i  honestly don think its worth 300$ for 7th Gen when i can get it for 100-125$


----------



## Lurk650

LOL did you see my post? I have the M50's and just got this amp. The M50's are ok unamped but pair it with the E07K and it brings it to life, giving it a much better sound stage. I was thinking the ZO2 but then after watching this review I said screw that. The Andes made a difference with the M50's which are 38ohms but for sure made no noticeable difference with my 16ohm IEMs, which I expected. Also, this when run via USB, I have not tried them with this amp via 3.5mm


----------



## Benton1234

Wow, well screw the ZO2, i honestly wanted it FOR turning up the volume since my PSP is pretty quiet. So i guess im going with the ANDES. Thanks SO much Lurk650 and Bowei006 for your help. you Really changed my decision. Also, one more thing, from what i understand there isn't THAT much of a difference using LOD vs just 3.5mm TO 3.5mm or is there?


----------



## kalbee

benton1234 said:


> Wow, well screw the ZO2, i honestly wanted it FOR turning up the volume since my PSP is pretty quiet. So i guess im going with the ANDES. Thanks SO much Lurk650 and Bowei006 for your help. you Really changed my decision. Also, one more thing, from what i understand there isn't THAT much of a difference using LOD vs just 3.5mm TO 3.5mm or is there?



ZO2 is, as you said, to make your cans into portable subwoofers. Now why would you want that :rolleyes:
Okay, okay, it's for bassheads not for me lol.

The biggest difference between using a LOD and directly using a 3.5mm-3.5mm cable is that the LOD bypasses your iDevice's amp, so all volume control will be done via the amp itself.
I am supposing this applies to all iDevices but if I am wrong I hope someone can correct me.
In terms of sound difference, there could be a difference but perhaps not day and night difference. Depends also on the songs and gears involved in listening.

For the PSP, you'll have to use a audio cable rather than LOD, naturally. E6 also has bass boost functions AFAIK, so it could be a cheaper alternative as Bowei mentioned.


----------



## Benton1234

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> ZO2 is, as you said, to make your cans into portable subwoofers. Now why would you want that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yea a lot of people were saying that could be an alternative, but i started getting into the ANDES because i could bypass my laptops sound card and just use as external when im not out and about. BTW, is there honestly ANY sound difference between the E6 and Andes? in terms of me just hooking it up to my PSP Via 3.5 to 3.5?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I received my FREE E07K today thanks to a photo contest that FiiO held. 
   
  I must say I could not be any happier.  The DAC/Amp sound SOOOO much better than what comes out of my computer.
   
  Currently listening to some FLAC files from Beck.  Amazing.
   
   
  Few photos I quickly took after I got it today:
   
   

   
   

   
   
  ..


----------



## kalbee

benton1234 said:


> Yea a lot of people were saying that could be an alternative, but i started getting into the ANDES because i could bypass my laptops sound card and just use as external when im not out and about. BTW, is there honestly ANY sound difference between the E6 and Andes? in terms of me just hooking it up to my PSP Via 3.5 to 3.5?



Assuming the Andes uses the same EQ system as the Alpen (E17),_ I am told by some people_ that the bass boost is mainly on the mid bass and upper bass, not so much the sub bass. Meanwhile supposedly the E11 (and probably the E6 as well?) offer more sub bass boost.

Though mind you, this is simply what I am told. Maybe someone else can chime in.

The amp inside the E6 and E07k are different though, AFAIK, so the sound should still have some differences.

But no doubt, if you want to added functionality of a DAC in a portable setup then it would really be the Andes.


----------



## kalbee

bloodypenguin said:


> I received my FREE E07K today thanks to a photo contest that FiiO held.
> 
> I must say I could not be any happier.  The DAC/Amp sound SOOOO much better than what comes out of my computer.
> 
> ...



Grats bank robber (lolwut)!
Which one was yours? the PortaPro or the Monoprice?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Grats bank robber (lolwut)!
> Which one was yours? the PortaPro or the Monoprice?


 
   
  Mine was the PortaPro.  Not the best photo, but it got the job done.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  ..


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Silly question I am sure.  But what cord do I need to to buy so I can hook up my Android phone to the E07K?
   
  ..


----------



## phlashbios

bloodypenguin said:


> Silly question I am sure.  But what cord do I need to to buy so I can hook up my Android phone to the E07K?
> 
> ..




There is a cable that comes with the E07K that will allow you to connect from your Android phones headphone socket to the E07K. But depending on what type of Android phone you have, it might also be possible to connect it using a USB OTG cable.


----------



## bowei006

Congrats on winning the contest!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> Mine was the PortaPro.  Not the best photo, but it got the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice! I thought the PortaPro picture was very well done.
  Congrats on the E07K


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





phlashbios said:


> There is a cable that comes with the E07K that will allow you to connect from your Android phones headphone socket to the E07K. But depending on what type of Android phone you have, it might also be possible to connect it using a USB OTG cable.


 
  Yeah, I think I should go the USB OTG Cable route so that I can turn off the internal DAC of the phone.  A cable like this???  http://www.amazon.com/Electronics-Micro-USB-OTG-Cable/dp/B005GGBYJ4
   
   
   
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Congrats on winning the contest!


 
   
  Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Nice! I thought the PortaPro picture was very well done.
> Congrats on the E07K


 
  Thanks!
   
   
   
  EDIT:  One last picture for now.  It is just so purty....
   

   
   
  ..


----------



## wilflare

would this amp be "wasted" on my present equipment?
   
  for my IEMs, I have the UE triplefi 10. I bring this around the most often with my sansa clip+ and use it on my iPad and Macbook Pro.
  for my headphones, I have the Monoprice 8320 and Sony PULSE headset. the headphones are usually for home use/gaming. my desktop uses the Audinst MX-1 that is plugged into my AegoM speakers.
   
  would the FiiO E07K be a good addition to my system, both portable and desktop?
  not sure how much benefit it can bring to my Monoprice or PULSE though


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





wilflare said:


> would this amp be "wasted" on my present equipment?
> 
> for my IEMs, I have the UE triplefi 10. I bring this around the most often with my sansa clip+ and use it on my iPad and Macbook Pro.
> for my headphones, I have the Monoprice 8320 and Sony PULSE headset. the headphones are usually for home use/gaming. my desktop uses the Audinst MX-1 that is plugged into my AegoM speakers.
> ...


 
  You already have a DAC. Unless you want a more portable DAC for vacationaing or moving around easy to a different location, you don't exactly need it.
   
  The clip+ isn't too big so it may be a bit ridiculous.
   
  I don't know the amping power of the clip+. I only played with it externally and never listened to it.


----------



## Benton1234

I just have one more honest question. I'm looking between a Zune HD 32GB and iPod classic (6TH and 7TH generations) 80-160GB. and im wondering , if I use the ANDES would i see a noticeable sound quality difference VS my PSP? and the way i would hook all of them up is just 3.5 to 3.5
   
  I was wondering because i found 1 iPod classic for 100$ flat 7TH gen and 120GB, then a Zune HD 32GB for 120$.
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## wilflare

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> You already have a DAC. Unless you want a more portable DAC for vacationaing or moving around easy to a different location, you don't exactly need it.
> 
> The clip+ isn't too big so it may be a bit ridiculous.
> 
> I don't know the amping power of the clip+. I only played with it externally and never listened to it.


 
  yea. i'm kinda looking at a portable solution too. and hopefully one that comes with two audio jacks so i can share whatever i'm listening with another


----------



## Lurk650

I did try it with my Clip Zip to my M50's the other day, didn't seem to make a big difference in sound compared to when via USB of my laptop (which is as I expected). I only tested a couple songs, I'll do more listening again tonight and report back. Initially though I noticed I need to increased the volume to 45 instead of 40 via USB and the music didn't seemed very dynamic (Clip EQ is Flat via Rockbox)
   
  Using 3.5 to 3.5 is using the sources amp then mixed with the Andes amp, two amps together usually doesn't sound good (I believe from what I've read), that's why most ppl use the LOD for the iPOD and there is also one for Zune but not Zune HD unfortunately, so iPOD in your case would be better since you get more storage & LOD output. I'm kinda considering an iPOD and just converting my FLAC's to ALAC or AAC, just not sure if I would get my money out of it considering I have my Clip for gym & car use.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





benton1234 said:


> I just have one more honest question. I'm looking between a Zune HD 32GB and iPod classic (6TH and 7TH generations) 80-160GB. and im wondering , if I use the ANDES would i see a noticeable sound quality difference VS my PSP? and the way i would hook all of them up is just 3.5 to 3.5
> 
> I was wondering because i found 1 iPod classic for 100$ flat 7TH gen and 120GB, then a Zune HD 32GB for 120$.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  Everybody asks questions on noticeable sound quality difference and my answer would be this.
   
  If you do any sport, can I A BYSTANDER tell you what type of competition you do best in? Right off the bat without you ever trying and knowing little about you. I wouldn't tell a track team newbie that he will do fantastic in the 200m run and neither would I tell a swim team joinee that just joined that he will probably be best in the butterfly. I can't tell if that new outdoorsmen prefers the rifle or the shotgun and what type and I also can't tell what style of ski's and equipment they would go with best.
   
  So how would you find out. Experience it. Trial and error. Everybody's "noticeable sound quality difference" matters to themselves. Some people would pay $50K for those smaller and smaller increments of sound perfection while others would buy an $100 combo unit and call it done. How noticeable it is and how a person rationalizes it is different. Sure that $50K unit sounds better but would you pay it. That is the question, whether you can hear it and then if you would pay that money for it.
   
  If you have an iPod just use LOD. Some Zune's have LOD's I think...maybe? I'm not sure, don't quote me on this.


----------



## Benton1234

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Everybody asks questions on noticeable sound quality difference and my answer would be this.
> 
> If you do any sport, can I A BYSTANDER tell you what type of competition you do best in? Right off the bat without you ever trying and knowing little about you. I wouldn't tell a track team newbie that he will do fantastic in the 200m run and neither would I tell a swim team joinee that just joined that he will probably be best in the butterfly. I can't tell if that new outdoorsmen prefers the rifle or the shotgun and what type and I also can't tell what style of ski's and equipment they would go with best.
> 
> ...


 
  That is very true, honestly I WISH I could do Trial and Error, but i dont wanna drop the money and then be disappointed by it. I kind of wish there was a way though to test the differences on the spot. But i do appreciate your response, but, i guess, ill ask your opinion then, 
   
  if u had the option to choose between the Zune HD, iPod Classic, or a PSP for On-the-go music, which would u choose?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





benton1234 said:


> That is very true, honestly I WISH I could do Trial and Error, but i dont wanna drop the money and then be disappointed by it. I kind of wish there was a way though to test the differences on the spot. But i do appreciate your response, but, i guess, ill ask your opinion then,
> 
> if u had the option to choose between the Zune HD, iPod Classic, or a PSP for On-the-go music, which would u choose?


 
  This is the kind of hobby we live in. Malaysia is the easiest place to test those. 
   
  iPod Classic. 
   
  Zune HD and PSP are too....faulty and not as clear as I would want it to be. DAC of the PSP and Zune HD in its implementation I believe doesn't even sound as good. Obviously you can't tell the DAC sections of those units as there is no line out but that is just me.
   
  iPod Classic is more or less the most popular option around here. Ok. The iPod Classic and iPod 5G style iPods is what I mean.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





benton1234 said:


> That is very true, honestly I WISH I could do Trial and Error, but i dont wanna drop the money and then be disappointed by it. I kind of wish there was a way though to test the differences on the spot. But i do appreciate your response, but, i guess, ill ask your opinion then,
> 
> if u had the option to choose between the Zune HD, iPod Classic, or a PSP for On-the-go music, which would u choose?


 
  Well, for strictly on-the-go, with no amp, I guess I'd say Zune HD over the Classic, simply because it is flash memory and not a HDD. But I wasn't fond of the Zune software, really....a step down from iTunes for sure. And who knows how much longer it will be supported? A Touch would be a better option than a Classic for on-the-go, and also better than a Zune HD in multiple ways. (I've owned all three of them)
   
  As far as a PSP, I have no opinion there......never had one or even tried one.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Well, for strictly on-the-go, with no amp, I guess I'd say Zune HD over the Classic, simply because it is flash memory and not a HDD. But I wasn't fond of the Zune software, really....a step down from iTunes for sure. And who knows how much longer it will be supported? A Touch would be a better option than a Classic for on-the-go, and also better than a Zune HD in multiple ways. (I've owned all three of them)
> 
> As far as a PSP, I have no opinion there......never had one or even tried one.


 
  I don't see how flash memory or an HDD matters to an iPod. The only benefit would be that flash uses less power and is more stable to drops. But that doesn't matter as the Zune's battery life is lower as it is a multi purpose device(that has been discontintued) and dropping a Zune with its touchscreen will crack it anyway while an iPod Classic has been known to be very sturdy.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I don't see how flash memory or an HDD matters to an iPod. The only benefit would be that flash uses less power and is more stable to drops. But that doesn't matter as the Zune's battery life is lower as it is a multi purpose device(that has been discontintued) and dropping a Zune with its touchscreen will crack it anyway while an iPod Classic has been known to be very sturdy.


 
  The Zune HD is really not much of a multi-purpose device....there were hardly any apps for it, and the screen was too small for web browsing, so most people only used them for music....and the battery life was decent. And sure, it has been discontinued....that's why I went on to recommend the Touch over both the Zune HD and the Classic for portable use.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> The Zune HD is really not much of a multi-purpose device....there were hardly any apps for it, and the screen was too small for web browsing, so most people only used them for music....and the battery life was decent. And sure, it has been discontinued....that's why I went on to recommend the Touch over both the Zune HD and the Classic for portable use.


 
  Well I would say that the Touch and Classic both have their uses. The touch being very highly multi tasking worthy complete with an already pretty good DAC and the iPod Classic with not so much multi tasking but a lot of space for songs and good battery and also good DAC. Only Classics and iPod 5G's use WM's


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Well I would say that the Touch and Classic both have their uses. The touch being very highly multi tasking worthy complete with an already pretty good DAC and the iPod Classic with not so much multi tasking but a lot of space for songs and good battery and also good DAC. *Only Classics and iPod 5G's use WM's*


 
  If by that you mean the Wolfson DAC, the Classic uses a Cirrus Logic one, like the newer Touches do.  The 5G and 5.5G iPod Videos, and some of the older models preceding them, use the Wolfson.


----------



## Jackcell

So I'm trying and failing to find my way here. Instead of making a new thread I figured I'd ask my question here. So here is what I'm looking for:\
   
  I need a DAC amp for my computer. Currently, I am using an on board card that came with my Mother board and it supports 24/192 and has an optical out. I use with my m50s and gr04 pro flagships and may upgrade sometime soon.
   
  - In regards to the dac, I would also like to have the ability to take this thing on the go. My DAP is a 5.5gen iPod Classic, and soon will also be a Samsung Galaxy S3 from North America(Not international). I would like portable dac/ amp that will work with this set up for on the go use. 
   
  - In regards to the amp, I would like something that can both play well to headphones, but also have the ability to play to speakers and a sub as well. My speakers will be the Dayton B652 and the sub will be a dayton sub1000. I listen to music equally from both. I am looking for the best sound quality but also the least overlap. 
   
  Now For amps I am currently between the Schiit modi and magni combo, but that really leaves out portable use. I was also considering the Lepai LP 2020 but that leaves out mobile use as well. *So here is my question, Will the Fiio E7K in conjunction with the Fiio E9K fit the bill perfectly for what I am looking for?* If not do you have any help you can offer me. From my stuff you can see my price range.


----------



## Benton1234

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> This is the kind of hobby we live in. Malaysia is the easiest place to test those.
> 
> iPod Classic.
> 
> ...


 
  Thats what i expected, btw i got my memory to work for a little and i DO remember using my iPod nano5G, i actually did like the quality MUCH better on that than my PSP.
   
  It wasnt like it was  HUGE difference but it seem to just in general sound better.
   
  Again, you have no idea how much you and everyone has helped, i appreciate all your knowledge on this.
   
  And, not fooling this time, one question left, again based on your opinion,
  I found an iPod classic 6th Gen 80GB used, but still in good condition for 95$ flat
  Do you think thats a pretty good deal?
   
  I kno this is not the place to ask, but i would imagine it doesnt hurt to ask.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> If by that you mean the Wolfson DAC, the Classic uses a Cirrus Logic one, like the newer Touches do.  The 5G and 5.5G iPod Videos, and some of the older models preceding them, use the Wolfson.


 
  older classics use Wolfson's. I stated that. iPods and Apple devices pre 2008 all used Wolfson's...well virtually. In 2012, the use of Wolfson has returned although only as a minor role
  Quote: 





jackcell said:


> So I'm trying and failing to find my way here. Instead of making a new thread I figured I'd ask my question here. So here is what I'm looking for:\
> 
> I need a DAC amp for my computer. Currently, I am using an on board card that came with my Mother board and it supports 24/192 and has an optical out. I use with my m50s and gr04 pro flagships and may upgrade sometime soon.
> 
> ...


 
  The iPod Classic 5.5 is supeiror to audio than the S3. Use your phone as a phone and iPod+amp as music. You save space on teh S3 and also get a better device with the iPod
   
  Yes that is what you are looking for but the new Schiit DAC is pretty nice. AKM4396
   
  You could do all that you want with an E17 but it wouldn't be as superior to the new Schiit offerings probably. With an L7, you can send DAC line out signal to your speakers. Keep in mind that this only works with powered/Active speakers.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





benton1234 said:


> Thats what i expected, btw i got my memory to work for a little and i DO remember using my iPod nano5G, i actually did like the quality MUCH better on that than my PSP.
> 
> It wasnt like it was  HUGE difference but it seem to just in general sound better.
> 
> ...


 
  It's up to you....really. You think 80GB is enough? Do you want an iPod and are you going to be using the Andes for it or something.
   
  What headphones you use again. Sorry, all your newbie avatars are the same and there have been like 4 of you in the past 3 days so I forgot. M50 and something right?


----------



## Benton1234

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> It's up to you....really. You think 80GB is enough? Do you want an iPod and are you going to be using the Andes for it or something.
> 
> What headphones you use again. Sorry, all your newbie avatars are the same and there have been like 4 of you in the past 3 days so I forgot. M50 and something right?


 
  Lolz, yes. I was planning to use ATH-M50's to ANDES to Audio Source which would be iPod or PSP if i change my mind.
   
  And yea 80GB is definitely more than enough.
   
  Honestly though the reason i HATE apple is because they like to organize your music for you. i am very capable of doing that on my own,
  That's why i like the freedom of my PSP. Anyways, if there is a way around the iTunes sorting crap id get it hands down really, if you know away around it?
   
  BTW, if it helps just changed my Avatar.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> older classics use Wolfson's. I stated that. iPods and Apple devices pre 2008 all used Wolfson's...well virtually.


 
  There are no "older Classics". The first "Classic" was the 6G. So saith Apple themselves....http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1353


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





benton1234 said:


> Lolz, yes. I was planning to use ATH-M50's to ANDES to Audio Source which would be iPod or PSP if i change my mind.
> 
> And yea 80GB is definitely more than enough.
> 
> ...


 
  ...there is a checkbox in the iPod screen to allow you yourself to organize it. And then you can make playlists and sync those playlists. Etc.
  Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> There are no "older Classics". The first "Classic" was the 6G. So saith Apple themselves....http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1353


 
  Yeah, the first Classic used a Wolfson. From the iPod Touch 2G and on they all used Cirrus Logics. The iPod Touch 1G used a Wolfson for example.


----------



## Benton1234

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> ...there is a checkbox in the iPod screen to allow you yourself to organize it. And then you can make playlists and sync those playlists. Etc.


 
  Well, what i meant by that is, in my PSP, i can make my own folders and everything and name them what i want, from what i remember with my Nano,
  you cant do that, correct me if im wrong.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





benton1234 said:


> Well, what i meant by that is, in my PSP, i can make my own folders and everything and name them what i want, from what i remember with my Nano,
> you cant do that, correct me if im wrong.


 
  You can only do that on iTunes and not on the go.
   
  Folders? That feature is in the playlist feature. Basically the "music" section is ALL the songs you moved into iTunes but you have the choice of just using playlists.
   
  The mentallity of how it works is different.


----------



## Jackcell

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> older classics use Wolfson's. I stated that. iPods and Apple devices pre 2008 all used Wolfson's...well virtually. In 2012, the use of Wolfson has returned although only as a minor role
> The iPod Classic 5.5 is supeiror to audio than the S3. Use your phone as a phone and iPod+amp as music. You save space on teh S3 and also get a better device with the iPod
> 
> Yes that is what you are looking for but the new Schiit DAC is pretty nice. AKM4396
> ...


 
  Um i don't think you fully understand which is probably more my fault for not explaining. See, those speakers are not powered themselves. You have to run them through an amp. So I was wondering if the amp on the E9 Could power them and a sub. I do not see how an e17 could actually power speakers. Im asking if I could skip the Lepai amp and just use the e9.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jackcell said:


> Um i don't think you fully understand which is probably more my fault for not explaining. See, those speakers are not powered themselves. You have to run them through an amp. So I was wondering if the amp on the E9 Could power them and a sub. I do not see how an e17 could actually power speakers. Im asking if I could skip the Lepai amp and just use the e9.


 
  You need to do some math on how much Wattage the speaker needs at 4Ohm or 8 Ohm and what the E09K can produce if it can even produce a good sound for speakers with that impendence.


----------



## wilflare

Quote: 





wilflare said:


> would this amp be "wasted" on my present equipment?
> 
> for my IEMs, I have the UE triplefi 10. I bring this around the most often with my sansa clip+ and use it on my iPad and Macbook Pro.
> for my headphones, I have the Monoprice 8320 and Sony PULSE headset. the headphones are usually for home use/gaming. my desktop uses the Audinst MX-1 that is plugged into my AegoM speakers.
> ...


 
  ah i forgot to mention. i'm hoping the FiiO helps with soundstage. prefer a nice soundstage when i listen to music


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





wilflare said:


> ah i forgot to mention. i'm hoping the FiiO helps with soundstage. prefer a nice soundstage when i listen to music


 
  Depending on what sonic theory you believe in components like amps and DAC's could have no effect on soundstage or otherwise. I personally believe that components such as that could have an effect on headphone soundstage. Speaker-philes tend to disagree as their word soundstage deals with the physical distance between driver and ear but lets not get on that now.
   
  If a song has no soundstage or staging, a component won't help it much.


----------



## wilflare

thanks! but if i were to go portable, would this be a good choice? 88USD does seem like a hefty investment.
  were considering the cheaper E11 too or even the E6


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





wilflare said:


> thanks! but if i were to go portable, would this be a good choice? 88USD does seem like a hefty investment.
> were considering the cheaper E11 too or even the E6


 
  It is all very self explanatory. E11 if you only need an amp. E6 if you don't need an amp with the quality and power of E11 or E12 and E07K if you need an amp and DAC with a sub $90 budget and E17 if you need a portable amp and DAC under $150.


----------



## DMinor

Is the DAC of the E07K better than the Wolfson DAC of an iPod 5.5g?
   
  I am looking for an amp for soon-to-be-DIYmod iPod 5.5g and do you recommend E07K? My IEM's are EX1000 and IE80 for classical music only.
   
  Thanks


----------



## kalbee

dminor said:


> Is the DAC of the E07K better than the Wolfson DAC of an iPod 5.5g?



You don't really bypass the iPod's DAC anyway, you bypass the amp with the LOD.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





dminor said:


> Is the DAC of the E07K better than the Wolfson DAC of an iPod 5.5g?


 
  It depends on how it is implemented. 
   
  To test this you would need to use a CLAS with the iPod 5.5 G connected to a static non changing amp and then have the E07K with L7 also connected to that same amp be it through a switch.
   
  That is the only way to test. And has not yet been done with the exact things listed.
   
  TheDAC model on the iPod 5.5G's aren't as high or "good" as the one FiiO uses if that makes more sense.
   
  So if we go by a model for model wise thinking without including in implementation and other circuits and components present. The DAC present in FiiOs devices by a model to model comparison would have FiiOs being superior.


----------



## DMinor

Sorry I am really a newbie in this stuff and I am gonna ask another stupid question.
   
  OK if I use the DAC of the E07K then this is no benefit from doing the DIYmod for the iPod 5.5g - correct?


----------



## bowei006

dminor said:


> Sorry I am really a newbie in this stuff and I am gonna ask another stupid question.
> 
> OK if I use the DAC of the E07K then this is no benefit from doing the DIYmod for the iPod 5.5g - correct?


You cant use dac of e07k and most other devices with an ipod. The dac is for computers. You can do it but it is messy and makes it not very portable/

You are using dac of ipod and amp of andes


----------



## Matiascalle

What about connecting the new andes to the ipad 3 trough the CCK, would it work as it happensa with the FIIO E7?? so I can avoid the ipad's DAC.
   
  Thanks in advance!
  Matias


----------



## bowei006

matiascalle said:


> What about connecting the new andes to the ipad 3 trough the CCK, would it work as it happensa with the FIIO E7?? so I can avoid the ipad's DAC.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Matias


This requires personal testing. Another user said that he got it to work but it hasnt been mass confirmed yet


----------



## Matiascalle

Thanks, Panda. I think I'll be doing that testing right after holidays, and of course will report on this thread.
  Matias


----------



## bowei006

matiascalle said:


> Thanks, Panda. I think I'll be doing that testing right after holidays, and of course will report on this thread.
> Matias


There is no guarantee it will work. Another user said it works but we dont have a large user base that tried it.
I wish you the best of luck if you wish to attempt!


----------



## chrdxn

matiascalle said:


> What about connecting the new andes to the ipad 3 trough the CCK, would it work as it happensa with the FIIO E7?? so I can avoid the ipad's DAC.




It definitely works for me (iPad 3rd gen -> CCK -> E07K -> headphones). Listening to Spotify through the Andes as I type this on the iPad. You may have to disable USB charging from the dac's menu though. With charging enabled, I got an "accessory not supported" message saying that it draws too much power. Battery life is good, so I'll just charge from my PC as needed.

On the other hand, still no luck with my Galaxy S3. It works every time with a USB audio tester app on the phone, but not with any music player I throw at it (except for once when it inexplicably worked with Spotify, which I can't reproduce).


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





matiascalle said:


> What about connecting the new andes to the ipad 3 trough the CCK, would it work as it happensa with the FIIO E7?? so I can avoid the ipad's DAC.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Matias


 
  What's wrong with the iPad's DAC?


----------



## bowei006

achmedisdead said:


> What's wrong with the iPad's DAC? :blink:


Whats wrong with the Benchmark DAC1's dac? Nothing. People just want to upgrade and use better stuff


----------



## Matiascalle

Thanks for answering!
  I have a mac mini and an ipad, and my shure 840 headphones perform 10 times better with the mac's DAC. So I want to improve sound quality on the portable version. I don't consider the shure cans difficult to drive, though.
  Thanks!
  Matias


----------



## MaskedPhantom

Just bought a E07K to go with my new KRK KNS8400s.


----------



## amraam

Would I be daft in going for this plan? I'm thinking of getting some decent IEMs without the inline controls.  Maybe X10s or similar as I've been harping on about them for over two years now, but never gotten around to buying them!  Obviously inline controls won't work with the Andes, so I'll keep my Note2 IEMs for convenience when walking etc, but use the new IEMs and Amp when at my desk etc. Or spend more to get ones with inline controls, even though they only work when not using the andes amp?
   
  Waste of money doing that?


----------



## wilflare

well.. this is annoying. trying to purchasing a E07K.
  it seems like the miccastore, headroom, mp4nation all don't carry it.
   
  only the Amazon dealers do and based on what i've read from my search.. they may or may not be the most reliable sources


----------



## bowei006

amraam said:


> Would I be daft in going for this plan? I'm thinking of getting some decent IEMs without the inline controls.  Maybe X10s or similar as I've been harping on about them for over two years now, but never gotten around to buying them!  Obviously inline controls won't work with the Andes, so I'll keep my Note2 IEMs for convenience when walking etc, but use the new IEMs and Amp when at my desk etc. Or spend more to get ones with inline controls, even though they only work when not using the andes amp?
> 
> Waste of money doing that?



You could get a desktop amp/dac instead

Most if not any amp will allow controls as thr circuitry for relaying them doesnt look like it will work well




wilflare said:


> well.. this is annoying. trying to purchasing a E07K.
> it seems like the miccastore, headroom, mp4nation all don't carry it.
> 
> only the Amazon dealers do and based on what i've read from my search.. they may or may not be the most reliable sources



That cant be?


----------



## wilflare

as in only the Amazon Micca Distro, GMARTGLOBAL, SMICORP carry what I need
FiiO RC-UE1 Portable Headphone Booster Cable - For Logitech Ultimate Ears UE TripleFi 10
FiiO L9 L-Shaped Line Out Dock (LOD) Cable For iPod and iPhone I can use this for iPad right?
FiiO Andes (E07K) Portable USB DAC and Headphone Amplifier - 96kHz/24-Bit


----------



## darkii89

i tried to connect my andes to my galaxy note 2 2day, guess wat @_@, didnt work, i really dunno why....
   
  thus who got thier andes to work with s3 or note 2, please tell me which kernal and rom u r using ><?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





wilflare said:


> as in only the Amazon Micca Distro, GMARTGLOBAL, SMICORP carry what I need
> FiiO RC-UE1 Portable Headphone Booster Cable - For Logitech Ultimate Ears UE TripleFi 10
> FiiO L9 L-Shaped Line Out Dock (LOD) Cable For iPod and iPhone I can use this for iPad right?
> FiiO Andes (E07K) Portable USB DAC and Headphone Amplifier - 96kHz/24-Bit


 
  Micca Distro is an authorized dealer.


----------



## bowei006

Part of my review is up, it is not yet finished. Nor is it finalized.


----------



## pandemic787

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> i tried to connect my andes to my galaxy note 2 2day, guess wat @_@, didnt work, i really dunno why....
> 
> thus who got thier andes to work with s3 or note 2, please tell me which kernal and rom u r using ><?


 
   
  stock telus jellybean 4.1 rom


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





pandemic787 said:


> stock telus jellybean 4.1 rom


 
   
  tried to get it work with stock 4.1.1 "international note 2", sadly it didnt work, which stock build and kernal u r using?


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah I got my Andes from the Micca Store Distributor and its legit. Also, previously got my E6 from SMICORP and it is legit


----------



## bowei006

Not sure if you guys would find this funny but I was gifted some candy and I just had to take pictures:


----------



## Dyaems

battery life only 20 hours? i remember my E7 has x2 or x3 battery life xD


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> battery life only 20 hours? i remember my E7 has x2 or x3 battery life xD


 
   
  It is the cost for sound quality, actually the batter capacity increase about 40% compare with E7


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> battery life only 20 hours? i remember my E7 has x2 or x3 battery life xD


 
  I got about 16-18 hours with it and yes, bigger battery, but more power usage.
   
  @James of FiiO
  The majority of my review is up.
   
  I'll finish up the sound section tomorrow or the next day. I did too many reviews today.


----------



## Dyaems

well 20 hours is still great. im not saying its bad though! i should have tried this one when i had the chance during one of the meets here in our country.


----------



## Lurk650

I haven't used the amp at least 5 days and when I turned it on today to check the battery it was still full. My E6 would die after not using it for a few days


----------



## Matiascalle

Does anybody know if I charge the andes with an after market charger or cel phone charger do I damage it's battery? of course respecting power input.
  Matias


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> tried to get it work with stock 4.1.1 "international note 2", sadly it didnt work, which stock build and kernal u r using?


 
   
  Just got my E07k and tried it with my Note 2 I317M and voila, nothing.  
   
  Did you make sure the dock setting is set to play audio when dock is connected?  I tried on and off and did not work for me.
   
  What kind of cables are people using?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





lg777 said:


> What kind of cables are people using?


 
   
  I ordered this one a few days ago, I hope it is the right one:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MI79HO
   
  ..


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> I ordered this one a few days ago, I hope it is the right one:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MI79HO
> 
> ..


 
   
  Tried that one too and another from ebay that is a micro to mini usb.  None work.  I'm on stock.  There must be a setting to play with???


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





lg777 said:


> Tried that one too and another from ebay that is a micro to mini usb.  None work.  I'm on stock.  There must be a setting to play with???


 
  Well, I am sure it works different with different phones.  I have a rooted Galaxy S III running Cyanogenmod 10.  I have no idea if it will work with mine.  I will report my finding when I get the cable in a few days.
   
  ..


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





lg777 said:


> Just got my E07k and tried it with my Note 2 I317M and voila, nothing.
> 
> Did you make sure the dock setting is set to play audio when dock is connected?  I tried on and off and did not work for me.
> 
> What kind of cables are people using?


 

 i used OTG cable for the connection, the OTG i used already tested with mouse, keyboard and external hard disk and its working, when i plugin the andes the sound goes mute and in the music player the music plays fast, i have installed USB Device info and it shows that the andes is been connected to the phone, >_>


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> Well, I am sure it works different with different phones.  I have a rooted Galaxy S III running Cyanogenmod 10.  I have no idea if it will work with mine.  I will report my finding when I get the cable in a few days.
> 
> ..


 

 the audio dock doesnt work with CM


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> i used OTG cable for the connection, the OTG i used already tested with mouse, keyboard and external hard disk and its working, when i plugin the andes the sound goes mute and in the music player the music plays fast, i have installed USB Device info and it shows that the andes is been connected to the phone, >_>


 
   
  Yup, that's exactly what happens to mine.  All audio and video will go like it's FF or something and can't hear anything.  I checked the cable and USB drive works. Strange behaviour.  Too bad, I was really looking forward to this working and one of the reasons I upgraded to the Note 2.  I have the I317M - Roger's Canada stock.


----------



## Burny Man

I have the Andes and a US Galaxy S III, I have several USB OTG cables, one of them from Samsung. None of them seem to work and I have the same problems listed here when trying to get the Andes to work through USB. The music is muted, and the song plays fast. I have Tried every possible combination of cables and have tried to do them all in different orders. As for my phone I'm Running the stock ICS 4.04, with a scheduled upgrade to Jelly Bean this Friday, Possibly going to root if it doesn't work... I'll keep you guys posted if anything works....


----------



## chrdxn

All of the above describe the behavior that I reported earlier with my Galaxy S3... muted audio, track time counts up quickly. Oddly enough, I got it to work ONE time for about a half hour with Spotify. It hiccuped a few times with some digital skipping (ie. playing too fast for just a few seconds), but then settled in and worked perfectly. I haven't been able to get it to work with dozens of attempts before and since.


----------



## Burny Man

Quote: 





chrdxn said:


> All of the above describe the behavior that I reported earlier with my Galaxy S3... muted audio, track time counts up quickly. Oddly enough, I got it to work ONE time for about a half hour with Spotify. It hiccuped a few times with some digital skipping (ie. playing too fast for just a few seconds), but then settled in and worked perfectly. I haven't been able to get it to work with dozens of attempts before and since.


 

 Interesting.. Forgive me if I missed it, but what version of android are you running? and what was the order you plugged everything in when you did get it to work? I just hope theres a way to get it working when I toss Jelly Bean on mine.


----------



## darkii89

Guys i have update for you regarding the note 2
 @_@
 i have downloaded usb audio recorder trial to see whether the usb audio through andes work or not, when i open a flac using this program and i play it >_<, BINGOOO @_@ the song was playing through andes XD, the sound coming from andes using usb recorder app was sooooo clear, i think theres a conflict between android system and the andes.


----------



## lg777

I tried my brothers note 2 on att and same thing doesn't work. 

I'll have to try the usb audio recorder but looking for a solution.

I am going to do a factory reset as well to eliminate any apps that i have downloaded that may be causing a conflict.

Had it working for a bit using stock player and can't get it back.


----------



## darkii89

lg777 said:


> I tried my brothers note 2 on att and same thing doesn't work.
> I'll have to try the usb audio recorder but looking for a solution.
> I am going to do a factory reset as well to eliminate any apps that i have downloaded that may be causing a conflict.
> Had it working for a bit using stock player and can't get it back.





Developer of usb recorder said that hes using his own usb driver codes to get audio device to work, so far every dac tested with usb recorder is working, even the e17, the developer said he will include playlist option in the next version,i guess the only way to play sound is through that app


----------



## lg777

I will try that app tomorrow. Managed a few times to get it to work after a series or restarts but that seems to be fluke. I still don't know why others are having no problems. That kind of bugs me.

Oh well, at least you found usb recorder so that's better than nothing.

I just tried usb audio recorder which I had to side load the free trial and it won't recognize or initialize my usb device.

Grabbed the wrong version. The correct version did recognize the dac but how do you play flacs?


----------



## renishi

Quote: 





burny man said:


> I have the Andes and a US Galaxy S III, I have several USB OTG cables, one of them from Samsung. None of them seem to work and I have the same problems listed here when trying to get the Andes to work through USB. The music is muted, and the song plays fast. I have Tried every possible combination of cables and have tried to do them all in different orders. As for my phone I'm Running the stock ICS 4.04, with a scheduled upgrade to Jelly Bean this Friday, Possibly going to root if it doesn't work... I'll keep you guys posted if anything works....


 

 As i have posted earlier in the thread, my Andes works with my s3 (JB 4.1.1) international version as i am from south east asia. Maybe it doesnt work on the US versions ~ i Tried with the aux in and USB OTG.


----------



## darkii89

renishi said:


> As i have posted earlier in the thread, my Andes works with my s3 (JB 4.1.1) international version as i am from south east asia. Maybe it doesnt work on the US versions ~ i Tried with the aux in and USB OTG.




Whats your rom build number and kernal?


----------



## darkii89

lg777 said:


> I will try that app tomorrow. Managed a few times to get it to work after a series or restarts but that seems to be fluke. I still don't know why others are having no problems. That kind of bugs me.
> Oh well, at least you found usb recorder so that's better than nothing.
> I just tried usb audio recorder which I had to side load the free trial and it won't recognize or initialize my usb device.
> Grabbed the wrong version. The correct version did recognize the dac but how do you play flacs?




You will see a folder icon on the top left corner, click it and choose your flac file, choose 44.1 and 24bit in setting and click play. Dont choose 48 ot 90 cuz it will not work well


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> You will see a folder icon on the top left corner, click it and choose your flac file, choose 44.1 and 24bit in setting and click play. Dont choose 48 ot 90 cuz it will not work well


 
   
  I think I'm getting apps mixed up.  There is an app called the same with a companion app called USB Audio Tester (white and red icon) that does recognize the fiio e07k but can't do anything but record.  The other app with the USB symbol as the icon still doesn't recognize the e07k so I may have to play around with that.


----------



## chrdxn

Quote: 





burny man said:


> Interesting.. Forgive me if I missed it, but what version of android are you running? and what was the order you plugged everything in when you did get it to work? I just hope theres a way to get it working when I toss Jelly Bean on mine.


 
   
  US Galaxy S3 on AT&T running Jelly Bean. Same behavior before and after a factory reset. I got it to work by plugging in the OTG cable first, then the DAC, then rebooting. However, I tried the same steps a bunch of times since then with no luck. As I mentioned earlier, I downloaded an app called USBAudioTester that allows you to pass sounds picked up by the GS3's mic through the dac via usb audio. This works every time without fail. If I snap my fingers or knock on the desk, I hear it a split second later through the headphones. This app also identifies the Fiio E07K by name, so Android is obviously identifying the device. It seems that the only people in this thread that consistently get playback are not on US-based carriers.


----------



## lg777

I tried with my UCA202 Behringer DAC and works flawlessly.
   
  USB Audio Recorder Pro still doesn't detect the UCA but I can play music and unplug/plug without any problems and audio will always go through the Behringer.
   
  I am going to state that the E07K is not fully compatible and may need a firmware update???


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





lg777 said:


> I think I'm getting apps mixed up.  There is an app called the same with a companion app called USB Audio Tester (white and red icon) that does recognize the fiio e07k but can't do anything but record.  The other app with the USB symbol as the icon still doesn't recognize the e07k so I may have to play around with that.


 

 how come it doesnt work with you, first plugin the dac then open the usb recorder, the usb recorder will request to use the usb device, click ok then its gonna work.


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> how come it doesnt work with you, first plugin the dac then open the usb recorder, the usb recorder will request to use the usb device, click ok then its gonna work.


 
   
  I keep getting "Error Failed to initialize USB device!" message.
   
  I tried many variations of connecting the dac prior to opening the app and have to manually close the app in task manager prior to reconnecting/restarting...


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





lg777 said:


> I keep getting Error Failed to initialize USB device!
> 
> I tried many variations of connecting the dac prior to opening the app and have to manually close the app in task manager prior to reconnecting/restarting...


 

 did u switch usb charging off?@_@


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> did switch usb charging off?@_@


 
   
  Yup, always off.  Blue light otherwise it would be purple.
   
  Pretty frustrating, eh?


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





lg777 said:


> Yup, always off.  Blue light otherwise it would be purple.
> 
> Pretty frustrating, eh?


 

 then your phone is CURSED @________@, umm u r using international version of s3/note2?


----------



## dskelto

Can I ask a clarifying question to be sure that I have the correct USB audio app? Who is the developer of the one that is successfully playing FLAC files? 
Thanks


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> then your phone is CURSED @________@, umm u r using international version of s3/note2?


 
  No, I'm in Canada....I317M is the model and on stock.  I did get it working a few times but hard to figure out what did it.  And I did try this on my brothers Note 2 from ATT again stock and same results.  I'm really beginning to think it's the E02K...firmware or defective unit.
   
   
  Quote: 





dskelto said:


> Can I ask a clarifying question to be sure that I have the correct USB audio app? Who is the developer of the one that is successfully playing FLAC files?
> Thanks


 
  It's by eXtream software....look for the USB symbol icon.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote:  





> It's by eXtream software....look for the USB symbol icon.


 

 Cool, I was wondering which one it was.  Seems there is a trial version to make sure it works before you buy the Pro version:  http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.audio-evolution.com/downloads/USBAudioRecorderPROTrial_1.0.1.apk&sa=D&usg=AFQjCNGkJjkkSj_-q3d4ZLeq2bEDyo7Liw
   
  ..


----------



## renishi

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> Whats your rom build number and kernal?


 
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 

   
   


  stock rom~


----------



## Dcun201

I have the same issue too. Thing is not compatible with us variant S3. I guess it's going back to amazon for a refund. Just ordered the original E7. Hopefully that one works for us US S3s.


----------



## lg777

I contacted Fiio but have not heard back from them. This should be a concern for them as a lot of sales will be generated from users of Android.

I would wait to see if Fiio responds before returning it as this is a better unit than the E7.


----------



## rvrat

gavinfabl said:


> The E17 doesn't work with my iPad Mini using the lightning camera connection kit as its uses too much power.
> Does anyone know if the E07 will work , or will it have same issue.


  Originally Posted by *bowei006*:
   
  The E17 doesnt work with the CCK on iPad either way. You need to add an externaly powered usb hub before the cck to get the E17 to work with iPad. No idea on ipad mini.

 I have a iPad 2 ill see if I can buy a cck to test it
   
  -----------------------------
  [size=10pt]Hello guys, i am new here but have lurked about. Read through this thread and various others and figured would try to get my understandings straight.[/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
  [size=10pt]Really there are three options for audio from the iPhone or iPad mini; [/size]
  [size=10pt]1) via headphone jack that utilizes the iDevice DAC, analog only[/size]
  [size=10pt]2) via 30pin (or lightning to 30pin) into a LOD (via L9 cable or others) that utilizes the iDevice DAC, allows analog only output, - this is then typically connected to an amp or DAC to amp to amp/DAC headphone jack[/size]
  [size=10pt]3) via [size=x-small]30pin (or lightning) to [/size]Camera Cable (CCK) to USB into a DAC (as to bypass iDevice DAC), allowing digitial output,[size=x-small]- this is then typically connected to an amp or DAC to amp to amp/DAC headphone jack[/size][/size]
   
  [size=10pt]I currently have an iPhone 4S and iPad mini, listening via 8 year old ATH-M50 (which hurt my ears after an hour - any suggestions  when traveling or if at home via mac book pro 2011 into Denon 1911 and amp/speakers.[/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
  [size=10pt]Has anybody heard or confirmed if the iPad Mini using the lightning CCK (or lightning -> 30 pin -> older CCK) work with the E07?[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Also, if the the idevice says it cant power the attached USB device, what about doing a USB hack that puts a USB hub between the CCK and the E07 to trick the iDevice into thinking it is powered (do i need to worry about frying the E07) and allowing me to utilize the DAC if desired?[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]I gathered that if i REALLY want to bypass the iPhone DAC, it needs to be jailbroken and using the CameraConnect app via Cydia repo to play back music [/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Am i out to lunch on this stuff? [/size]
   
  [size=10pt]In the end i was thinking that it would be nice to use the E07 while traveling with the iPhone and iPad (dont mind having a few extra connectors) as a amp in addition to using the DAC on the phone and the laptop, but dont know if you experienced guys think there is a better setup or some alternative options?[/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
  [size=10pt]some reference threads that i read through, dont know if i completely got what they were saying...[/size]
  [size=10pt][/size]
  [size=10pt]http://www.head-fi.org/t/622311/iphone-4s-hooked-to-external-dac-yep-its-working/45[/size]
  [size=10pt]http://www.head-fi.org/t/628471/lighting-connector-to-e17-dac-compatability[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  
  [size=10pt]I appreciate your knowledge and criticism![/size]
   

  [size=10pt][/size]


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





rvrat said:


> gavinfabl said:
> 
> 
> > The E17 doesn't work with my iPad Mini using the lightning camera connection kit as its uses too much power.
> ...


 
  You got it right, some of your terms sound like you are right. Not sure though. At one part you said amp/dac. With LOD, you only bypass iPhone amp
   
  Most just use iPhone DAC and their own amp, much easier


----------



## pandemic787

Quote: 





lg777 said:


> Yup, that's exactly what happens to mine.  All audio and video will go like it's FF or something and can't hear anything.  I checked the cable and USB drive works. Strange behaviour.  Too bad, I was really looking forward to this working and one of the reasons I upgraded to the Note 2.  I have the I317M - Roger's Canada stock.


 
   
  shoulda gone with telus


----------



## Lurk650

IDK if its in my head but I completely forgot to do the whole setup of choosing the highest bit rate and what not (doubt this made a difference) but when I went to do that tonight after not using it for about a week now it installed an update to the drivers I guess resulting in me having to restart my computer. When I go to play a song usually 35 is fine, 40 is loud as I want it but now the levels are at vol. 45-50. Seems as though the audio is now lower for some reason.


----------



## Matiascalle

My new Andes just arrived. I'm testing it with mac mini and shure 840 cans. 
  If i have to say, I find the mac's dac slightly better than the Fiio. It seems to me that the Fiio flattens a bit he whole thing, meaning that it emphasize the lows and the highs, loosing a bit the mids. However I find the bass a beet deeper on the Fiio.
  I have to try it out on the ipad yet, I expect a bigger improvement there.
  Matias


----------



## bowei006

matiascalle said:


> My new Andes just arrived. I'm testing it with mac mini and shure 840 cans.
> If i have to say, I find the mac's dac slightly better than the Fiio. It seems to me that the Fiio flattens a bit he whole thing, meaning that it emphasize the lows and the highs, loosing a bit the mids. However I find the bass a beet deeper on the Fiio.
> I have to try it out on the ipad yet, I expect a bigger improvement there.
> Matias


There are different. Mac is a lot warmer with more vocal forwardness but not enough clarity.

It depends on what you like. Technically, it is superior but hey, it allcomes down to preference


----------



## lg777

pandemic787 said:


> shoulda gone with telus




Aren't these the exact same models but different bloatware? I would but I'm seriously locked in with Robber's.

Anyways, got a reply back from FiiO that using a DAC for smartphones is not supported so back this unit goes as I have the E17/E09k and E11 so the E07k is pretty well useless for me now.

I think I'll get the Leckerton or iBasso as I believe those are known to be working.


----------



## Matiascalle

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> There are different. Mac is a lot warmer with more vocal forwardness but not enough clarity.
> It depends on what you like. Technically, it is superior but hey, it allcomes down to preference


 
  vocal forwardness is the term I was looking for. THANKS!
  Still I'm already happy with it!
  Soon my impressions when I test it on ipad
  Matias


----------



## rvrat

Quote: 





matiascalle said:


> vocal forwardness is the term I was looking for. THANKS!
> Still I'm already happy with it!
> Soon my impressions when I test it on ipad
> Matias


 
  What iPad do you plan to use, possibly the iPad mini  ?
   
  Crossing my fingers that it has enough power for the E07 or that i could do the USB hack - or is this a pipe dream and just scrub that idea


----------



## Matiascalle

I connected the ipad 3 to the Andes via CCK and then USB. It works! If I turn the charging via usb the ipad shows an error message and no music comes out.
  I have the suspect that by doing this I'm not bypassing the ipad's DAC as stated for the Fiio E7. I say this because the sound quality slightly improved, but mostly because the volume control on the music player on the ipad (iTunes) is still working. I suppose it shouldn't
  Matias


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





matiascalle said:


> I connected the ipad 3 to the Andes via CCK and then USB. It works! If I turn the charging via usb the ipad shows an error message and no music comes out.
> I have the suspect that by doing this I'm not bypassing the ipad's DAC as stated for the Fiio E7. I say this because the sound quality slightly improved, but mostly because the volume control on the music player on the ipad (iTunes) is still working. I suppose it shouldn't
> Matias


 
  That is because you are then asking the iPad to send more power than allowed (100Ma limit before the error message)
   
  You are currently bypassing the iPad's DAC with CCK and USB an USB chg turned off.


----------



## Matiascalle

Yes! turning off the charging via usb on the Andes everything works great. I only was surprised that volume control on ipad still worked. But then if if say Panda that it's normal, then ok!
  I find my gear still very portable.
  Really good choice and thanks to the forum that gave me a lot of info!!
  Matias


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





matiascalle said:


> Yes! turning off the charging via usb on the Andes everything works great. I only was surprised that volume control on ipad still worked. But then if if say Panda that it's normal, then ok!
> I find my gear still very portable.
> Really good choice and thanks to the forum that gave me a lot of info!!
> Matias


 
  Keep the volume at 100% on the iPad. Use volume control on E07K
   
  If you want to know why, read the next 2-3 posts here:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/587912/fiio-e17-alpen-first-impression-final-thought/5025#post_8962218
   
  If it hasn't been said yet:
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your Wallet"


----------



## chrdxn

Quote: 





matiascalle said:


> Yes! turning off the charging via usb on the Andes everything works great. I only was surprised that volume control on ipad still worked. But then if if say Panda that it's normal, then ok!
> I find my gear still very portable.
> Really good choice and thanks to the forum that gave me a lot of info!!
> Matias


 
   
  Yes, that is normal. Just turn the iPad volume all the way up so that only one device is attenuating the volume. The sound quality *should* be the same on an iPad, Android phone, PC, etc. since they are just transporting bits of data. That's actually how I discovered that my PC version of Spotify had reverted back to a lower bitrate. I listened to a reference album that I'd just heard on the iPad and it sounded worse. Sure enough, "high quality streaming" was unchecked on the desktop version of Spotify.
   
  Edit: sorry for the redundant info... the above post wasn't there yet when I started my reply.


----------



## Matiascalle

There we go! ipad (volume 100%) >CCK > Fiio Andes (DAC and amp.) > headphones sound a lot better than using ipad's DAC.
   
  Concerning comparison between mac's dac and Fiio Andes' DAC they are very close in quality, but different; just a matter of taste. I personally find mac's DAC a bit superior, just using my words, it sounds a bit more tridimensional, like more space between instruments and registers.
   
  Matias


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





matiascalle said:


> There we go! ipad (volume 100%) >CCK > Fiio Andes (DAC and amp.) > headphones sound a lot better than using ipad's DAC.
> 
> Concerning comparison between mac's dac and Fiio Andes' DAC they are very close in quality, but different; just a matter of taste. I personally find mac's DAC a bit superior, just using my words, it sounds a bit more tridimensional, like more space between instruments and registers.
> 
> Matias


 
  superior implies technically better. Just saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Maybe another word with another connotation would fit better.


----------



## Matiascalle

if I say better for me? is it better for you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Matias


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





matiascalle said:


> if I say better for me? is it better for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If I say it's better for me that you say that, will you say that it's better for you to say that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Panda


----------



## Dcun201

So just got the e7 and it does work with the US galaxy S3. The order to put in the cable was tricky though. You have to connect the otg wire first to the phone then connect it to the use dac.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

IT WORKED!  I used the Trial Version of "*USB Audio Recorder Pro*".  (I will now have to buy the full version).
   
   
  Phone Specs: 
   
  - *Rooted Samsung Galaxy S III running stock Android 4.1.2*
   
  - *Kernel Version: 3.0.48-cyanogemod-ge67063c*
   
   
  Instructions (That worked for me).
   
  - Install USB Audio Recorder Pro (Did not open after install) / Play Store Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudiorecorderpro
   
  - Plugged in E07K using this cable:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MI79HO
   
  - Made sure E07K Charge Mode is Off
   
  - Open the USB Audio Recorder Pro app
   
  - Once running, use these settings:  44.1 / 24bit / FLAC.
   
   
  Worked like a charm! 
   
  ..


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





dcun201 said:


> So just got the e7 and it does work with the US galaxy S3. The order to put in the cable was tricky though. You have to connect the otg wire first to the phone then connect it to the use dac.


 
   
  But can you repeat this while the device is on or do you have to restart or power down each time???
   
  I managed to get audio from E17 with the E09k dock but lost it after I disconnected it.  It seems I get better results if I leave the phone powered off for awhile and then try after powering on.
   
  I think some of the E07k units are a bit power hungry cause the symptoms are the same when I try to plug in the E17 docked, powered with another USB power line and unpowered.  I also tried the E07k in the E09k dock, got sound once and lost it.
   
  I think the best for sure route at a reasonable price is the iBasso D-Zero dac/amp.  It's better than the E7 but costs a bit more.


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> IT WORKED!  I used the Trial Version of "*USB Audio Recorder Pro*".  (I will now have to buy the full version).
> 
> 
> Phone Specs:
> ...


 
  what i hate about usb audio recorder:
  1) no playlist
  2) screen off = audio stop
   
  if that developer take this opportunity and develop a music player or usb audio enabler with his usb driver he would get fortune from selling it @_@. alot of ppl want to use their unsupported dac models on android and w8ing for solution.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> what i hate about usb audio recorder:
> 1) no playlist
> 2) screen off = audio stop
> 
> if that developer take this opportunity and develop a music player or usb audio enabler with his usb driver he would get fortune from selling it @_@. alot of ppl want to use their unsupported dac models on android and w8ing for solution.


 

 I agree 100%!
   
  ..


----------



## JamesFiiO

we can't promise that E07k will work with any Android phone ,  that is why we decide to make a portable USB DAC / AMP KUNLUN/E18 for Galaxy series, even the KUNLUN can't support all the Android phone with OTG and 4.1 system.


----------



## darkii89

jamesfiio said:


> we can't promise that E07k will work with any Android phone ,  that is why we decide to make a portable USB DAC / AMP KUNLUN/E18 for Galaxy series, even the KUNLUN can't support all the Android phone with OTG and 4.1 system.




Every DAC worked with USB audio recorder USB driver so far,i m sure the developers will try to make identical driver to that 1 to eleminate the android limitation to interwork with any DAC.
The question is, how powerful is the e18, equal to e07k or e17 or weaker?


----------



## lg777

jamesfiio said:


> we can't promise that E07k will work with any Android phone ,  that is why we decide to make a portable USB DAC / AMP KUNLUN/E18 for Galaxy series, even the KUNLUN can't support all the Android phone with OTG and 4.1 system.




What I don't understand is that the E7 was confirmed to work so I thought the E07k would continue to but with improved features. Seems like the E07k is more like the E17 with less features. 

Anyways, I noted in another thread that even my galaxy tab 2 and S2X recognized the E07k with the audio recorder app but the table was able to play flack while the S2X did not.


----------



## Burny Man

What are some of the music applications that you guys tried using with the Andes? On my phone I have Power Amp, the stock player and Neutron Music player. None of them seem to work... It would seem that we are going to have to beg the Dev of the USB Audio Recorder to come out with a full fledged music playing app..


----------



## bowei006

Sonic impressions will be up tonight. Emergency/abubpt family meeting came up. Holiday was supposed to be at my house but it was changed all of a sudden. 

As i can not do comparisons ill only have impressions based on experience and memory.

All/most sections of the review will be updated with more information. I have a better feel of this unit now.


----------



## pandemic787

Quote: 





burny man said:


> What are some of the music applications that you guys tried using with the Andes? On my phone I have Power Amp, the stock player and Neutron Music player. None of them seem to work... It would seem that we are going to have to beg the Dev of the USB Audio Recorder to come out with a full fledged music playing app..


 
   
  google play.


----------



## pandemic787

Quote: 





lg777 said:


> Aren't these the exact same models but different bloatware? I would but I'm seriously locked in with Robber's.
> Anyways, got a reply back from FiiO that using a DAC for smartphones is not supported so back this unit goes as I have the E17/E09k and E11 so the E07k is pretty well useless for me now.
> I think I'll get the Leckerton or iBasso as I believe those are known to be working.


 
   
  not too sure, i just recently moved from iphone 5 to android so still learning the ins and outs, it was just plug and play for me so haven't really looked too much into it.
   
  i will say this though,  i've flashed my rom to different at&t based ones such as paranoid android and mui or whatever it's called and it doesn't recognize the e07k but when i flash back to stock telus jellybean it works fine again.  haven't flashed ANY kernels so it's probably the rogers ROM.
   
  you can flash a telus rom if the rogers galaxy model is SGH-I747M.  however i am not responsible if you brick your phone!!!
   
  good luck 
   
   



bowei006 said:


> That is because you are then asking the iPad to send more power than allowed (100Ma limit before the error message)
> 
> You are currently bypassing the iPad's DAC with CCK and USB an USB chg turned off.


 
   
   
  hmmm i'm no techhie but it seems super weird that the ipad can't charge the e07k when my s3 will work with the andes even with USB charging on.  
  of course this sucks the battery dry which is why i turn it off but that just seems strange to me.


----------



## bowei006

pandemic787 said:


> not too sure, i just recently moved from iphone 5 to android so still learning the ins and outs, it was just plug and play for me so haven't really looked too much into it.
> 
> i will say this though,  i've flashed my rom to different at&t based ones such as paranoid android and mui or whatever it's called and it doesn't recognize the e07k but when i flash back to stock telus jellybean it works fine again.  haven't flashed ANY kernels so it's probably the rogers ROM.
> 
> ...


It is up to software if it can alloe that much power. Depending on hardware it is to protect internal parts and improve its own battery.

The S3 and Android phones depending on rom are open. I have heard of some rom or versions of the OS that allow for a bit more power.


----------



## Dcun201

lg777 said:


> But can you repeat this while the device is on or do you have to restart or power down each time???
> 
> I managed to get audio from E17 with the E09k dock but lost it after I disconnected it.  It seems I get better results if I leave the phone powered off for awhile and then try after powering on.
> 
> ...




Actually just tested right now it works with the device on.


----------



## kingdbox

hello, im a new user on headfi but have been doing research for my needs every now and again. ive made a decision to purchase the sony mdr-7506 with a fiio e07k. would it be ok to use a sansa clip+ as my mp3 ? or could i use my htc wildfire s (android 2.3.4 BTW) help is greatly appreciated !


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





kingdbox said:


> hello, im a new user on headfi but have been doing research for my needs every now and again. ive made a decision to purchase the sony mdr-7506 with a fiio e07k. would it be ok to use a sansa clip+ as my mp3 ? or could i use my htc wildfire s (android 2.3.4 BTW) help is greatly appreciated !


 
   
  Get the E11,  With those devices, you won't need the DAC unless you plan to use it with your computer.  E11 is an amp only and a pretty good one at that.


----------



## kingdbox

lg777 said:


> Get the E11,  With those devices, you won't need the DAC unless you plan to use it with your computer.  E11 is an amp only and a pretty good one at that.


 thanks. are there any cords ill need that won't come With the e11 ill need ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

kingdbox said:


> thanks. are there any cords ill need that won't come With the e11 ill need ?




Everything you need will come with the E11. 

I do suggest upgrading your interconnect though.



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280973034324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## klam

I picked up the E07k to use with my Galaxy S3 (I747M North American version) on Jelly Bean 4.1.2 and it works just fine.
   
  However, I am finding that the sound quality is not as good as I was expecting? The sound is thin and muddy and not too much of an upgrade from the straight headphone out. When I use my E07k (or even E17) as a USB DAC/headphone amp for my laptop it sounds fantastic with either of my headphones. I would think that it is just digital audio data being sent out directly to the DAC, and the E07k is doing DAC and amp it would sound as good as it does going from my laptop? Maybe someone knows why this is the case?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





klam said:


> I picked up the E07k to use with my Galaxy S3 (I747M North American version) on Jelly Bean 4.1.2 and it works just fine.
> 
> However, I am finding that the sound quality is not as good as I was expecting? The sound is thin and muddy and not too much of an upgrade from the straight headphone out. When I use my E07k (or even E17) as a USB DAC/headphone amp for my laptop it sounds fantastic with either of my headphones. I would think that it is just digital audio data being sent out directly to the DAC, and the E07k is doing DAC and amp it would sound as good as it does going from my laptop? Maybe someone knows why this is the case?


 
  What are you plugging into E07K? USB or AUX in?
   
  It may be placebo/situation. While on the go, I find that moving around a lot and focusing on other things around me will make my music sound worse and more fatiguing than at my desktop setup.


----------



## kingdbox

h20fidelity said:


> Everything you need will come with the E11.
> I do suggest upgrading your interconnect though.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280973034324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 you guys have been really helpful. My question is answered for the sansa. would it work on my android (htc wildfire s 2.3.4), if so just to be safe would I need extra cables for that ? also the headphone jack on the phone is jammed With something I cant take so would the fiio function through the usb port on My phone....thanks again, I'm a novice


----------



## klam

It's plugged into USB. It just doesn't sound anywhere near as good as if I plug it into my laptop?
   
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> What are you plugging into E07K? USB or AUX in?
> 
> It may be placebo/situation. While on the go, I find that moving around a lot and focusing on other things around me will make my music sound worse and more fatiguing than at my desktop setup.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





klam said:


> I picked up the E07k to use with my Galaxy S3 (I747M North American version) on Jelly Bean 4.1.2 and it works just fine.
> 
> However, I am finding that the sound quality is not as good as I was expecting? The sound is thin and muddy and not too much of an upgrade from the straight headphone out. When I use my E07k (or even E17) as a USB DAC/headphone amp for my laptop it sounds fantastic with either of my headphones. I would think that it is just digital audio data being sent out directly to the DAC, and the E07k is doing DAC and amp it would sound as good as it does going from my laptop? Maybe someone knows why this is the case?


 
   
  Go to Google Play and download the Neutron music player demo to try it out.


----------



## chrdxn

Quote: 





klam said:


> It's plugged into USB. It just doesn't sound anywhere near as good as if I plug it into my laptop?


 
   
  There are only two reasons why it would sound different if you are using the digital USB output on both: 1) different source material or 2) different transport behavior. 
   
  For #1 (source material): are you listening to the exact same tracks with the same encoding on the same headphones when comparing the two? I had a similar issue when first testing the E07K on my PC and iPad using Spotify tracks. The PC sounded worse. Since I knew that shouldn't be the case, I checked my settings and sure enough, the PC's Spotify app had reverted back to a lower streaming bit rate (ie. different source material even though the track was the same).
   
  For #2 (transport behavior): do you have the volume set up to max on both the phone and the laptop? If not, there is a chance that the devices could be changing the stream to account for the volume attenuation. The only other behavior that could change the quality is jitter or some type of lost data in the transport. This is the least likely cause, and likely wouldn't result in the "thin and muddy" sound that you described.
   
  Bottom line... if you have the volume set to max on both the phone and the laptop, and you are using the exact same source material, the sound quality would be identical. The one time that I was able to get the E07K to work on my GS3, it sounded exactly the same as when it was connected via USB to my PC or iPad - same amp, same DAC. Only the device transferring the bits is different.


----------



## Benthegrate

I’ve been following this thread with anticipation as I was awaiting the delivery of my Fiio e07k. I received it two days ago and was very pleased with its performance when connected with the 30 pin doc cable in my iDevices. The sound is laid back, with a nice tight deep bass and a vastly improved top end definition. Nice nuance details with cymbals and bells. The sound field, although not as broad as I would like, still seems balanced and very pleasant to listen to.  I’m very  pleased with this unit.
   
  Today I thought I’d try using the camera connector with my iPad.  This experience was not as gratifying. Not the same sound field at all. That nice smooth top end was basically the same is when simply plugged into the headphone jack of the iPad. I’m not sure what’s at play here. Is it the Fiio’s DAC, or some other technical issue? I’m not sure at this stage.
   
  I know some of you are trying to bypass the DAC by connecting your iPods and iPhones. Depending on your forthcoming reported developments, I’ll be interested to see how this evolves.  On my current experience, I’m quite happy with the 30 pin connector, and it gives me an extremely pleasant listening experience.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





benthegrate said:


> I’ve been following this thread with anticipation as I was awaiting the delivery of my Fiio e07k. I received it two days ago and was very pleased with its performance when connected with the 30 pin doc cable in my iDevices. The sound is laid back, with a nice tight deep bass and a vastly improved top end definition. Nice nuance details with cymbals and bells. The sound field, although not as broad as I would like, still seems balanced and very pleasant to listen to.  I’m very  pleased with this unit.
> 
> Today I thought I’d try using the camera connector with my iPad.  This experience was not as gratifying. Not the same sound field at all. That nice smooth top end was basically the same is when simply plugged into the headphone jack of the iPad. I’m not sure what’s at play here. Is it the Fiio’s DAC, or some other technical issue? I’m not sure at this stage.
> 
> I know some of you are trying to bypass the DAC by connecting your iPods and iPhones. Depending on your forthcoming reported developments, I’ll be interested to see how this evolves.  On my current experience, I’m quite happy with the 30 pin connector, and it gives me an extremely pleasant listening experience.


 
  You bypass the DAC when usingCCK with iPad.
   
  I am not downplaying your "problem/issue" but may I offer some psycho-analysis?
  There have been one or two others that have posted the same thing here so therefore it may be a bandwagon effect started from the aesthetical and look of the device. There are many studies shown that if you show people a $10,000(very expenisve) piece of equipment in their face and then play music (hidden) with hundred dollar equipment, they will say it sounds good. And then when you show people a very poor setup but with actual hidden but very expensive equipment, they will say it sounds bad.
   
  The usage and behavior of how one listens to music is generally slightly different. On my desktop, one is generally more focused and actually listening to the music as opposed to more on the go. This lack of focus ON GENERAL, may lead to a more metalic or cold sounding nature. Lastly there is also the aesthetics, with desktop usage, we generally see the DAC unit attached to a computer using an audio player and it looks nice but with a smaller device its lack of size may develop a placebo within the user.
   
  These are just some objservations I am not down playing anything you are saying.
  Every peice of info and impression is important of course and I hope to hear your further thoughts. The only problem is that most just lurk these days and will get the wrong idea if the whole thread is filled with issues people have. This is another problem as if you think about it, most come and ask when they have a problem. This creates a higher problem unit issue than there actually is to the viewer.


----------



## maxkolonko123

For everybody who is looking LOD for Sansa check here http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/fiio-l6-line-out-cable-for-sandisk-sansa-media-players-prodid-3805.html


----------



## Matiascalle

bowei006 said:


> You bypass the DAC when usingCCK with iPad.
> 
> I am not downplaying your "problem/issue" but may I offer some psycho-analysis?
> There have been one or two others that have posted the same thing here so therefore it may be a bandwagon effect started from the aesthetical and look of the device. There are many studies shown that if you show people a $10,000(very expenisve) piece of equipment in their face and then play music (hidden) with hundred dollar equipment, they will say it sounds good. And then when you show people a very poor setup but with actual hidden but very expensive equipment, they will say it sounds bad.
> ...




I partially agree with you Panda. My sensations are getting better the more I listen using my combo ipad, CCK, Andes, headphones, instead of doing tests.
The other thing that influenced my being disappointed is the high expectations before having the Andes, and reading reviews and threads.
Very happy with it!
Matias


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





matiascalle said:


> I partially agree with you Panda. My sensations are getting better the more I listen using my combo ipad, CCK, Andes, headphones, instead of doing tests.
> The other thing that influenced my being disappointed is the high expectations before having the Andes, and reading reviews and threads.
> Very happy with it!
> Matias


 
  The sonic improvement for most isn't night and day but a huge guarantee of quality.


----------



## klam

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm using the exact same files copied over from my laptop to the Galaxy S3. I've tried the default Samsung player, PowerAmp, and Neutron. Neutron did offer better clarity but still did not sound identical to my laptop when playing through the E07k. I made sure volumes on both devices were maxed out and that there were no EQ settings used in the players. The sound still sounds closer to the straight headphone out to me than the E07k as a USB DAC on my laptop. I'm wondering if there is an internal mixer acting on things the same way that the Windows Kernel Mixer resamples stuff on Windows, unless you use ASIO/WASAPI.
   
  Quote: 





chrdxn said:


> There are only two reasons why it would sound different if you are using the digital USB output on both: 1) different source material or 2) different transport behavior.


----------



## pandemic787

Quote: 





klam said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm using the exact same files copied over from my laptop to the Galaxy S3. I've tried the default Samsung player, PowerAmp, and Neutron. Neutron did offer better clarity but still did not sound identical to my laptop when playing through the E07k. I made sure volumes on both devices were maxed out and that there were no EQ settings used in the players. The sound still sounds closer to the straight headphone out to me than the E07k as a USB DAC on my laptop. I'm wondering if there is an internal mixer acting on things the same way that the Windows Kernel Mixer resamples stuff on Windows, unless you use ASIO/WASAPI.


 
   
  so i've had USB audio "enabled" on my telus s3 from day one stock carrier rom.  however, i always wondered if it really was bypassing the s3 dac and amp...
   
  my main reason for doubting was why i could still control the volume on the s3 and it would affect the andes volume as well as why if i turned the EQ in google music or any other player on it would affect the music i was listening to
   
  long story short, had some time on my hands today so i flashed a custom rom (paranoid android) and low and behold the "plug n play" method didn't work and the new rom didn't recognize the OTG cable and dac like the stock rom did... so then i bought the app everyone was talking about "usb audio recorder pro" which has it's own custom drivers, plugged in my andes and boom, got usb audio SEPERATE from the phone system sounds.  
   
  so i'll still get a text message sound through the phone speaker and music through my headphones which again i'm no techie but i now believe it's bypassing everything inside the phone and sending out the most pure unadulterated digital audio signal.
   
  bass is definitely more crisp and prominent and sounds (to me anyway) like i have the andes amp at 4 for bass when i have zeros all around (treble 0 gain 0 bass 0) buuut again  i don't have audiophile ears so this is of course, subjective.
   
  only downside is that the USB audio recorder app isn't user friendly and you have to load every song you want to hear but i'm sure in future updates that'll be added.
   
  hope this helps?


----------



## pandemic787

double post sorry


----------



## Matiascalle

bowei006 said:


> The sonic improvement for most isn't night and day but a huge guarantee of quality.



Panda, if I'm bypassing ipad's DAC using CCK with my Fiio Andes, why the EQ in the music player is still able to change the sound that comes out fom headphones?
Thanks,
Matias


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





matiascalle said:


> Panda, if I'm bypassing ipad's DAC using CCK with my Fiio Andes, why the EQ in the music player is still able to change the sound that comes out fom headphones?
> Thanks,
> Matias


 
  It is up to the app on how it does it but all of this should still happen in the digital stage. Think about it, an application should not be able to mess with the iOS's amplifier.
   
  My only guess is that these apps effect the audio stream in the digital stage before it hits the DAC of the E07K. Thus the newly transformed signal is processed through the DAC and amp of the E07K.
   
  But of course, this is just a logical guess.


----------



## kingdbox

BUMP


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kingdbox said:


> BUMP


 
  Was there anything(question) of yours you wanted bumped? Your last post was a comment.


----------



## kingdbox

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Was there anything(question) of yours you wanted bumped? Your last post was a comment.


 
  would it be possible to connect the fiio e07k or e11 to my android device (htc wildfire s) ? if so, are there any specific cords id need ? please and thanks a million


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kingdbox said:


> would it be possible to connect the fiio e07k or e11 to my android device (htc wildfire s) ? if so, are there any specific cords id need ? please and thanks a million


 
  I don't think the HTC Wildfire supports USB OTG? This is just a guess as most HTC's especially non flagships don't. But hey, correct me please.
   
  If it doesn't you will need to use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable from E11 or E07K to your HTC. FiiO incldues a cable with their E07K and E11's.
   
  It is this bendy wire just above the E07K in this photo:

   
  However this is usually a lower quality version as you are using the amp and DAC of the HTC in conjunction with the FiiO's.
   
  If you are curious as to why, please watch these two videos of mine:
  http://youtu.be/Hyjt83X8nQE
  http://youtu.be/AdM-K8k5KMw


----------



## kingdbox

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I don't think the HTC Wildfire supports USB OTG? This is just a guess as most HTC's especially non flagships don't. But hey, correct me please.
> 
> If it doesn't you will need to use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable from E11 or E07K to your HTC. FiiO incldues a cable with their E07K and E11's.
> 
> ...


 
  unfortunately, it does not support. thanks anyway. im a novice to this but ive been doing research. so excuse my noobish questions lol,
   
  if i get a sansa clip+ would the amp of the e07k be better than the e11 ? i wont be using computer for my music source btw


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kingdbox said:


> unfortunately, it does not support. thanks anyway. im a novice to this but ive been doing research. so excuse my noobish questions lol,
> 
> if i get a sansa clip+ would the amp of the e07k be better than the e11 ? i wont be using computer for my music source btw


 
  We were all noobs at one point. I look at my first posts every now and then and smile. 
   
  I'll look on the forums for an E11 to buy to compare. That is an excellent question as both are very similarily priced.
   
  Edit:
  None are availble.


----------



## HeatFan12

Great thread and effort Panda man and all. This seems like a great product once again from Fiio. My main question is does anyone use a portable amp via line out from a DAP/phone anymore? Or basically just USB from laptop if it's an amp/dac.

I ask this because in many threads it's all about bypassing Android dacs and otg cables, ccks and whatnot. I think the evolution is great, but does anyone just plug in a dap with lod and just rock and roll anymore?

Cheers!!!

Sent from my iPad from Ultrasone Planet using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Great thread and effort Panda man and all. This seems like a great product once again from Fiio. My main question is does anyone use a portable amp via line out from a DAP/phone anymore? Or basically just USB from laptop if it's an amp/dac.
> I ask this because in many threads it's all about bypassing Android dacs and otg cables, ccks and whatnot. I think the evolution is great, but* does anyone just plug in a dap with lod and just rock and roll anymore?*
> Cheers!!!
> Sent from my iPad from Ultrasone Planet using Tapatalk HD


 
   
  I sure do, with my two iPods!


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> I sure do, with my two iPods!


 
   
  Nice Achmed...Thanks!
   
  I try to follow up on new developments and gear and somehow when a new usb device comes out, the priority seems to be on bypassing the source's DAC, instead of trying to focus on the new device's specs and features.  I'm all into bypassing onboard sound on PCs and laptops and have too many desktop dacs as it is, but in the whole portable source world this has me amazed/intrigued/curious etc...
   
  I believe it was in this thread that someone recommended the E11 over the E07k if you were only going to use the amp section.  I mean, the difference in price is like $30 but would it not be good for future purposes if you wanted to connect to a laptop and know you were ready if the situation arose?  I own an XM5 that I have had for years and mainly use it with an ipod but every now and then I like plugging it into a laptop....IMO, it's good to have options.
   
   
  I guess the question I am trying to ask since this seems to be a good device is- If I were to use it as an amp via line out to my iDevices or via usb with laptop with no bypassing the source's dac, would this product still be recommended in full force?
   
  Thanks!!!
   
   
  I see you got your hands on some 'Sones Achmed and I believe you seem to be enjoying them...Congratz...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Great thread and effort Panda man and all. This seems like a great product once again from Fiio. My main question is does anyone use a portable amp via line out from a DAP/phone anymore? Or basically just USB from laptop if it's an amp/dac.
> I ask this because in many threads it's all about bypassing Android dacs and otg cables, ccks and whatnot. I think the evolution is great, but does anyone just plug in a dap with lod and just rock and roll anymore?
> Cheers!!!
> Sent from my iPad from Ultrasone Planet using Tapatalk HD


 




  everyone still does. Depending on what you are used to seeing by only going to specific forums you may not notice but it is just as popular if not even more popular now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Thanks for the copliments Heat and have a Happy Holiday's to you


----------



## BrockMcCloud

Hey guys, I'm looking for a dac/amp to drive a pair of HFI 2400's. Would the E07k's work well with these? Is the E07k better then the E10? What sort of differences are there between the E07k and the E17? These cans have a 70 ohm impedance for what it's worth.

I have heard the E11 has a better amp then the E17 and E07k, is it possible to get a good USB dac and use that with an E11? Or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Debas

I received a Fiio E7 today for Christmas, I requested this however as they are pretty much the same price I'm wondering if its worth sending the E7 back to Amazon and getting an E07K instead?


----------



## bowei006

debas said:


> I received a Fiio E7 today for Christmas, I requested this however as they are pretty much the same price I'm wondering if its worth sending the E7 back to Amazon and getting an E07K instead?



It is a present...

But if you wont offend anyone then why not


----------



## HeatFan12

Thanks Panda. Happy Holidays to you as well. Thanks again for all the effort put forth. Just pulled the trigger... 

Cheers!!!


Sent from my iPad from Ultrasone Planet using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Debas

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> It is a present...
> But if you wont offend anyone then why not


 
  I requested it so it's okay  I didn't look around that much though and settled on the E7. It would be fine to exchange with Amazon. Is the E07K much better? Would I get a huge improvement if I exchanged instead of just keeping my E7?

 Thanks Panda.
 Merry Christmas!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





debas said:


> I requested it so it's okay  I didn't look around that much though and settled on the E7. It would be fine to exchange with Amazon. Is the E07K much better? Would I get a huge improvement if I exchanged instead of just keeping my E7?
> 
> Thanks Panda.
> Merry Christmas!


 
  Never had the E7 but the E07K is quite a good unit for the price.
   
  Might as well. You get a huge power outage boost. 
   
  Merry Christmas to you as well Deb-man.


----------



## HeatFan12

How are the L3 & L9 LODs paired with this beast. I currently own these two and hopefully won't need anything else and the fit will be nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> How are the L3 & L9 LODs paired with this beast. I currently own these two and hopefully won't need anything else and the fit will be nice.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
  It depends on what you are using it with. L9 pairs well with iPhone/iOS devices with the E17, E7 and E07K. It gives you a very utilitarian design that doesn't leave a loose wire around.


----------



## HeatFan12

Thanks! Should receive the Andes on Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangecr

Thanks for this article!!!
   
  I bought it to use with my laptop, my Grado SR225i, and a pair of ultrasones, especially by the DAC part. I am very satisfied with the purchase and I really like the results I am getting.
   
  I have no technical words or the experience to make a review, but I can say that I like much more than uDac2 and Icon iDo (both sold some time ago). I like that it has several gains for mating with my low impedance headphones. I usually listen to music at very low volumes, and a rarely turn the volume to more than 30 with 0db gain when using it with the Grados.
   
*Question:*
   
  If I use 99.98% of the time with my laptop connected via USB, should I disable the USB charging option from time to time to increase the life span of the battery?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





orangecr said:


> Thanks for this article!!!
> 
> I bought it to use with my laptop, my Grado SR225i, and a pair of ultrasones, especially by the DAC part. I am very satisfied with the purchase and I really like the results I am getting.
> 
> ...


 
   
  
 *Correct Panda Battery Procedure:*
 When the device is in use, do not use USB charge. Turn it off. When the E17/E07K is on it's final bar of battery, turn USB charge(or the USB cable) on and charge it to full. And then unplug or turn off USB charge and use until you are on your last bar of battery left. When you see the bars reduce to one, it would be best to start charging(sometimes you are out, and you can't, that's understandable, a few times won't hurt). Li-ion batteries like the one's found the in the FiiO E17 Alpen's don't react well to a full cycle of charge and FULLY de charge until the battery is dead. This has been proven to be actually *bad* to the life of li-ioin batteries. *HOWEVER.*, you should do a full cycle where you fully charge up the device and use it all the way until the device automatically turns off *ONCE *every month or two as that has been shown to actually be good for the battery *WHETHER you use it constantly or not. *Do not fear my friend, even if USB charge is turned off when the device "dies" it will still charge after it runs out of power naturally as the E17/E07K's firmware will reset!
  
 Li-ION batteris on general will last effectively 1000 complete charges before battery drops below about ~70% of the original storage. This is still acceptable by most consumers standards.
  
 20 hours full battery life * 1000 effective uses =20,000 hours / 24 hours a day = 833 days theoretically before the E07K under theoretical conditions will decrease to 70% of its original storage life and this is with a full depletion and then charge cycle. And that is 24 hour usage as well.
  
 FiiO currently reports that they will send replacement parts for a very low price. The battery is not that hard to user replace(but not under warranty). 
  
 Partial charges for Li-ION's are better but of course constantly doing partial ones has also been reported to have an effect on the device as well which is why I recommend to charge before all power is gone and to charge till full.
  
 The last point to make is that you can't use a device if you keep on babying it. Using a device and enjoying it is part of that batteries intent and life cycle. Honeslty, ANYTHING you do to it will have an effect on battery life. The majority of the time, it is a minute effect to something like an audio device. (This advice does not hold for Power Wheels, those buggers need proper battery handling). Enjoy the device, theoretically it will hold up well for many years.
  
  
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/battery_performance_as_a_function_of_cycling
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
   
  Disclaimer: I am not an expert on batteries. I am self taught. Please correct me if something is wrong. But use sources and not just something your papa or person told you to always do.


----------



## bowei006

Question and Answer work in progress is up:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/638910/fiio-e07k-andes-review-and-help-thread#post_8914241


----------



## KT66

Probably will only affect a few, but I am sorry to say the Andes doesn't work as a USB DAC with the Nokia n8, unlike the old E7 which worked beautifully.


----------



## bowei006

Will add to main page.


----------



## miked193

I have Audio Technica ATH-M50s, Sennheiser HD428s and Shure se215s which I use mainly through my iPod Touch 4th generation, do you think the Andes would be a good amp to use for them?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





miked193 said:


> I have Audio Technica ATH-M50s, Sennheiser HD428s and Shure se215s which I use mainly through my iPod Touch 4th generation, do you think the Andes would be a good amp to use for them?


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/638910/fiio-e07k-andes-review-and-help-thread#post_8914241
   
  I just added it to my Q and A section.
   
  Please get in the habit of using it guys. Thank you


----------



## HeatFan12

Well, received it today but limited time with it. Tomorrow I'll plug in various phones but from the short time I spent with it, it's sounding good. Briefly tried via line out to iPhone. Feature packed small device. Good times.

Cheers!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andytwo

is someone here with n7000 galaxy note ? it is working together ?


----------



## zephyrre

Hello head-fi, I recently picked up the Andes, and while I am quite content with its performance as an amp, I'm having some trouble getting it to work as a usb dac out of my pc. The included instructions seemed to imply that it was basically a plug-and-play device: simply make sure that it is set as the audio output device. Here's my problem: my pc recognizes it and sets it as the audio output device, yet I get no sound through it (winamp). Am I missing some drivers or something? I would very much appreciate any assistance you could offer me.


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





zephyrre said:


> Hello head-fi, I recently picked up the Andes, and while I am quite content with its performance as an amp, I'm having some trouble getting it to work as a usb dac out of my pc. The included instructions seemed to imply that it was basically a plug-and-play device: simply make sure that it is set as the audio output device. Here's my problem: my pc recognizes it and sets it as the audio output device, yet I get no sound through it (winamp). Am I missing some drivers or something? I would very much appreciate any assistance you could offer me.


 
  it work well with winamp no driver needed, just plug n play and set it as default playback device.


----------



## zephyrre

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> it work well with winamp no driver needed, just plug n play and set it as default playback device.


 
  Now you see my problem: I have done exactly that, only nothing happens.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





zephyrre said:


> Hello head-fi, I recently picked up the Andes, and while I am quite content with its performance as an amp, I'm having some trouble getting it to work as a usb dac out of my pc. The included instructions seemed to imply that it was basically a plug-and-play device: simply make sure that it is set as the audio output device. Here's my problem: my pc recognizes it and sets it as the audio output device, yet I get no sound through it (winamp). Am I missing some drivers or something? I would very much appreciate any assistance you could offer me.


 
   
  Plug and Play does not mean to set it as an audio output device. Plug and play means that even if your computer is not connected to the internet. The device will still be able to load a working driver without the need for windows updates or for the Mac to need to download it's own running drivers.
   
  Follow these steps to diagnose:

 Unplug device from computer if not already done so. We will start from beginning.
 Plug E17 in with USB. Check to see that the computer detects it. Either by a pop sound or whatever
 Go to the volume icon on the PC and right click and click "playback devices"
 find the E07K Andes. Righ click and set as default device. Click ok or apply.
 Try to play audio with iTunes or youtube. If it works and E07K sends audio out to your headphones. It means you did something wrong in win amp.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Unplug device from computer if not already done so. We will start from beginning.
> Plug E17 in with USB. Check to see that the computer detects it. Either by a pop sound or whatever
> Go to the volume icon on the PC and right click and click "playback devices"
> find the E07K Andes. Righ click and set as default device. Click ok or apply.
> Try to play audio with iTunes or youtube. If it works and E07K sends audio out to your headphones. It means you did something wrong in win amp.


 

 For #2, I think you meant E07K.
   
  ..


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> For #2, I think you meant E07K.
> 
> ..


 






 You are right. Instruction is the same though. 
   
  Thanks. Apple's to Apple's.


----------



## zephyrre

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Unplug device from computer if not already done so. We will start from beginning.
> Plug E17 in with USB. Check to see that the computer detects it. Either by a pop sound or whatever
> Go to the volume icon on the PC and right click and click "playback devices"
> find the E07K Andes. Righ click and set as default device. Click ok or apply.
> Try to play audio with iTunes or youtube. If it works and E07K sends audio out to your headphones. It means you did something wrong in win amp.


 
  Ha ha, it worked! Thank you very much!
   
  Happy new years, too!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





zephyrre said:


> Ha ha, it worked! Thank you very much!
> 
> Happy new years, too!


 
  You're welcome. Hope you have a great new year as well.
   
  And remember. Panda is always here. ALWAYS.


----------



## denverguy

Would the previous version of the Fiio e7 work well with a Windows 8 laptop? Or would it be best to opt for this version.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





denverguy said:


> Would the previous version of the Fiio e7 work well with a Windows 8 laptop? Or would it be best to opt for this version.


 
  That is a good question. It would be trial and error. The chance of a plug and play device not work with Win 8 is quite small though. There is some backwards compatability but not all. The only way to tell is if a user tried.


----------



## turbomustang84

just ordered one can not wait till it arrives


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> That is a good question. It would be trial and error. The chance of a plug and play device not work with Win 8 is quite small though. There is some backwards compatability but not all. The only way to tell is if a user tried.


 
   
  I answered denverguy in another thread that the E07k works great with W8, however he was looking at the E7 which I have never tried.  The E07k has the TE7022 usb receiver chip (24/96) and a couple other devices I own with this chip do not have any problems with the latest OSs.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





turbomustang84 said:


> just ordered one can not wait till it arrives


 
   
  Congratz...


----------



## Lurk650

I bought a Apple Certified Refurb 4th Gen 32GB Touch off Ebay for about $180 and am still waiting on it. Already got my L9 from Amazon on Saturday. The E07K is useless with the Clip since its only HP out so I splurged on the iPOD since being constrained to using it only with my laptop I didn't feel like I was getting my moneys worth.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





lurk650 said:


> I bought a Apple Certified Refurb 4th Gen 32GB Touch off Ebay for about $180 and am still waiting on it. Already got my L9 from Amazon on Saturday. The E07K is useless with the Clip since its only HP out so I splurged on the iPOD since being constrained to using it only with my laptop I didn't feel like I was getting my moneys worth.


 
   
   
  Nice...Using the E07k with as many sources as you can is great...Lovin' the sound...Is your Clip+ rockboxed?  If it is, I read on the internet (must be true...lol) that if you put the volume on 0db the headphone out becomes a line-out...Don't know if it's true but I have been using the Clip+ like that for a long while with headamps and powered speakers...Sounds good....You received a mini to mini cable with the E07k, have you tried it?
   
  Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Burny Man

Yesterday I e-mailed the developer of the USB audio recorder app to see if they were interested in making a simple music player app with play lists and such. Have not heard a reply yet so for the time being android users are going to make due with what we have for now. I'm positive if the Dev got enough e-mails asking him to do so would certainly persuade them to make one.
   
  Other than That I absolutely love the Andes.. when used with my Macbook and my Audio Technica AD700's listening to live recorded music is astounding. It really brings out the detail of the music.


----------



## ColbyRatz

Quote: 





> Would the previous version of the Fiio e7 work well with a Windows 8 laptop? Or would it be best to opt for this version.


 
   
   
  I can confirm that both the E7 and Andes work with Windows 8 perfectly.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





colbyratz said:


> I can confirm that both the E7 and Andes work with Windows 8 perfectly.


 
  "Welcome To Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet!"
   
  I will generally post to welcome new commers to Head-Fi. Otherwise, unless it's a question, I just lurk.
   
  Thank you for the feedback! I had Win 8 testing for a few hours a few months ago.


----------



## denverguy

Quote: 





colbyratz said:


> I can confirm that both the E7 and Andes work with Windows 8 perfectly.


 
  Thank you, I believe I shall make my purchase of the Fiio e7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Oh by the way, does anybody know if Amazon merchants World Class Inc. or Emusic Enterprise are legit?


----------



## HeatFan12

Panda Man where ya at?
   
  I'm guessing this wall tap will work in charging the E07k?  I use it with my a couple of my DAPs (Sansa, iDevices).


----------



## Zi00

SO I am interested in the E07K.. BUT, it does not work as an external DAC with ipods, iphones, Galaxy Note 1, and many other devices. I really want to know, what does it work with other than laptops and Note 2 / S3 then?
   
  On a second front, what would be a portable DAC which would work on most smart phones/ipods/iphones/etc ?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





denverguy said:


> Thank you, I believe I shall make my purchase of the Fiio e7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They are not authorized dealers. There does not seem to be any fake E07K's on the market(or even e17's yet) but a authorized seller will be able to provide support if your unit has problems now or in the future.
   
  Authorized dealers in the U.S offer free shipping. 
  Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Panda Man where ya at?
> 
> I'm guessing this wall tap will work in charging the E07k?  I use it with my a couple of my DAPs (Sansa, iDevices).


 
  Not sure what that thing in the back is but it should work. The E07K does not use a lot of power to charge.
   
  Keep in mind that the quality of that charger can be important. FiiO usually says to use your legit(not fake) Apple chargers if you have them or a computer but most of those wall chargers shouldn't have any problem.
   
  Some of those wall chargers charge fast. Not a problem but theoretically, a faster charge will lead to a shorter battery life in the long run. But hey, if you baby your device, you will never use it.
  Quote: 





zi00 said:


> SO I am interested in the E07K.. BUT, it does not work as an external DAC with ipods, iphones, Galaxy Note 1, and many other devices. I really want to know, what does it work with other than laptops and Note 2 / S3 then?
> 
> On a second front, what would be a portable DAC which would work on most smart phones/ipods/iphones/etc ?


 
  Answered in PM.
   
  It has been confirmed by a few to work with iPad (non lightning version) with CCK. But for iPods and iPhones. No, it will not work as DAC. It will work with some Android phones as DAC though as some have confirmed. How it will use as DAC will depend on crowd testing. IT is not a FiiO supported feature, but an extra that isn't supported but you can do.
   
  Fostex HP-P1
  Vmoda VAMP(iphone 4/4s only)
  CLAS
  That new Sony one.


----------



## Zi00

Weird, because at this point, why would someone get a portable AMP/DAC, and not just an AMP is the hardware support like for the DAC is very limited and random. It kills the purpose IMO. I realize that its the device (ipod/Note/etc) not supporting the E07K and not vice versa, but there must be a way to support external and portable DACs more widely...? Or maybe not. 
   
  The HP-P1 is mentally crazy expensive just as an external DAC, I dont care how good it is  A good pair of headphones will make a much better difference..


----------



## HeatFan12

Thanks Panda Man,

It's just a wall tap (surge protector) with three outlets and usb charger. The black thing is just something plugged into it for the pic.
Yes, it charges my Sansa devices quick indeed.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





zi00 said:


> Weird, because at this point, why would someone get a portable AMP/DAC, and not just an AMP is the hardware support like for the DAC is very limited and random. It kills the purpose IMO. I realize that its the device (ipod/Note/etc) not supporting the E07K and not vice versa, but there must be a way to support external and portable DACs more widely...? Or maybe not.
> 
> The HP-P1 is mentally crazy expensive just as an external DAC, I dont care how good it is  A good pair of headphones will make a much better difference..


 
   
  Think of it this way, you are out with your E07K, and then you get a call that you need to go to France. Guess what, while the e07K is mostly used as amp while on the go, it can be used as a portable desktop audio station.
   
  You bring your ipod and E07K with you on the train and airplane and when you arrive at your grandma's or hotel. You just pop the E07K off or flip your device around, plug a USB in and BOOM. Portable desktop setup.
   
  Remember, target audience is everything/.
  Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Thanks Panda Man,
> It's just a wall tap (surge protector) with three outlets and usb charger. The black thing is just something plugged into it for the pic.
> Yes, it charges my Sansa devices quick indeed.


 
  I pretty much use anything. I always make not of theoretical battery stuff in case some are interested in knowing. Personally, I want to use my device. Not care that its life will be lessened by that much more.


----------



## Zi00

Makes sense Panda, it is even more helpful for people without an external sound card. I actually have an external sound card on my PC (desktop), but none for my laptop, so the E07K could be used for the laptop as well. 
   
  Thanks for your answers!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





zi00 said:


> Makes sense Panda, it is even more helpful for people without an external sound card. I actually have an external sound card on my PC (desktop), but none for my laptop, so the E07K could be used for the laptop as well.
> 
> Thanks for your answers!


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
   
  You're Welcome.
   
  And hey, who knows, it may even be better than your desktop sound card.


----------



## Zi00

Hey if you feel sorry about my wallet you can always feel free to fill it up


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





zi00 said:


> Makes sense Panda, it is even more helpful for people without an external sound card. I actually have an external sound card on my PC (desktop), but none for my laptop, so the E07K could be used for the laptop as well.
> 
> Thanks for your answers!


 
   
  THIS.
   
  I wanted the E07K for use with both my home PC and my Netbook.  Both have not so great internal DACs.  So far I have been VERY happy with the Andes.  It works great for me. 
   
  Though, would be great if it worked with my S3 without running any other 3rd party apps.
   
  ..


----------



## Lurk650

Yes my Clip is RB'd. I've read that too about it being at 0db it becomes a line out, doesn't need to be RB'd, but I don't believe it is a true line out.
   
  Just got my iPOD today and through some music on it. While using the E07k through my laptop via USB the volume max is 40 and it sounds great, but via the L9 LOD I have to turn it up to 45 and it doesn't seem to have the same sound as it does via my laptop USB. Is this b/c its going through the AUX input from the L9?
   
  Not to say the sound is horrible but I can easily hear the difference. Also since I'm new to iPOD Touch I didn't check the EQ setting, not sure what its set at by default and I'm at work now.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





lurk650 said:


> Yes my Clip is RB'd. I've read that too about it being at 0db it becomes a line out, doesn't need to be RB'd, but I don't believe it is a true line out.
> 
> Just got my iPOD today and through some music on it. While using the E07k through my laptop via USB the volume max is 40 and it sounds great, but via the L9 LOD I have to turn it up to 45 and it doesn't seem to have the same sound as it does via my laptop USB. Is this b/c its going through the AUX input from the L9?
> 
> Not to say the sound is horrible but I can easily hear the difference. Also since I'm new to iPOD Touch I didn't check the EQ setting, not sure what its set at by default and I'm at work now.


 
  Laptop with USB into E07K uses E07K as DAC and amp. Ipod with LOD and E07K uses iPod DAC and E07K amp.
   
  So yes it sounds different.
   
  At default it is at flat. No EQ setting, synthetic pre amp boost etc.


----------



## Lurk650

^OK that's what I was thinking on both things.
   
  I'll have to give it more of a listen, I can easily hear the difference though between the iPOD DAC and E07K DAC


----------



## hypertek

I was looking at getting the e11 to upgrade over my old e5. I mainly use it on my zune 30gb. I like the sound better out of that over my galaxy s3, but I'm seeing I could use the e07k dac on the s3, as well as my laptop. That is tempting, Being jobless, I would be charging this to my cc.....


----------



## amraam

Can confirm it works with my Note2.  However I'm a little confused? The audio app EQ changes the sound when going over USB to the E07K. Why is this? I thought the DAC was just reading a digital signal of the files?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





amraam said:


> Can confirm it works with my Note2.  However I'm a little confused? The audio app EQ changes the sound when going over USB to the E07K. Why is this? I thought the DAC was just reading a digital signal of the files?


 
   
  Most EQ these days are applied in the digital domain, meaning the effect is added to the digital stream before it is sent to the DAC.


----------



## amraam

Clever! Just shows my naivety to all of this.  I thought EQs were done after the conversion to analogue!
   
  So what's the correct way to do all of this? Leave the phone app on flat with no boosts, at 100% and adjust the treble/bass/gain on the Fiio? Or EQ it on the phone app until it sounds right, then boost if need be via the Fiio?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





amraam said:


> Clever! Just shows my naivety to all of this.  I thought EQs were done after the conversion to analogue!
> 
> So what's the correct way to do all of this? Leave the phone app on flat with no boosts, at 100% and adjust the treble/bass/gain on the Fiio? Or EQ it on the phone app until it sounds right, then boost if need be via the Fiio?


 
   
  It were done in the analog domain in the old time but it is cheaper to do it in the digital domain and so that's what becomes popular.
   
  Keep it flat in the app and adjust EQ via FiiO should give you the best dynamic and least chance on clipping. However, if EQ app doesn't degrade the SQ noticeably, then I don't see why not.


----------



## amraam

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It were done in the analog domain in the old time but it is cheaper to do it in the digital domain and so that's what becomes popular.
> 
> Keep it flat in the app and adjust EQ via FiiO should give you the best dynamic and least chance on clipping. However, if EQ app doesn't degrade the SQ noticeably, then I don't see why not.


 

 It makes it sound better to me, but I tend to lower the preamp a little if I detect any clipping.  I'm not boosting or attenuating by much however; only a couple of dB tops.  With the X10s, I've boosted the very high freqs a little, and attenuated the 500-2000hz range a little


----------



## pepku

Quick question guys. e07k vs e10, with one will be better? I'm going to use one of those with grados sr60i. I know that e10 will probably sound better but e07k is also portable. Thanks for answers!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





pepku said:


> Quick question guys. e07k vs e10, with one will be better? I'm going to use one of those with grados sr60i. I know that e10 will probably sound better but e07k is also portable. Thanks for answers!


 
   
  I think not only should be the sound difference be of concern, but the noise when using the USB connectivity to the computer.  The E10, from what I've read, does have some that can be detected.  A small amount of background noise, I can deal with.  However, noise that is created as a result of the computer can be another issue.  Not all computers allow us to control the USB latency, which can often resolve issues.  But, I'd like to see how the device itself can handle these issues at the device level.  I've had an HRT Streamer II in the past that was about the best USB device that I've ever used when it came to computer connectivity.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It were done in the analog domain in the old time but it is cheaper to do it in the digital domain and so that's what becomes popular.
> 
> Keep it flat in the app and adjust EQ via FiiO should give you the best dynamic and least chance on clipping. However, if EQ app doesn't degrade the SQ noticeably, then I don't see why not.


 
   
  Lots of DAP and App in PC use digital EQ which means the Soc or the processor will process the digital audio signal to get the EQ effect, but this digital soft EQ will cause phase distortion which make the SQ does not sound nature. 
   
  Of course, there are some very high end audio device use digital EQ like the Accuphase. but it is very expensive. and depend on our experience, a hardware EQ usually have not such problem and sounds more nature.


----------



## turbomustang84

after playing with the E07K I have only been able to use it with my note 2 by using the headphone connection using it as an amp because I do not get any sound when used via my OTG connection .
  I am not sure why it is not working and knew when I got it that it may not work but just as an amp the sound is quite good .
   
  I bought this OTG cable from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FUNYSA/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00
  not sure if this is the culprit or not as it works well accessing data on my usb flash drives .
   
  I am however very pleased with how this little device sounds on my computer ,I have very decent sound cards at my disposal but nothing drives my Headphones to a decent level unless I am using my SAE preamp or Yamaha RX-Z9 to power them but now having this DAC/Amp I am very pleased with having another option.
   
  also the build quality is very decent for such an affordable device.
   
  any help diagnosing why it does not work on my note via usb would be appreciated , it does show the device and connects like it should but no sound....


----------



## onehungano1

Hey guys, I need some advice here. I current got e11 with me. but I want a dac for my mac. and then i see the new e07k. I have ipc and galaxy note 2, so connecting e07k to my note 2 is good, but not necessary. ipc+e11 is good enough for me as a portable. so as a pure dac for my mac, is e07k significantly better than e10? I mean even regardless the amp section, as i could always line out both of them to e11 if the amp isn't satisfy. The most attractive feature of e07k is that it has the eq setting, compare to e10 which only has a bass on/off. But the main consideration always comes down to the price. is e07k really worth me paying the extra in terms of being a dac for my mac?
   
  p.s. I know that e17 would be a superior option over both e10 and e07k, but then, getting the e17 meaning that i dont need my e11 as a portable amp. Then i think it is a waste for paying extra money for the portable use.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





onehungano1 said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice here. I current got e11 with me. but I want a dac for my mac. and then i see the new e07k. I have ipc and galaxy note 2, so connecting e07k to my note 2 is good, but not necessary. ipc+e11 is good enough for me as a portable. so as a pure dac for my mac, is e07k significantly better than e10? I mean even regardless the amp section, as i could always line out both of them to e11 if the amp isn't satisfy. The most attractive feature of e07k is that it has the eq setting, compare to e10 which only has a bass on/off. But the main consideration always comes down to the price. is e07k really worth me paying the extra in terms of being a dac for my mac?
> 
> p.s. I know that e17 would be a superior option over both e10 and e07k, but then, getting the e17 meaning that i dont need my e11 as a portable amp. Then i think it is a waste for paying extra money for the portable use.


 
  What is ipc?
   
  iPC? The Macintosh computers certainly are Personal Computers but never heard anyone call it an ipc.
   
  They both use the same DAC. The DAC's implementation and USB decoder will have an effect. The word signifigant is very subjective. It depends on each person if they personally think it is signifigant.
   
  You could try selling E11 if you are in such a dillema


----------



## onehungano1

sorry about that man.. i mean ipod classic....


----------



## TrollDragon

ipc is prolly an iPod Classic...





  Nevermind...


----------



## onehungano1

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> What is ipc?
> 
> iPC? The Macintosh computers certainly are Personal Computers but never heard anyone call it an ipc.
> 
> ...


 
  so u would prefer e07k over e10?? and then sell my e11?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





onehungano1 said:


> so u would prefer e07k over e10?? and then sell my e11?


 
  I never mentioned the E07K nor the E10 in my post.
   
  I said that if you were so distraught and wanted the best of all worlds. You could have the option of selling the E11 to get the E17.


----------



## onehungano1

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I never mentioned the E07K nor the E10 in my post.
> 
> I said that if you were so distraught and wanted the best of all worlds. You could have the option of selling the E11 to get the E17.


 
   
  yeah. but that makes too much trouble for me. that is why i don't consider e17. 
  anyway, do you have any thought on e07k and e10? i saw ur video, u seem to be very happy with e07k, that is why i thought u might prefer e07k.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





onehungano1 said:


> yeah. but that makes too much trouble for me. that is why i don't consider e17.
> anyway, do you have any thought on e07k and e10? i saw ur video, u seem to be very happy with e07k, that is why i thought u might prefer e07k.


 
  I can't prefer a device over another I don't have sadly.
   
  I am quite happy with the E07K for portable and desktop usage as a package. The problems I do have some problems with are listed in my review. 
   
  Well let me say this. You also can't prefer a device over another you never had. Be it an E10 or an E07K. If you like the sound of FiiO's E11. you willbe fine with either one of those probably. But as your final choice will be one or the other, you would have never heard the other. And thus would never be a thing to deal with anyway.
   
  Simply put, the E10 is a desktop DAC and amp without EQ that uses the same DAC as E07K which is a portable DAC and amp. Seeing as how they both use the same DAC and the implementation of it for a device of this category wouldn't make a night and day difference, it may just be safe to say E07K. 
   
  OR.
   
  You could just go on ebay, and buy a desktop DAC and amp that also uses the WM8740 or another chip. That is a popular option, buying Chinese audio products on ebay.


----------



## onehungano1

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I can't prefer a device over another I don't have sadly.
> 
> I am quite happy with the E07K for portable and desktop usage as a package. The problems I do have some problems with are listed in my review.
> 
> ...


 
  OK, thanks for that. one last question. is e07k's eq adjusting a hardware eq, like the bass boost on e11,? or a software eq?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





onehungano1 said:


> OK, thanks for that. one last question. is e07k's eq adjusting a hardware eq, like the bass boost on e11,? or a software eq?


 
  Hardware. It has been answered right above that the E07K and E17 apply the EQ before it hits the DAC
   
  PMP--Digital Stream-->FiiO Device-->EQ -->DAC-->Amps.
   
  I'm not sure where FiiO places their pre amp. Before the DAC or after the DAC in a two step pre amp then amp design or pre before DAC and then main output buffer amp after DAC.


----------



## onehungano1

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Hardware. It has been answered right above that the E07K and E17 apply the EQ before it hits the DAC
> 
> PMP--Digital Stream-->FiiO Device-->EQ -->DAC-->Amps.
> 
> I'm not sure where FiiO places their pre amp. Before the DAC or after the DAC in a two step pre amp then amp design or pre before DAC and then main output buffer amp after DAC.


 
   
  got it, thanks


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Hardware. It has been answered right above that the E07K and E17 apply the EQ before it hits the DAC
> 
> PMP--Digital Stream-->FiiO Device-->EQ -->DAC-->Amps.
> 
> I'm not sure where FiiO places their pre amp. Before the DAC or after the DAC in a two step pre amp then amp design or pre before DAC and then main output buffer amp after DAC.


 
   
  USB receiver----- SPDIF Audio Stream------ SPDIF reciver-------IIS Strem---------DAC------Analog Audio Signal---OP amps------Hardware EQ---Volume---Headphone amp----Headphone out
   
   
  --------------------------------------Full Digital Signal----------------------------|---------------------------Full Analog Signal-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lurk650

FWIW, disregard my post about the E07K needing to be louder with the iPOD touch via LOD. I forgot to turn the volume up to max on the ipod and you can't turn it up once LOD is plugged in.


----------



## amraam

What setting do folks have their gain set to? Got mine at 0dB as anything else was just generating noise in the background


----------



## Jmin

I have a Sansa Fuze 8gb with a 32gb micro sd. Do i need a LOD for it/will there be a noticeable difference?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> USB receiver----- SPDIF Audio Stream------ SPDIF reciver-------IIS Strem---------DAC------Analog Audio Signal---OP amps------Hardware EQ---Volume---Headphone amp----Headphone out
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------Full Digital Signal----------------------------|---------------------------Full Analog Signal-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 
  Oh is that so? Thanks for the clarification. I was going off CLIEOS.
   
  Quote: 





amraam said:


> What setting do folks have their gain set to? Got mine at 0dB as anything else was just generating noise in the background


 
  Whatever you like for your IEM/Headphone.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





jmin said:


> I have a Sansa Fuze 8gb with a 32gb micro sd. Do i need a LOD for it/will there be a noticeable difference?


 
   
  I had a LOD for my Sansa Fuze, which was of the FiiO flavor.  They actually stopped selling them due to low demand for the product.  Mine stopped working on me relatively early.  I still have it, but should troubleshoot the issue.  When my LOD stopped working, I went with the direct connection method.  There wasn't a big change in sound to speak of.  Granted, I wasn't able to do some real A/B testing since my LOD was no longer working, yet from what I understood, the LOD was really needed.  However, the LOD for the Sansa will have to essentially be purchased as a custom or semi-custom product.  There is a small benefit in using the Fuze because it will then apply the DAC processing on the FiiO E07K itself.  If you had an iPod, this would be nearly impossible unless you had an amp that permitted (and approved via licensing by Apple) to bypass their internal DAC on the device.  Fostex makes such a product, but it is about $500.00 to purchase their portable amp / DAC.


----------



## Lurk650

You can make a LOD for the Sansa? 
   
  http://forums.sandisk.com/t5/Sansa-Fuze/DIY-Line-Out-Cable-Works/td-p/72477


----------



## bowei006

The Fiio L6 should work with Sansa Fuze


----------



## Lurk650

The L6 is discontinued. You have to buy from a non-American site, not sure where he lives at


----------



## wje

You can also find LOD adapters for the Sansa Fuze like the one pictured below.  I've had one like this is the past, and it allows you to use your own 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, of any length.  You can find these on eBay for about $16.00 and may even find other vendors that sell them.


----------



## turbomustang84

my E07K works fine with my sons S3 but not with my note 2 ,would it be because His firmware version is 4.1.2 and mine is 4.1.1 ?


----------



## turbomustang84

same firmware and kernel as my sons s3 but does not work on my note 2.....next stop root the phone I guess


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





turbomustang84 said:


> same firmware and kernel as my sons s3 but does not work on my note 2.....next stop root the phone I guess


 

 root wont do anything, if its not compatible with stock, root wont make it compatible, u can use usb audio recorder as a temp solution,btw wts ur son s3 model?international s3?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





turbomustang84 said:


> same firmware and kernel as my sons s3 but does not work on my note 2.....next stop root the phone I guess


 
   
  Weird, does not work with my S3 and I am rooted running 4.1.2.
   
  ..


----------



## turbomustang84

Quote:root wont do anything, if its not compatible with stock, root wont make it compatible, u can use usb audio recorder as a temp solution,btw wts ur son s3 model?international s3?
   
  I rooted my phone and will flash in Perseus kernel!  and that should fix it I hope...my sons is a T-mobile S3 and it has the same Kernel as I am running on my note 2 and same firmware .
  love the jellybomb rom I am running


----------



## turbomustang84

Quote: 





> u can use usb audio recorder as a temp solution,


 
   
  can not get this to work either ,I am hoping the new kernel makes it work but if not I will give up..


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





turbomustang84 said:


> can not get this to work either ,I am hoping the new kernel makes it work but if not I will give up..


 
  If u r using US variant note 2, u may try to flash cleannrom +  persues kernel, some1 from the other thread confirm it works with this setup


----------



## Drum747

That was me in the other thread. I can confirm that it is working on my Note 2 running Cleanrom V1 (verizon base) with the Perseus Kernel (v 30.1) My wifes N2 is running Beans v5 rom with the Perseus Kernel (earlier version 28.1 i believe) and it works on her phone as well.


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by Drum*747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was me in the other thread can confirm that it is working on my Note 2 running Cleanrom V1 (verizon base) with the Perseus Kernel (v 30.1) My wifes N2 is running Beans v5 rom with the Perseus Kernel (earlier version 28.1 i believe) and it works on her phone as well.


 
  Yes it was u @-@, us variant rom has files that makes andes work, but with international it doesnt not work i tried alot of things. Only usb audio recorder works and the sound is sucks unlike when u use it with the pc.


----------



## Drum747

That's too bad, I wonder what is so different? Maybe its a kernel issue? I think Perseus Kernel might be available for the international version but Im not positive. Maybe check that out and see if it resolves the issue. Good luck!

Edit: Maybe you have tried this already but if not, this looks like the International version of the Perseus Kernel in this thread:
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1927852


I dont know if I can post that link so mods please remove if necessary.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





drum747 said:


> That's too bad, I wonder what is so different? Maybe its a kernel issue? I think Perseus Kernel might be available for the international version but Im not positive. Maybe check that out and see if it resolves the issue. Good luck!
> 
> Edit: Maybe you have tried this already but if not, this looks like the International version of the Perseus Kernel in this thread:
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1927852
> ...


 
  Unless the link links to a project that is illegal in the United States, is profane, or from someone that is banned on Head-Fi. You should be fine. I'm no mod but I did read the rules and TOS of head fi many times.


----------



## turbomustang84

after doing the perseus kernel there is no change,would love to try the cleanrom but am unsure being this is a sprint phone,on the bright side my phone is running fantastic and is a much better device now


----------



## Drum747

Thanks for the clarification Panda! I'm new here so I didn't know for sure. 



turbomustang84 said:


> after doing the perseus kernel there is no change,would love to try the cleanrom but am unsure being this is a sprint phone,on the bright side my phone is running fantastic and is a much better device now




Here is the link to the Sprint version of Cleanrom:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957559

Its a little different than my version but worth a shot! Please read to make sure its the correct version for your phone. As they say, I am not responsible if your house burns down or your phone explodes!


----------



## darkii89

maybe the thing that we are looking for is inside services.jar cuz it has setting for wired accessory inside it, ill try to learn how to modify it >_> or maybe ill replace it with cleanrom wired accessory files


----------



## Drum747

Thats worth a shot. It is also working on Beans rom for the verizon N2, maybe you can look at that file as well and compare? You may be on to something.

Here is the link to Beans rom if you want to look at it:
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2032447

I tested it last night on my wifes phone and it worked.

Just a heads up, I just flashed the stock kernel and it still works so it does not appear to be a kernel issue from what I can tell. The stock kernel was pulled from an international version but works across platforms.


----------



## darkii89

tried to replace files in services.jar but no luck >_>, why cant some developers help us in this issue =.=


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> tried to replace files in services.jar but no luck >_>, why cant some developers help us in this issue =.=


 
  It is open source. Android that is and what most of these packs are. They are under no obligation to "help" as it wasn't a paid ROM that you got (unless you paid for it and it was in its conditions that they do that). They did all these things out of the good of their hearts. Cyanogen and what not. They however while not obligated are doing their best as humanely as possible to get stuff working. there are thousands of Android devices. It is hard.


----------



## turbomustang84

Quote: 





> It is open source. Android that is and what most of these packs are. They are under no obligation to "help" as it wasn't a paid ROM that you got (unless you paid for it and it was in its conditions that they do that). They did all these things out of the good of their hearts. Cyanogen and what not. They however while not obligated are doing their best as humanely as possible to get stuff working. there are thousands of Android devices. It is hard.


 
   
  I appreciate all that they do to make Android a great experience but if some one fixes this for me I would gladly pay....


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





turbomustang84 said:


> I appreciate all that they do to make Android a great experience but if some one fixes this for me I would gladly pay....


 
  They generally do not accept the 
   
  "gives money for feature or fix" type of thinking. donations are generally it.
   
  Digital audio output or even getting ROM's onto the device are very hard. Only a few Android devices work well with this right now. Less than 10(popular mass marketed ones) can do digital output with USB OTG AND can also successfully get a ROM/OS onto it easilly right now I believe. The Samsung flagships are the most popular ones. I just guessed that number by the way. I am not updated into the Android digital audio market but I do know that not to many can.


----------



## Thonas

Question. Ive searched everywhere but to no avail so I guess I shall finally ask. Has anyone gotten the E07K to work with the Galaxy S II using USB OTG? I believe the E7 worked with it using the Siyah kernel but I havent found anything on the E07K. Thanks


----------



## turbomustang84

I just wanted to say even though I have yet to be able to use the DAC part of the E07K with my phone yet,I still would have purchased this knowing all I know now ,
  for the money this was a huge bargain and the quality is superior to much more expensive gear I have purchased .
as soon as I know for sure that the FiiO E09K woks with it I will be ordering one as well


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> It is open source. Android that is and what most of these packs are. They are under no obligation to "help" as it wasn't a paid ROM that you got (unless you paid for it and it was in its conditions that they do that). They did all these things out of the good of their hearts. Cyanogen and what not. They however while not obligated are doing their best as humanely as possible to get stuff working. there are thousands of Android devices. It is hard.


 
  i m not blaming, i m grateful for their work :3,i really love to see audio usb feature on our android devices ><


----------



## lg777

turbomustang84 said:


> I just wanted to say even though I have yet to be able to use the DAC part of the E07K with my phone yet,I still would have purchased this knowing all I know now ,
> for the money this was a huge bargain and the quality is superior to much more expensive gear I have purchased .
> [COLOR=000000]as soon as I know for sure that the FiiO E09K woks with it I will be ordering one as well[/COLOR]




I got the e7, e07k, e17, e11, e5 and e11. Also the e09k with the e17. E07k works with the lo bypass setting on the e09k but e17 is what I primarily use in this setup.


----------



## Thonas

Ive had a better idea. But I want to ask if its possible. On a Nexus 7, using a USB OTG cable splitter, could I have one end go to an E07K. The second end go to a 500GB external HDD. Then power the HDD using an external battery of some type. Possibly something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834983195
   
  Anyone know if this would be possible, having both the HDD and the E07K working at the same time on the Nexus 7? Is the E07K compatible with the Nexus 7?
   
  I would also use this kernel: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2029728
   
  Or possibly this one: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30129-kernel-nexus-7-cifsnfsusb-otg-gpu-oc-cpu-oc-072912/
   
  Thoughts?


----------



## omegatek

Quote: 





bloodypenguin said:


> Yeah, I think I should go the USB OTG Cable route so that I can turn off the internal DAC of the phone.  A cable like this???  http://www.amazon.com/Electronics-Micro-USB-OTG-Cable/dp/B005GGBYJ4


 
   
  Instead of using that USB OTG Cable like the one linked above http://www.amazon.com/Electronics-Micro-USB-OTG-Cable/dp/B005GGBYJ4
   
  Would something like this work for the Galaxy S2/S3 and the E07K for USB Audio Out?
   
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812400119


----------



## DemonFox

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> The Fiio L6 should work with Sansa Fuze


 
   
  I'm sure this has been asked but what about for the iPhone 5?? Stupid Apple had to go and change to the stupid Lighting connector and stupid me had to buy it  Are you guys working on a LOD for the 5 or is there one already floating around? Stupid question, I just bought the e07k (your welcome) and was curious will it work with my new phone?? I still have two different LOD's that work great with my IPad 3 and Old school iPod Video 30gb
   

   
  The e11 was pretty good but I don't think I'm getting the most out of my Denon's so I'm hoping that the e07k can fill that gap until I can get a better desktop setup.


----------



## bowei006

Some users have found that using the lightning to old adoter with an lod gets you sound. Howeer i believe you are using the not as good dac in the adapter instead.

The E12 is comming in a few months. Limited availbility next month and full availbility by march or april. It is $100-$120


----------



## hypertek

On my original Zune 30

   
  I like it alot over my old E5. I just got to get used to the bulk. Now I wanted it for my phone Galaxy S3, waiting for my OTG cable to come in (gonna be a while since its coming from China). Will also be using it on my laptop for music and games =)


----------



## darkii89

demonfox said:


> I'm sure this has been asked but what about for the iPhone 5?? Stupid Apple had to go and change to the stupid Lighting connector and stupid me had to buy it  Are you guys working on a LOD for the 5 or is there one already floating around? Stupid question, I just bought the e07k (your welcome) and was curious will it work with my new phone?? I still have two different LOD's that work great with my IPad 3 and Old school iPod Video 30gb
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lighting to old adapter, u can find it in ebay sold by sunricky

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261153579996


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> Lighting to old adapter, u can find it in ebay sold by sunricky
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261153579996


 
   
  That's for charge and sync only, like all the other generic Lightning adapter out there it won't output any audio. You NEED the Apple official Lightning adapter for line-out.


----------



## bowei006

I wonder if it will be possible to put another DAC in there. From what I know. The mifi lisencse to deal with Apple output docks or units is only granted to more popular American/European/Japanese companies. But if tht is only a software based hardware protector. There should be an unofficial adapter released that may have a DAC? Hmm just a thought.


----------



## marcookie

Can it be used as AMP only?
  Thanks
   
  (I know this question may have already an answer, but I didn't find it)
   
___________________________________
Listening to Dead can Dance, a little drunk


----------



## darkii89

marcookie said:


> Can it be used as AMP only?
> Thanks
> 
> (I know this question may have already an answer, but I didn't find it)
> ...




Yea u can use it as amp only


----------



## bowei006

Yes, AUX in is amp only


----------



## marcookie

Thanks for your fast answers. 
  Anyway, since this is a E07K thread, why would you suggest this over the E17? I'm using AKG K601, from a laptop or from a galaxy s3. And I think to complete the E09K in the near future...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





marcookie said:


> Thanks for your fast answers.
> Anyway, since this is a E07K thread, why would you suggest this over the E17? I'm using AKG K601, from a laptop or from a galaxy s3. And I think to complete the E09K in the near future...


 
  They both output about the same power and have the DAC. Their implementations and some internal parts are a bit different though, but with an E09K, it shouldn't be too big of a difference.
   
  As for E17 or E07K. Again, they both output about the same. I only have Q701 so I do not know how much power the K601's need. How loud one listens to and the quality they want is different for everyone though.


----------



## onehungano1

Hey I bought the e07k. but there is something turned out to be a little strange. when i charge my e07k, it seems to be fully charged, but it still indicates changing is on. I have to then unplug the usb and turn off the 07k, then plug it back in and turn on again, then the charging light will go off. do you have same thing happen to you 07k?


----------



## bowei006

Sometimes. 

Full bars dont mean full charge. Sometimes you let it go over


----------



## onehungano1

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> Full bars dont mean full charge. Sometimes you let it go over


 
  I mean i have wait for long enough.. but the purple light seems never turn into blue..... unless i reboot and replug it.


----------



## CRUZMISL

Has anyone compared the E07K to a good PC soundcard like the ASUS Xonar Essence STX?
   
  I'm wondering what to expect.
   
  I have an Andes on order so I will compare it to my Auzentech Forte driving my HE-400's.


----------



## marcookie

Quote: 





cruzmisl said:


> Has anyone compared the E07K to a good PC soundcard like the ASUS Xonar Essence STX?
> 
> I'm wondering what to expect.
> 
> I have an Andes on order so I will compare it to my Auzentech Forte driving my HE-400's.


 
  I have a similar question, I'm wondering if Fiio E07K DAC part will be a major upgrade from Samsung Galaxy S3 Wolfson DAC. Any opinion? Thank you!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





marcookie said:


> I have a similar question, I'm wondering if Fiio E07K DAC part will be a major upgrade from Samsung Galaxy S3 Wolfson DAC. Any opinion? Thank you!


 
   
   


> This is a very common question. My analogy for you would be. Say you are going to go ski-ing. You know nearly nothing about it. I then ask you if you think narrower ski's or shorter ski's or wider one's fit you. Or would a snowboard do better. And if so, what style of them would you choose. What brand and features?
> 
> You would probably think one thing. You don't know and that you would need to test it out.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Some buy Yachts. Some buy Bugatti's. Some say it is worth it, others do not. The word signifigant and upgrade depends on each and every person. I could not tell you what you would expect.
   
  The difference is there, but if you think it is worth it is another whole thing that you must decide for yourself.


----------



## marcookie

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Some buy Yachts. Some buy Bugatti's. Some say it is worth it, others do not. The word signifigant and upgrade depends on each and every person. I could not tell you what you would expect.
> 
> The difference is there, but if you think it is worth it is another whole thing that you must decide for yourself.


 
  Thanks I needed this. Anyway, I prefer snowboarding.


----------



## Chrystolis

Hi there.  I picked up an E07K a little over a month ago, and was intending to use it primarily at the office, but I've been running into some issues with using the device on my work computer (I work on a Mac).  I've searched around, and through this thread, but haven't stumbled upon any similar situations, so I'm not sure what the deal could be, but I'm hoping someone here may have some insight, or thoughts at least!
   
  When I first got the device, it worked fantastically for roughly a week.  Around the 1-week mark, all the sudden the sound cut out.  I figured I must have hit something or bumped a connection.  Connections were fine, and after switching the output device off the E07K and then back to it in the Mac sound settings, I could hear a series of faint clicks.  I tried reseating the USB cable connection to the device, and after I did that, I had sound again.  Around 45 seconds later, the sound dropped out again, and that's what I've been experiencing ever since.  It works for ~45 seconds, cuts out until I disconnect and reconnect the USB cable. The USB cable is still powering the device since it indicates its charging, and it still shows up in the sound device list on the Mac, so I doesn't seem like the USB connection is dropping.
   
  Even though I figured they weren't the issue, I tried a different USB cable and different headphones just to be sure, and neither resolved the issue.  I tried connecting it to my Win PCs at home (both running W7), and one here in the office (W8), as well as my phone (iPhone), all using the same USB cable as with my Mac, and the device worked perfectly with all of them.
   
  So I've got it pinned down to an issue specifically with my Mac (running Snow Leopard), and can't seem to iron it out.  I've tried  resetting the device a few times, to no avail.  I found some advanced audio settings on the Mac (Applications > Utilities > Audio MIDI Setup) and tooled around with everything in there, but nothing resolved the issues.
   
  Anyone have any thoughts on what the issue could be, or have any suggestions to try?  As far as I can tell, the device isn't faulty, and there doesn't seem to be any updated firmware available, but I feel like I've exhausted all the options
   
  Thanks!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chrystolis said:


> Hi there.  I picked up an E07K a little over a month ago, and was intending to use it primarily at the office, but I've been running into some issues with using the device on my work computer (I work on a Mac).  I've searched around, and through this thread, but haven't stumbled upon any similar situations, so I'm not sure what the deal could be, but I'm hoping someone here may have some insight, or thoughts at least!
> 
> When I first got the device, it worked fantastically for roughly a week.  Around the 1-week mark, all the sudden the sound cut out.  I figured I must have hit something or bumped a connection.  Connections were fine, and after switching the output device off the E07K and then back to it in the Mac sound settings, I could hear a series of faint clicks.  I tried reseating the USB cable connection to the device, and after I did that, I had sound again.  Around 45 seconds later, the sound dropped out again, and that's what I've been experiencing ever since.  It works for ~45 seconds, cuts out until I disconnect and reconnect the USB cable. The USB cable is still powering the device since it indicates its charging, and it still shows up in the sound device list on the Mac, so I doesn't seem like the USB connection is dropping.
> 
> ...


 
  Hmm, that does sound weird indeed.
   
  Is there a new update for your mac with software updates?
   
  Press option and click on the sound icon. You will get advanced options if you press and hold option while you click on the sound icon at the top of the screen. IS there anything in there that will work?


----------



## Chrystolis

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Hmm, that does sound weird indeed.
> 
> Is there a new update for your mac with software updates?
> 
> Press option and click on the sound icon. You will get advanced options if you press and hold option while you click on the sound icon at the top of the screen. IS there anything in there that will work?


 
   
  I don't have any software updates available, aside from the potential upgrade to OSX Lion or Mountain Lion.  I wouldn't think the OS version would be the issue, considering it worked fine for a week, but who knows.   I hadn't realized that Option + Sound Icon shortcut was there, but it looks like that's just a quick way to flip between I/O devices, without going into the full preferences window. 
   
  I may see if I can find another Mac to test it with, to see if I can reproduce the problem.
   
  I appreciate the suggestions, thanks!
   
*Edit:* Hmmmm...May have fixed it. Restarted my comp again, which I recall doing when I first tried to troubleshoot the issue a month ago, and now it's been working consistently for the past 5 minutes.  Hopefully that's all it took.  Weird.  Regardless, thanks for the help


----------



## lipan03

hy there, i'm looking to buy one of these audio interfaces (m audio fast track c400 & focusrite 2i2) compared to the fiio 07k,  witch one should i pick for my grado sr80i ?


----------



## bowei006

chrystolis said:


> I don't have any software updates available, aside from the potential upgrade to OSX Lion or Mountain Lion.  I wouldn't think the OS version would be the issue, considering it worked fine for a week, but who knows.   I hadn't realized that Option + Sound Icon shortcut was there, but it looks like that's just a quick way to flip between I/O devices, without going into the full preferences window.
> 
> I may see if I can find another Mac to test it with, to see if I can reproduce the problem.
> 
> ...




Do you not shut down your computer periodically?


@lipam
Depends why you want an audio interface and then why a fiio


----------



## lipan03

@ Bowei006, i want my grado's to sound good,and my laptop doesn't provide that quality , and also do some podcast. i'm thinking that the fast track c400 or the focusrite 2i2 will help me with the recording but i don't know how they sound for playback music. i'm wondering the fiio e07k  has a better dac than the c400 or 2i2 ?


----------



## turbomustang84

I'm also having an issue when using dac on my windows computer of the sound cutting out intermittently. 
Anyone else have issues ?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





turbomustang84 said:


> I'm also having an issue when using dac on my windows computer of the sound cutting out intermittently.
> Anyone else have issues ?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


 
   


 could be a problem with your setting or your media player @_@?mine run without sound cutting


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





lipan03 said:


> @ Bowei006, i want my grado's to sound good,and my laptop doesn't provide that quality , and also do some podcast. i'm thinking that the fast track c400 or the focusrite 2i2 will help me with the recording but i don't know how they sound for playback music. i'm wondering the fiio e07k  has a better dac than the c400 or 2i2 ?


 
  The E07K has a Wolfson WM8740. What do the others have? I don't have the time to look at everything today.
   
  Most likely the audio units there will do fine.


----------



## thebrockelley

Mega Ultra Super Bump for this.
   
  I have a galaxy note 2 and I think the only way to use the DAC from FiiO and not the one built into the phone, would be to rig it like this:
   
  FiiO E07K<---- mini usb~micro usb---->Samsung Note 2 (S3 variant)<---- audio out.
   
  And, like I said, bump.


----------



## thebrockelley

Quote: 





omegatek said:


> Instead of using that USB OTG Cable like the one linked above http://www.amazon.com/Electronics-Micro-USB-OTG-Cable/dp/B005GGBYJ4
> 
> Would something like this work for the Galaxy S2/S3 and the E07K for USB Audio Out?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812400119


 
  bump


----------



## turbomustang84

Quote: 





> Mega Ultra Super Bump for this.
> 
> I have a galaxy note 2 and I think the only way to use the DAC from FiiO and not the one built into the phone, would be to rig it like this:
> 
> ...


 
   
  have you tried this ?


----------



## thebrockelley

Quote: 





turbomustang84 said:


> have you tried this ?


 
   
  Quote: 





thebrockelley said:


> Mega Ultra Super Bump for this.
> 
> I have a galaxy note 2 and I think the only way to use the DAC from FiiO and not the one built into the phone, would be to rig it like this:
> 
> ...


 
  Have i tried what?


----------



## thebrockelley

Would http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008635BA2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01 this cable work to connect my E07K to my Samsung Galaxy Note 2, and get audio out?


----------



## turbomustang84

Quote: 





> Have i tried what?


 
   
  using the cable you suggested is the only way to get audio out from note 2 is what I meant ,however I now understand it was a question and not a statement........
  sorry I misunderstood


----------



## DragonSlayer525

Hi Guys I Wanna Know Which Fiio Products Work.With The Ipad Camera Connection Kit


----------



## thebrockelley

Oh I see,
   
  Then it is my bad. And, no I hadn't actually tried it, but I did find it confirmed from some forum other than this one, and I talked to a few folks around the web and at Geek Squad, and they also confirmed that what I said should work. I don't understand why people with the Note 2 and an amp want to buy two different OTG USBs instead of this one. While you would benefit from a 3 inch shorter in total cord length using a micro to usb and usb to mini, you'd save 50% doing it my way. Hmph, perhaps I should create thread, and save some folks a couple bucks.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





dragonslayer525 said:


> Hi Guys I Wanna Know Which Fiio Products Work.With The Ipad Camera Connection Kit


 
   
  FiiO E7
  FiiO E07K (from what has been reported)
   
  E17 WILL ONLY WORK with external power adapter. This setup is much harder to get as you need other parts supplying power.


----------



## onehungano1

Quote: 





thebrockelley said:


> Oh I see,
> 
> Then it is my bad. And, no I hadn't actually tried it, but I did find it confirmed from some forum other than this one, and I talked to a few folks around the web and at Geek Squad, and they also confirmed that what I said should work. I don't understand why people with the Note 2 and an amp want to buy two different OTG USBs instead of this one. While you would benefit from a 3 inch shorter in total cord length using a micro to usb and usb to mini, you'd save 50% doing it my way. Hmph, perhaps I should create thread, and save some folks a couple bucks.


 
  I dont think this will work as you said. it is a Male to Female adapter. how can you plug it to the E07K?


----------



## Epimetheus

Hello, I want to know more info about the e07k and the galaxy s3. From what i've understood is that it will work with the gs3 on android 4.1.2, but i wanted to know with what player and using what kernels and roms. Would anybody who has these working tell me their setup. thanks


----------



## TheCase

Hi,
   
  I just got the E07K It's amazing but the only problem I have is the screen. The refresh rate is really bad because I when I look at the screen it makes me a bit dizzy. When I shake around the screen it looks like 1,000 screen duplicated ... anyone think the screen is poor quality?


----------



## bowei006

Its a very basic OLED screen with a low refresh rate. What? 3-5 times a second?

If you see dead pics or lines permanently across the screen. That may be a problem, but i dont get what you mean


----------



## TheCase

I am very sensitive to screens I can see the slightest flicker. I was just wondering why I could see a flicker in the E07K but the slow refresh rate would be why


----------



## hypertek

Got the andes plugged into my laptop, recognizes and sets up instantly in windows 8. This thing pumps new life into my JVC HA-RX700s =)
  I gotta figure out why I am getting random choppyness though. Im sure its the computer. not the dac. 
   
  Treble 6, Bass 10 for me. Gain 12


----------



## kskwerl

I misplaced my FiiO cable for my E07, I found two that look like they work for it. So what I need to know is does the FiiO cable have a ferrite bead on the end that plugs into the cable?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





hypertek said:


> Got the andes plugged into my laptop, recognizes and sets up instantly in windows 8. This thing pumps new life into my JVC HA-RX700s =)
> I gotta figure out why I am getting random choppyness though. Im sure its the computer. not the dac.
> 
> Treble 6, Bass 10 for me. Gain 12


 
  what music player are you using?
  Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I misplaced my FiiO cable for my E07, I found two that look like they work for it. So what I need to know is does the FiiO cable have a ferrite bead on the end that plugs into the cable?


 
  it would be best. But not required. It removes jitter and helps with EMI. 
   
  What cable though. Power and USB cable? It would be best to have fermite. I don't think terrible stuff will happen. But of course it is all at your own risk. Everything is.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> what music player are you using?
> it would be best. But not required. It removes jitter and helps with EMI.
> 
> What cable though. Power and USB cable? It would be best to have fermite. I don't think terrible stuff will happen. But of course it is all at your own risk. Everything is.


 
  I thought there was only one cable for the E07?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> I thought there was only one cable for the E07?


 
  There is the USB MicroB cable. The 3.5mm interconnect cable.
   
  Those are included. 
   
  Micca or MP4nation may sometimes include bonus cables if you buy it from them.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> There is the USB MicroB cable. The 3.5mm interconnect cable.
> 
> Those are included.
> 
> Micca or MP4nation may sometimes include bonus cables if you buy it from them.


 
  Yea I'm talking about the USB MicroB cable


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Yea I'm talking about the USB MicroB cable


 
  Yeah there was only one. 
   
  Wait a minute, that one didn't have fermite cores as well. It should be alright then.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Yeah there was only one.
> 
> Wait a minute, that one didn't have fermite cores as well. It should be alright then.


 
  Schiit i'm using the one with fermites I have


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> Schiit i'm using the one with fermites I have


 
  The original didn't come with it
   
  Using it doesn't matter. Fermite should help with EMI and Jitter anyway. Only problem is that those weight more and so it can swing the unit more. I had a problem with the E17 where my opt cable would literally swing the unit around as it was 3/4 of an inch thick


----------



## TrollDragon

Fermite you say...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Fermite you say...


 
  The troll shows up.


----------



## TrollDragon

Got to give it a little stir every now and again!


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> The original didn't come with it
> 
> Using it doesn't matter. Fermite should help with EMI and Jitter anyway. Only problem is that those weight more and so it can swing the unit more. I had a problem with the E17 where my opt cable would literally swing the unit around as it was 3/4 of an inch thick


 
  wait are you talking about the E17 or the E07? I was referring to the E07


----------



## hypertek

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> what music player are you using?
> it would be best. But not required. It removes jitter and helps with EMI.
> 
> What cable though. Power and USB cable? It would be best to have fermite. I don't think terrible stuff will happen. But of course it is all at your own risk. Everything is.


 
  So far I tried vlc media player, and windows media player (whichever version comes with win 8 x64). On my desktop it is win 7 x64 which I have not tried yet.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kskwerl said:


> wait are you talking about the E17 or the E07? I was referring to the E07


 
  Doesn't matter. Both are very similar. Heavy cables swing them around.
  Quote: 





hypertek said:


> So far I tried vlc media player, and windows media player (whichever version comes with win 8 x64). On my desktop it is win 7 x64 which I have not tried yet.


 
  Try iTunes and foobar


----------



## hypertek

woahhh buddy I will never touch itunes =)
  lol
   
  I'll give foobar a try


----------



## RoMee

So today I bought the E07K instead of the E12 just because it'll look pretty stacked next to my iPod video.  I didn't expect much and thought I would have to max out the bass to get the bass quantity I want. I was surprised when the E07K was able to power my L1 so easily. Now I can sit back and wait for reviews before buying my next amp (C5). 
  My next amp will either be the JDS Lab C5 or the Headstage Arrow 12HE 4G.


----------



## hypertek

Tried gaming with the eo7k, in Deus Ex Human Revolution, there is a stutter on animated scenes.. I'll try to make a video of it.


----------



## hypertek

I hooked up the e07k to my desktop and it was beautiful stutter free, as well as no stutter in deus ex human revolution. Which leads me to believe it has something to do with my laptop, or windows 8. As my desktop is windows 7.


----------



## CRUZMISL

Quote: 





cruzmisl said:


> Has anyone compared the E07K to a good PC soundcard like the ASUS Xonar Essence STX?
> 
> I'm wondering what to expect.
> 
> I have an Andes on order so I will compare it to my Auzentech Forte driving my HE-400's.


 
   
  So i've been using the E07K for about a week now instead of my Auzentech Forte soundcard.
   
  I think it is slightly different though just as good. Which is fantastic since the soundcard cost twice the price.
   
  It is a warmer sound, not as bright. Gives a feeling of more musicality at the expense of detail.


----------



## Lurk650

Really weird, I have two MicroUSB cables, one of which IDK where it came from since I haven't had a microUSB device in a while, but the E07K will only work with one of them. I'm guessing the one it came with, I can't remember which one came with it so I'm just assuming lol. Plugging in one cable with the E07K it won't show up on my computer, plug in the other one and instantly shows up. Kinda weird.


----------



## MattTCG

This has probably already been answered but I could find it...
   
  I have the e09 and e07k. When docked will I still be able to use the hardware EQ in the Andes? Just switch on the lo-bypass? 
   
  thanks...


----------



## bowei006

Yep. Same thing as alpen


----------



## MattTCG

Cool!! Thanks again.


----------



## TrollDragon

lurk650 said:


> Really weird, I have two MicroUSB cables, one of which IDK where it came from since I haven't had a microUSB device in a while, but the E07K will only work with one of them. I'm guessing the one it came with, I can't remember which one came with it so I'm just assuming lol. Plugging in one cable with the E07K it won't show up on my computer, plug in the other one and instantly shows up. Kinda weird.




One is probably just a charge only cable, like the ones with the E11's no data lines just power and ground.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shootertwist

will the e07 have a better DAC compared to the e7? planning to hook it up to an e9. i read before that there were criticisms on the e7's dac when paired with the e9, curious to know if the e07 improved it, thanks in advance 
   
  also will its DAC be better than e10 or D3? many thanks


----------



## bowei006

E7/E07K/E10 all use the same exact DAC but with different inputs and implementations.

D3 is a multi media(tv) dac and not really one one should use for audio headphone purposes


----------



## shootertwist

^thanks for the reply, i didnt know the D3 was not exactly for headphone purposes, i was thinking connecting my macbook using toslink to the D3 and then the D3 to the E9. many thanks again  for the info about their DAC


----------



## bowei006

The D3 isnt marketed for it. The MBP has a nice CS dac that may perform better even.(may is the key word)


----------



## shryock

I received my Fiio E07K today.
 It will not turn ON the first time, because the unit's battery was drained totally.
 I dont know that Andes units are like this, or are all Fiio amps/dacs like this?
 Don't they come precharged?


----------



## Got the Shakes

Quote: 





shryock said:


> I received my Fiio E07K today.
> It will not turn ON the first time, because the unit's battery was drained totally.
> I dont know that Andes units are like this, or are all Fiio amps/dacs like this?
> Don't they come precharged?


 
  Got mine on Monday and it came fully charged.


----------



## shryock

Quote: 





got the shakes said:


> Got mine on Monday and it came fully charged.


 
   
  Wow. Maybe my unit got stuck at the shelf for a long time and it drained.

 What happens or are there changes if E07K is used in tandem with a USB 3.0 cable/port instead of the usual 2.0?


----------



## darkarn

Hmmm... When I connect the E07K to my computer via USB, am I right to say that both headphones ports will remain as headphone out rather than line-out ports and the aux in port beside the USB port will become useless?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## shryock

Quote: 





darkarn said:


> Hmmm... When I connect the E07K to my computer via USB, am I right to say that both headphones ports will remain as headphone out rather than line-out ports and the aux in port beside the USB port will become useless?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 your question is confusing.

 could you break it down a bit pls.

 which port of what are you referring to?


----------



## bowei006

shryock said:


> I received my Fiio E07K today.
> 
> It will not turn ON the first time, because the unit's battery was drained totally.
> 
> ...



Usually yes. Charge it up. Keep an eye out so it doesnt exhibit symptoms



darkarn said:


> Hmmm... When I connect the E07K to my computer via USB, am I right to say that both headphones ports will remain as headphone out rather than line-out ports and the aux in port beside the USB port will become useless?
> 
> Thanks!



. Unlike the alpen. There is no input selector

If you have both usb and aux plugged in. Alpen will choose aux as the main signal and use that. This is so youcan charge and use aux in. You have to pull out aux in to actually get sound over usb.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

is the amp getting charge from my sony mp3 player or something when connected and playing?
   
  I kinda don't want it to this


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> is the amp getting charge from my sony mp3 player or something when connected and playing?
> 
> I kinda don't want it to this


 
  Connected how?
   
  But no. It will NOT receive any power in any way shape or form when connected to any thing through 3.5mm input.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Connected how?
> 
> But no. It will NOT receive any power in any way shape or form when connected to any thing through 3.5mm input.


 
  sony walkman->L5->E07K
   
  I saw a recharging icon(lightning symbol) on the andes while I was trying it out with the walkman, or does it just mean it is discharging?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kamijoismyhero said:


> sony walkman->L5->E07K
> 
> I saw a recharging icon(lightning symbol) on the andes while I was trying it out with the walkman, or does it just mean it is discharging?


 
  Oh snap, I am sorry
   
  I thought this was the E12 thread.
   
  The E07K should not be receiving any power over auxiliary input.
   
  It will only receive power if something is connected through USB and USB CHg is on.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Oh snap, I am sorry
> 
> I thought this was the E12 thread.
> 
> ...


 
  ha no worries, good to know then


----------



## romster

Hello,
   
  I've been planning on buying the ATH-M50's, but I'm not sure if I should get an amplifier for them. I've searched around a lot but one half of the answers tells me it won't really benefit from it (because low impedance), and the other half says it does.
   
  The headphones will be used mainly for home listening through my desktop PC, and with my Ipod Touch 4G with a Fiio E1 amp at uni as well.
  Home listening is done by 6 year old Logitech 5.1 PC speakers and/or the Ipod
   
  So, I was wondering if the Fiio E07K/E7's ability to function as a DAC will improve the sound coming out of my PC by a good amount, enough to hear the difference after plugging the ATH-M50's straight into the PC.
  It has Realtek audio, I have no idea if that means there's no special card inside, I certainly could not find any brand or model names.
  I'd also like to know if it's a big improvement over the Fiio E1 I currently have. I know the DAC won't work on it.


----------



## darkarn

Quote: 





shryock said:


> your question is confusing.
> 
> could you break it down a bit pls.
> 
> which port of what are you referring to?


 
   
  I am referring to the dual headphone ports on the E07K; will they become line-out ports once you connect the E07K to the computer via USB?
   
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Usually yes. Charge it up. Keep an eye out so it doesnt exhibit symptoms
> . Unlike the alpen. There is no input selector
> 
> If you have both usb and aux plugged in. Alpen will choose aux as the main signal and use that. This is so youcan charge and use aux in. You have to pull out aux in to actually get sound over usb.


 
  Ah I see... Thanks!


----------



## bowei006

romster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been planning on buying the ATH-M50's, but I'm not sure if I should get an amplifier for them. I've searched around a lot but one half of the answers tells me it won't really benefit from it (because low impedance), and the other half says it does.
> 
> ...




I have a q and a section on the second post of this review. Go back to the first page.

I cant link it as I am on my phone. 

But it is mainly what you make of it


darkarn said:


> I am referring to the dual headphone ports on the E07K; will they become line-out ports once you connect the E07K to the computer via USB?
> 
> Ah I see... Thanks!



They dont become line out. L7 lines out. They are always headphone out jacks


----------



## romster

I was referring to the more technical side of things. besides personal preferences for lows-mids-highs there should be a statistical advantage by having an external DAC/amp over a basic soundcard, right?


----------



## bowei006

Of course. But the difference may not be enough for some to care to pay the money for it.

Some are just fine with a basic snowboard. Others want a better one


----------



## romster

Yeah, that's why I was asking 

Kinda looking for an answer to how high and noticable that difference is. I know you won't know if it's worth 100$ because that's different for everyone, but maybe others that had the same equipment (ipod and basic sound card desktop) and ended up buying it might be able to tell me their experiences with it.


----------



## darkarn

Quote: 





romster said:


> I was referring to the more technical side of things. besides personal preferences for lows-mids-highs there should be a statistical advantage by having an external DAC/amp over a basic soundcard, right?


 

 One thing for sure, you can have the same sound signature everywhere you go with an external DAC/amp combo. 
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I have a q and a section on the second post of this review. Go back to the first page.
> 
> I cant link it as I am on my phone.
> 
> ...


 
  I see... Thanks, will take note of this (sidenote: am miffed when I realised that the E07K and L7 set cheaper and have more functions than my current DAC/amp combo)


----------



## MCorolla

Could anyone help? I have an ATT Samsung Galaxy S3 and it will not recognize my Fiio E07K whatsoever. I tried the other suggestions in this forum and they haven't worked. I am not sure what I'm doing wrong. It is the stock US variant of the S3.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





mcorolla said:


> Could anyone help? I have an ATT Samsung Galaxy S3 and it will not recognize my Fiio E07K whatsoever. I tried the other suggestions in this forum and they haven't worked. I am not sure what I'm doing wrong. It is the stock US variant of the S3.


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi!Sorry about your Wallet"
   
  I am not an Android expert but I am sure that you need the latest update and or even a different ROM to use digital audio out.


----------



## MCorolla

Thanks for your speedy response! Could anyone confirm that the stock software is the issue? Will a popular custom rom like Cyanogenmod work? It seemed like others who got it to work were on stock.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





mcorolla said:


> Thanks for your speedy response! Could anyone confirm that the stock software is the issue? Will a popular custom rom like Cyanogenmod work? It seemed like others who got it to work were on stock.


 
  Some stock software won't work while some do support it if I remember correctly. Most have ROM's in use I believe
   
  Well, there are quite a few people in this thread who do it so hold on tight and check periodically back during the next few days.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

I have never used portable amplifiers before. Will the FiiO E07K improve the sound of Sennheiser IE800? Would you recommend pairing the rather expensive Sennheiser iem with this FiiO E07K?


----------



## Lurk650

Quote: 





romster said:


> Yeah, that's why I was asking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I posted in this thread with my experience LOL. 
   
  I have both a basic soundcard in my laptop (Dell 1545) and an ipod touch 4th Generation. My M50's via the PC always sounded good to me for the 2-3 months I used it straight out the 3.5mm headphone output jack. Then I decided to buy the Andes, my first DAC/AMP. This changed the sound with the M50's for the better, its the DAC that changed the sound not the amp, although I am now able to get better sound at a little bit lower volume. The sound seemed to open up more to me and seem a little more clear. I'm glad I made the purchase.
   
  Now, as for the iPOD + Andes, I bought the iPOD after buying the Andes along with buying the FiiO L9 LOD. When using a portable device, you are not getting the DAC benefit, just amp. Don't get me wrong, it sounds great still but I honestly haven't had too much listening time with the M50's+Andes+iPOD. I wasn't aware the DAC was only though USB audio, kind of a bummer but I don't regret buying it at all. My waste was with the E6.


----------



## chauzu

mcorolla said:


> Thanks for your speedy response! Could anyone confirm that the stock software is the issue? Will a popular custom rom like Cyanogenmod work? It seemed like others who got it to work were on stock.




Hi, I'm also trying to get Andes to work with international Galaxy s3, I could tell you what has not worked for me:

Stock xxella + boeffla kernel 2.7.1
Stock xxella + siyah kernel 1.8.9
Stock xxellc stock kernel
Stock xxellc + boeffla kernel 2.7.1

I haven't tried with CyanogenMod because it requires a total wipe.


----------



## bowei006

"Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet!"





   
  I don't usually reply if there is nothing I can answer(Android stuff) but member welcomes are a must.


----------



## Epimetheus

What firmware are you using?


----------



## chauzu

bowei006 said:


> "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the welcome, and sure my wallet is already in pain :rolleyes:



epimetheus said:


> What firmware are you using?




You mean phone firmware?, I tried those on my previous post. Last available jellybean stock roms with stock and custom kernels.

If you mean e07k firmware, how can I check that?

Thanks


----------



## romster

Got another question...
   
  The E07K can be used as a DAC for my PC, and solely as an amplifier for my Ipod Touch 4g.
  I was wondering if there's any difference in quality between using it on my desktop and on my Ipod, basically: E07K DAC vs Ipod DAC.
   
  The Ipod would use a LOD.
   
  If there's little difference I could switch the E07K out for an E11 and get better quality for less money for my Ipod, but lose some quality on my PC.
   
  What differences do you hear? You've got an Ipod touch and I assume a PC as well.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





romster said:


> Got another question...
> 
> The E07K can be used as a DAC for my PC, and solely as an amplifier for my Ipod Touch 4g.
> I was wondering if there's any difference in quality between using it on my desktop and on my Ipod, basically: E07K DAC vs Ipod DAC.
> ...


 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrwDps_1Grw
   
   
  My impressions. It was an E17 one but they are very similar


----------



## romster

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrwDps_1Grw
> 
> 
> My impressions. It was an E17 one but they are very similar


 
  Thank you very much. I did some searching and although there's not a lot of info I found out the 4G still has a cirrus DAC, the same brand as the 2G you compared the E07K to. Many prefer the Wolfson one they had in the older Ipod line-up.
   
  Not sure if this is a pro or a con for the E07K. I can choose to get better quality out of my PC but live with the fact that my Ipod sounds different, or I could get a better amp for the price and just stick to playing it with my Ipod...
   
  choices...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





romster said:


> Thank you very much. I did some searching and although there's not a lot of info I found out the 4G still has a cirrus DAC, the same brand as the 2G you compared the E07K to. Many prefer the Wolfson one they had in the older Ipod line-up.
> 
> Not sure if this is a pro or a con for the E07K. I can choose to get better quality out of my PC but live with the fact that my Ipod sounds different, or I could get a better amp for the price and just stick to playing it with my Ipod...
> 
> choices...


 
  All up to you
   
  Since 2008, Apple transitioned to Cirrus Logic. They are currently working with Wolfson again but Cirrus is still the main one


----------



## PNWwildcat

I just read through all 34 pages of this thread and couldn't find the answer to a problem others have described...
   
  My E07k and OTG USB cables (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006FCQDZS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01) just arrived and I immediately hooked them up to my Samsung Galaxy Note 2.  Regardless of what order I plug the cables in, the phone recognizes the OTG cable being plugged in but won't pass audio to the E07k.  No matter what audio/video source I use, the player plays in fast forward without audio.  I previously purchased USB Audio Recorder Pro but it won't recognize the E07k.  I have tested the OTG cables by using a wireless mouse with my phone and the E07k works perfectly with my work laptop.  My Note 2 is stock, on Sprint's network and is as updated as offered to this point.
   
  The MAIN reason I purchased this unit was for use with my Note 2.  I spent hours researching and decided I'd try one out (due to so many success stories) and I'd upgrade when the E18 comes out this summer.  Anyone find any resolution for this?  I've searched through these threads and others and as of now it simply seems that this works for some and not for others...even though the electronics are technically the same.  The E07k firmware can't be updated, can it?
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





pnwwildcat said:


> I just read through all 34 pages of this thread and couldn't find the answer to a problem others have described...
> 
> My E07k and OTG USB cables (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006FCQDZS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01) just arrived and I immediately hooked them up to my Samsung Galaxy Note 2.  Regardless of what order I plug the cables in, the phone recognizes the OTG cable being plugged in but won't pass audio to the E07k.  No matter what audio/video source I use, the player plays in fast forward without audio.  I previously purchased USB Audio Recorder Pro but it won't recognize the E07k.  I have tested the OTG cables by using a wireless mouse with my phone and the E07k works perfectly with my work laptop.  My Note 2 is stock, on Sprint's network and is as updated as offered to this point.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have the same problem as you.  I bought the E07k thinking that it would take with my Note 2 I317M but it didn't.  It behaves like the E17.  The E7 does work and I posted a pic somewhere.
   
  I hoped that the latest JB upgrade 4.1.2 would resolve it but it doesn't.  Also USB Audio Recorder Pro doesn't recognize it.  Some had luck and did get it working but not me.  And I also tried this with my brother's ATT Note 2 and same thing.
   
  And yes, I have a lot of FiiO products.


----------



## klam

I have a Rogers Galaxy S3 I-747M (same model as AT&T) and my E07K has worked since day one. This is the USB OTG cable I bought: www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GGBYJ4.
   
  My phone is rooted, but on stock 4.1.1 ROM. Rooting has nothing to do with it is my guess.
   
  Quote: 





mcorolla said:


> Could anyone help? I have an ATT Samsung Galaxy S3 and it will not recognize my Fiio E07K whatsoever. I tried the other suggestions in this forum and they haven't worked. I am not sure what I'm doing wrong. It is the stock US variant of the S3.


----------



## quick brown fox

Quote: 





chauzu said:


> Hi, I'm also trying to get Andes to work with international Galaxy s3, I could tell you what has not worked for me:
> 
> Stock xxella + boeffla kernel 2.7.1
> Stock xxella + siyah kernel 1.8.9
> ...


 
   
   
  Wasn't really tempted on making an account on head-fi, but your post seemed like a genuine attempt on making the E07k work w/ the GSIII i9300 so I wanted to chip in. I also tried testing w/ other FW but to no avail:
   
  - Omega ROM v37, v38, v40, v41: XXELLC, ZSEMA1, XXEMA2, ZSEMB1 stock kernels
   
  Yeah, I know these aren't pure stock but the Omega ROM series are based of from Samsung stock anyway. I also tried Siyah 1.8.9 and it didn't work for me too.
   
  Also, somebody earlier claimed that they had made their SIII work with 4.1.1 XXDLJ1 (page 16 by renishi). I did try flashing its specific kernel (but w/ Omega ROM v40 installed) but to no avail. Didn't try to flash the whole ROM though. Figured that a full wipe wasn't worth it.


----------



## romster

Final question before purchase.
  The specs of the E07K tell me the recommended headphone impedance should be 6-150 ohms.
  I'm going to go for Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros, but I'm not sure about the version (80 ohms or 250 ohms). I've read that the 250 ohm version is slightly less bass-heavy and shines more with a higher volume.
   
  So, is anyone familiar with using the E07K, the E17 or E11 (all three have somewhat if not the same output) with headphones around 250 ohms?


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





romster said:


> So, is anyone familiar with using the E07K, the E17 or E11 (all three have somewhat if not the same output) with headphones around 250 ohms?


 
  I have the DT880 Pro's which are 250Ω and using my Colorfly C3 as the source with an output level of 35/40, the E11 requires 9/10 on it's volume to get a really good listening level, whereas my E17 only needs a 45/60 level. I am not familiar with the E07K so I can't comment on that one but it should be the same as the E17.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





romster said:


> Final question before purchase.
> The specs of the E07K tell me the recommended headphone impedance should be 6-150 ohms.
> I'm going to go for Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros, but I'm not sure about the version (80 ohms or 250 ohms). I've read that the 250 ohm version is slightly less bass-heavy and shines more with a higher volume.
> 
> So, is anyone familiar with using the E07K, the E17 or E11 (all three have somewhat if not the same output) with headphones around 250 ohms?


 
  16-150 Ohms is what the E17 page says
   
  16-100 Ohms is what the E07K page says
   
   
  However it says driveability. Which may imply that those are the impedances that will generally be driven properly by the unit.
   
  Many users use the E17 with HE's and Denon D's


----------



## HiFan

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> 16-150 Ohms is what the E17 page says
> 
> 16-100 Ohms is what the E07K page says
> 
> ...


 
   
  HEs may be a little too much for amp this size. HEs are no better than AKG K70x. E17 barely has enough power to drive portable headphones, based on their data.
   
  But Denon D2000 is quite easy to drive.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





hifan said:


> HEs may be a little too much for amp this size. HEs are no better than AKG K70x. E17 barely has enough power to drive portable headphones, based on their data.
> 
> But Denon D2000 is quite easy to drive.


 
  Data and speculation?
   
  I personally haven't done it but A LOT of 'known' members are driving HE's with the E17.


----------



## sammyhf86

Hello, been perusing headfi for a few months now.
   
  Tried searching this thread for specifics as to how the E07k Andes is working with the Note II, and the results seem a bit garbled.
   
  From what I can gather, mostly international Note IIs and S3s are the ones working, and American ones have mixed results.
   
  I'm on an American AT&T Samsung Note II running stock Android 4.1.2.
   
  Can anybody tell me if their similar setup is working with the E07k Andes?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## PNWwildcat

Sprint Note 2 (Stock Android 4.1.1) + E07k = no good (getting ready to return the E07k and pull the trigger on an iBasso D-Zero)


----------



## Epimetheus

Can anyone who has their note 2 or s3 working with the eo7k tell us your config.


----------



## sammyhf86

Quote: 





epimetheus said:


> Can anyone who has their note 2 or s3 working with the eo7k tell us your config.


 
  +1, and please specify international or US, carrier, and which android you're running (which version of stock/root). thanks


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Quote: 





sammyhf86 said:


> +1, and please specify international or US, carrier, and which android you're running (which version of stock/root). thanks


 
  +256435131.
   
  Would LOVE to get my E07K working with my (rooted) Galaxy S3.
   
  ..


----------



## Splather

Hey guys
   
  I've got a Galaxy S3, international version, rooted, running Omega JB ROM with the latest Siyah kernel. I'm about to buy the E07K and want to connect it with USB to get the best out of it (I'm currently using an E6 via headphone jack and don't want to amp an already amped signal). All of the music I play is FLAC, and I recently got myself some Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro's, which I'd really like to make sing.
   
  I've read a fair few threads and I've gotten confused with the cable I need to get it working properly. I think it's the micro-A plug to mini-B plug, but I'm not certain. Can someone point me in the right direction please? Preferably a short one like the LOD I used to use for my iPod/E5. I've emailed Frank at Toxic Cables (I'm in the UK) and hope he can help, but anything you guys can offer would be awesome.
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ashade

klam said:


> I have a Rogers Galaxy S3 I-747M (same model as AT&T) and my E07K has worked since day one. This is the USB OTG cable I bought: www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005GGBYJ4
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm starting to think that is something that goes more with the cable used. I would gather information about the Fiio firmware as well.

Maybe we should create a new thread specifically for Samsung-Fiio compatibility and leave this one for other audio related issues. Tomorrow I'll post my configuration, it's already a little bit late...


----------



## marcookie

Hi! Do you know where is possible to find a cable to directly and simply connect the Fiio to the Galaxy S3 like this? I can't find any direct micro usb to mini usb cable online...


----------



## lg777

You mean like this:
   
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221132769855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_5120wt_1354&clk_rvr_id=450960131578


----------



## Ashade

Ok, there we go! This is the configuration that didn't work for me.
   
  Phone:          Samsung Galaxy Note II
  Model:           N7100
  ROM:            Root Stock Jelly Bean 4.1.2 compilation JZ054K.N7100XXDLK7
  Kernel:          Perseus Alpha 32
  Other mods:  Simplistic Control & MultiWindow Hacks
   
  DAC:             Fiio E07K
  Firmware:      FWOOLMOOJA
   
  DAC:             Fiio E17
  Firmware:      FWOOLC11EN
   
  Cable:            "Samsung Stock USB Male-Micro USB Male" to
                        "USB Female-Mini USB Male Adapter"  Amazon
   
  If we all follow the same schema, we should get some conclusions! Looking forward to your configurations, either it worked or not!


----------



## chauzu

Hi, you need an OTG cable, that micro to female usb is not going to work, because otg cables have some kind of grounding between pins.

How do you find the e07k firmware version?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chauzu said:


> Hi, you need an OTG cable, that micro to female usb is not going to work, because otg cables have some kind of grounding between pins.
> 
> How do you find the e07k firmware version?


 
  It is in the menu of the E07K


----------



## Ashade

Got this one today and didn't work either... will try one of those OTG to see if there is really any difference...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270803395745?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Epimetheus

Quote: 





ashade said:


> Ok, there we go! This is the configuration that didn't work for me.
> 
> Phone:          Samsung Galaxy Note II
> Model:           N7100
> ...


 
  H ave you tried to use it with the stock kernel? I have read that it sometimes can be the problem.


----------



## Robertinho

[size=12.727272033691406px]Hi everyone[/size][size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]I ' ve got an Italian stock Samsung Galaxy s3 no brand which runs android jelly bean 4.1.2 build xema 2, and i would like to use it with my grado headphones so I've got some question for you:[/size][size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]1. If I want to connect it to an external dac do I have to buy a otg cable? Otherwise If I wanted to use the internal Wolfson dac of the phone how could I do it?[/size][size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]2. My android version would be compatible with fiio e07k ?should I get a otg cable and/or some software to make it work?[/size][size=12.727272033691406px][/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]Thank you so much for your help[/size]
   
  [size=12.727272033691406px]Roberto[/size]


----------



## darkii89

Quote: 





epimetheus said:


> H ave you tried to use it with the stock kernel? I have read that it sometimes can be the problem.


 
   
  Quote: 





ashade said:


> Ok, there we go! This is the configuration that didn't work for me.
> 
> Phone:          Samsung Galaxy Note II
> Model:           N7100
> ...


 

 i did many searches and i came to conclusion that only note 2 i317 model can work with e07k without usb audio recorder


----------



## hulja

Hi to all.
  Two years ago I started to read stuff on head-fi. The result were Vi-Sang R03's. Few months later I started again. There they were, AKG K450's. Then I took a pause for few months. Then I started again, and bought Grado SR325is.. At this point I didn't even bother to stop reading this forum anymore and that ended up with ordering FiiO E07K which I wait arrive, it will be used primarily with my laptop and less as portable amp. I really hope it will end here... 
   
  Has anyone tried to pair Andes with SR325is? For all I could read I expect the bass to benefeit a bit.. I don't have the chance to try before buy a lot and excessive reading was all I could do.


----------



## Ashade

darkii89 said:


> i did many searches and i came to conclusion that only note 2 i317 model can work with e07k without usb audio recorder




Only thing that I don't understand if that's true is why some people in Korea made it work as stated by the first posts in this thread, because I don't think they had that American version. Maybe you're right and they never did. I'm going to try stock kernel, with an "OTG" cable and if it doesn't work I'll give up and try to move on.


----------



## Magy

Hello,
   
  I have a problem with my Galaxy S3 (International GT-I9300).
  My Fiio E07K works on my computer but not on the phone with USB OTG. The phone is stock with Android 4.1.2
  The OTG cable works with a USB key but with the dac, when i play, i have no sound and when i look at the time, it's playing like ten times faster than normal. Do you have any idea of the problem? Can it be the cable?
  Thanks!
   
  Edit : well, the E7 is compatible with International Galaxy S3 but not the new version : E07K Andes...


----------



## sammyhf86

Quote: 





darkii89 said:


> i did many searches and i came to conclusion that only note 2 i317 model can work with e07k without usb audio recorder


 
  hey darkii89, do you mind providing the links that say that the note 2 i317 model works with the E07k? or are they easy to find? thanks


----------



## sammyhf86

Quote: 





ashade said:


> Only thing that I don't understand if that's true is why some people in Korea made it work as stated by the first posts in this thread, because I don't think they had that American version. Maybe you're right and they never did. I'm going to try stock kernel, with an "OTG" cable and if it doesn't work I'll give up and try to move on.


 
  right now I'd say the reason (barring any phone model/android version incompatibilities) it's not working is that you're lacking the OTG cable. you need it so that your phone can play host to the DAC. mind letting us know your carrier, and if you're using the US/international model?


----------



## Ashade

It's the international version N7100 carrying ATT. I'm going to try the OTG cable to see if that's the problem (probably will be...)


----------



## NPORec50

I was able to get my Andes connected to my S3 American model (stock JB on Verizon) using an OTG cable. I installed the trial of USB Recorder Pro and got a FLAC file to play. Be aware that this was my second attempt - the first time my phone was bricked and had to be replaced. Be careful which OTG cable you use...


----------



## PNWwildcat

Does anyone know how to keep the USB audio running on a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 when the screen times out?  I ordered an E7 after my E07 wouldn't work.  The E7 works as long as the screen is on.  I've checked through all system settings and have yet to find an answer better than leaving the screen on full-time.


----------



## PNWwildcat

I discovered this over the weekend:
  
 http://www.android.com/about/jelly-bean/
  
 It discusses the upgrades from 4.1 to 4.2.  I'm curious as to if this line could be a big one for us:
  
 "Support for USB audio docks."
  
 I also found this on another site:
  
 "Android 4.2 improves support for low-latency audio playback, starting from the improvements made in Android 4.1 release for audio output latency using OpenSL ES, Soundpool and tone generator APIs. These improvements depend on hardware support — devices that offer these low-latency audio features can advertise their support to apps through a hardware feature constant. New AudioManager APIs are provided to query the native audio sample rate and buffer size, for use on devices which claim this feature."
  
 Your thoughts?


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





pnwwildcat said:


> Does anyone know how to keep the USB audio running on a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 when the screen times out?  I ordered an E7 after my E07 wouldn't work.  The E7 works as long as the screen is on.  I've checked through all system settings and have yet to find an answer better than leaving the screen on full-time.


 
   
  While the music is still playing or no music playing?  Screen light off or go into screen lock?
   
  I can test for you as I have the same equipment.  Anyways, I'll try both.
   
  Just tested both and E7 is still active.  On the E7 I have USB Charging - OFF, Sleep - OFF, Keylock - OFF.
   
  I'm using PowerAmp but I don't think that matters.


----------



## Got the Shakes

Should I leave USB charging off until my battery gets low when I have it hooked up to my laptop via USB?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





got the shakes said:


> Should I leave USB charging off until my battery gets low when I have it hooked up to my laptop via USB?


 
   
  for any electronics device which includes li-ion battery like our amps, the best way is keep charging it before it run off all the power.  the battery will easy become died if you always charge it till it run off.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Also , we will not suggest our users use our E7,E07K, or E17 work as extra DAC for your android phone, because all will consume power from your phones, the only difference is how many current.


----------



## quick brown fox

Hi James.
   
  Earlier you did say that, while Fiio will NOT officially claim/guarantee that the E07k will work with any android phone, it *did* work with your primary tests with SIII/NoteII.
   
  Could you kindly share which firmware of those phones did you use? We'll simply consider these as a non-official statement for a minor group of enthusiasts.
   
  Thanks.
   
  EDIT: I think feiao was the one who posted that statement, but I can't seem to search the thread properly with my crappy connection.
   
  EDIT2: *palm in forehead* JamesFiiO IS feiao. I missed that detail.
   
  Also, it's not only the music (regardless of using the stock music player or poweramp etc.) which _seems_ to play fast, playing videos also speeds up when my i9300 is connected to the Andes.


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Also , we will not suggest our users use our E7,E07K, or E17 work as extra DAC for your android phone, because all will consume power from your phones, the only difference is how many current.


 
   
  Even with USB charging OFF?
   
  I haven't noticed any extra battery drain from using the E7 as an external DAC.
   
  Also, not sure why FiiO will not "suggest or support" this type of use for the E-series.  This will take away from one of its more useful applications other than an external computer DAC/Amp.


----------



## PNWwildcat

James' post threw me off as well.  Not sure if it was lost in translation, but haven't there been a gazillion posts about the E7 and E07 (potentially) working with Android?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





pnwwildcat said:


> James' post threw me off as well.  Not sure if it was lost in translation, but haven't there been a gazillion posts about the E7 and E07 (potentially) working with Android?


 
  Yeah there are.
   
  What he is saying is that it is not a supported feature. And as the CEO of FiiO, his stance is that people should not buy the E17,E07K,E7 for Android compatability. His post was probably in response to so many people getting it and not getting it to work with their units as we see in this thread. And so to probably stop more disapointement, he must tell people(if they didn't know already) that Android comptability is not a full feature of those units and thus support will only be crowd sourced.
   
  Basically, buy at your own risk.
   
  I believe that is what he means, I may be wrong in my interpretation. 
  I have not been active here because of the same thing, I can not provide Android compatability support.


----------



## moose392

Ive looked all around, but havent been able to find any info about the comparison between a Qualcomm WCD9310 (from the Google Nexus 4 and possibly the Galaxy SIII) and the DAC in the Fiio E07k. Will I be able to hear a difference (and how big) when using Grado SR225i's with them?
  Im not sure this was the place to ask, but if anyone knows, please let me know.


----------



## pannomimi

For anyone who owns and android phone with a wolfson wm8994 or wm1811 DAC, how is the sound from the E07k as compared to the latter? Would it be more worthwhile to go for a fiio E11 amp or the E07k dac/amp?


----------



## Robertinho

I bought a FiiO e07k and it works perfectly with my Samsung galaxy s3 no brand ita (Jelly Bean 4.1.2). I used the original Samsung OTG cable. It's important to connect first the FiiO to the cable and then the cable to smartphone. I did not need any program to make it work


----------



## lg777

Quote: 





robertinho said:


> I bought a FiiO e07k and it works perfectly with my Samsung galaxy s3 no brand ita (Jelly Bean 4.1.2). I used the original Samsung OTG cable. It's important to connect first the FiiO to the cable and then the cable to smartphone. I did not need any program to make it work


 
   
  Have you tried any other OTG cables by chance?  If it is the cable, the I'll order the OEM.  I have a couple of OTG cables that work with other USB devices but not the E07k.


----------



## Robertinho

This is the first cable that i tried


----------



## quick brown fox

Quote: 





robertinho said:


> I bought a FiiO e07k and it works perfectly with my Samsung galaxy s3 no brand ita (Jelly Bean 4.1.2). I used the original Samsung OTG cable. It's important to connect first the FiiO to the cable and then the cable to smartphone. I did not need any program to make it work


 
   
  I would really appreciate if you could post the FW Build Number and Kernel version of your SIII. Thanks.
   
  EDIT: My god, I had successfully make it work! (i9300 running 4.1.2, Omega ROM v42 with Yank555.lu kernel, v1.5) And to be perfectly honest, I still don't know how I made it happen.
   
  - tried swap/switching which was connected first, the E07k or the SIII. Had no success.
  - while E07k is properly connected to my SIII, tried connecting a 3.5mm jack to the aux in and out (doing this switches the Fiio E07k from aux to USB mode and back). Had no success.
  - tried combining above two actions randomly. Voila!
   
  Currently my E07k is connected to my SIII! And to be clear, I have NO idea on which of my actions (or combination of actions) prompted it to work. Even now I fear removing the Andes from my SIII just to have it _not_ work again.
   
  I'm using Poweramp and the music plays on my headphone while message notifications come out from the phone's speakers. Videos also play fine. USB charging set to OFF.
   
  I'm using a daisy chain of microUSB-to-female USB (the generic OTG cable) and a basic USB-to-miniUSB cable to connect the two devices. You could only guess on which combinations of connect/removal of connections I did with these cables.
   
  Volume controls can be used on both the SIII and the Andes.
   
  Hope this helps other people experiment on how to make the E07k work with their SIII.


----------



## kas206

Hi. I'm new here. 

This is going to be my first amp. I just purchased this from amazon and waiting for delivery. Seems like alot of people are having problems with usb dac working on there android phone. I was just wondering if anyone has got this working on a Nexus 4 with CM10 or any other ROM?


----------



## Epimetheus

Quote: 





quick brown fox said:


> I would really appreciate if you could post the FW Build Number and Kernel version of your SIII. Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: My god, I had successfully make it work! (i9300 running 4.1.2, Omega ROM v42 with Yank555.lu kernel, v1.5) And to be perfectly honest, I still don't know how I made it happen.
> 
> ...


 
  You should try to make it work again and write about how it works


----------



## floriangerard

Hello,
   
  I'm currently reading this post as i want to buy the 07K to run with my NOTE II....And i just tried to connect my FIIO E10 to my NOTE2 with OTG cable and an USB POWER PACK as the E10 is not powered....That's just fantastic it works perfect with the USB AUDIO RECORDER app on my NOTE2
   
  Here are the 2 questions:
  --> How do you set the playlist ??? i have 20 folders (FLAC albums) on my SD card in the note 2 and i manage to play one file but i don"t understand how to play directly the entire album...
  --> When the NOTE2 goes blocked its stopped playing....I need to "unblock" the screen to continue playback.
   
  Thanks in advance and the E10 is just fantastic with my HD650. I think i wont be buying the 07K until i check the power comsuption of the E10 with my powerpack.


----------



## Jeeze

My note 2 DOES work with the E07K. It is an I317M @ 4.1.2. Note 2>>otg>>E07>>Bryston home amplier>>Veritas 2.8 speakers. Sounds great using Neutron and huge hd flac files


----------



## Robertinho

My eo7k has worked perfectly with this android version 
   
  http://imageshack.us/f/854/screenshot2013022316154.jpg/
   
I used this otg cable
   
  http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B004ULZD7U/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
   
For make it all work i followed those steps ( it is very important to follow them in the right order as it is 
   
written on the instruction of the cable)
   
1. turn on e07k. 
   
2. connect the otg cable to the e07k
  [size=10.909090995788574px][/size]
3. connect the other side of the cable to the phone
  [size=10.909090995788574px][/size]
without any further do the entire complex was recognised by the phone and it plays with both musical lector
   
( the android one , poweramp and neutron). 
   
I did not have to use USB recorder pro


----------



## davidcotton

Hi
   
  Not an android user but saw this posted in a review on amazon uk.  You try this at your own risk etc etc :-
   
  But, I had to downgrade to 4.1.2 and, uinstal 'Poitee' kernal, it worked great, but, you ahd to re-boot with DAC connected or turned on to reconise it.

 I had other problems an dhad to upgarde to 4.2.1 so, lost the DAC funcion, I'm sure a kermal for ICS will be available too."
   
  That means nothing to me in all honesty, just thought I'd post it in case it helps someone.


----------



## TommyNavara

I have the 07k myself and i love it.


----------



## HeatFan12

Lol. I see after months and months the Android peeps are still trying to consolidate the love. A Clip+ would have alleviated the stress and you still would have a phone without an amp attached to it.

Cheers for the otg cables of the world!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowei006

heatfan12 said:


> Lol. I see after months and months the Android peeps are still trying to consolidate the love. A Clip+ would have alleviated the stress and you still would have a phone without an amp attached to it.
> Cheers for the otg cables of the world!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are. How are you feeling about andes now that you have had it for a while?


----------



## HeatFan12

Hey Panda,

I am loving it. I use it with a desktop, laptop, iDevices, Sansa players.

Great device. Again, thanks for all the work you put into the thread.

I do own an Android tablet but for now have no desire to see if it works with the Andes. I just use iems with it and have no stress with ice cream sandwiches or kernels or otg cables. Lol

Cheers!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyNavara

heatfan12 said:


> Hey Panda,
> 
> I am loving it. I use it with a desktop, laptop, iDevices, Sansa players.
> 
> ...




Hi, what do you think are the best portable devices to couple with the Andes?


----------



## bowei006

tommynavara said:


> Hi, what do you think are the best portable devices to couple with the Andes?



Android/Apple

Android because andes unofficially can worknas dac with select units and builds

Apple because pre 2012, you can bypass intenal amp easily and get a VERY ergonomical setup with L9


----------



## sammyhf86

Quote: 





jeeze said:


> My note 2 DOES work with the E07K. It is an I317M @ 4.1.2. Note 2>>otg>>E07>>Bryston home amplier>>Veritas 2.8 speakers. Sounds great using Neutron and huge hd flac files


 
  Very nice. The i317M looks like the Canadian twin of the American AT&T i317, according to wikipedia
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Note_II
   
  Kinda tempted to give the E07K a whirl on my i317 on stock 4.1.2 android...


----------



## sammyhf86

Quote: 





pannomimi said:


> For anyone who owns and android phone with a wolfson wm8994 or wm1811 DAC, how is the sound from the E07k as compared to the latter? Would it be more worthwhile to go for a fiio E11 amp or the E07k dac/amp?


 
  +1
   
  can anyone give their experience?


----------



## sammyhf86

Quote: 





quick brown fox said:


> I would really appreciate if you could post the FW Build Number and Kernel version of your SIII. Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: My god, I had successfully make it work! (i9300 running 4.1.2, Omega ROM v42 with Yank555.lu kernel, v1.5) And to be perfectly honest, I still don't know how I made it happen.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Which specific model/carrier S3 are you? I.e. American AT&T etc.


----------



## TommyNavara

bowei006 said:


> Android/Apple
> 
> Android because andes unofficially can worknas dac with select units and builds
> 
> Apple because pre 2012, you can bypass intenal amp easily and get a VERY ergonomical setup with L9




thank you Panda-sama


----------



## quick brown fox

Quote: 





sammyhf86 said:


> Which specific model/carrier S3 are you? I.e. American AT&T etc.


 
   
  It's an international GSM SIII, i9300.
   
  I'm beginning to think that a successful connection with Andes and my SIII is more or less a matter of luck (or maybe a coding bug). I've made it connect sometimes, sometimes it won't. It would, one time, work if I connected the Andes and then rebooted the phone, and often times it won't work. Sometimes I get lucky and get the Andes working on my first attempt, and often times it won't work.
   
  Notably, OFTEN TIMES IT WON'T WORK. There's almost no correlation with how/which I connected first, if I rebooted first, if I connected the Andes while music is currently running, if I waited two hours would the Andes then properly work, or whichever hocus-pocus I did first. Currently it feels that I would either get lucky or not, and if not, then try again and again.
   
  And yes, it does drain more battery even with USB charging off, or at least that's what I felt. Checked with BetterBatteryStats and the processor was running at minimum speed also (200Mhz), so I guess the data transfer between phone and DAC really does drain more battery. I'll do a proper attempt once I've made the E07k work again.
   
  But hey, I'm not running stock 4.1.2, and never tried Andes with stock rom, so maybe other people's mileage may vary.


----------



## lg777

I too had a few times where the E07k did work but never knew how to get it to take.  I even got the E17 to as well once.
   
  E7 is flawless.  I have the NA Note 2.  Tried on Roger's in Canada model and ATT model.


----------



## Ashade

I am pretty happy now... And why? Because as I suspected, the problem with my connections between the note II and the Fiio E07K where the cable. Here my experience:
   
  1. I tried several kind of cables, from adapters to... almost everything. As someone pointed, they weren´t "OTG" cables. "On the go" for Micro USB cables means that one of the five pins is connected to another ground pin, telling the device that is connected to another device which can manage. This said.
   
   

   
   
  2. I bought Lindy USB 2.0 Cable Micro-A/Mini-B 0.5m, which is OTG. Big disappointment at first, because it is A, and I didn´t realize it does not fit in my note II. As I had an useless cable, I decide to manually sand the chamfers.
   
   

   
   

   
   
  3. I got the cable to connect with my note. As soon as I connect the cable (even with nothing else connected in the mini USB side) I get the next message: "Conector USB conectado" (USB connector connected).
   
   
   

   
   
  4. Time to connect the Fiio E07K. I just tried connecting the cable first to the Fiio, then turning on the Fiio, and then connecting to the phone. Then I start "Your song" of Elton John in spotify and put on my Jaycar Pro Monitor. Sound is clear and defined!
   
   

   
  Enjoying it right now...
   
   

   
  Wondering right now if I sold my Fiio E17 very fast...


----------



## bowei006

ashade said:


> I am pretty happy now... And why? Because as I suspected, the problem with my connections between the note II and the Fiio E07K where the cable. Here my experience:
> 
> 1. I tried several kind of cables, from adapters to... almost everything. As someone pointed, they weren´t "OTG" cables. "On the go" for Micro USB cables means that one of the five pins is connected to another ground pin, telling the device that is connected to another device which can manage. This said.
> 
> ...


E17 is hard to use with Android/ apple/ nokia as DAC as its power draw is too large.

You cant use it as dac unless you have a middleman power source in between.


----------



## chrdxn

I'd still like to know if anyone on US carriers like AT&T or Verizon has gotten the E07k to work with the GS3 or Note 2. As stated much earlier in this thread, It worked for me exactly one time (played Spotify music for about 1/2 hour), but was never able to get it to play music before or after that. Also: I am able to use a USB audio tester app that processes any sound picked up by the mic and outputs to the earbuds. That works every time, so I know the cable works.


----------



## drmrwt

can i use the E07k with a desktop amplifier, i mean just using this as a dac when i am at home?
   
  Also even if i do get it to work with my s3 will it drain my phones battery?


----------



## Retrias

Yes you can use as a dac only,  you have to get some kind of fiio line out though.  The fiio e07 would drain your s3 battery to charget its if i am not mistaken


----------



## drmrwt

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Yes you can use as a dac only,  you have to get some kind of fiio line out though.  The fiio e07 would drain your s3 battery to charget its if i am not mistaken


 
  there are so many! on amazon. mostly for ipods and iphones


----------



## bowei006

drmrwt said:


> can i use the E07k with a desktop amplifier, i mean just using this as a dac when i am at home?
> 
> Also even if i do get it to work with my s3 will it drain my phones battery?


Yes with an adapter. L7 allows you to use with computer and Only as dac and then you can use another amp if you dont want to use andes amp.

It will use your phones batteries yes. Possibly a bit faster than normal.

You are offloading dac and amp to andes but that barely saves power. Default usb power draw i would expect to be more than the power you save from offloading.


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Yes with an adapter. L7 allows you to use with computer and Only as dac and then you can use another amp if you dont want to use andes amp.
> 
> It will use your phones batteries yes. Possibly a bit faster than normal.
> 
> You are offloading dac and amp to andes but that barely saves power. Default usb power draw i would expect to be more than the power you save from offloading.


 
  Both E7 and EO7K have a menu option to turn off the charging thru the USB connector so it doesn't have to drain your phone's batteries right? Does it also turn off the charging thru the mini-USB connector on the L7 adapter?
   
  If not I'm hoping the battery consumption won't be too big an issue for me since I use an extended battery on my GS3 phone that's little over twice the capacity as the original battery (4300mAh instead of the original 2100mAh).


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sacman said:


> Both E7 and EO7K have a menu option to turn off the charging thru the USB connector so it doesn't have to drain your phone's batteries right? Does it also turn off the charging thru the mini-USB connector on the L7 adapter?
> 
> If not I'm hoping the battery consumption won't be too big an issue for me since I use an extended battery on my GS3 phone that's little over twice the capacity as the original battery (4300mAh instead of the original 2100mAh).


 
  No. You HAVE to already turn it off to use with a phone. But there will still be a standard USB power draw. By default.
   
  That connector is only to charge the E17/E07K/E7. It ISN'T an input.


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> E17 is hard to use with Android/ apple/ nokia as DAC as its power draw is too large.
> 
> You cant use it as dac unless you have a middleman power source in between.


 
   
  My question is: Is the power draw that high? Because, I forgot to mention but I even use it with USB charging on without any problem at all. I don't think the power drain of the E17 without USB charging could be higher than the power drain of the E07K with it ON. Maybe my assumption here is wrong.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ashade said:


> My question is: Is the power draw that high? Because, I forgot to mention but I even use it with USB charging on without any problem at all. I don't think the power drain of the E17 without USB charging could be higher than the power drain of the E07K with it ON. Maybe my assumption here is wrong.


 
  I believe it is. Nobody was able to get it working with Android/iPad/Nokia even with USB CHG off.
   
  I spent quite a lot of time helping out in the e17 thread. But of course, Android isn't set in stone like iPad.


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> No. You HAVE to already turn it off to use with a phone. But there will still be a standard USB power draw. By default.
> 
> That connector is only to charge the E17/E07K/E7. It ISN'T an input.


 
  Okay thanks for the clarrification. I wasn't going to use the L7 connector myself but thought I'd ask about it when you brought it up.
   
  I was actually planning to use the USB OTG adapter to with my SG3. In fact, I actually returned the E17 back to Amazon and ordered the E07K which should be arriving to me today. Hopefully I can get it to work.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sacman said:


> Okay thanks for the clarrification. I wasn't going to use the L7 connector myself but thought I'd ask about it when you brought it up.
> 
> I was actually planning to use the USB OTG adapter to with my SG3. In fact, I actually returned the E17 back to Amazon and ordered the E07K which should be arriving to me today. Hopefully I can get it to work.


 
  L7 allows you to bypass internal amp of Alpen,Andes and E7. The USB on the side of the L7 is because on some of those models, the L7 will block the USB input. So wait. The L7' MAY allow you to use it as an input. I'm not sure. Forgot about that sorry.
   
  As you can see from this thread, many have, many haven't gotten them to work. E17 had never worked with any device I heard of in the E17 thread without a power source in the middle.


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> L7 allows you to bypass internal amp of Alpen,Andes and E7. The USB on the side of the L7 is because on some of those models, the L7 will block the USB input. So wait. The L7' MAY allow you to use it as an input. I'm not sure. Forgot about that sorry.
> 
> As you can see from this thread, many have, many haven't gotten them to work. E17 had never worked with any device I heard of in the E17 thread without a power source in the middle.


 
  LOL... well I'm gonna give it a try and see if I can get the digital signal from the USB OTG directly into the mini-USB of the E07K. The guy from Fiio on the E18 thread said they confirmed it worked but of course (like you said) many on this thread have had problems. And if it doesn't work I'll just use it as an amp only while I wait for the E18 to come out (hopefully by as early as July).
   
  At least I was able to return the E17 and now have the better unit (EO7K) to try it. Besides E07K is about $60 cheaper than the E17 so I save that money and also the two outputs of the E07K are more useful to me than the SPDIF input the E17.


----------



## FlyingAsianZ

Hello! Long time lurker here. I just got my otg cable and started using it with my galaxy s3. The cable I used: http://dx.com/p/micro-usb-male-to-usb-female-otg-adapter-cable-for-samsung-galaxy-s3-i9300-black-8cm-153644

 For those with the audio skipping/super fast playback issue, make sure your music files are in the INTERNAL storage, not the external SD card. I get the same issue, but only with the files that are on my SD card. Works like a charm for anything in my internal storage. Tried both stock media player and poweramp.
   
  Maybe the external SD card usages a same interface as the usb audio out and overloads the usb bandwidth perhaps?
   
  For those who are curious:
  Model:SGH-T999V (Wind Canada)
  Android version: Stock Jelly Bean 4.1.1, unrooted


----------



## carminedemaria

E7 work with ipad mini + adaptator lightning/micro usb?


----------



## KetchupNinja

Thanks for your review Bowie006!  I am now a proud owner of the E07k, should be coming in the mail sometime today


----------



## bowei006

ketchupninja said:


> Thanks for your review Bowie006!  I am now a proud owner of the E07k, should be coming in the mail sometime today


Enjoy CatchupGuitarNinja


----------



## Chriscorv55

I tried searching and came across this thread, I'm wondering if I can buy apples new lightning to USB cable for my mini ipad and use the fiio 07k to bypass the internal ipad mini dac to use the fiio e07k as the dac/headphone amp. Thanks


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





chriscorv55 said:


> I tried searching and came across this thread, I'm wondering if I can buy apples new lightning to USB cable for my mini ipad and use the fiio 07k to bypass the internal ipad mini dac to use the fiio e07k as the dac/headphone amp. Thanks


 
   
  sorry, it does not work.


----------



## Chriscorv55

jamesfiio said:


> sorry, it does not work.


 what are my options for something portable? Thanks


----------



## bowei006

chriscorv55 said:


> what are my options for something portable? Thanks


Ipod/galaxy/colorfly/Sansa/hisound/


----------



## Retrias

Please go search on the portable source gear thread first before showering the hell out of a thread with out of topic question


----------



## Chriscorv55

If you read my previous post I stated I'm using a IpAd mini


----------



## bowei006

chriscorv55 said:


> If you read my previous post I stated I'm using a IpAd mini


So use the iPad mini if you dont want another pmp.

Is there a specific need in an external amp?(not dac)


----------



## Chriscorv55

I have many different headphones hd800s grado 1000s, lcd2s. Need a travel amp


----------



## TheCase

Hi,
   
  I've been using the E07K for a while. Recently the left ear only I can hear clipping. I've tried several sources, several headphone all with the same problem. Any ideas?
   
  Thanks


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chriscorv55 said:


> I have many different headphones hd800s grado 1000s, lcd2s. Need a travel amp


 
  So you want a cheap travel amp to power those headphones right there?
   
  It looks like you are looking at sub $150 right?
   
  The E12 may do then. It has a lot of power. IT is intended to drive full size flagships like those. Early feedback shows that most are saying that it can. You will need adapters to turn quarter inch to eigth inch if you do though.


----------



## philiphotog

If I'm listening to any video file or movie via the Fiio E07K, is these a audio synching delay? Cannot seem to find an answer anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





philiphotog said:


> If I'm listening to any video file or movie via the Fiio E07K, is these a audio synching delay? Cannot seem to find an answer anywhere. Thanks.


 
  This is the first I have heard of this problem of the ANDES.
   
  Check your video program. VLC and other players for example have an audio delay button that is mapped to a key on the keyboard
   
  Try with another computer(or even 2), if the problem isn't on those, then it is probably your computer. If only video files played with _____ have that delay, it probably that player.


----------



## phlashbios

Quote: 





philiphotog said:


> If I'm listening to any video file or movie via the Fiio E07K, is these a audio synching delay? Cannot seem to find an answer anywhere. Thanks.


 
   
  I use my E07K with all sorts of video formats, MP4, AVI, MKV, WMV and no issues with any of them and playback. Would suggest your issue lies with your PC somewhere, in either the encoders or playback codecs.


----------



## Ashade

philiphotog said:


> If I'm listening to any video file or movie via the Fiio E07K, is these a audio synching delay? Cannot seem to find an answer anywhere. Thanks.




With Windows you can define a buffering time, and there's the possibility of setting it up to zero. In Mac I didn't find this option. In any case, I think you always get a small delay in the sound, but I didn't used it yet for movies so I cannot be completely sure. I'll try to test it today and come back with an answer, but initially take it like a “yes" of around 0.5s.


----------



## philiphotog

Thanks folks. I should rephrase my question. I have NOT purchased Fiio E07K yet and was waiting on an answer before buying. So my question was is there any audio delay on playback of the video files. It would seem not according to phlashbios. I use a mac and apart from hooking it up to that would be used with my sling player and an iPad listening via my Bose headphones.


----------



## Ashade

philiphotog said:


> Thanks folks. I should rephrase my question. I have NOT purchased Fiio E07K yet and was waiting on an answer before buying. So my question was is there any audio delay on playback of the video files. It would seem not according to phlashbios. I use a mac and apart from hooking it up to that would be used with my sling player and an iPad listening via my Bose headphones.




As I said, it's probably that you find some. Not a lot, but it might be enough to annoy some people. Let my run my test and we will find out. Just for the record, I sometimes find clipping in my iMac, and I haven't found the issue yet. It happens with my phone sometimes but cleaning the ram solves the problem, while in the iMac... it's probably software related.


----------



## Sacman

I use my EO7K on my Win7 desktop and MacMin as a DAC+amp but have never had issues with delay or sync.


----------



## Ashade

Ok, I have been running it in Mac and Windows. Similar results more or less. I noticed some delay with spotify in Mac, while configured in 48kHz. If it was configured in 96kHz, there is no delay, but sometimes a find some clipping, as I said this morning... Pretty weird... And it looks like it comes and goes.
   
  It runs much smoother in Windows though. Maybe it is software related. No major delay in any case.


----------



## philiphotog

Thanks so much Ashade and Sacman. Big help and guiding my decision and I purchased the unit.


----------



## TommyNavara

Heya guys is possible to jailbreak the ipod classic and bypass the internal dac and use the internal of the FiiO e07k?


----------



## akuma4u

straight up question
   
  when using the fiio e07k and fiio e11 connected to a portable device like an ipod touch which fiio amp delivers the best
   
  a) bass (loud, deep, etc.)
  b) best quality sound
  c) loudest db gain and volume
   
  need to decide which one to purchase.
   
  thanks!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> straight up question
> 
> when using the fiio e07k and fiio e11 connected to a portable device like an ipod touch which fiio amp delivers the best
> 
> ...


 
  a) without EQ, E11. With EQ, the E07K has better quality and more head thumping.
  b) I prefer E07K Andes to Kilimanjaro
  c) The ANDES outputs more mW @ 32 ohms but they both output the same amount of current.
   
  I heavily prefered ANDES to Killimanjaro. The E11 is about on average $35 cheaper than E07K though.
   
  I found the E11 to be a bit too warm without the detail of the E07K. The E07K obviously is also warm and bassy but it is in the end more clear.


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> a) without EQ, E11. With EQ, the E07K has better quality and more head thumping.
> b) I prefer E07K Andes to Kilimanjaro
> c) The ANDES outputs more mW @ 32 ohms but they both output the same amount of current.
> 
> ...


 
   
  so once the andes is properly EQed it will deliver better quality bass and sound over the e11?
  and is it possible to bypass the DAC on the andes and just use it as a plain amp?
   
  and ya u are right about the e11 being cheaper,. thats why i was a little on the fence on which one to buy but i guess its worth the extra 40 bucks for the andes since it has better eq functions and more power/gain and bass levels to choose from.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> so once the andes is properly EQed it will deliver better quality bass and sound over the e11?
> and is it possible to bypass the DAC on the andes and just use it as a plain amp?
> 
> and ya u are right about the e11 being cheaper,. thats why i was a little on the fence on which one to buy but i guess its worth the extra 40 bucks for the andes since it has better eq functions and more power/gain and bass levels to choose from.


 
  With a possible +10dB gain on the ANDES with its built in EQ. There is definately more quality.
   
  I never did an uber bass, bass off between the two though. The bass without the bass boost is definately more controled and higher quality on the ANDES. But once we start playing with Bass Boost, I wouldn't have thoughts on it.
   
  Yes, you need the FiiO L7 to do that($9). That would be a good add on for if you were going to and from work or travelling. But its not good if you need a fully at home static amp/DAC. Desktop units are made for that. Value of the ANDES is in its portability and function and feature.
   
  Oh gosh why do I always sound like a salesman with this? Anyway, its up to you really, there are other amps like the ZO2 that are famous with their bass(never heard it) so check that out too.
   
  The DAC should be the biggest selling point really if $40 matters. Unless you are only going to use it with an iPod or iPhone.If you just need an amp, look at Cmoy BB and ZO2


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> With a possible +10dB gain on the ANDES with its built in EQ. There is definately more quality.
> 
> I never did an uber bass, bass off between the two though. The bass without the bass boost is definately more controled and higher quality on the ANDES. But once we start playing with Bass Boost, I wouldn't have thoughts on it.
> 
> ...


 

 yes mainly it will be used on an ipod however i heard if you use and fiio amp connected to the zo2 it will deliver the BEST bass, which is what im trying to do..
  i dont know too much about the zo2 except its a bass booster.. but I was told thats all its good for.. the zo2 apparently works best when connected to an amp like the fiio
  so i guess i will go for the andes and the zo2
  and thanks for your help its greatly appreciated..


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> yes mainly it will be used on an ipod however i heard if you use and fiio amp connected to the zo2 it will deliver the BEST bass, which is what im trying to do..
> i dont know too much about the zo2 except its a bass booster.. but I was told thats all its good for.. the zo2 apparently works best when connected to an amp like the fiio
> so i guess i will go for the andes and the zo2
> and thanks for your help its greatly appreciated..


 
  Well if you read that that works well, find the article and see what they used.
   
  I don't think having two bass boosts is too good of an idea, the ZO2 should suffice already.
   
  Yep
   
  I can't help on Android USB OTG stuff that is generally asked here, but I can help with other stuff unless its E07K Vs ___Chinese Ebay Amp/DAC___


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Well if you read that that works well, find the article and see what they used.
> 
> I don't think having two bass boosts is too good of an idea, the ZO2 should suffice already.
> 
> ...


 

 might be a dumb question but the the zo2 act as an amp or does it only act as a bass booster?
  and isnt the fiio a chinese brand /made amp too?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> might be a dumb question but the the zo2 act as an amp or does it only act as a bass booster?
> and isnt the fiio a chinese brand /made amp too?


 
  It is both. Amp and Bass booster. 
   
  I was more referring to more unknown thousands of chinese audio products that many want comparisons too.


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> It is both. Amp and Bass booster.
> 
> I was more referring to more unknown thousands of chinese audio products that many want comparisons too.


 

 ah gotcha.. well the chinese really scored with the fiio thats for sure.. wouldnt really trust the other stuff though.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> ah gotcha.. well the chinese really scored with the fiio thats for sure.. wouldnt really trust the other stuff though.


 
  Many head fi loved brands are Chinese actually. I would say 40%. It's just that while most American audio companies become known on head fi, only the very few become well known on head fi for Chinese ones.
   
  Despite how famous FiiO may seem on here, I am quite surprised it is even more popular in China. I underestimated the headphone audio scene back home.


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Many head fi loved brands are Chinese actually. I would say 40%. It's just that while most American audio companies become known on head fi, only the very few become well known on head fi for Chinese ones.
> 
> Despite how famous FiiO may seem on here, I am quite surprised it is even more popular in China. I underestimated the headphone audio scene back home.


 

 oh youre chinese..
  dude i tried to find the fiios on taobao to see if there was a huge price difference but they are being sold for the same price there as in North america which kinda surprised me


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> oh youre chinese..
> dude i tried to find the fiios on taobao to see if there was a huge price difference but they are being sold for the same price there as in North america which kinda surprised me


 
  FiiO uses and highly recommends buying from Authorized dealers, this means that the price really doesn't get that much lower. 
   
  Wait, I don't know. I just realized that FiiO does not post their official polciy on chinese selling for mainland China. They only post a 'where to by' and authorized dealer section for those everywhere but mainland China.
   
  They may do it differently there.
   
  If you want a FiiO in America. Buy form authorized dealer. There are some revisions and some FiiO fakes out that make buying one from amazon or ebay meaning you get the lower revision models. Authorized dealers here for the most part offer free shipping(micca store carries most FiiO units and has free shipping)  and are the same price if not better.
   
  The cheaper ones on ebay are generally lower revision. Lower revision doesn't mean bad or not working, they just had some revisions thats all.


----------



## akuma4u

i think ill buy it from a local store.. even if i buy online most places will charge quite a bit for shipping to canada which is where im at. i do see some on ebay but now that u said they might be selling revisions u have scared me off lol


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> i think ill buy it from a local store.. even if i buy online most places will charge quite a bit for shipping to canada which is where im at. i do see some on ebay but now that u said they might be selling revisions u have scared me off lol


 
  Headphonebar is a popular Canadian FiiO dealer
   
  But yeah, local store works too.
   
  It's not they might be selling revisions. It's that they are probably selling older revisions.
   
  The only fakes are of the cheaper FiiO's. E3 , E5, and E6 only I believe at this moment.


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Headphonebar is a popular Canadian FiiO dealer
> 
> But yeah, local store works too.
> 
> ...


 

 oh wow thanks that headphonebar place is actually 15 bucks cheaper than what the guy in my city is selling them at and thats INC shipping for vancover to toronto .. thanks for that u just saved me some cash which i can buy an LOD cable with..


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> oh wow thanks that headphonebar place is actually 15 bucks cheaper than what the guy in my city is selling them at and thats INC shipping for vancover to toronto .. thanks for that u just saved me some cash which i can buy an LOD cable with..


 
  They are also a FiiO authorized dealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  People think that authorized dealers charge more. That is not always the case. There are times when the product is cheaper, but you are betting DOA, RMA, Warranty, legitimacy, and revisions on those $10 you save.
   
  Most companies have a statement on warranty that requires you to buy from authorized dealer if they are to fix your headphones or device. Keep that in mind. I didn't realize that until after buying a few pairs of headphones and reading some sad stories about bad happenings.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> oh wow thanks that headphonebar place is actually 15 bucks cheaper than what the guy in my city is selling them at and thats INC shipping for vancover to toronto .. thanks for that u just saved me some cash which i can buy an LOD cable with..


 

 My E17 came from the Headphone Bar and they threw in an free L9 and a second L8 cable for me. Great People!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> My E17 came from the Headphone Bar and they threw in an free L9 and a second L8 cable for me. Great People!


 
  SHHH You are now creating expectations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can imagine their staff getting emails on that free L9 and what not now lol.


----------



## romster

Alright, I went and bought myself an E07K with the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros 80 ohms.
  I'm kinda browsing through the options and stumbled upon the gain function: 0 db, 6 db or 12 db.
  Is there any difference besides the volume? I read that amps perform well at max power, but does that mean 12 db at 25 volume or 0 db at 40 volume? Does it change the battery life?
   
  The Fiio website and manual haven't been of help.


----------



## Retrias

Gain is when your max volume still can't drive the the headphone , I will suggest you to keep your gain to zero since you are using an 80 ohm headphone , and try to use the volume first
  Higher gain will sometime provide better sound as it reveals the details in the song if you are using  hard to drive headphone, battery consumption would be higher with higher gain


----------



## romster

Quote: 





retrias said:


> Gain is when your max volume still can't drive the the headphone , I will suggest you to keep your gain to zero since you are using an 80 ohm headphone , and try to use the volume first
> Higher gain will sometime provide better sound as it reveals the details in the song if you are using  hard to drive headphone, battery consumption would be higher with higher gain


 
   


 thanks!


----------



## akuma4u

i am getting a digizoid zo2 and an e07k when hooking them both up with my ipod does it go like this
   
  ipod --> L9 ---> fiio e07k --> 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable -->> digizoid z02
   
  or does the ipod connect to the digizoid first then to the fiio amp?
   
  thanks


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> i am getting a digizoid zo2 and an e07k when hooking them both up with my ipod does it go like this
> 
> ipod --> L9 ---> fiio e07k --> 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable -->> digizoid z02
> 
> ...


 
  Yes you could hook it up that way but why would you want to hook up 2 amps in series like that when one should suffice?
  Not only is it cumbersome to carry the 2 amp units but if your settings on the 1st amp is too high you run the risk of overdriving the imput of the 2nd amp which will lead to clipping and distortion and all that bad stuff.


----------



## bowei006

Anyway is fine.

But seriously. No need to do that. Andes has a +10dB bass eq and zo2 also has mega bass. Im a bass head and even that is too much bass


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Anyway is fine.
> 
> But seriously. No need to do that. Andes has a +10dB bass eq and zo2 also has mega bass. Im a bass head and even that is too much bass


 

 I forgot which thread I was in on this site but one guy was also running his set up like that for maximum bass,. and he said it really makes the bass the best it can be if u 2x amp it like that so , with my limited knowledge i went ahead and bought both the z02 and the andes .. maybe that wasnt such a bright move.. i guess ill try it out and see what its like and if it clips or distorts or doesnt make that much of a difference,. i will sell one of them in the classified section of this site..
   
  from what another guy told me, the andes will serve as cleaning and amping the sound and improving the quality and the z02 will serve as bringing out the bass..


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> I forgot which thread I was in on this site but one guy was also running his set up like that for maximum bass,. and he said it really makes the bass the best it can be if u 2x amp it like that so , with my limited knowledge i went ahead and bought both the z02 and the andes .. maybe that wasnt such a bright move.. i guess ill try it out and see what its like and if it clips or distorts or doesnt make that much of a difference,. i will sell one of them in the classified section of this site..
> 
> from what another guy told me, the andes will serve as cleaning and amping the sound and improving the quality and the z02 will serve as bringing out the bass..


 
  Try it out, and return the one you don't like, or if you like both.......well yeah.
   
  +10 dB on Andes and with the ZO2? is a bit extreme. Very extreme.


----------



## Sacman

Doesn't the iPod have EQ settings like the iPhone?
  And if so use the EQ to boost the bass before sending it out to the Andes for another +10db bass boost and see how that sounds.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sacman said:


> Doesn't the iPod have EQ settings like the iPhone?
> And if so use the EQ to boost the bass before sending it out to the Andes for another +10db bass boost and see how that sounds.


 
  Whatever you guys want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Test it out and have some fun.
   
   EQ iTunes to iPhone + E07K  EQ +ZO2 EQ
   
  I hold no responsibility for your testings.


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





sacman said:


> Doesn't the iPod have EQ settings like the iPhone?
> And if so use the EQ to boost the bass before sending it out to the Andes for another +10db bass boost and see how that sounds.


 

 ipods eq is a JOKE.. the BEST settling, believe it or not, is having the EQ turned OFF..
   
  this is what the user that i first saw double amp with the fiio and the z02 told me how to set it up:
   
  "I'm the double amp proponent and love the sound.  I go from source (iPhone 4 or 5) out via a Fiio LOD connector to my E-11, then into the ZO, which I set to high gain and highest red bass contour, and into my phones.  The E-11 controls the volume.  
   
  Done this way, no clipping or distortion, but you have to do it exactly as I have it laid out.  Trust me, I tried every other possible way and they all were distorted or worse.  You have to use a LOD connector.
   
  The sound depth, bass quality and quantity at low volume levels is what makes this so awesome.  Like a subwoofer in your head......"
   
  so i think the fiio is set flat and just used to control volume and by default it cleans up the sound and improves the quality , the z02 is what improves and boosts the bass..


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> ipods eq is a JOKE.. the BEST settling, believe it or not, is having the EQ turned OFF..
> 
> this is what the user that i first saw double amp with the fiio and the z02 told me how to set it up:
> 
> ...


 
  Something like that. The E11 isn't exactly a clean amp. 
   
  Try it out. It also REALLY depends on the headphones used also. some headphones don't work well with ZO2 and etc etc.
   
  Let us know


----------



## philiphotog

Can anyone help me update the firmware on my Andes? I downloaded the update from the Fiio website as a rar file. That's as far as I got. I'm using a Mac too. Thanks.


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





philiphotog said:


> Can anyone help me update the firmware on my Andes? I downloaded the update from the Fiio website as a rar file. That's as far as I got. I'm using a Mac too. Thanks.


 
  Firmware update for the E07K Andes... are you sure that's a firmware update you got?
  I just checked the Fiio website and the only download I see for the Andes that's a RAR file is a USB Driver for Windows computers... not for MACs.
   
  But as far as helping you on what to do with a RAR file... in order to open up the contents of that RAR file you need to download and install an archiving program like WinRAR for Macs.


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Something like that. The E11 isn't exactly a clean amp.
> 
> Try it out. It also REALLY depends on the headphones used also. some headphones don't work well with ZO2 and etc etc.
> 
> Let us know


 
  Yeah I don't see how that's going to clean up the signal since... in theory, any amplification is just going to raise the noise floor of the source. And so you're going to take that signal and put it yet thru another amp to step up the noise even more?
   
  But hey, that's just theory and what could actully happen is you get a great sounding output signal. Definitely try it and let us know.


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





sacman said:


> Yeah I don't see how that's going to clean up the signal since... in theory, any amplification is just going to raise the noise floor of the source. And so you're going to take that signal and put it yet thru another amp to step up the noise even more?
> 
> But hey, that's just theory and what could actully happen is you get a great sounding output signal. Definitely try it and let us know.


 

 in my case im using the e70k so the DAC will clean up and improve the sound quality before it goes into the z02..


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> in my case im using the e70k so the DAC will clean up and improve the sound quality before it goes into the z02..


 
  If your source is your iPod (like you mentioned) then you're using your E70K Andes as an AMP (and not a DAC) since the iPod's output thru the LOD is a low level analog signal (not digital).


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





sacman said:


> If your source is your iPod (like you mentioned) then you're using your E70K Andes as an AMP (and not a DAC) since the iPod's output thru the LOD is a low level analog signal (not digital).


 

 oh i thought the DAC would be activated? is it because of the LOD cable? if i use the headphone jack instead would the DAC be used then?


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> oh i thought the DAC would be activated? is it because of the LOD cable? if i use the headphone jack instead would the DAC be used then?


 
  You can't INPUT into the headphone jack since that's an OUTPUT only.
  The only 2 inputs to the EO7K Andes are the 3.5mm input stereo jack (analog) and the mini-USB port (digital). 
  Note that the LOD cable inputs to the EO7K Andes thru it's stereo jack.
  So the only time you're using the EO7K Andes as a DAC is when you've got something connected to its mini-USB port.


----------



## akuma4u

Quote: 





sacman said:


> You can't INPUT into the headphone jack since that's an OUTPUT only.
> The only 2 inputs to the EO7K Andes are the 3.5mm input stereo jack (analog) and the mini-USB port (digital).
> Note that the LOD cable inputs to the EO7K Andes thru it's stereo jack.
> So the only time you're using the EO7K Andes as a DAC is when you've got something connected to its mini-USB port.


 
  oh ok now it makes sense,..
   
  well im sure the andes acting as an amp only will improve the clarity and quality of the sound before it gets to the z02..
   
  so i think it should work out well.. i will let u know,. and if it doesnt and i find i just need either the fiio or the z02, i will sell the one i dont need on this site.. so if any of u guys need one of these amps let me know and i can hook you up


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





akuma4u said:


> oh ok now it makes sense,..
> 
> well im sure the andes acting as an amp only will improve the clarity and quality of the sound before it gets to the z02..
> 
> so i think it should work out well.. i will let u know,. and if it doesnt and i find i just need either the fiio or the z02, i will sell the one i dont need on this site.. so if any of u guys need one of these amps let me know and i can hook you up


 
  Yes typically when your source signal is garbage and you put it thru an amp well then you just get ... amplified garbage. But the low level coming from your iPod thru the LOD is actually very clean. And the amp of the EO7K Andes is much better and much cleaner than the amp of your iPod. So bypassing the so-so amp of your iPod and instead taking the clean low level output signal from your iPod and putting it thru the clean amp of the E07K Andes will still probably get you pretty clean amplified signal to put into the Z02.
   
  But we won't really know until you try so please do tell us when  you find out.


----------



## pkrdlr007

Has anyone heard this with the Hifiman HE-300. If so what impressions did you come to ?.


----------



## hulja

I'm using Andes with Grado sr325is and I am wondering is it possible to equialise headphones with suitable program on pc while Andes is used as DAC? I found a guide on how to do that here on head fi, and I use foobar2k with WASAPI.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





hulja said:


> I'm using Andes with Grado sr325is and I am wondering is it possible to equialise headphones with suitable program on pc while Andes is used as DAC? I found a guide on how to do that here on head fi, and I use foobar2k with WASAPI.


 
  Yes. Depends on what program you are using for audio playback
   
  Most have EQ's built in. iTunes and Foobar have EQ options(for foobar, you may need additional app download)
   
  But yes, you can EQ the digital signal and then have the E07K change it to analog and then EQ it again.
   
  But in all reality, the EQ on FiiO's are for ease of use and portability. It is a good alternative for those that don't want or have time to EQ their headphones. Real graphic or numerical EQ's are hard in a sense and take a while to get to where you want to get it too while the EQ's on the FiiO's are easy. I would recommend either spending a good amount of time on your music playback's EQ and not using FiiO EQ or use FiiO EQ if you don't want or have a few hours.
   
  EQ on FiiO is Mcdonalds
  EQ on music playback is like any top chef.
   
  The first one is fast and is good enough for most. A very well designed formula already that is already there and easy to do. Takes seconds.
   
  Whilst you can't take a few seconds in a new EQ program and expect it to sound good (unless you use pre sets). It also depends on how easy or good the EQ program is.
   
  You wouldn't really want to eat a meal from Wolfang Puck's restaurant at McDonalds. You could,but its best to choose one and focus on it.


----------



## hulja

Thanks for fast response! I am quite happy with adding few dB of bass on Andes and it was the thing I wanted on my headphones. It just the sentence 'When used correctly, equalization can make a good headphone great, and a great headphone superb.' that I read in that guide made me wonder... Well since I will not be buying new headphones or amp/DAC soon maybe I'll give it a try... Also, I wonder how audible would be the difference if I buy LOD for iPhone instead of line out?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





hulja said:


> Thanks for fast response! I am quite happy with adding few dB of bass on Andes and it was the thing I wanted on my headphones. It just the sentence 'When used correctly, equalization can make a good headphone great, and a great headphone superb.' that I read in that guide made me wonder... Well since I will not be buying new headphones or amp/DAC soon maybe I'll give it a try... Also, I wonder how audible would be the difference if I buy LOD for iPhone instead of line out?


 
  Just like amps. It is audible. But how much it matters to you, really depends. It gives better clarity more or less. But the difference may not be enough for you to care. 
   
  LOD's are having some problems right now with iPhones with iOS 5.1 and 6


----------



## hulja

What kind of problems, is it still usable?


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





hulja said:


> Thanks for fast response! I am quite happy with adding few dB of bass on Andes and it was the thing I wanted on my headphones. It just the sentence 'When used correctly, equalization can make a good headphone great, and a great headphone superb.' that I read in that guide made me wonder... Well since I will not be buying new headphones or amp/DAC soon maybe I'll give it a try... Also, I wonder how audible would be the difference if I buy LOD for iPhone instead of line out?


 
  I use the LOD connector to take the signal from my iPhone and input into the Andes and I love it. To me it's a DRASTIC IMPROVEMENT over using the iPhone's headphone jack. Much more cleaner, lot more dynamic punch.
   
  BTW the LOD (Line Out Dock) adapter is technically the low-level line out. As opposed to the higher-level headphone jack output.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





hulja said:


> What kind of problems, is it still usable?


 
  I'm trying myself, it doesn't seem to be. After the 5.1 update(lighting) it seems LOD's do not work anymore.
   
  I'll need others to confirm as well.


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Just like amps. It is audible. But how much it matters to you, really depends. It gives better clarity more or less. But the difference may not be enough for you to care.
> 
> LOD's are having some problems right now with iPhones with iOS 5.1 and 6


 
  Really? This is news to me. I'm running iOS 6.1 on my iPhone and using the LOD adapter output and it works great.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sacman said:


> Really? This is news to me. I'm running iOS 6.1 on my iPhone and using the LOD adapter output and it works great.


 
  I'm having massive problems. 
   
  With L9, its not working for me. Audio out with LOD


----------



## hulja

I am using iPhone 4S if that matters, old connector. Are they also affected?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





hulja said:


> I am using iPhone 4S if that matters, old connector. Are they also affected?


 
  I'm only one person, I'm using 4S and having problems.


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I'm having massive problems.
> 
> With L9, its not working for me. Audio out with LOD


 
  Maybe we have different iPhones. I'm using an iPhone 3GS and iOS 6.1.2 and the L9 adapter.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sacman said:


> Maybe we have different iPhones. I'm using an iPhone 3GS and iOS 6.1.2 and the L9 adapter.


 
  Yes, I'm using iPhone 4S with up to date software and it is not working for me with L9. It detects dock connector but no sound comes out be it the mute or vibrate is on or off.


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Yes, I'm using iPhone 4S with up to date software and it is not working for me with L9. It detects dock connector but no sound comes out be it the mute or vibrate is on or off.


 
  Ahhh... so the problem is most likely with the phone.
   
  I actually bought the E07K Andes to use as a DAC+Amp on my Samsung Galaxy 3 phone but I'm having the same problem as other Galaxy 3 owners here getting that to work. But I got it to work well as an Amp only with my old iPhone 3GS so there it will stay.


----------



## sYndrom

I can get the E7 for 70€ and the E07K for 90€. Is the E07K worth the higher price and will I be able to hear a difference with my Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro?

How does the E07K compare to a soundcard like the Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music? I have that card in my desktop, but the onboard sound from my notebook sounds boring in comparison, that's why I want to get a DAC/AMP to achieve similar or higher sound quality.


----------



## hulja

From what I've read it's definitely worth the price, but will you be able to hear the difference is all up to your ears I think...


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





syndrom said:


> I can get the E7 for 70€ and the E07K for 90€. Is the E07K worth the higher price and will I be able to hear a difference with my Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro?
> 
> How does the E07K compare to a soundcard like the Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music? I have that card in my desktop, but the onboard sound from my notebook sounds boring in comparison, that's why I want to get a DAC/AMP to achieve similar or higher sound quality.


 
  Well the E07K has a better DAC that can do 24-bit/96KHz  like it's bigger brother E17. I'm not sure I can hear the difference of the better DAC. But for me, the big selling thing the E07K has over the E7 are the separate bass and treble controls.


----------



## rosters

Hi New to this forum.
   
  Just got FiiO E07k and I am very impressed.
  Does anyone know if I can use the Apple USB charger to charge the E7, do I have to always use PC.


----------



## Sacman

Quote: 





rosters said:


> Hi New to this forum.
> 
> Just got FiiO E07k and I am very impressed.
> Does anyone know if I can use the Apple USB charger to charge the E7, do I have to always use PC.


 
  Yes you can use any USB wall charger to charge both the E7 and E07K Andes (that includes your USB chargers for iPhones and iPads). In fact the USB charger for your iPad has a higher charging rate than the iPhone or your computer so it charges faster.


----------



## rosters

Thanks


----------



## EasySounds

I've posted a similar question in another thread but just to gather more views here goes:
   
  If I already have an E11 and I would like a DAC for my laptop set-up (i think my laptop has intel hd audio; it's a pavilion dv7), should I get the E07K (which I'm leaning towards since it's portable and only <$10 more than the E10) or the E10 or some other equipment in a similar price range? Or would a DAC not add any value at all?
   
  Thank you.


----------



## bowei006

Depends if you need portability or not, and EQ options.


----------



## EasySounds

hi bowei006, thanks for the reply.
   
  As to portability, having it is always a plus (although my E11 is always a ready fallback) but I wouldn't compromise objective 'sound quality' for portability; however if subjective 'sound quality' may be compromised it is ok. 
   
  As to EQ, I'm totally new at this so I don't think I would know how to use it anyway; although it would be a nice addition for 'future-proofing' since I don't intend to buy anymore amps/dacs after this for the near future. but generally, EQ is not a prime concern.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## bowei006

http://www.head-fi.org/t/648922/is-the-olympus-e10-better-in-any-way-than-the-andes-e07k
   
  James of FiiO puts it as the E10 having better SQ than the E07K. The E07K was built for power and portability and feature, if you don't need it, then other devices will work.


----------



## EasySounds

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/648922/is-the-olympus-e10-better-in-any-way-than-the-andes-e07k
> 
> James of FiiO puts it as the E10 having better SQ than the E07K. The E07K was built for power and portability and feature, if you don't need it, then other devices will work.


 
   
  Hi Panda, thanks for the reply.
   
  Ok so that settles what I should get - ideally - for my laptop set-up: E10 over the E07K.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## bodosko

Hi.
   
  I changed my old FiiO E7 to the new E07K cause of a broken OLED.
   
  But trying it for the first time as a DAC on my laptop I can hear a lot of dirt sound.
  Some people say that this occurs normally when you aren't using good quality audio files.
  But I tried with VBR 0 44K/16b , 48K/16b and even 96K/24b flacs and they all sounded the same. There are dirt even when file is playing but no sound yet. But not when music is stopped.
   
  I'm using foobar with wasapi exclusive mode, FiiO E07K with 0 gain and AudioTechnica M50s. What bothers me is that this dirt isnt that soft dirt like from LPs, its a irritating one.
   
  I'm comparing right now both of them, E07K and E7. And my E7 sounds way WAY better. No artifacts, no dirt, perfect. 
   
  What now?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





bodosko said:


> Hi.
> 
> I changed my old FiiO E7 to the new E07K cause of a broken OLED.
> 
> ...


 
  Try on another computer.


----------



## SPtheALIEN

First post ever on this awesome site.
   
  Forgive my ignorance, but if I have the e07k with the l7, what features would I have if I add the e09k? It seems like it just changes some of the miniplugs to RCA outs--am I missing anything here?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





spthealien said:


> First post ever on this awesome site.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but if I have the e07k with the l7, what features would I have if I add the e09k? It seems like it just changes some of the miniplugs to RCA outs--am I missing anything here?


 
  E07K with L7 makes it so that you can use E07K as a DAC with whatever external amp you want(most, depends on input method)
   
  the E07K is portable amplifier for DAP's with a DAC for travel, work, or home purposes with a built in EQ. 
   
  Making it versatile
   
  Adding the E09K which is the updated desktop amp from FiiO allows you to dock the E07K into it. This then uses the DAC of the E07K with the amp of the E09K. You can choose to keep E07K volume control and EQ active through the LO Bypass switch.
   
  Adding the E09K just adds an external amp. The L7 with another external amp does the same thing. The combo of E07K and E09K just looks good as it docks right in and with sound signatures that work together.
   
  You could go with another external amp or the E09K. No real difference other than looking good and a matched sound sig(which isn't even a big deal for this price range for most people).
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet!"


----------



## SPtheALIEN

Ah. That's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## supaholo

Just got my Andes unit today, and it doesn't seem to hold a charge via usb to computer/wall adapter.  Whenever I try to turn on the unit, it shows the fiio logo and then briefly flashes the menu screen, then says "low power" and "bye" in quick succession.  When plugged into the wall/computer the little red charging light does come on though.  Also the computer seems to detect the unit in sys preferences.  Anyone have a similar issue?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





supaholo said:


> Just got my Andes unit today, and it doesn't seem to hold a charge via usb to computer/wall adapter.  Whenever I try to turn on the unit, it shows the fiio logo and then briefly flashes the menu screen, then says "low power" and "bye" in quick succession.  When plugged into the wall/computer the little red charging light does come on though.  Also the computer seems to detect the unit in sys preferences.  Anyone have a similar issue?


 
  Please leave it plugged into wall adapter/computer for 6 hours.
   
  If the ANDES is low on power, plugging it in quickly and unplugging it after 10 minutes even will have your problem(if that is what you are doing).
   
  If plugging it in somewhere does not show red LED, then try plugging somewhere that does give you red charge


----------



## Crookshank

Can i use the headphone output when the E07K inserted in E9K?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





crookshank said:


> Can i use the headphone output when the E07K inserted in E9K?


 
  That would defeat the purpose of the E09K?
   
  I do not know the answer to that question sorry, but hopefully someone comes here that does.


----------



## k4df4l

Quote: 





sacman said:


> Ahhh... so the problem is most likely with the phone.
> 
> I actually bought the E07K Andes to use as a DAC+Amp on my Samsung Galaxy 3 phone but I'm having the same problem as other Galaxy 3 owners here getting that to work. But I got it to work well as an Amp only with my old iPhone 3GS so there it will stay.


 
   
  I've been using the E07K (ver FWOOLMOOJA) between my PC, Galaxy S3 and Nexus 7 tablet with out any problems so far....
   
  Stats:
  E07K (ver FWOOLMOOJA)
  S3 (rooted but stock rom/kernel build JZ054K.I535VRBMB1, hardware ver I535.10)
  Nexus 7 (build JDQ39, rooted w/ Timur's kernel)
  USB2G cables I picked up off Amazon for cheap


----------



## SouthMoscow

Hi! I bay Fiio E07K, device is perfect. Now I trying install Fiio E07K ASIO Driver
  (downloading Fiio official web page), install in Windows 7 is OK, but when install in Windows 8 (in compatible mode Win7/mode Win8) and start playing music (Cowon JetAudio, WMPC, Windows Media Player.. etc..) works ok, but after 5-10min, I have a BSOD - "Kernel Secure check failure", I trying reinstall/uninstall, when ASIO Driver uninstall Fiio E07K works stable. I "Googled" this problem - when "Kernel secure check failure", Driver is not supported Windows 8!
   
   Fiio - PLEASE add official SUPPORT Windows 8 in Fiio E07K ASIO Driver!
   
  Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Connor822

Hello I have the V-Moda M-100s and I am looking for a good portable DAC/Amp that I can use for both my laptop and iPhone 4s. Would you guys say this would work for me? If not are there any better options around $100? Thanks.


----------



## bowei006

Audinist, ibasso, nuforce, headamp, hrt

Make other affordable choices for it. And many ebay chinese amps.

There are many options from JDS labs to custom Cmoys


----------



## Paul K

Hi guys,

I'm struggling to make sense of this. 

Can the Fii0 E07K Andes power Shure SE535 IEM's.

And would there be any significant changes


----------



## bowei006

paul k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm struggling to make sense of this.
> 
> ...


Yes. Not very hard.


----------



## Paul K

bowei006 said:


> Yes. Not very hard.




Thanks for that

When you say 'not very hard' I take it you mean it has no problem doing so, quite easy in fact


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





paul k said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> When you say 'not very hard' I take it you mean it has no problem doing so, quite easy in fact


 
  Yes. That is what I meant. Sorry, I was on mobile and could only do short quick responses. 
   
  I know a friend that really liked E11 with SE535 but it is really subjective


----------



## Paul K

bowei006 said:


> Yes. That is what I meant. Sorry, I was on mobile and could only do short quick responses.
> 
> I know a friend that really liked E11 with SE535 but it is really subjective




I would agree, a lot of people don't like the Shure's, and a lot say get a better Amp than the E11.

To be honest, I wouldn't class myself as an Audiophile, just someone who appreciates good music, and doesn't have to go overboard to achieve it. 

I find the E07K a great little Amp/DAC very much suited to my needs. It's waiting on the new cables coming.


----------



## Paul K

bowei006 said:


> Yes. That is what I meant. Sorry, I was on mobile and could only do short quick responses.
> 
> I know a friend that really liked E11 with SE535 but it is really subjective




I would agree, a lot of people don't like the Shure's, and a lot say get a better Amp than the E11.

To be honest, I wouldn't class myself as an Audiophile, just someone who appreciates good music, and doesn't have to go overboard to achieve it. 

I find the E07K a great little Amp/DAC very much suited to my needs. It's waiting on the new cables coming.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





paul k said:


> I would agree, a lot of people don't like the Shure's, and a lot say get a better Amp than the E11.
> 
> To be honest, I wouldn't class myself as an Audiophile, just someone who appreciates good music, and doesn't have to go overboard to achieve it.
> 
> I find the E07K a great little Amp/DAC very much suited to my needs. It's waiting on the new cables coming.


 
  So you already have both of them?
   
  Well that's good then
   
  There are many pure portable amps, but I take it you need dual functions.
   
  I am a fan of Shure


----------



## Paul K

Sorry for the duplicate post!! :-/
   
  Unfortunately I don't have them both, as this is my first venture into portable amps.  Therefore have no foundation to base my thoughts or findings.
   
  However, used to work for Linn Hi-Fi and have a good ear for sound quality without the science.
   
  Regards the dual function of Amp/DAC the option is there if I need it, as most of my listening is done on the go (children to contend with).


----------



## KT66

Will linn ever bring out a headphone amp or USB dac ?


----------



## Paul K

To be honest, I don't see them doing it in the next 5yrs, they have their place in the market and I don't see them deviating from it.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





paul k said:


> Sorry for the duplicate post!! :-/
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have them both, as this is my first venture into portable amps.  Therefore have no foundation to base my thoughts or findings.
> 
> ...


 
  Andes/FiiO Alpen/Nuforce/Headamp/iBasso/JDS
   
  Are all fair contendors then
   
  Some prefer a cleaner sound, whilst some prefer the deeper bass the E11 or other FiiO's give to their music(The E12 is an exception)


----------



## Paul K

bowei006 said:


> Andes/FiiO Alpen/Nuforce/Headamp/iBasso/JDS
> 
> Are all fair contendors then
> 
> Some prefer a cleaner sound, whilst some prefer the deeper bass the E11 or other FiiO's give to their music(The E12 is an exception)




I must admit I do like deep bass, and clarity in my music. I usually go for FLAC or ALAC to get close to clarity as possible. 

I've just ordered 2 sets of custom cables, and a custom LOD so hopefully that will also add to the portable music experience. 

Currently listening to my music on my iPhone 4S and have seen some discussions regarding the SQ of the 4S being better that the 5. The only problem is the 4S is 16GB and won't hold the entire ALAC library.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





paul k said:


> I must admit I do like deep bass, and clarity in my music. I usually go for FLAC or ALAC to get close to clarity as possible.
> 
> I've just ordered 2 sets of custom cables, and a custom LOD so hopefully that will also add to the portable music experience.
> 
> Currently listening to my music on my iPhone 4S and have seen some discussions regarding the SQ of the 4S being better that the 5. The only problem is the 4S is 16GB and won't hold the entire ALAC library.


 
  I personally don't think custom $100 LOD's are really worth the money, but that is just me.
   
  I like my 4S but don't use it for audio


----------



## Paul K

bowei006 said:


> I personally don't think custom $100 LOD's are really worth the money, but that is just me.
> 
> I like my 4S but don't use it for audio




Fortunately enough the LOD didn't cost that much! I have a limit as to what I spend in gear if I think it will make that much if a difference. 

I'm thinking about moving away from i-Devices with regards a FLAC player around 32gb that won't break the bank! 

Not seen anything to my liking as yet 

To bring the discussion back on subject for a reasonable price I found the E07K made a difference to my listening experience, and that's what I was after. Who know's, maybe in a years time I'll upgrade to something better.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

I took my chance and got the E07K.  Happy to report that it worked flawlessly with my AT&T Note 2, 4.1.2 connected through this:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/eForCity-Micro-Female-Male-Adaptor/dp/B0023FTRUO/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1364615839&sr=8-11&keywords=micro+usb+to+usb+a 
   
  I have also mated with the Fiio E09K; that worked too...drove my HD800s beautifully (nearly as good as my WA6SE!).  Impressive!
   
  Thank you, Fiio!


----------



## acti0n

Will the E07K provide a noticeable improvement in sound quality over my 2012 Macbook Air for my DT770 Pro 80? Volume has not been an issue with the Air, and I've been quite satisfied with the sound, but lots of people here say the DT770 80s improve drastically with an amp. Will the E07K do the trick, or am I better off spending more for something else?


----------



## Paul K

Quote: 





acti0n said:


> Will the E07K provide a noticeable improvement in sound quality over my 2012 Macbook Air for my DT770 Pro 80? Volume has not been an issue with the Air, and I've been quite satisfied with the sound, but lots of people here say the DT770 80s improve drastically with an amp. Will the E07K do the trick, or am I better off spending more for something else?


 
  I suppose you could order one from Amazon, try it, and if you don't like it you can send it back under 30 day return.  Which is you right under the distance selling act. 
   
  I bought the E07 Andes and noticed a significant difference through my iPhone, to the point where I have not had the volume up past 20.  The bass is great, nice and deep, but that may be subjective.


----------



## Oxide36

I purchased a E07K and returned it.  Using the E07K as a DAC with Windows drivers actually made the sound a lot worse compared to the soundcard in my HP Envy laptop.  Installing the ASIO drivers from Fiio's website made the sound slightly better over my laptop, but was causing BSODs.  So basically the DAC portion of the unit was worthless.  Using it as just an amp, it did make my ATH-AD900X sound a tiny bit better, but was not worth nearly $100 for what I was getting out of it.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





marcookie said:


>


 
  Hey guys, does anyone know what DAC that is? The bottom of that thing looks gorgeous


----------



## Retrias

Provably the apex glacier, its the only one i can recall to be that thin and metally


----------



## quisxx

Decided to take the leap and order the e07k to go with my note2.  Will report to you guys if it woks or not (for me) when I get it.  Strange how it works for some but not others.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> I have also mated with the Fiio E09K; that worked too...
> 
> Thank you, Fiio!


 
  So how was it?  Did it ask to cuddle afterwards?


----------



## Sko0byDoo

quisxx said:


> So how was it?  Did it ask to cuddle afterwards?




wham bam thank you ma'am, no need to cuddle! :atsmile:

Haha...I'm still looking for an OTG cable, just don't get this,

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008635BA2/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

as someone has suggested in earlier posts. It's the female (not male) at the usb mini end (Amazon refunded and told me to keep it though, so no hurt). Check out some Chinese eBay sellers, they have the right one.


----------



## quisxx

Moment of truth to come later.  My Andes arrived today and I have it charging now.
  Kudos to Fiio for adding all these accessories for free. silicone case plus screen protectors are a godsend for me.


----------



## quisxx

Aaaaaand, back to amazon it goes. I'm having the same problems as everyone else 
  I was hoping to be special.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Aaaaaand, back to amazon it goes. I'm having the same problems as everyone else
> I was hoping to be special.


 
   
  What happened?


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> What happened?


 

 No sound, and music plays in FF. USB OTG cable works fine, I was using my mouse on my phone with it just to check, so it's the DAC 
  It's too bad, I really wanted to like it.


----------



## quisxx

Just in case anyone was wondering, when used as an amp alone, the eo7k puts out a lot more bass than the E11 when both are at full bass boost levels.  I remember not getting the original E7 b/c  I was told the E11 had more bass.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> No sound, and music plays in FF. USB OTG cable works fine, I was using my mouse on my phone with it just to check, so it's the DAC
> It's too bad, I really wanted to like it.


 
   
  Sorry to hear, my Note II worked first time out (I do admit that some usb cables I got didn't work out, and I'm still searching for a short portable OTG usb).  Wonder what other differences can there be to make this not working for everyone.


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Aaaaaand, back to amazon it goes. I'm having the same problems as everyone else
> I was hoping to be special.


 
   
  Dude, it works. Are you sure you have a OTG cable?
   
   
   


sko0bydoo said:


> Sorry to hear, my Note II worked first time out (I do admit that some usb cables I got didn't work out, and I'm still searching for a short portable OTG usb).  Wonder what other differences can there be to make this not working for everyone.


 
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111036655521?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
   
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BU4ML1Q/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
   
  I got the second one.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





ashade said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111036655521?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
   
  Yup, just ordered that yesterday; and one other Chinese version.  Will let you know if this works out!


----------



## Ashade

Yeap, I am going to get that as well. I'll report back.
   
  EDIT: I couldn't resist the temptation of saying that I am listening Adele on spotify radio with Jaycar Prom Monitor + Fiio E07K in my iMac and... WOW... I am just enyoing... ^^
   
  http://www.youtube.com/embed/uBmwdlBFs1s


----------



## acti0n

Quote: 





ashade said:


> Yeap, I am going to get that as well. I'll report back.
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't resist the temptation of saying that I am listening Adele on spotify radio with Jaycar Prom Monitor + Fiio E07K in my iMac and... WOW... I am just enyoing... ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/uBmwdlBFs1s


 
  What difference does the E07K make compared to the iMac?


----------



## Ashade

I am definitely not an expert but for me the sound is cleaner. Plus you can eq on the go while playing or any other stuff, something that I love because I like to have bass for gaming.


----------



## bowei006

Macs generally produce a warmer and more bassy sound. 

The Andes general trait is warm and bassy. But take it a few steps further. Tone down general clarity. Add some THD and other objective measurement "losses" and voila. Apple audio. Still better standard audio than most mass produced standard audio from
Others


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Macs generally produce a warmer and more bassy sound.
> 
> The Andes general trait is warm and bassy. But take it a few steps further. Tone down general clarity. Add some THD and other objective measurement "losses" and voila. Apple audio. Still better standard audio than most mass produced standard audio from
> Others


 
   
  By the way Panda, I forgot to mention but I do like your avatar.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ashade said:


> By the way Panda, I forgot to mention but I do like your avatar.


 
  Thanks. Let Steve Guttenberg's manly chest of Panda-ness overwhelm all your senses.


----------



## Yaazh

Is pairing E07K with E12 (instead of E09K) feasible and is it a good idea?


----------



## bowei006

yaazh said:


> Is pairing E07K with E12 (instead of E09K) feasible and is it a good idea?


For what purpose? On the go?

Or desktop use?

If for desktop.... Why? Get a full desktop set from schiit, maverick, audio gd, nuforce, audinist, audioengine etc etc


----------



## Yaazh

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> For what purpose? On the go?
> 
> Or desktop use?
> 
> If for desktop.... Why? Get a full desktop set from schiit, maverick, audio gd, nuforce, audinist, audioengine etc etc


 
  Thanks Bowei for the insightful question..."desktop vs. on-the-go...'...
  It was for on-the-go and I guess that makes E12 the clear choice.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Quote: 





yaazh said:


> Thanks Bowei for the insightful question..."desktop vs. on-the-go...'...
> It was for on-the-go and I guess that makes E12 the clear choice.


 
   
  You do have a very valid idea, use the E07K for the DAC and E12 for the amp, if you don't mind the thick stack on-the-go.  Main diff. between the two is that the E07K is a DAC/amp combo but the amp portion is not as powerful as on the E12 (which is only an amp, no DAC).  
   
  I got the E07K for now and wait for the E18/19 which include a dac and a _powerful_ amp.  I'm happy with the sounds E07K gives though...


----------



## bowei006

yaazh said:


> Thanks Bowei for the insightful question..."desktop vs. on-the-go...'...
> It was for on-the-go and I guess that makes E12 the clear choice.


You dont meed the andes on the go unless you want to try for usb otg to dac but then. The e18 can do that(soon)


----------



## TommyNavara

on the go: fiio portable player. gg wp.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





ashade said:


> Dude, it works. Are you sure you have a OTG cable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Update: Lindy cable arrived today aaaaand........... Still not working.  I'm pretty sure this is a carrier related problem. So for the people who have it working post your carriers so others will know what carriers this works with, and those of us who can't get it to work should post our carriers as well, to save others money.  On the bright side I can use the lindy cable for my ps3 controller when I play my playstation emulator on my phone, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Ashade

Here is my previous post showing that it work with the Note II N7100. If it is a problem related with the carrier, then check your model version, and hopefully you could install a cleaner and more generic ROM for your model.
   
  Have a look around XDA. Maybe somebody came out with a custom ROM with USB Audio for that model.
   
  Hope this helps.
   
  Quote:


ashade said:


> I am pretty happy now... And why? Because as I suspected, the problem with my connections between the note II and the Fiio E07K where the cable. Here my experience:
> 
> 1. I tried several kind of cables, from adapters to... almost everything. As someone pointed, they weren´t "OTG" cables. "On the go" for Micro USB cables means that one of the five pins is connected to another ground pin, telling the device that is connected to another device which can manage. This said.
> 
> ...


----------



## quisxx

Reading your post again confirms what I was thinking.  Our Note2's are waaay different.
  1. My cable fits inside my Note w/o any modifications
  2. The USB connection message comes up with this cable (lindy) and the original USB OTG cable I ordered.


----------



## quisxx

Maybe I need spotify lie you? or that other player others report as working.  I tried with stock player and stock video player, and both don't work


----------



## quisxx

Update:
  Spotify won't work with it either.


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Reading your post again confirms what I was thinking.  Our Note2's are waaay different.
> 1. My cable fits inside my Note w/o any modifications
> 2. The USB connection message comes up with this cable (lindy) and the original USB OTG cable I ordered.


 
   
  I have two lindy cables. After writing this post, I bought exactly the same you have, thus I have USB A and B for the lindy cables. If the USB message comes up that is a good start. 
   
  Could you post a snap of your config page as the last one I posted?


----------



## quisxx




----------



## Ashade

Is it rooted? Why don't you try perseus kernel?


----------



## quisxx

No not rooted, stock roms and kernels.


----------



## Ashade

I never tried stock... I can not help out there. I bought it, made me the promise to wait a little bit more than usual to root it, and rooted it the following day. O_o


----------



## Yaazh

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> You do have a very valid idea, use the E07K for the DAC and E12 for the amp, if you don't mind the thick stack on-the-go.  Main diff. between the two is that the E07K is a DAC/amp combo but the amp portion is not as powerful as on the E12 (which is only an amp, no DAC).
> 
> I got the E07K for now and wait for the E18/19 which include a dac and a _powerful_ amp.  I'm happy with the sounds E07K gives though...


 
  Thanks for the idea. Helped a lot. Just got the E07K for now & skipped E12. Will wait for E18


----------



## Yaazh

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> You dont meed the andes on the go unless you want to try for usb otg to dac but then. The e18 can do that(soon)


 
  Once again thanks much Panda Man, for guiding an excited Newbie. Just got my E07K. Really liked the effect of the amp (my first time into this stuff. So no real comps) just using Aux-in. Amazing.
   
  Also tried "PC USB > E07K > stock_PC_speakers". The quality improvement using E07K is almost negligible in this setup. May be it's my setup but the DAC seems to offer little.
  But, at least want something to get started and improvize incrementally. man these things takes time...
   
  Yes want to try a few other setups including a semi-portable system for my bedroom for quiet listening. Thought something like "Nexus 10 > E07K > PSB_alpha_PS1",
  Reading up on pros and cons. N10 doesn't seem to support USB Audio (Timur's Kernel only supports N7) and PSB speakers seem bass light.
  May be a time optimal solution is: something like KEF's X300A speakers that has DAC/AMP built in & just hook up to a USB...hopefully it's N10 compatible.
   
  PS: The aesthetics/finish, and complete-with-accessories, including a silicone skin of E07K is so impressive. FiiO is so thoughtful.
  The manual does have a few clear usage scenarios for the product / configurations (Wish I had this info. prior to purchase. would have been so useful and saved me time).
  Again I wish they had published the "contents of the package' online to save time. (they do list it out rather clearly in the manual)


----------



## bowei006

I believe they do have online manuals for download for each of their devices on the FiiO website.

You are welcome.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Ordered this for my Note II and the E07K:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310623227449?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
  It came in today and it worked!  Yeah....   
   
  *** edit ***
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111036655521?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
  Works also!
   
  Phone firmware version (AT&T USA):


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





sko0bydoo said:


> Ordered this for my Note II and the E07K:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310623227449?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> It came in today and it worked!  Yeah....


 
   
  What version, kernel, ROM do you have? Could you take a snap as one of the above posts?
   
  Still trying to guess why some people has problems...


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Yaazh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also tried "PC USB > E07K > stock_PC_speakers". The quality improvement using E07K is almost negligible in this setup. May be it's my setup but the DAC seems to offer little.


 
  What do you mean by stock PC speakers?


----------



## bowei006

Using such a device with cheap audio systems like built in pc speakers will of course produce negligable results.

Most "pc speakers" arent very meant to be clear or hq.


----------



## Moolok

Today the postman rang my doorbell and handed me a parcel. Inside was
   
  - FiiO E07k dac
  - FiiO E09k headphone amp
  - FiiO A1 digital amp
  - Cordial CFU 0,3 CC professionell RCA cable 0,30m
  - The t.akustik ISO-PAD 5 (pair)
   
  I already own AKG K601 headphones and a pair of Audio Pro Evidence E.1 speakers with banana plugged wires.
   
  Now using Foobar2000 to listen flac files with Kernel streaming plugin.
   
  Definitely an improvement from mp3's and motherboards integrated audio circuit.
   
  Thank you Head-Fi (and other boards).


----------



## TommyNavara

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Using such a device with cheap audio systems like built in pc speakers will of course produce negligable results.
> 
> Most "pc speakers" arent very meant to be clear or hq.


 
   


 +1


----------



## geekgeek

Hey guys, amateur audiophile question here.
   
  I'm currently using an iPod classic 7th Gen with a FiiO E12, would there be any improvement for me to switch to a Amp/DAC hybrid like the E07k?


----------



## bowei006

geekgeek said:


> Hey guys, amateur audiophile question here.
> 
> I'm currently using an iPod classic 7th Gen with a FiiO E12, would there be any improvement for me to switch to a Amp/DAC hybrid like the E07k?


The improvement would be if you are on vacation and want a dac for your laptop. Otherwise no


----------



## geekgeek

Cool thanks Mr Panda


----------



## nuno91

hi everybody
  i'm french so appologises for the miss
   
  i have a question before to buy a fiio .
  i hesitate between e07k and e 17 the price is not exactly the same.
   
  what the interest to have spdif on the e17 is is better than the rca plugs to transmit 192 khz streams(my amp has a 24/192 dac inside)?
  i 'm lost about this point
  (i have galaxy note 2 stock rom,root,otg cable philps fidelio L1 and denon avr 1911 for hc amp)
  thanx a lot for your answer


----------



## bowei006

nuno91 said:


> hi everybody
> i'm french so appologises for the miss
> 
> i have a question before to buy a fiio .
> ...


Oh Bonjour! Ca va?

Je suis Monsieur Panda. 

Je veux essayer practicer ma francaise.

Si votre DAC supporte le 192/24, vous pouvez utilisez un cable digital coaxial ou optical toslink pour connecter votre DAC avec le E17.

Mais, votre DAC a avoir le output de coaxial ou toslink.

Le E17 a le feature du spdif pour haut performance, mais le E07K n'est pas cette feature.

-----
En anglais:
You can use your dac with the e17 with spdif to get 192/24. But your dac needs to output coaxial or toslink port for it to work. 

Your music track should also be in 192/24 if you do this


----------



## nuno91

thanx not bad french written mr panda
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  in fact i ve just checked i don't have digital output on my denon amp avr1911 only input like the fiio e17.
  so what could i do to link my galaxy note2 the fiio e17(i need L7 to bypass amp fonction) and my amp to have the best resolution?
   
  i have a dac inside my denon but i think it's less good than the dac with wolfson chip but i'm not sure?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





nuno91 said:


> thanx not bad french written mr panda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks. I'm still learning. I know I messed up some parts.
   
http://usa.denon.com/DocumentMaster/US/AVR-1911-OM-E_006.pdf
   
  Page 17 of the manual shows that this does feature Digital Coaxial Output. Not sure if that would work with input though(as in input a source and then output throught their)
   
  Wait, why do you even need the Denon? You aren't using its amp or DAC. What is your source? Most sources will have S/PDIF output.
   
  You can try to see if a USB OTG cable will work with it.


----------



## nuno91

ok i explain my goal
   
  in fact i'm lookin for a polyvalent dac
  i have two sources possible
  my galaxy note2 samsung to listen with fidelio L1 headphone( amp and dac are usefull)
  the same thing with my sansa clip+ if it's possible
  the flac are from 24/ 192khtz .
   
  my second goal(the harder to realise IMO) is to connect my source to a dac to bypass the samsung chip and the dac to my denon amp to listen in stereo thru my stereo speakers
  i know my amp has already a dac 24/192khz inside but i think this sound better with the fiio maybe not?
   
  finally i wondering if i plug my samsung in (rca in aux)of the amp ,the flac with 24/192 stream could work?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





nuno91 said:


> ok i explain my goal
> 
> in fact i'm lookin for a polyvalent dac
> i have two sources possible
> ...


 
  polyvalent as in multi feature right?
   
  Putting 192/24 tracks on those devices is a waste. I do not believe those devices support 192/24. If not, you are then wasting storage space, battery life and processing power to downconvert the tracks.
   
  to do the second one, you can get a DAC with a USB OTG to TRY to bypass the chip. It doesn't always work. With the chip bypassed to another DAC, you can then connect the output of that unit to the input of the reciever.


----------



## nuno91

thanx for your advice;  then you think my denon amp could be also best than the fiio about the dac fonction?
  so is not interesting in my case?
  then for what using is the e17 dac is for .for high end hifi amp without integrated dac with sacd or br audio?
  in my case the e07k will be sufficient?


----------



## bowei006

nuno91 said:


> thanx for your advice;  then you think my denon amp could be also best than the fiio about the dac fonction?
> so is not interesting in my case?
> then for what using is the e17 dac is for .for high end hifi amp without integrated dac with sacd or br audio?
> in my case the e07k will be sufficient?


It depends on your speakers but i do not think using the E17 will make that much of a difference from the receiver.

If you do want to. You can with the E17 and L7 cable though

If you want e07k for headphones and computer then it will be fine.


----------



## nuno91

i think the 07k and it's at the same price than the e7 is a best choice in my case i don' have the using of spdif
  thanx  alot for all your advices


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





nuno91 said:


> i think the 07k and it's at the same price than the e7 is a best choice in my case i don' have the using of spdif
> thanx  alot for all your advices


 
  The E7 is discontinued. The E07K is the replacer of it.
   
  You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Very Best,


----------



## quisxx

Nuno, what carrier is your note2?


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Nuno, what carrier is your note2?


 
   
   
  Quote: 





nuno91 said:


> i think the 07k and it's at the same price than the e7 is a best choice in my case i don' have the using of spdif
> thanx  alot for all your advices


 
   
     The E17 is apparently not compatible with the Note II but.... tu peux essayer. I would go with the E07K just to be safe. On the other hand, it looks like even the E07K it's not compatible with all the Note II, as quisxx is suggesting above. Living in France I bet you have the international version, thus you should be fine.


----------



## MorAase

Should I get the fiio l3 or fiio l7 for my Iphone 4s?


----------



## ChavaC

You want the L3 unless you're intending to feed the e17's DAC into a different amp.


----------



## MorAase

Ok. Fiio L3 then as LOD to connect the e07k to my Iphone 4s

Being an utterly novice, I still dont grasp why you would want to power up the already powerful Iphone, and yet do not understand why a dac such as Andes could improve the fantastic sound of Iphone, but thats me )

And that lossless issue. I know Spotify may not give such q, but I strem my music in the "extreme" setting. Maybe not far from losless then ?

My iphone is a 64 gb - do have some space then for some music. 

My earbuds is Shure se535 with acs custom sleeves. Guess they work fine with Andes e07k ?

Ps 
Battery life. How do you organize yourself on long trips, so that Iphone is the very last to die ?
I have a mophie battery pack, will power my Iphone 4s for a long trip to say Istanbul.


----------



## ClieOS

Okay, some misunderstanding here I can see.
   
  First, L7 extract the analog line-out signal from iPhone, and allow you to amplify it with an amp. This process doesn't in anyway involves the DAC of E7, E07K, or E17 (or and DAC after the L7), as the iPhone's DAC already decode the digital signal to analog sound before sending it to L7.
   
  Second, you want an amp because you want more power, either in voltage, current, or both. iPhone's internal amp is fine, but it is not as power as a dedicated amp. So what if your headphone doesn't actually need that much power? Well, that benefit will be small in the case, if any at all. So does it mean you will never notice any difference? Well, it depends on a few factors, but generally there will be some difference, and even a small improvement. But whether it is worth your while is for your own determination. The rule is, the more demanding your headphone is, the more benefit you will see on an external amp. How do you know whether your headphone is demanding? From the spec, and from your own experience. What if you are a novice and don't know whether your headphone is well driven or not? In that case, you can risk and buy an amp to satisfy your curiosity, or choose to be happy since you didn't find any problem in the first place.
   
  To make the right decision requires having the right knowledge in the first place, and most of what you need to know has already been posted in the forum, so do enough research and you will eventually see a clearer picture.


----------



## TommyNavara

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Okay, some misunderstanding here I can see.
> 
> First, L7 extract the analog line-out signal from iPhone, and allow you to amplify it with an amp. This process doesn't in anyway involves the DAC of E7, E07K, or E17 (or and DAC after the L7), as the iPhone's DAC already decode the digital signal to analog sound before sending it to L7.
> 
> ...


 

 Crystal clear.


----------



## MorAase

Not Crystal Clear, not even close 
   
  Apple Iphone 4S
  and
  Shure SE 535
  -- that is were I stand today, May 1st 2013
   
   
  First, I wandered long in the head-fi fora to get the understanding  of custom sleeves -
  I got it, and am on my way to my audiologist - I know this will help me a lot!
   
  Next, I was  so confused of that Baldur  MKII talk, they are so much better! Well, after some asking, I learnt that my¨
  Shure cable would do just fine. I might not notice any better sound from Spotify. So I "ditched" that 130 usd buy it now.
   
  Then a better amp a better DAC, Since my first Iphone - the 3s - I have had the impression that this would improve the listening greatly,
  But maybe not on 4 - just a waste of money, such as with the cable?
   
  And finally, battery life. That one I have fixed with a Mophie Juice Pack, now my Iphone 4s lasts for a long travel of say 16 hours (there is still no charging option on a intercontinental flight...)
   
  But, if such a Fiio dont last as long as my Iphone with Mophie, even dies after 5 hours, then this  Fiio 07k shopping is waste of time.
   
   
  Sory, I was unable to find fullfill answers of these questioms on the previous 51 pages of this  thread.


----------



## bowei006

The DAC of the Andes won't be used with the iPhone on the go. Battery is about 15-20 hours. There is an indicator on the Andes to tell you how to organize your power.


----------



## MorAase

So far away ? 

I dont own a PC / mac, my gear is never connected to a pc, 

I dont need a dac then at all?

Just a amp then? Like E11 ?


----------



## bowei006

moraase said:


> So far away ?
> 
> I dont own a PC / mac, my gear is never connected to a pc,
> 
> ...



 
 If that is so, then no you do not. Yep, an amp like E11/E12 from FiiO or Headroom, Leckerton, iBasso etc etc


----------



## ClieOS

To make it really crystal clear - I don't see much of any point on using SE535 with an amp. In fact, none of any current Shure IEM needs an amp.


----------



## bowei006

Best advice is money saving advice


----------



## MorAase

Talking about Crystal Clear!

Thank you soo very much for superb advice, I now see the light, and can start to enjoy my music! 

Thanks!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





moraase said:


> Talking about Crystal Clear!
> 
> Thank you soo very much for superb advice, I now see the light, and can start to enjoy my music!
> 
> Thanks!


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
   
  Very Best,


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"


 
   
  You keep forgetting your "very best," in your posts for May...


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





moraase said:


> So far away ?
> 
> I dont own a PC / mac, my gear is never connected to a pc,
> 
> ...


 

 I would suggest the E07k over the E11. The sound is a lot warmer, and Fuller (not as thin/hollow) when compared to the E11.  Also has more Bass options, and gives treble options (no treble option on the E11).


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> I would suggest the E07k over the E11. The sound is a lot warmer, and Fuller (not as thin/hollow) when compared to the E11.  Also has more Bass options, and gives treble options (no treble option on the E11).


 
  As of right now, those options aren't really for him as it seems he has decided to just use the already good and powerful enough amp in the iPhone.
   
  But if it was me, I would do the same. But for different reasons. I found the Andes to be more clearer and less warm than the E11. EQ options, battery, digital screen, DAC don't hurt either.
   
  Very Best


----------



## Nec3

Are there any amps similar to the E07k?
 Features I'm looking for is
 -Two outputs (for on the go headphone comparisons)
 -USB DAC/AMP combo
 -Portabl

 Or is the E07k the one and only unique amp that does this?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





nec3 said:


> Are there any amps similar to the E07k?
> Features I'm looking for is
> -Two outputs (for on the go headphone comparisons)
> -USB DAC/AMP combo
> ...


 
  Not many headphone amps have two outputs.
   
  Take away the two output requirement and you have a ton of amps
   
  Use an active splitter or just pull one out and use the second headphone.


----------



## quisxx

E7 is the only one I can think of


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> E7 is the only one I can think of


 
  Which kinda defeats the purpose as its the same price(officially) and is discontinued


----------



## TommyNavara

I'm working on a E07K based rig out of a ipod classic.
  The setup is going to be:
   
  Ipod classic 6th Gen >> FiiO L9 LOD >> Andes >> Cosmic Ears BA2
   
  Let me know what you guys think about it, i'm going to post it to the recommendation thread too.


----------



## Soilworker

Bought my Andes, LOVE IT!
   
  Makes my SE215's SING!


----------



## SgtHossBoss

Just joined you guys! Always loved this site! Just ordered my Fiio 1) e09k 2) e07k combo and REALLY looking forward to them...Great review and thread! Thanks Panda...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sgthossboss said:


> Just joined you guys! Always loved this site! Just ordered my Fiio 1) e09k 2) e07k combo and REALLY looking forward to them...Great review and thread! Thanks Panda...


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
   
I'm usually lazy with things. (click the blue link for an example) But I spend time on reviews and helping people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Oh and thanks for the compliments.
   
  Very Best,


----------



## Moolok

Quote: 





sgthossboss said:


> Just joined you guys! Always loved this site! Just ordered my Fiio 1) e09k 2) e07k combo and REALLY looking forward to them...Great review and thread! Thanks Panda...


 
  That's a good combo. I have both E07k and E09k too and the quality/price ratio is excellent.


----------



## DrikTheTroll

Hello I have a quick E07K related software question I was hoping someone could answer.
   
  Setup is Windows 7 Itunes mostly playing Apple lossless CD rips and playing around with a few 24/96 tunes from HDtracks.
   
  My question is -> how do I ensure that I'm actually playing the 24/96 tracks at 24/96 as the E07K as far as I can tell has no visible indicator for bitrate (unlike the E17), and I'm fairly sure Itunes will just downsample if there's any issue.
   
  1) Do I just need to enable 96 bit support under the "Supported Formats" tab of the Fiio driver?
   
  2) Do I also need to set the "Default format when running in shared mode" to 24/96?
   
  3) Does Itunes operate the device in shared mode or does it take exclusive control?
   
  Any help from the community is appreciated.
   
  Itunes ALAC -> Fiio E07K -> LCD-2


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





drikthetroll said:


> Hello I have a quick E07K related software question I was hoping someone could answer.
> 
> Setup is Windows 7 Itunes mostly playing Apple lossless CD rips and playing around with a few 24/96 tunes from HDtracks.
> 
> ...


 
  I don't know the exacts of iTunes but it shouldn't down sample to my knowledge. As its mainly just a media playback software on a main computer. It has no reason to downgrade nor does it seem likely that Apple included the stuff needed to downgrade into a desktop media playback software?
   
  Best to enable 24/96 in the supported formats and allow exclusive control (not too sure what exclusive means).
   
  From the results of my searching. It does not seem that Apple downsamples in desktop iTunes.


----------



## DrikTheTroll

Unfortunately, it certainly seems to - if you set playback in Itunes to 24/96 (either Direct Sound or Windows Audio session) and then change the E07K device to support nothing but 44.1, it will still play. All done with appropriate restarts to Itunes.
   
  Maybe I can ask this a different way - is there a known list of things you need to do to get Win 7 Itunes to play 24/96 through an E07K?  It appears that both the device and Itunes need to be configured.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





drikthetroll said:


> Unfortunately, it certainly seems to - if you set playback in Itunes to 24/96 (either Direct Sound or Windows Audio session) and then change the E07K device to support nothing but 44.1, it will still play. All done with appropriate restarts to Itunes.
> 
> Maybe I can ask this a different way - is there a known list of things you need to do to get Win 7 Itunes to play 24/96 through an E07K?  It appears that both the device and Itunes need to be configured.


 
  Since you are very trying to get guarantee. I suggest you use Foobar. You have control over foobar. 
   
  For instructions after you get Foobar on how to set stuff up. Go to my second post, for the QA and look for foobar X KHz how to.
   
  Or look here:
   
 *How to get Foobar Settings for X KHz and X Bit Rate:*
*Answer:* (Click to hide)
    

 Go to your bottom start bar. See the volume icon?
 Right click and go to "playback devices"
 See the Device ___name__? Right click "Properties" 
 Make sure Use This Device enable is on
 Check all the supported formats from 44.1 to 192KHz(this depends on device and input method, do not check one you are not supporting) , nothing over or below, don't check encoded formats any of them
 make sure your levels are at 100
 Disable ALL ENHANCEMENTS (do IT) no ENHANCEMENTS
 In Default Format, choose the setting you want. Keep in mind the support you get from device and input method
 Check both Exclusive Mode's if they aren't checked.
   

 Now open up Foobar
 Go to the preferences menu by hitting 'Ctrl+P' or finding it under 'file'
 Go to the 'Playback' tab and go under to 'Output'. Under 'Device'. Choose your device. 
 Then in 'Output Format' of the same sub tab. Choose your output data format. Don't touch anything else.
 Then find 'Advanced' on the side tabs again. Click it
 Find 'Decoding'. And open up the drop down sub tabs. Find the Tone/Sweep Sample Rate. And type in the KHz you had Windows also set to. 48000 for 48KHz and 192000 for 192KHz and so on so forth for the rest.
   
  Now sing the panda song. Panda Panda Panda, you are the best, panda panda, you shall get a check, panda panda panda,


----------



## DrikTheTroll

Thanks - looks like I may need to give Foobar a try - documentation on Itunes is beyond awful.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





drikthetroll said:


> Thanks - looks like I may need to give Foobar a try - documentation on Itunes is beyond awful.


 
  It's just not there as its not an enthusiast program and so its not needed.
   
  I use Foobar.


----------



## Omark12

How does the E07K sound with the HE-400? I just got a pair with a Schiit Magni and am using them with my Xonar DG. I love them! I tried plugging them into my 4S and it sounded fine to me, I don't know why everyone says these things need an amp. Anyway maybe its because I've only had them for a day and I can't really tell at this point. I was thinking maybe I should pick up an E17 for use as a DAC with my PC ( I think my Xonar DG sounds great, but maybe an E07K will be better). And also for use with my 4S, would the E07K supply enough current for these to sound right? Just wondering. What do you all think?


----------



## philipdavis3

I know I'm not the first to have a problem with the E07K, but I think I am the first with this problem. After a few months of use, the amp has an audio issue, the right channel seems like it is at full gain (hissing quite loudly) and will not play music on that side. It also pops loudly on the right when plugging in headphones. Of course this happened a few days after the sellers return policy expired, and I am contemplating sending it back to china...
  Other than the issue, I love this amp, and look forwards to using it again.


----------



## quisxx

If you purchased it from an official fiio dealer, fiio is going to have you send it back to the person for a replacement or refund.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> How does the E07K sound with the HE-400? I just got a pair with a Schiit Magni and am using them with my Xonar DG. I love them! I tried plugging them into my 4S and it sounded fine to me, I don't know why everyone says these things need an amp. Anyway maybe its because I've only had them for a day and I can't really tell at this point. I was thinking maybe I should pick up an E17 for use as a DAC with my PC ( I think my Xonar DG sounds great, but maybe an E07K will be better). And also for use with my 4S, would the E07K supply enough current for these to sound right? Just wondering. What do you all think?


 
  Some may want the amp's changes to sound. Others may want more power to drive them. I don't know how the HE400's are in driving needs.
   
  4S already has good DAC, but of course WM 8740 in E07K is better. 
   
  Now that I have been accustomed to this hobby. I would of course use an $100 DAC. But even using my iPhones is fine for me if I wanted to listen to music with summit fit headphones
   
  The other day only. I strapped the E12 to my iPod with an LOd so that the iPod's amp is bypassed. And listened to the Audeze LCD-3 on it.
  Quote: 





philipdavis3 said:


> I know I'm not the first to have a problem with the E07K, but I think I am the first with this problem. After a few months of use, the amp has an audio issue, the right channel seems like it is at full gain (hissing quite loudly) and will not play music on that side. It also pops loudly on the right when plugging in headphones. Of course this happened a few days after the sellers return policy expired, and I am contemplating sending it back to china...
> Other than the issue, I love this amp, and look forwards to using it again.


 
  What country are you in? Did you buy it from Mp4nation?
   
  Does this happen no matter what computer you use it with or even if the Andes is not plugged into any computer or device?
   
  If you plug headphones into the Andes with no device or anything connected and it still hisses just on the right. Then you may have a problem. If not, try different computers and headphones.
   
  What gain settings are you using. What EQ settings?
   
  FiiO has a warranty term of One month guaranteed replacement. And One Year of free maintenence. 
http://fiio.net/aid/warranty.aspx
   
  Please follow the directions and contact FiiO support on the matter after you have guaranteed that it is really the Andes acting up.
   
  FiiO has been very good with warranty even if people didn't buy from authorized dealers or were out of warranty. This is of course up to their discretion and they may have changed unofficial policies. The official ones stated are just there as a safe guard. FiiO is good at warranty helping people so contac ttheir support if you are sure its the ANDES. Their support staff is very friendly. 
   
  As you are out of the sellers warranty period, you need to contact FiiO to see if they want you to send it to FiiO directly or for you to send back to your seller or to a regional dealer. It is up for them on how they want to act. I don't know how they choose what it is they want but quisxx mentions this. I have seen people do all 3 after talking to support at FiiO.


----------



## Omark12

Whoa! I just did some research on the 4S dac/amp.. Its one of the best out there out of all mobile phones. Well if I'm going to get an E07K or an E17 it has to be justified. Listening to my HE-400s out of my 4S sounded just fine to me. Subjectivity aside, is the E07K's amp output objectively better than the 4S?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> Whoa! I just did some research on the 4S dac/amp.. Its one of the best out there out of all mobile phones. Well if I'm going to get an E07K or an E17 it has to be justified. Listening to my HE-400s out of my 4S sounded just fine to me. Subjectivity aside, is the E07K's amp output objectively better than the 4S?


 
  Mass marketed and sold mobile phones. there are so many chinese audiophile solutions out there. But yeah 4S has one of the best out of the main competition.
   
  Yes it is better. Subjectively as well.


----------



## Korrigon

Hello,
I have been reading this thread for a while. I decided to buy the fiio e07k. I am happy to say that my galaxy s3 and asus memo 10.01 pad both work with the usb otg. The asus does not say anything is hooked up to the usb but still passes the audio via usb. The s3 does detect the fiio s3. Both are not rooted. The s3 is on verizon network.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





korrigon said:


> Hello,
> I have been reading this thread for a while. I decided to buy the fiio e07k. I am happy to say that my galaxy s3 and asus memo 10.01 pad both work with the usb otg. The asus does not say anything is hooked up to the usb but still passes the audio via usb. The s3 does detect the fiio s3. Both are not rooted. The s3 is on verizon network.


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet!"
   
  I'm glad to hear that you are getting the E07K Andes to work on both your Galaxy S3 and your ASUS Memo.


----------



## Korrigon

bowei006 said:


> "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet!"
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you are getting the E07K Andes to work on both your Galaxy S3 and your ASUS Memo.




I was very happy for it to work. The tablet was just an added bonus. Switching to an online music service, I wanted a good portable dac. The one on the s3 was really bad. Coming from cowon products, I wanted to find something quiet to go with my shures. The e07k did it for me


----------



## TommyNavara

korrigon said:


> I was very happy for it to work. The tablet was just an added bonus. Switching to an online music service, I wanted a good portable dac. The one on the s3 was really bad. Coming from cowon products, I wanted to find something quiet to go with my shures. The e07k did it for me




What do you mean "quiet"


----------



## bowei006

I interpreted that to mean low noise background or lack of hiss from amp/pmp.


----------



## Korrigon

Yes that is what I mean


----------



## the88g

Has anyone had any luck using the E07K with a Galaxy S4?


----------



## TommyNavara

Oh now i got it


----------



## TommyNavara

Quote: 





philipdavis3 said:


> I know I'm not the first to have a problem with the E07K, but I think I am the first with this problem. After a few months of use, the amp has an audio issue, the right channel seems like it is at full gain (hissing quite loudly) and will not play music on that side. It also pops loudly on the right when plugging in headphones. Of course this happened a few days after the sellers return policy expired, and I am contemplating sending it back to china...
> Other than the issue, I love this amp, and look forwards to using it again.


 
   
  By the way, you report that the right channel is hissing but it shouldn't even at full gain. The pop is normal, how many headphones have you tried out?


----------



## Dizzante

I have been using my new E70K for a couple weeks now with a set of Grado SR80i's and I have to say that I am really liking it. Now all of this is the opinion of a complete and total n00b to higher end audio. I really wasn't expecting much from it, but even when running in analog mode it does make the audio sound much better than if it was not there. When connected to my PC though this little guy really seems to shine, even for playing video games I feel it gives me a more immersive experience than just plugging straight in to my sound card.
   
  I especially like it when I listen to older acoustic music such as Jim Croce or even some more recent stuff such as Blind Melon. Unfortunately I do not like to use it that much for for more powerful music such as Metal and Hard Rock, for those I prefer my JDS Labs Cmoy.
   
  The only downside I have really found with it is that I hate the buttons for volume and menu controls. I am constantly hitting them and turning the unit off or changing the volume when I forget to hit the hold switch. I do wish the unit had a knob on it.
   
  Well thats my $.02


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





dizzante said:


> I have been using my new E70K for a couple weeks now with a set of Grado SR80i's and I have to say that I am really liking it. Now all of this is the opinion of a complete and total n00b to higher end audio. I really wasn't expecting much from it, but even when running in analog mode it does make the audio sound much better than if it was not there. When connected to my PC though this little guy really seems to shine, even for playing video games I feel it gives me a more immersive experience than just plugging straight in to my sound card.
> 
> I especially like it when I listen to older acoustic music such as Jim Croce or even some more recent stuff such as Blind Melon. Unfortunately I do not like to use it that much for for more powerful music such as Metal and Hard Rock, for those I prefer my JDS Labs Cmoy.
> 
> ...


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
   
  Probably due to the warm but accurate sound without distortion or any other 'impurities'(noise, static etc) is generally the easiest thing to tell with these units. 
   
  Well that's my $.04. I figured I needed an extra $.02 as you already gave yours.


----------



## Dizzante

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
> 
> Probably due to the warm but accurate sound without distortion or any other 'impurities'(noise, static etc) is generally the easiest thing to tell with these units.
> 
> Well that's my $.04. I figured I needed an extra $.02 as you already gave yours.


 

 Oh, without a doubt. I like the bass boost of the cmoy at times, but I like the fact that this unit does not overemphasize the bass. Most rock music has a perfect amount of bass without overdoing it and this little unit lets that shine right through.


----------



## DrikTheTroll

Currently using E07K 80%+ with either Sony MA900s or ATM50s.
   
  I'm a relative beginner in this hobby myself (and my wallet is already hurting).
   
  What I like about the E07K is a warm signature with a tremendous amount of flexibility (EQ, channel balance, adjustable gain, portability) at a very low price.
   
  The most useful thing for me about the E07K is the channel balance adjustment - my right ear is slightly less sensitive than my left, and the E07K allows me to correct for this easily.
   
  If you are a beginner, I think it's hard to go wrong with the E07K unless you are using a high impedance (300 ohm) or orthodynamic headphone - it doesn't have the power to drive these to their full potential (based on my own LCD-2 experience)
   
  Whatever I buy in my own listening journey, I plan to keep the E07K as a reference point for value.


----------



## Dizzante

Quote: 





drikthetroll said:


> Currently using E07K 80%+ with either Sony MA900s or ATM50s.
> 
> I'm a relative beginner in this hobby myself (and my wallet is already hurting).
> 
> ...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





drikthetroll said:


> Currently using E07K 80%+ with either Sony MA900s or ATM50s.
> 
> I'm a relative beginner in this hobby myself (and my wallet is already hurting).
> 
> ...


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
  I've been saying this with every post it seems


----------



## Dizzante

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
> I've been saying this with every post it seems


 
  You are the official greeter.  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## bowei006

I say it to anyone I see that is new. 
   
  I don't post unless I have something to add, clarify, ask, help. 
   
  But when someone new shows up. It's my little duty to always welcome them.


----------



## James1776

Does anyone know if an aftermarket case is being sold for the E07K. The foam case that comes with it is pretty flimsy. I'd like better protection.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





james1776 said:


> Does anyone know if an aftermarket case is being sold for the E07K. The foam case that comes with it is pretty flimsy. I'd like better protection.


 
  Did some googling and it doesn't seem like it.
   
  It wouldn't be profitable enough for people in China to make cases for a product that most don't know about.


----------



## James1776

sigh...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





james1776 said:


> sigh...


 
  An uncomfirmed source puts FiiO's total sales of any of their products at 1 Million.
   
  I do not know for sure if this is correct or not.
   
  The Zune in total has sold about 14 million and iPod has about 350+ million.
   
  But of course, we are talking about FiiO in total and even then. I'm really hesitant in confirming if FiiO has sold 1 million units at all.
   
  but either way, if that number is true, we may one day see after market vendors sell their own case's and what not for the units.


----------



## Soilworker

C





james1776 said:


> Does anyone know if an aftermarket case is being sold for the E07K. The foam case that comes with it is pretty flimsy. I'd like better protection.




What is your source? I use iPod Nano and together with the FiiO E07k I use a Lowepro camera hard case


----------



## TrollDragon

They make a nice silicone case for the C3 and I doubt Colorfly have 100K units sold... I could be wrong though... 

Time to get the needle and thread out with a nice piece of leather and make your own E07K case. 
Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Time to get the needle and thread out with a nice piece of leather and make your own E07K case.


 




   
  Awesome plan right there


----------



## cybernick01

Hi, I've installed the assio drivers from fiio website and used them to play 24/96k from foobar (output correctly configured, btw is the assio plugin needed?).
  Also, downloaded some 24/96k flac files.
  Even with all this can't seem to find a big difference between the usb conection and the laptop output, if any. And what worries me more, is that the laptop is actually able to reach higher volumes (compared to gain 0db, volume maxed).
  I'm using a Superlux HD660 (150 ohm) with beyer velours, if that should change anything.
  Anyway, Am I doing something wrong or should I just return it?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





cybernick01 said:


> Hi, I've installed the assio drivers from fiio website and used them to play 24/96k from foobar (output correctly configured, btw is the assio plugin needed?).
> Also, downloaded some 24/96k flac files.
> Even with all this can't seem to find a big difference between the usb conection and the laptop output, if any. And what worries me more, is that the laptop is actually able to reach higher volumes (compared to gain 0db, volume maxed).
> I'm using a Superlux HD660 (150 ohm) with beyer velours, if that should change anything.
> Anyway, Am I doing something wrong or should I just return it?


 
  So is the problem that you can't hear a big difference in sound quality even with using the ASIO drivers and 24/96 tracks? 
   
  If that's the issue you are getting. Then it's not an issue. 
   
  It's what comes with the hobby, it takes a bit of training to hear a difference, and even then, its not even a huge one. Most including me can't even get it right half the time.
   
  Think of ASIO/WASAPI as guarantee's of sound quality instead of boosters.


----------



## cybernick01

Great then, should had known that before I guess.
  I've been reading a lot, apparently 24 bits dacs can't really pull off the volume range of 24 bits so it's more marketing than the real stuff? I mean, no real benefit for playback neither. So I guess I won't be downloading any more crap in 24 bits.
   
  Would you say there is a benefit from oversampling (even if it's not possible to hear)? And if so, I've tried it with PPHS resampler from DSP options in foobar, but I can't get the 88khz to work, so I'm using it with 44.1khz files to 96khz... Is that optimal? or is there another way? I've read somewhere there might be an improvement but I can't find any thread that explains why.
   
  Also, I understand the gain is digital? So, using at max should (maybe) elevate the noise floor right?
  I'm having a hard time trying to find a reason not to return it, I mean, I thought at least the laptop wasn't able to properly drive a 150 ohm headphone, but I guess I was wrong (and it's a really old dell M1210).
   
  I'm sorry if this is not the place to ask all this, I would appreciate if you could tell me where should I do it.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





cybernick01 said:


> Great then, should had known that before I guess.
> I've been reading a lot, apparently 24 bits dacs can't really pull off the volume range of 24 bits so it's more marketing than the real stuff? I mean, no real benefit for playback neither. So I guess I won't be downloading any more crap in 24 bits.
> 
> Would you say there is a benefit from oversampling (even if it's not possible to hear)? And if so, I've tried it with PPHS resampler from DSP options in foobar, but I can't get the 88khz to work, so I'm using it with 44.1khz files to 96khz... Is that optimum? or is there another way? I've read somewhere there might be an improvement but I can't find any thread that explains why.
> ...


 
  It depends on the DAC But pulling off volume range of 24 bit? 
   
  Bit Depth means how many 'levels' you have to work with for audio. The resolution basically. Following a LPCM chart of a near sine wave. Sample Rate and Bit Depth work togehter as the numbers get higher to 'perfect' the recreation of the digital LPCM signal into an analog one. 
   
  Here at Head-Fi. We say Schiit!  It's an audio brand and its fun to say. 
   
  Yes there is. Oversampling will generally increase the 'sharpness' of the song as it is artificially trying to recreate the digital signal into a more accurate analog one by increasing the sample rate by many many folds. The difference is there, but like most things, its hard to hear.
   
  Gain is generally not digital in the sense that its fake and is just another fancy digital calculation for artifically raising the volume(think raising the volume past 100% on your PC programs). The Gain is generally the output buffer op- amplifier(depends) in an unit.


----------



## cybernick01

What I mean about the 24 bits volume range is this:
24bit-vs-16bit-the-myth-exploded
   
  About the oversampling, my question was: should I do 44.1@96 or 44,1@88 (which I read was better somewhere, because it's a multiple, 2 times). But it seems the E07k doesn't support it?
   
  And about the gain, are you saying it actually uses an output buffer on the opamp? So, that would mean it's analog right? which is not the same as over 100% volume haha Sorry I don't get it.
  Correct me if I'm wrong but over 100% volumes do it digitally "upping" the volume of the sample, Is that what this thing does or does it do it through a circuit?
  Thanks for the answers!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





cybernick01 said:


> What I mean about the 24 bits volume range is this:
> 24bit-vs-16bit-the-myth-exploded
> 
> About the oversampling, my question was: should I do 44.1@96 or 44,1@88 (which I read was better somewhere, because it's a multiple, 2 times). But it seems the E07k doesn't support it?
> ...


 
  Many long time members avoid the sound science section of the forums(my own bias). The stuff there isn't wrong. But it leaves so much to personal interpretation and all that.
   
  It's best to go with the 48/96/192's rather than the 44.1/88.x/172./. I forgot the reason, but this of course is also personal interpretation.
   
  Also, its
   
  44.1 @16bit or 24bit
   
  44.1KHz falls in line with the 96KHz and 88.6KHz factors you were doing 
   
  Sample rate @ Bit Depth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Most gains are at the analog stage. DAC outputs a line level output, and then depending on amp design. It uses multiple op amps for gain, coloring etc etc.
   
  It's a line level signal


----------



## Dizzante

I am learning a ton from the conversation you guys are having. Great stuff.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Hmm, I can't decide what to do. Very recently I picked up a laptop 2nd hand (great hardware for the price paid) but it turns out the headphone jack is screwed or at least my ears says so as it's quite wrong that the internal speakers produce better sound and more bass than using headphone jack with any of my headphones even the fart cannons XB500. While I got 2 months warranty I'm not sure I wanna query with the guys to see if I could get a new laptop (I mean it's a bit awkward situation and the hardware in this particular comp is otherwise quite fine with Core i3 2.4GHz, 6GB RAM, HD 6550 1GB gfx card, 17" screen etc. and paid like 380€).

 That makes me concider picking up a cheap USB DAC even though I'm very unsure if I will use that laptop all that often as I usually use a much more powerful and overclocked desktop comp. Anyway FiiO E07K quickly seemed like a very nice option due to the features it packs like bass boost and treble control. What I'm wondering though is:
   
  - Can it be used as an amp only? I mean can I connect it to another source (soundcard) without getting screwy output. If so I may have some use for it with the other computer too.
  - I suppose it's one of the better options for the price, also I thought it was interesting with 2 headphone jacks, I suppose it's possible to connect two different headphones at the same time to it and get sound to both? If so it makes for a convenient way to A/B 2 different headphones.


----------



## quisxx

Yes you can use it as an amp only, and yes you can use it to A/B 2 headphones at the same time. Thats one of the things I love about this little thing. I got to A/B my fxz's against my corecools,  without having to worry about losing quality by using a cheap splitter.


----------



## bowei006

rpgwizard said:


> Hmm, I can't decide what to do. Very recently I picked up a laptop 2nd hand (great hardware for the price paid) but it turns out the headphone jack is screwed or at least my ears says so as it's quite wrong that the internal speakers produce better sound and more bass than using headphone jack with any of my headphones even the fart cannons XB500. While I got 2 months warranty I'm not sure I wanna query with the guys to see if I could get a new laptop (I mean it's a bit awkward situation and the hardware in this particular comp is otherwise quite fine with Core i3 2.4GHz, 6GB RAM, HD 6550 1GB gfx card, 17" screen etc. and paid like 380€).
> 
> 
> That makes me concider picking up a cheap USB DAC even though I'm very unsure if I will use that laptop all that often as I usually use a much more powerful and overclocked desktop comp. Anyway FiiO E07K quickly seemed like a very nice option due to the features it packs like bass boost and treble control. What I'm wondering though is:
> ...



Yes and yes. Matching "volume" with two headphones will be a bit hard to do though.

For first question, fiio L7 adapter plugs into the bottom of andes to allow you to use another amp. And the andes as a dac. OR you can use it as its own amp through AUX input


----------



## roguegeek

I'm purchasing a Schiit Asgard 2. Is there a DAC only mode on the E07K that can be used with other standalone amps? I'm debating on using this instead of grabbing a cheap DAC like the Schiit Modi.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roguegeek said:


> I'm purchasing a Schiit Asgard 2. Is there a DAC only mode on the E07K that can be used with other standalone amps? I'm debating on using this instead of grabbing a cheap DAC like the Schiit Modi.


 
  Yes, you need the L7 Adapter from FiiO
   
  It lets you use the Andes as a DAC and any other amp you want.
   
  If you already own the ANDES, this is a good way. If you havent bought the ANDES yet. I recommend teh Modi.
   
  Keep in mind that the output of the L7 (analog) is 3.5mm. So you need a cable that is male 3.5mm on one end and whatever the input method on the Asgard 2 is. Probably RCA I would expect.


----------



## Dizzante

roguegeek said:


> I'm purchasing a Schiit Asgard 2. Is there a DAC only mode on the E07K that can be used with other standalone amps? I'm debating on using this instead of grabbing a cheap DAC like the Schiit Modi.




I just got the L7 for my E07K and I am using it with a JDS Labs O2 amp and I am very happy with the sound.


----------



## roguegeek

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Yes, you need the L7 Adapter from FiiO
> 
> It lets you use the Andes as a DAC and any other amp you want.
> 
> ...


 
  Quote: 





dizzante said:


> I just got the L7 for my E07K and I am using it with a JDS Labs O2 amp and I am very happy with the sound.


 
   
  Yeah, already own the Andes and now it's collecting dust. Trying to find a good use for it right now and I do have a need for a DAC on my home rig. How do you guys generally feel about underutilizing this portable device as a standalone desktop DAC? How do you think it performs next to something like the Modi or Bifrost?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roguegeek said:


> Yeah, already own the Andes and now it's collecting dust. Trying to find a good use for it right now and I do have a need for a DAC on my home rig. How do you guys generally feel about underutilizing this portable device as a standalone desktop DAC? How do you think it performs next to something like the Modi or Bifrost?


 
  No idea on Modi, but similar maybe
   
  The WM8740 and its implementation in the ANDES is quite good.
   
  Since you already own it, why not use it? The L7 is $8. I think Micca has free shipping? Maybe
   
  Most can't hear a difference while others can. My friend owns a DAC with the AKM4396 used in the Modi and we built a DAC with a CS4398. He personally said he couldn't tell them apart. So it's really up to some.


----------



## roguegeek

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> No idea on Modi, but similar maybe
> 
> The WM8740 and its implementation in the ANDES is quite good.
> 
> ...


 
  No problems using it at all. I think really my bigger, somewhat related question is, "If I can use this little device, why would I ever have the need to upgrade to a standalone DAC that could be hundreds or thousands of dollars?"


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roguegeek said:


> No problems using it at all. I think really my bigger, somewhat related question is, "If I can use this little device, why would I ever have the need to upgrade to a standalone DAC that could be hundreds or thousands of dollars?"


 
  Same reason pro's use thousand dollar instruments and what not
   
  Some people can hear the difference and will pay for it


----------



## roguegeek

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Same reason pro's use thousand dollar instruments and what not
> 
> Some people can hear the difference and will pay for it


 
  It's just a hard concept for me to understand. I get amping. I get paying for that. I understand how it affects sound and its quality. It's a hard concept for me to understand with DACs. I get paying for expanded sample and bit rates. I get paying for expanded I/O. I understand it much less on how it affects sound and its quality, though. At least when it comes to $100 vs $1000 dedicated DACs. I'm sure I'll get it after I read up more. For now, the E07K will server just fine as a dedicated DAC.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roguegeek said:


> It's just a hard concept for me to understand. I get amping. I get paying for that. I understand how it affects sound and its quality. It's a hard concept for me to understand with DACs. I get paying for expanded sample and bit rates. I get paying for expanded I/O. I understand it much less on how it affects sound and its quality, though. At least when it comes to $100 vs $1000 dedicated DACs. I'm sure I'll get it after I read up more. For now, the E07K will server just fine as a dedicated DAC.


 
  Implementation, design, pathways and what not.
   
  There are some DAC's that sound a lot different.


----------



## vinokurov

I ordered E7 (not E07k!) in the shop sonicelectronix-com.
  They sent me the Andes. (Alas, bad shop.) Simply put, E7 I like much more than 07k.  But if I allow myself to the experience of emotion, then e07k this full of crap (sorry)! If someone is nice to listen to him - I'm glad. But I do not use it - muddy, noisy, weak, bulky. [Westone UM3X]


----------



## James1776

I am using a droid razor HD with the E07K (works and sounds great). Actually, I wish someone made a wallet like case where one could put the phone and DAC n the same case connected without the rubber band solution...


----------



## James1776

Quote: 





cybernick01 said:


> Great then, should had known that before I guess.
> *I've been reading a lot, apparently 24 bits dacs can't really pull off the volume range of 24 bits so it's more marketing than the real stuff? I mean, no real benefit for playback neither*. So I guess I won't be downloading any more crap in 24 bits.
> 
> Would you say there is a benefit from oversampling (even if it's not possible to hear)? And if so, I've tried it with PPHS resampler from DSP options in foobar, but I can't get the 88khz to work, so I'm using it with 44.1khz files to 96khz... Is that optimal? or is there another way? I've read somewhere there might be an improvement but I can't find any thread that explains why.
> ...


 
  I have to sort of disagree with that. I find the word size to make a bigger difference than the sampling rate...I will admit that the perceived better sound from 24 bit size files could be simply from the recording engineer caring what the result sounds like while normal CD quality recording quality is very hit and miss...Give this 24 Bit file a listen and then tell me you cannot hear a quality difference...
   
http://www.naimlabel.com/recording-wichita-lineman.aspx
   
  Its a free download and you have options as to quality...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





james1776 said:


> I am using a droid razor HD with the E07K (works and sounds great). Actually, I wish someone made a wallet like case where one could put the phone and DAC n the same case connected without the rubber band solution...


 
  Some people actually do use those. Check the portable devices thread
   
  I forgot what products they were using, but some audiophile companies made some cases like that(but mainly for iPod).
   
  HOWEVER many before that were using cases they found to do what you are talking about.


----------



## James1776

Exactly what thread is that and where do I find it??
   
  Thanks


----------



## bowei006

http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi
   
  Only problem is that it has 355 pages and the info is only found on some


----------



## James1776

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi
> 
> Only problem is that it has 355 pages and the info is only found on some


 
  Thanks


----------



## infinitespectre

Has anyone had any issues with static on this model? I bought mine in February or March and it's been connected to my Mac Mini sitting on my desk powering my headphones since then. Recently i've noticed that if it is left plugged in for long periods of time it starts to develop static when playing back audio. The static disappears if I unplug it from the computer and plug it back in. I really don't want to have to deal with shipping this thing back to China to be repaired, but i really want this to work properly.


----------



## James1776

That sounds more like a dirty contact than a problem with gear...get a good contact cleaner and clean the plug and the connections to the computer and see what happens


----------



## infinitespectre

Quote: 





james1776 said:


> That sounds more like a dirty contact than a problem with gear...get a good contact cleaner and clean the plug and the connections to the computer and see what happens


 
   
  I am using it via USB as a DAC, so connector dirt isn't the problem. The sound quality literally degrades the longer it is connected to the computer. Sounds fine for a good hour or so before it starts to go, and after a few hours it is totally useless until I unplug it and plug it back in.


----------



## shpickering

Have you tried it with another computer?
  One of my USB sound cards had problems which turned out to be the USB port I was using.


----------



## James1776

Sounds more like a computer problem to me. Have you tried a second PC?


----------



## bowei006

Yes, please try another computer.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Just wondering what Tablets people have been able to get the E07K to work with? I saw someone here had a rooted Nexus 7 that worked. Any stock ones work? Though I can root if need be. I am looking at picking up a tablet this week. Just wondering which ones were confirmed to work. Thanks..


----------



## Ashade

I can say the Nexus 10 does not. At least root, stock doesn't interest me.


----------



## technowar

Will this setup work with E07K?
   
   
 USB Wall Charger --> MINI USB Interface for power source, and
 3.5mm Line Input --> Macbook --> Line Output --> headphones


----------



## Ashade

technowar said:


> Will this setup work with E07K?
> 
> 
> USB Wall Charger --> MINI USB Interface for power source, and
> ...




 Ummm... it's weird. What about:

MAC » USB cable » Fiio E07K » Headphones

You can charge this thing listening to music through USB. your configuration might work though. It's just weird. What is the main reason for it?


----------



## technowar

Considering there are only 2 USB slots for Macbook Air, I don't think I could give up one slot just for the amplifier.


----------



## Ashade

That's a reasonable reason. The battery life of this thing is pretty awesome. It can last two full days of use. You can usually use the Jack input and charge through USB if needed. You are not always gonna be using both ports. I have a Lenovo Yoga that only has two ports as well and I usually have no problems. Or you can use your solution.


----------



## technowar

Yes, I have thought of that too.
   
  So laptop --> USB cable for input --> FiiO E07K --> Headphones for output while charging.
   
Then iPhone 5 --> 3.5mm for input since FiiO LOD won't work with this phone --> FiiO E07K --> Headphones for output while on the go.
   
What's your thought on this?


----------



## bowei006

technowar said:


> Yes, I have thought of that too.
> 
> So laptop --> USB cable for input --> FiiO E07K --> Headphones for output while charging.
> 
> ...



This is the general layout most use(most use the LOD but since its not working for you since you have the iPhone 5 then its fine)

Using the E07K as an amp inputting the signal from the MBA and using it as a second amp for the iPhone would have more or less defeated the entire purpose of you buying the Andes.


----------



## technowar

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Using the E07K as an amp inputting the signal from the MBA and using it as a second amp for the iPhone would have more or less defeated the entire purpose of you buying the Andes.


 
  I'm sorry, but what do you mean? I actually lost you.


----------



## bowei006

technowar said:


> I'm sorry, but what do you actually mean?



The ANDES whole point of it being a good value is in its ability to act as a DAC, and headphone amplifier with its features at a great price.

Your original plan would have been to not use the DAC entirely. Meaning half the unit(the 'better' half) would have been un-used.

I know MBA has limited ports, but if you were going to use up more than 2 USB ports anyway, I figure you are thus already carrying stuff around

and if so, a USB hub the size of a flash drive thrown into your bag would work if you need more ports


----------



## technowar

So how do I its DAC?


----------



## Ashade

Through the USB.

By the way, good point with the hub Bowie. There's a tiny chance that he might need a powered USB hub in that case?


----------



## bowei006

ashade said:


> Through the USB.
> 
> By the way, good point with the hub Bowie. There's a tiny chance that he might need a powered USB hub in that case?



Depends on what he is doing. I personally use a 12 port powered USB hub with zone shutoff switches.

But considering the hubs generally being of low USB quantity(2-3 extra USB ports) and that its usually not going to be 4 things charging at the same time, it shouldn't be a problem.

Powered USB Hubs are generally for if you are plugging in lots of devices(who then charge and sync) and ESPECIALLY portable hard drives amongst some of the biggest power drawers. USB flash drives and a charging E07K shouldn't be a problem as a keyboard or mouse or keyboard wireless receiver shouldn't be as well.


----------



## technowar

Ashade, thank you.
   
  Hubs connected directly to the laptop could tend to under power the amplifier.


----------



## bowei006

technowar said:


> Ashade, thank you.
> 
> Hubs connected directly to the laptop could tend to under power the amplifier.



No it won't. All the hub is doing is providing power to the battery. The DAC and amp are relying on the battery that you are charging. For the ANDES, there is no such thing as under powering the Andes. If there is no power left in battery, it shuts down

There is also an option on ANDES and ALPEN to disable USB CHG. This will make the power draw of the ANDES EXTREMELY small. 

USB Hubs are perfectly fine unless you are charging multiple phones and external portable hard drives.


----------



## technowar

Great!
   
  Now when using the amplifier on my phone, is there a better turn around to use its DAC?


----------



## bowei006

technowar said:


> Great!
> 
> Now when using the amplifier on my phone, is there a better turn around to use its DAC?



Yep, just turn USB CHG to off if you are plugging more things into a USB hub that you think are big and power hungry. Otherwise, don't worry.

I believe there may be a product out right now that bypasses lightning style stuff Apple uses. Not sure if using lightning to USB would work

But I don't think you are going to buy them anyway. The current devices out that will let you bypass the Apple devices own DAC to let you use your own cost $500+. So yeah....


----------



## technowar

So I guess I won't be using DAC when traveling then.
   
  By the way, what's the difference between using DAC and not using it?


----------



## bowei006

technowar said:


> So I guess I won't be using DAC when traveling then.
> 
> By the way, what's the difference between using DAC and not using it?



You mean an external one?

the iPhone already has a pretty good internal DAC. Uber Audiophiles using $1,000 CIEM's want to have the best portable experience. And so they buy units that allow them to use their own DAC's and amps.


----------



## technowar

Ahh I see. Thanks all! Now, I'm off to buy myself an ANDES.


----------



## Marlene

I just wanted to inform all members that I´ve written a review about the E07K (shameless self promotion )
   
http://marlene-d.blogspot.de/2013/07/review-of-fiio-e07k-andes-fiio-l7.html
   
  I think it´s the first time that someone took a closer look at FiiO's driver (though I haven´t read every post in this thread) which might be interesting for some people. I know, I´m a bit late to the party but I still think that there´s something worthwile in my review.
   
  I hope you enjoy it...


----------



## bowei006

Admittedly shamless self promotions are best promotions 

Anyway good review. I think the reason for the lack of in depth driver info is that its a built in driver(class 1) and most dont care for the driver itself


----------



## Marlene

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Admittedly shamless self promotions are best promotions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks! 
   
  IMO, nobody should think about using this driver. But to avoid that people mistreat this lovely thing by using an inappropriate driver I had to mention it. I´ve written a facebook message to FiiO, giving them the link to the article, maybe they have a look into it. If they´d be able to improve it I´d change my review immediately of course.


----------



## bowei006

I only skimmed it and dont have much info on what you are writting about right now. Ill read more when I get home.


----------



## Moolok

marlene said:


> I just wanted to inform all members that I´ve written a review about the E07K (shameless self promotion )
> 
> http://marlene-d.blogspot.de/2013/07/review-of-fiio-e07k-andes-fiio-l7.html
> 
> ...



Excellent review. I read it and enjoyed doing it. Especially since I own myself E07k, E07k, A1 and Audioquest Forrest USB. I consider now purchasing Audioquest RCA cable for connecting E09k to A1.

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowei006

I did not get much difference in performance from WASAPI to default driver, but of course, I did not use a multitude of formats and bit rates when testing the differnece.


----------



## Marlene

Quote: 





moolok said:


> Excellent review. I read it and enjoyed doing it. Especially since I own myself E07k, E07k, A1 and Audioquest Forrest USB. I consider now purchasing Audioquest RCA cable for connecting E09k to A1.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Thank you very much! Audioquest cables are very good... but also expensive. I think that a less expensive Audioquest cable might work very well... but I don´t know the price you have in mind.
   
  How does the combination of E07K & E09K work? Loud enough for high impedance headphones? Good sound?


----------



## Marlene

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I did not get much difference in performance from WASAPI to default driver, but of course, I did not use a multitude of formats and bit rates when testing the differnece.


 
  Not sure what you mean. You mean not much difference from WASAPI (FiiO driver) to WASAPI (Microsoft driver)?
   
  Or are you talking about Direct sound vs. WASAPI?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





marlene said:


> Not sure what you mean. You mean not much difference from WASAPI (FiiO driver) to WASAPI (Microsoft driver)?
> 
> Or are you talking about Direct sound vs. WASAPI?


 
  DS vs WASAPI


----------



## Moolok

marlene said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me the combination works great. I mostly use AKG K601 phones (120 ohm) and there's plenty power to spare and the sound is good (IMO). I use J.River MC18 with WASAPI.

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marlene

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> DS vs WASAPI


 
  If properly setup, DS shouldn´t sound too different (or shouldn´t show any difference). It all depends on other sounds played at the same time having different samplerates.


----------



## Marlene

Quote: 





moolok said:


> For me the combination works great. I mostly use AKG K601 phones (120 ohm) and there's plenty power to spare and the sound is good (IMO). I use J.River MC18 with WASAPI.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Reading that... I won´t ever need the E09K, even then I´m thinking about it.


----------



## Moolok

marlene said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe! I know that feeling 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowei006

Thank you friends for getting my review to 100k views! Glad I was able to help so many people!


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Thank you friends for getting my review to 100k views! Glad I was able to help so many people!


 
   
  You did a great job Panda, I bought it because of you!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ashade said:


> You did a great job Panda, I bought it because of you!


 
  I scour forums and reddit a lot. I like to think that my review was one of a few other reviews that helped people make an educated descision on whether to get the ANDES or not. I like to think that. It probably isn't as true, but hey, I can dream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Marlene

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I scour forums and reddit a lot. I like to think that my review was one of a few other reviews that helped people make an educated descision on whether to get the ANDES or not. I like to think that. It probably isn't as true, but hey, I can dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Your review certainly helped me too in my decision. So a thank you from me too


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Thank you friends for getting my review to 100k views! Glad I was able to help so many people!


 
   
  Quote: 





ashade said:


> You did a great job Panda, I bought it because of you!


 
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Marlene*
> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Your review certainly helped me too in my decision. So a thank you from me too


 
   
   
  Yes, thanks Panda.  I've had mine for a while but recently started using it as a standalone dac as well, thanks to the L7.  Versatility at its finest...


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah just updated my U.S. version of the Galaxy S3 to 4.1.2 with A&T and I see that USB Audio playback should work with external DACs. No OTG cable to test though


----------



## chrdxn

I updated my US ATT&T Galaxy S3 to 4.1.2 and the E07k still doesn't work for me when connected via USB OTG. I will try a few more things today, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Moolok

marlene said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just ordered Audioquest Evergreen 0.6m RCA-RCA cable for my E09k and A1. 
Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyNavara

Hi all i got a problem:
  I got a e07k with a LOD into the ipod 6g.
  When i push down a little bit on the LOD connector i lose a channel.
  This can be a problem on the ipod side or the LOD cable?
   
  Thanks


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tommynavara said:


> Hi all i got a problem:
> I got a e07k with a LOD into the ipod 6g.
> When i push down a little bit on the LOD connector i lose a channel.
> This can be a problem on the ipod side or the LOD cable?
> ...


 
  It's the LOD cable. When you push down on the rectangular portion, the pins on the LOD lift off from the pins on the iPod creating a loss of channel.
   
  I had this happen to me with the iPod 2G. Previous iPod's didn't have the tight LOD fit that new iPods'/iPhones have. 
   
  The L9 LOD would always wiggle and move while in the 2G, but the moment I connected the LOD to my 4S, it was tight, very tight.


----------



## TommyNavara

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> It's the LOD cable. When you push down on the rectangular portion, the pins on the LOD lift off from the pins on the iPod creating a loss of channel.
> 
> I had this happen to me with the iPod 2G. Previous iPod's didn't have the tight LOD fit that new iPods'/iPhones have.
> 
> The L9 LOD would always wiggle and move while in the 2G, but the moment I connected the LOD to my 4S, it was tight, very tight.


 
  Thanks for your reply Mr Panda.
  I got the L9, yes.
  You know something that i can do to handle this?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tommynavara said:


> Thanks for your reply Mr Panda.
> I got the L9, yes.
> You know something that i can do to handle this?


 
  Try not to touch the LOD....?
   
  Or use sstuff to try to secure it from moving


----------



## TommyNavara

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Try not to touch the LOD....?
> 
> Or use sstuff to try to secure it from moving


 
  The problem is that the pocket is tight and touches the LOD :C
   
  i'll try some tape inside...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tommynavara said:


> The problem is that the pocket is tight and touches the LOD :C
> 
> i'll try some tape inside...


 
  I had the same problem with tight pocket and walking pushes the LOD down.
   
  It's best to buy a waist (belt attachable) baggie(like a cell phone waist case) to hold your kit


----------



## TommyNavara

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I had the same problem with tight pocket and walking pushes the LOD down.
> 
> It's best to buy a waist (belt attachable) baggie(like a cell phone waist case) to hold your kit


 
  I got some tape on the upper portion oon the connector and it seems like it's ok now.
  Btw this cannot be a final solution because the connector gets on and off for charge etc and the tape will slide off...
  Btw i'm considering to sell the ipod and buy a FiiO X3/5 putting to work the e07k with the pc only.
  I'm *already* sick of brick stacks


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tommynavara said:


> I got some tape on the upper portion oon the connector and it seems like it's ok now.
> Btw this cannot be a final solution because the connector gets on and off for charge etc and the tape will slide off...
> Btw i'm considering to sell the ipod and buy a FiiO X3/5 putting to work the e07k with the pc only.
> I'm *already* sick of brick stacks


 
  Yeah, the solution sucks for iPod's that don't have tight dock sections


----------



## Moolok

I just tried my FiiO E07k + E09k combo with my Nexus 7 (un-rooted) android tablet with USB Audio Recorder PRO trial app. And it worked. I played my flac files on Nexus 7 with FiiO. Of course I needed mini-USB OTG cable with which to connect the tablet to E09k.
   
  The app can be found on Google play https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudiorecorderpro&hl=fi There's a link to trial for testing.
   
  The app supports 16-bit and/or 24-bit (depending on your device) and up to 192 kHz sample rate (depending on your audio device) with buffer size selection (1024 to 16384 frames)
   
  With this success I ordered MiniX Neo x7 mini android PC: http://www.minix-europe.com/MiniX-NEO-X7-Android-42-Quad-Core-Smart-TV-Box_1
   
  It's an inexpensive alternative to mini Windows 7/8 ITX PC desktop system.


----------



## Ashade

As I said in the note II forum, I can confirm both N7100 and SGH-T889 work flawlessly with the E07K. No app needed, all the sound redirected to the E07K. I'm pretty happy right now.


----------



## quisxx

T889 doesnt work for everyone. My self and a few others included.


----------



## Ashade

quisxx said:


> T889 doesnt work for everyone. My self and a few others included.




A stupid question but, did you turn on this?:



By the way, I'm running Tweaked with Saber kernel though I don't think it should make a difference.

I found this phone to be very picky with the cables. You have to get the notification of USB connected on top.


----------



## quisxx

I dont recall ever seeing that menu, and I just looked and still dont see it. My phone is stock btw


----------



## quisxx

Found the menu, but dont know what im supposed to be turning on?


----------



## quisxx

Just tried with the settings you have here, and no dice


----------



## Ashade

quisxx said:


> Just tried with the settings you have here, and no dice




Are you sure the cable is OTG and that it works properly? Not all the cables I have work.


----------



## quisxx

Yes, it works fine with tthe E7, and my ps3 controller. I think tmobile version needs to be rooted like yours to work. Another person that had theirs work was also rooted. You should post what rom/kernel ur using so ppl can DL it if they are willing.


----------



## Ashade

There we go:
ROM Tweaked
Kernel Saber


----------



## Ashade

This is what you should see when the cable is connected. I tried it both with the Fiio and with an external USB memory and as soon as you connect the cable (just with the cable with nothing connected works as well), you should see the message:
   

   
   
  I think this should happen with stock as well because if not that would mean you cannot use docks for listening to music, and that would be very weird. I might try the stock kernel during the evening to see what happens.


----------



## quisxx

I get the message, its just that the eo7k wont function properly. I can use usb otg with everything else, it even works fine with the regular e7 w/o issue. I have music playing usb otg with another dac atm so its just the eo7k. I suspected and now confirmed you need a specific root to get it to work with the tmobile version.


----------



## Ashade

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> I get the message, its just that the eo7k wont function properly. I can use usb otg with everything else, it even works fine with the regular e7 w/o issue. I have music playing usb otg with another dac atm so its just the eo7k. I suspected and now confirmed you need a specific root to get it to work with the tmobile version.


 
   
  Ummmm... That's super weird... So does it not work at all? or it just do weird things like playing at 2x or something like that. I don't know, I might try stock during the evening if I get some time for that.


----------



## quisxx

The 2x speed issue. Sorry I should have said so lol


----------



## siwiwid

how do you think about pairing this E07K with Ultrasone DJ1?
  any improvement over x-fi xtrememusic or prodigy hd2 advance as i currently use?
  are there any DAC that would work better with my Ultrasone DJ1?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





siwiwid said:


> how do you think about pairing this E07K with Ultrasone DJ1?
> any improvement over x-fi xtrememusic or prodigy hd2 advance as i currently use?
> are there any DAC that would work better with my Ultrasone DJ1?


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet"
   
  The E07K softens the upper mid spike of the Ultrasone's a bit making it more manageable. The HFI 580/DJ1's are made for details and to especially show off the drums and guitars(or similar instruments) in terms of using them in the studio. The E07K removes those details a bit taking away a bit of their studio properties, but makes it more suitable for music listening.
   
  Probably not a big improvement


----------



## siwiwid

scary greetings.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  so there is no significant improvement on fiio e07k over x-fi xtrememusic? am i correct?


----------



## bowei006

Its subjective in relative to each person.
Taking in part your equipment and usage, im taking a wild guess and saying
Probably not in your case


----------



## sad cricket

Panda man, I want to thank you for your in depth review of the E07k.  And also for continuing to help many of us with questions with this product.  I have ordered one and it should be here next week.  I have a question though.  I have an iMac and I want to get the best SQ using my computer and the E07k.  I noticed that you are using a Toslink and I think this is the route I want to go.  My question, how can I use the Toslink with my application?  I think I will need to use a Toslink cable that has a 3.5mm headphone connector that will go to the iMac but I don't know what the other connector to the E07k should be.  I think it might need to use a mini Toslink but I don't know for sure since I do not have the unit yet.  Please tell what you are using.  Thank you.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sad cricket said:


> Panda man, I want to thank you for your in depth review of the E07k.  And also for continuing to help many of us with questions with this product.  I have ordered one and it should be here next week.  I have a question though.  I have an iMac and I want to get the best SQ using my computer and the E07k.  I noticed that you are using a Toslink and I think this is the route I want to go.  My question, how can I use the Toslink with my application?  I think I will need to use a Toslink cable that has a 3.5mm headphone connector that will go to the iMac but I don't know what the other connector to the E07k should be.  I think it might need to use a mini Toslink but I don't know for sure since I do not have the unit yet.  Please tell what you are using.  Thank you.


 
  "Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry about your wallet Cricket!"
   
  The E07K sadly does not support S/PDIF with toslink. Only USB and AUX in. I am not using a Toslink cable, you may have seen my E17 pictures. The E17 does USB, AUX, and S/PDIF input
   
  Just connect USB from iMac to E07K, make sure no audio enhancements are enabled on Mac and to keep volume at 100% on Mac and use ANDES for volume control.


----------



## sad cricket

I see.  Yes it is too bad the E07k doesn't support the Toslink.  I was kinda of looking forward to that.  I did order the USB/AUX in cable along with the E07k.  Thank you for the welcome. It looks like a great community and I have been learning a lot so far.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sad cricket said:


> I see.  Yes it is too bad the E07k doesn't support the Toslink.  I was kinda of looking forward to that.  I did order the USB/AUX in cable along with the E07k.  Thank you for the welcome. It looks like a great community and I have been learning a lot so far.


 
  The E07K comes with the USB cable already and I think it also comes with a 3.5mm aux cable.


----------



## sad cricket

^^^Yes, I know that it comes with those cables but in my readings on the E07 it was highly recommended to use the cable that I ordered.  I will compare the SQ and see if there is any difference between the cables.


----------



## HelderP

Hey everybody!!
  I'm an amateur audiophile and it was a joy to spent a good couple of hours just browsing trhough all the great info on this website, amazed how I never heard of it before.
   
  Anyway, I recently upgraded my FiiO E7 for a E07K and I'm surprised to see it does'nt seem to work on my PC.
 [size=12.727272033691406px] I have connected my FiiO E07K and even tho I see the SPDIF OUT as FiiO DAC E07K on the Sound Configuration window (I'm on Win7) and the green bars are going up and down while playing music, I get no sound whatsoever on my headphones.[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] This amp works flawlessly connected to a phone tho, so I'm only having this problem when trying to connect it to a PC.[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]  [/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] Please if anyone could help me with this issue I would be greatly apreciated as I've exausted all the possible fixes I could think of.[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]  [/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]  [/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] Also, I believe I might have bought the wrong amp for my headphones, I use a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 ohms and reading a little bit more on this amp it's recomended for 16~150 ohms. What does that mean exactly? I assume the only thing is happening is that I will never really will be able to push my Beyerdynamics to it's 100% potential, right? If so, I can live with that, I can use this E07K for my iphone or when I'm traveling or in my car, and I'm thinking about in a few months down the road buying a Bravo Audio Ocean Mini Valve amp for my PC, either that or a E09K since the E07K already is a DAC. (Assuming I get this person to work on my PC...  )[/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px]  [/size]
 [size=12.727272033691406px] Edit: Mm, I tried out the E07K on my work computer and it appears to work fine. I must try to reinstal the drivers on my home computer then, it must be it.[/size]


----------



## sad cricket

I received my E07 last week and I am really enjoying it.  The unit comes with a cable with two headphone jacks and this is supposed to connect the ipod (5th gen with Wolfson DAC) with the E07.  Initially, I really was not so impressed with the SQ.  I could not tell the difference when I disconnected the cable and went straight into the ipod with the headphone cable.  
   
  I was reading that a few posters on this thread are using the LOD cable from Fiio.  Some have said it made a big difference in SQ so I wanted to try this.  I can confirm it makes a big difference in SQ.  I own the AT M50 headphones that I really like.  But it lacks in the higher frequencies and the mids could be more forward.  Well, the LOD cable has solved these problem ares and has expanded the sound stage as well.  The high frequencies are now much better without being harsh and the mids have moved forward and are more pronounced.  As a result, the overall sound is now more engaging.  
   
  So if any of you have purchased or thinking of purchasing the E07, the $10 investment into this cable will increase your listening pleasure.  
   
  http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L3-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B003UCESP8


----------



## HelderP

I can also recomend the L3 Line Out Dock (LOD)! The diference is night and day, I even showd it to my wife who typically can't tell the diference between these things like we do, and she did notice a substancial diference between using the LOD againt using the audio jack. it you're gonna be spending the 90$ buying the E07, might as well spending another 10$ to really make your sound better.


----------



## HelderP

Has anyone here used a FiiO E09K with their E07K? I would really love to hear some thoughts on wherher or not it's worth the investment. The impedance range of 16 Ohms - 600 Ohms is very appealing to me, and I think it would be a good fir for my Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO


----------



## NimnuL

And here is my review:
http://twojepc.pl/artykuly.php?id=Recenzja-Test-FiiO-E07K-Andes
   
  it's in Polish, but some of you may like to watch the photos:
http://twojepc.pl/artykuly.php?id=Recenzja-Test-FiiO-E07K-Andes&strona=2
   
  pros: 
  + very high sound quality (clear, crisp, dynamic ...)
  + tone adjustment (-10 ... +10dB)
  + support for 96kHz/24b
  + very universal device
  + easy to use
  + excellent display quality (2 tone OLED)
  + battery life (over 20 hours - measured)
  + excellent build quality
  + look!
  + price
   
   
  cons
  - none


----------



## BloodyPenguin

My Current Setup:  FiiO E07K, Sandisk Clip+ [FLAC] and Koss KSC75.  Could not be happier with the sound.
   
  Also just noticed that the FiiO and Sandisk have the same color display scheme.  Yellow and Light Blue.


----------



## Moolok

helderp said:


> Has anyone here used a FiiO E09K with their E07K? I would really love to hear some thoughts on wherher or not it's worth the investment. The impedance range of 16 Ohms - 600 Ohms is very appealing to me, and I think it would be a good fir for my Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO



I have FiiO E07k + E09k combo. Been very happy with it. I use them as stationary desktop system. I have AKG K601 (120ohm). Love the sound & design. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## funnyguy123

Whats the difference between aux port and headphone? And if I want to plug in my z623 speakers which should I be using?


----------



## bowei006

funnyguy123 said:


> Whats the difference between aux port and headphone? And if I want to plug in my z623 speakers which should I be using?


 
 Aux is Auxiliary input. 
  
 For speakers, you should either use headphone out(any of the two) OR, get the FiiO L7 ($7) so that you get a smooth line out.


----------



## funnyguy123

bowei006 said:


> Aux is Auxiliary input.
> 
> For speakers, you should either use headphone out(any of the two) OR, get the FiiO L7 ($7) so that you get a smooth line out.


 
 Thanks, this is my first dac/amp and I'm glad I got it, everything sounds so much clearer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Just one thing I noticed while I was testing, sometimes when I plugged in the dac/amp the volume is really low. On the windows playback device list it shows that the device is only receiving a little sound. I have to unplug it then replug it for the volume to go back to normal. Anyone what is going on or how to avoid this?


----------



## bowei006

funnyguy123 said:


> Thanks, this is my first dac/amp and I'm glad I got it, everything sounds so much clearer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Keep windows volume at 100%?


----------



## b0red

Hey,

Really nice review. I have a Sennheiser HD 438, do you think it will benefit with the E07K ? I have been really happy with 438s performance not considering the low bass of this thing, using it since 2 years now, hoping that E07 would make it sound better and give it some more punch.


----------



## NimnuL

b0red said:


> Hey,
> 
> Really nice review. I have a Sennheiser HD 438, do you think it will benefit with the E07K ? I have been really happy with 438s performance not considering the low bass of this thing, using it since 2 years now, hoping that E07 would make it sound better and give it some more punch.


 
  
 I don't think pairing HD438 with any headphone amplifier makes any sense. Better sell it, add the money you could spent on E07K and buy better phones.


----------



## b0red

nimnul said:


> I don't think pairing HD438 with any headphone amplifier makes any sense. Better sell it, add the money you could spent on E07K and buy better phones.



 


haha .. so much hate here .. I was also planning on upgrading HD 558 or Bose AE2 ( mostly 558 ) later .. should benefit these I suppose.


----------



## NimnuL

b0red said:


> haha .. so much hate here .. I was also planning on upgrading HD 558 or Bose AE2 ( mostly 558 ) later .. should benefit these I suppose.


 
 No hate, just pure realism. 
 HD558 should give you more fun with Andes, i upgraded my modded HD555 and the result after comparing it with E07K is satisfying. 
 I also powet K702 with this amp. Same result.


----------



## bowei006

b0red said:


> Hey,
> 
> Really nice review. I have a Sennheiser HD 438, do you think it will benefit with the E07K ? I have been really happy with 438s performance not considering the low bass of this thing, using it since 2 years now, hoping that E07 would make it sound better and give it some more punch.


 
 What they said. Your headphone is too cheap and of too low quality objectively to even say it would be a good thing to get the ANDES.


----------



## quisxx

Damn, thats harsh. I think you could have suggested a headphone upgrade, but with a better choice of words.


----------



## Ashade




----------



## bowei006

Oh sorry, i had a meeting to go to and so did a quick reaponce.

It is harsh, but after using colorful words and flowery appeals. That is really just the end message. 

Ive used them before. Nothing too amazing and not something id go and spend another $100 to try and improve


----------



## Moolok

Just to inform you guys that FiiO E07k works fine with Minix Neo X7 android mini PC through USB. And without root too.
EDIT: just to be precise, I didn't connect X7 directly to E07k's USB port but into my E09k to which E07k was docked.

Sent from my NEO-X7-216A using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DanBa

Thanks for the info!
  
 I reported it at the following thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/3030#post_9776265
  
 There is a question:
 "I wonder if Android mini PC can have UARP installed..."
  
 Could you please test the USB Audio Recorder PRO app, available on Google Play store, with your Minix Neo X7 and your FiiO E07K?
 There is a free trial version.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudiorecorderpro
  
 USB Audio Recorder PRO is currently my preferred music player because it can output a very natural sound. I have also Neutron and Poweramp music players.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2475#post_9511388
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1185#post_8989408
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2475#post_9513867


----------



## Moolok

I downloaded and installed USB Audio Recorder Pro Trial and tried it with Minix Neo X7 and FiiO E07k.
First try was disaster: the X7 crash & froze. I had to eventually reflash the ROM. 
The second try was great success: I can inform you that UARP works with E07k. I tried both mini-USB OTG cable on mini-USB port and normal USB cable on regular port. Both ways worked equally good. I played some FLAC files as long as trial let me. 
Oh, and UARP worked with my unrooted (older model) Nexus 7 and E07k through mini-USB OTG cable. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Moolok

Dual post, my bad. Ignore this


----------



## DanBa

Thanks!


----------



## b0red

quisxx said:


> Damn, thats harsh. I think you could have suggested a headphone upgrade, but with a better choice of words.


 
  
 What he said! Anyway, I got the Andes, will receive it tomorrow. I will test it out with HD 438s, if all is good will continue using it otherwise I will look for a better pair of headphones. Recommendations are welcome. Budget is ~ $120 - $ 180


----------



## bowei006

Im going and thinking that airy, not too much bass, smooth treble oriented headphone the 438 is means you listen to music that prefers those features?

If so, AKG Sextetts or even used Q(K)701 may work for you


----------



## KASKOMAN

hi..I HAVE A QUESTION..I SEEN A PICTURE OF THE FIIO ANDES ATTACH TO A RADIO OR MP3 PLAYER. IN SOMEBODYS HAND..IS IN THE FIIO WEBSIDE.. WHEN U LOOK FOR THE FIIO ANDES U SEE A PICTURE OF SOMEBODYS HAND HOLDING THE FIIO ANDES ATTACH TO A PLAYER OR RADIO.. IM INTERESTED IN THE PM3 PLAYER  . CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHAT KIND OF PLAYER IS IT.. THE ONE ATTACH TO THE FIIO ANDES.. I DONT recognize IT.... cAN SOMBODY RECOGNIZE IT... THANK U..


----------



## b0red

hey, thanks for the reco, but the Q701 is $260 which is way over my budget and the sextetts is not available in India. Also, I read that Q701s leak sound, I use my headphones extensively in office, so something which does not leak sound would be great. And I cannot exceed $180. thanks again.


----------



## bowei006

kaskoman said:


> hi..I HAVE A QUESTION..I SEEN A PICTURE OF THE FIIO ANDES ATTACH TO A RADIO OR MP3 PLAYER. IN SOMEBODYS HAND..IS IN THE FIIO WEBSIDE.. WHEN U LOOK FOR THE FIIO ANDES U SEE A PICTURE OF SOMEBODYS HAND HOLDING THE FIIO ANDES ATTACH TO A PLAYER OR RADIO.. IM INTERESTED IN THE PM3 PLAYER  . CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHAT KIND OF PLAYER IS IT.. THE ONE ATTACH TO THE FIIO ANDES.. I DONT recognize IT.... cAN SOMBODY RECOGNIZE IT... THANK U..



IT WOULD BE REALLY HELPFUL TO POST THE PICTURE. I THINK YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THE SONY RECORDING DAP THAT JAMES FEATURED IN A FIIO PIC STRAPPED TO ONE OF HIS AMPS. 



b0red said:


> hey, thanks for the reco, but the Q701 is $260 which is way over my budget and the sextetts is not available in India. Also, I read that Q701s leak sound, I use my headphones extensively in office, so something which does not leak sound would be great. And I cannot exceed $180. thanks again.



Try out Beyerdynamic and Audio Technica then  maybe dt beyer series


----------



## KASKOMAN

HEY PANDA MAN .. THNX.. THATS THE ONE I WAS LOOKING FOR.. THNX FOR THE INFO..


----------



## bowei006

IVE TRIED TO FIND THE MODEL NAME ON MY PHONE(IM OUT) AND HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO FOR YOU. ITS KINDA EXPENSIVE LAST I REMEMBER.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

bowei006, love your CAPS replies.... Haaa.. 

..


----------



## Ashade

bloodypenguin said:


> bowei006, love your CAPS replies.... Haaa..
> 
> ..




^ +1



b0red said:


> hey, thanks for the reco, but the Q701 is $260 which is way over my budget and the sextetts is not available in India. Also, I read that Q701s leak sound, I use my headphones extensively in office, so something which does not leak sound would be great. And I cannot exceed $180. thanks again.


 

You can go used. That's how I got mine. Check K601 they are pretty good as well.


----------



## bowei006

bloodypenguin said:


> bowei006, love your CAPS replies.... Haaa..
> 
> ..


 


ashade said:


> ^ +1


 
 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 As they say, when in Rome, do as the Romans do. When someone screams at you politely, it is only etiquette to return the same language identity that one uses as a sign of respect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes, I just made that up)


----------



## Ashade

bowei006 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Amen!


----------



## hulja

I have read somewhere here that someone used Andes as a guitar amp with headphones, similar to Fiio G01, but I have no idea how could I do that. Anyone?


----------



## jacobspeeds

I got it to work on my windows 8 laptop and made a video. Check it out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLSDQ_Zh0zI


----------



## b0red

bowei006 said:


> IT WOULD BE REALLY HELPFUL TO POST THE PICTURE. I THINK YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THE SONY RECORDING DAP THAT JAMES FEATURED IN A FIIO PIC STRAPPED TO ONE OF HIS AMPS.
> Try out Beyerdynamic and Audio Technica then
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey,
  
 Thanks for the suggestions, I will need to save up before I can buy the headphones. ( Wish HD 558 did not leak sound, otherwise it was perfect ).
 I received the E07k today, I used it with my Dell 5520 Laptop and listened to Daft Punk - Random Access Memories Vinyl Rip - FLAC. I must say that there is a drastic improvement in quality. But shockingly this improvement is noticeable only with FLACS, there is an improvement with MP3s also but not nearly as much.
  
 Thanks,
 b0red


----------



## farhangleo

For anyone confused about whether the E07K works with the S3 or the Note 2, I can confirm that it does. I just received my E07K and connected it to the note 2 using the otg cable. Out of the box, the DAC does not work, however, after turning off USB charging on the Fiio, it connected without any fuss. Anyone having problems connecting to the s3 or note 2 should try this out.


----------



## chrdxn

farhangleo said:


> For anyone confused about whether the E07K works with the S3 or the Note 2, I can confirm that it does. I just received my E07K and connected it to the note 2 using the otg cable. Out of the box, the DAC does not work, however, after turning off USB charging on the Fiio, it connected without any fuss. Anyone having problems connecting to the s3 or note 2 should try this out.


 
  
 What is your country and carrier? I can't speak for the Note, but the E07K doesn't work for most US S3 models and carriers. I've tried two different OTG cables, all of the DAC's settings (including USB charge), and every combination of plug-in order. For most of us, it produces no sound and the track time moves faster than it should. For me, It does work consistently with a sound test app that processes what it gets from the mic and sends it through the DAC, but it doesn't work with Google Music, Spotify, Pandora, etc.


----------



## farhangleo

Im from Australia with the N7105T. The DAC behaved the exact same way when I plugged it in the first time but started working once I turned USB charging off on the E07K. Not sure if its a rom thing or just the hardware of the phone.


----------



## JamesFiiO

farhangleo said:


> Im from Australia with the N7105T. The DAC behaved the exact same way when I plugged it in the first time but started working once I turned USB charging off on the E07K. Not sure if its a rom thing or just the hardware of the phone.


 
  
  
 it is hardware issues cause the Andes consume more current than the N7105T can provided through micro USB when the charging on in Andes.


----------



## JamesFiiO

BTW, Andes is not designed as portable DAC for Android phone, and we may release our E18 soon which is designed for Android phone.


----------



## Ashade

The Fiio E07K worked for me in the N7100 and SGH-T889. All being said. they both were carrying custom ROMs and kernels, but it worked, even with USB charge on!!


----------



## drSeehas

ashade said:


> The Fiio E07K worked for me in the N7100 and SGH-T889...


 
 N7100 and SGH-T889 = Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## Ashade

drseehas said:


> N7100 and SGH-T889 = Samsung Galaxy Note II


 
  
 Definitely, but again, the first one is the international version and the second one is the US variant from T-Mobile. If it works for the US variant of the Note II high chances are it will work for the US variants of the SIII. And I am going to repeat here what Fiio already said some time ago:
  
 As a general rule Fiio potentially works as follows:
 Fiio E07K ---> 4.1.x (it usually works with these Android devices: Note II and SIII)
 Fiio E17   ---> 4.2.x (SIV)


----------



## funnyguy123

Is there any difference between the gain settings other than the volume? Any difference between things like sound quality or distortion or things like low gain + high volume vs high gain + low volume?


----------



## bowei006

funnyguy123 said:


> Is there any difference between the gain settings other than the volume? Any difference between things like sound quality or distortion or things like low gain + high volume vs high gain + low volume?


 
  
 Some say yes, some say no. For the most part, just use the lowest gain that you can for your setup as a safety way


----------



## Androbot v4

Could you guys tell me if I could use Fiio E07K with ipod touch 3g as a dac and not just amp?


----------



## quisxx

Im not sure, but I dint think you can bypass apple's DAC


----------



## Sko0byDoo

androbot v4 said:


> Could you guys tell me if I could use Fiio E07K with ipod touch 3g as a dac and not just amp?


 
  
 I recalled James from Fiio said from some other threads that Apple won't share their interface details so no digital signal out.  The only portable dac/amp I know of that is fully compatible with Apple is the Fostex HP-P1.


----------



## b0red

androbot v4 said:


> Could you guys tell me if I could use Fiio E07K with ipod touch 3g as a dac and not just amp?


 
 Yes you can, I got the E3 cable and it acts as a DAC for my ipod touch 2g and my ipod classic. And I am sure it's working as a DAC because the sound is not better or worse but infact a little different. Max I can say is that I feel it becomes a little warmer, and the highs are not that high anymore. ( NOTE: I suck at this sound description thing )


----------



## chrdxn

It does work with at least some of the 30 pin connection Apple devices. My 3rd gen iPad works perfectly with the E07K via USB when connected with the camera connection kit adapter. Seems to be a different story with the new lightning connectors though.


----------



## bowei006

b0red said:


> Yes you can, I got the E3 cable and it acts as a DAC for my ipod touch 2g and my ipod classic. And I am sure it's working as a DAC because the sound is not better or worse but infact a little different. Max I can say is that I feel it becomes a little warmer, and the highs are not that high anymore. ( NOTE: I suck at this sound description thing )


 
 L3 Cable? If so, no you can't.
  
 There is no current sub $300 DAC bypasser. Unless you have a Vmoda, Sony, Cypher Labs, or FOSTEX (or possibly other) device that is around $400. The iPod and iPhone DAC can't be bypassed.
  
 You can bypass an iPad 2G's DAC cheaper and easier,


----------



## seacow2001

I will back up the fact that the E07K works with the 30 pin connector using camera connection kit. You just have to turn USB charge off on the E07K and it will work. I'm currently using that for my youtube watching/netflix streaming/music listening needs using my 3rd gen Ipad and Senheiser HD 558. I'm currently just using MP3s so I don't have a lossless file to test and hence has not noticed much different. I just need a good 3 days weekend where I can sit down and rip all my CDs again into lossless format. Never knew about this until 2 weeks ago, lol. 

I also have the iphone 5 with the new lightning connector and nothing so far has worked with that. I guess the moral of the story is to hang on to your old apple products (or buy the ipod classic with the 30pin). They're as good as gold.


----------



## ooo137ooo

Hi
 I am going to get the sennheiser HD 598's and i want to use a FiiO E07k or an E10, my question is first of all is this a good combo? (my first good headphones) and will the E07k perform well if always connected to the PC and used as a desktop DAC/Amp ;long hours of use (will the battery be affected by that). also is the E10 any better than the E07k in sound quality. the thing is that where i live the E07k is only about $15 more than the E10 ($95 & $80) so the portability and analog audio in is a benefit for an acceptable extra. another thing i know this might not be the right thread for but is the beyerdynamics DT990 Pro 250 ohms any good compared to the HD598's as the 598's are overpriced here (around $300) and i could find the DT990 Pro at a more realistic price. I am willing to spend the money but just to make sure 
 Thanks ,,


----------



## bowei006

ooo137ooo said:


> Hi
> I am going to get the sennheiser HD 598's and i want to use a FiiO E07k or an E10, my question is first of all is this a good combo? (my first good headphones) and will the E07k perform well if always connected to the PC and used as a desktop DAC/Amp ;long hours of use (will the battery be affected by that). also is the E10 any better than the E07k in sound quality. the thing is that where i live the E07k is only about $15 more than the E10 ($95 & $80) so the portability and analog audio in is a benefit for an acceptable extra. another thing i know this might not be the right thread for but is the beyerdynamics DT990 Pro 250 ohms any good compared to the HD598's as the 598's are overpriced here (around $300) and i could find the DT990 Pro at a more realistic price. I am willing to spend the money but just to make sure
> Thanks ,,


 
  
 Good combo? No idea, but keep posted for any furrther replies. FiiO's are pretty universal though
  
 The battery will be affected, but the amount of use you will get out of it, outlast the cost of replacing the battery after 24/7 usage in 2 years. OR, just buy the E10 or another desktop DAC and amp.


----------



## seacow2001

ooo137ooo said:


> Hi
> I am going to get the sennheiser HD 598's and i want to use a FiiO E07k or an E10, my question is first of all is this a good combo? (my first good headphones) and will the E07k perform well if always connected to the PC and used as a desktop DAC/Amp ;long hours of use (will the battery be affected by that). also is the E10 any better than the E07k in sound quality. the thing is that where i live the E07k is only about $15 more than the E10 ($95 & $80) so the portability and analog audio in is a benefit for an acceptable extra. another thing i know this might not be the right thread for but is the beyerdynamics DT990 Pro 250 ohms any good compared to the HD598's as the 598's are overpriced here (around $300) and i could find the DT990 Pro at a more realistic price. I am willing to spend the money but just to make sure
> Thanks ,, :bigsmile_face:




Hey, I would suggest that you read the HD598 appreciation thread as it will have amp /DAC questions and other users would post experience and recommendations there. That's how I started the search for my 558. 

Wish you luck in your search.


----------



## ooo137ooo

seacow2001 said:


> Hey, I would suggest that you read the HD598 appreciation thread as it will have amp /DAC questions and other users would post experience and recommendations there. That's how I started the search for my 558.
> 
> Wish you luck in your search.


 
  


bowei006 said:


> Good combo? No idea, but keep posted for any furrther replies. FiiO's are pretty universal though
> 
> The battery will be affected, but the amount of use you will get out of it, outlast the cost of replacing the battery after 24/7 usage in 2 years. OR, just buy the E10 or another desktop DAC and amp.


 
  
 thanks i appreciate your help


----------



## sad cricket

Panda
  
 I have a Samsung G4 and the E07.  I would like to connect the two with a mini USB (E07)/micro USB cord (S4).  My goal is to use the superior DAC and Amp of the E07 while using the music library of the S4.  There are no stores around here that sells this kind of cord (Mini/Micro).  Would you happen to know if this combination would work with what I want to achieve?  Thank you.


----------



## bowei006

sad cricket said:


> Panda
> 
> I have a Samsung G4 and the E07.  I would like to connect the two with a mini USB (E07)/micro USB cord (S4).  My goal is to use the superior DAC and Amp of the E07 while using the music library of the S4.  There are no stores around here that sells this kind of cord (Mini/Micro).  Would you happen to know if this combination would work with what I want to achieve?  Thank you.


 
  
 Usually yes, however, if it works or not is not always 100%, if you read around some of the comments of thist hread. Some get it to work, others not, some have bad fake otg cables.


----------



## sad cricket

Thank you for the quick response.  I see what you are saying.  I think it is worth a try and I will search for a quality cable.  I will report back in case anyone else is thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## bowei006

sad cricket said:


> Thank you for the quick response.  I see what you are saying.  I think it is worth a try and I will search for a quality cable.  I will report back in case anyone else is thinking about doing the same thing.


 
  
 Ebay and Amazon is where most try to find them. good luck, and good hunting


----------



## Ashade

sad cricket said:


> Thank you for the quick response.  I see what you are saying.  I think it is worth a try and I will search for a quality cable.  I will report back in case anyone else is thinking about doing the same thing.


 
  
 Be sure that the cable you buy is OTG on the micro USB side. Good luck.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

These are the two that I bought to use on my Note II and E07K:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Mini-B-to-Micro-B-Android-4-0-Above-OTG-cable-4-5-inches-By-iBasso-Audio-/111036655521?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=5mgY3h0hpzD0ogqb8O9Mi4EmwfY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-B-5pin-5p-male-to-Mini-B-5pin-Male-data-and-charge-short-usb-cable-/310704064504?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&hash=item485767c7f8 
  
 They worked for me but can't guarantee for the S4.  The iBasso is a better bet but I don't see them anymore on eBay (may be trolling thru Amazon or something).  Good luck.


----------



## Ashade

S4 you said? Ummmm.... I didn´t read it properly... I don´t think the E07K will work with the S4. I think the S4 only works on E17 as stated some time ago.
  


ashade said:


> Definitely, but again, the first one is the international version and the second one is the US variant from T-Mobile. If it works for the US variant of the Note II high chances are it will work for the US variants of the SIII. And I am going to repeat here what Fiio already said some time ago:
> 
> As a general rule Fiio potentially works as follows:
> Fiio E07K ---> 4.1.x (it usually works with these Android devices: Note II and SIII)
> Fiio E17   ---> 4.2.x (SIV)


----------



## sad cricket

Well, I went ahead and ordered the cable from ebay.  It is a $7 gamble, so if it doesn't work I won't lose  too much.


----------



## Ashade

Agree, it's worth it. Just remember it has to be OTG on the micro USB side. If you get a notification on your bar saying that an OTG cable was identified and it doesn't work, then it is the E07K.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

sad cricket said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered the cable from ebay.  It is a $7 gamble, so if it doesn't work I won't lose  too much.



 

Plus you can use that cable to hook up a USB Flash Drive, Wireless Mouse/keyboard, etc... to it. Even if the DAC does not work.


----------



## Snoodge

Just got an E07K as a replacement for an E7 that I lost and i'm really disappointed. 
  
 Wanted to ask a couple of questions before I return it. 
  
 1) This unit doesn't bypass the windows audio mixer by default like the E7 did. Any way to fix this? And no, using Foobar or ASIO4All isn't a "fix" for something that used to work properly with no drivers needed. 
  
 2) This unit is significantly less powerful than the E7 when connected to a PC as source. "10" volume on the E7 was as loud as "12" volume WITH 12db of gain selected on the E07K. I thought this was an upgrade? 
  
 What gives?


----------



## StanD

ooo137ooo said:


> Hi
> I am going to get the sennheiser HD 598's and i want to use a FiiO E07k or an E10, my question is first of all is this a good combo? (my first good headphones) and will the E07k perform well if always connected to the PC and used as a desktop DAC/Amp ;long hours of use (will the battery be affected by that). also is the E10 any better than the E07k in sound quality. the thing is that where i live the E07k is only about $15 more than the E10 ($95 & $80) so the portability and analog audio in is a benefit for an acceptable extra. another thing i know this might not be the right thread for but is the beyerdynamics DT990 Pro 250 ohms any good compared to the HD598's as the 598's are overpriced here (around $300) and i could find the DT990 Pro at a more realistic price. I am willing to spend the money but just to make sure
> Thanks ,,


 
 You might consider getting the HD558's as they cost much less and the differences in SQ are very slight, they have the exact same driver. Unless you like the styling of the HD598, you can get the HD558 and if you wish there's a simple modification for removing some internal rubber pads that increases the soundstage. This takes a few minutes and is easy to do. I have done this and the resulting sound is much like my HD600's and so close to the HD598 that you might not be able to tell the difference other than the placebo effect. The HD558 is very easy to drive (50 Ohms) and unlike the HD600 can be driven rather nicely directly by your DAP or just about any decent amp.
 EDIT: The HD598 is just as easy to drive as the HD558.


----------



## bowei006

snoodge said:


> Just got an E07K as a replacement for an E7 that I lost and i'm really disappointed.
> 
> Wanted to ask a couple of questions before I return it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 1) FiiO made it so that you can use computer to manipulate the 'volume' due to consumers complaining. Most audiophiles would prefer something like E7 where audio volume on computer is locked. But many consumers that bought FiiO devices don't know this stuff and complained. That has since become like this.
  
 2)No it is not. E07K is rated at >250 mW @ 16 ohms and E7 is at 150mW @ 16 ohms.


----------



## Snoodge

I believe you that the E07K has a greater output rating, however I just switched an E7 out for an E07K and noted those volume differences. So the only thing that I can come up with as a contributing factor is the fixed volume that the E7 had. But even that doesn't square the issue, because it should be the same if I just set windows volume to max. 
  
 There is a distinct difference in volume between "I set the volume to max in Windows" and "The device told windows to disable the volume control altogether". 
  
 If there's a difference, then there's a difference and something is being done differently. If the entire windows audio mixer isn't being bypassed, then at least the volume stage is, and that's something. 
  
 Just for the sake of clarity, I screencapped Fidelify running with the E07K set as the ASIO device, with music playing, windows volume control still works. There's literally no way to bypass it. Double volume control whether you like it or not. I'd like to extend a hearty thanks to the retards who complained about this "bug" to Fiio persistently enough for them to change the device so that now the volume can be adjusted from their mouse, car, cell phone or hovercraft.


----------



## drSeehas

bowei006 said:


> ... E07K is rated at >250 mW @ 16 ohms and E7 is at 150mW @ 16 ohms.


 
 Did you measure it? Or do you just repeat FiiOs numbers?


----------



## sad cricket

Well, I have used my Fiio E07k for a few weeks and now I become disenchanted with it.  In the beginning, I bought the unit to improve the sound coming from my iPod classic and it did just that but only by a small amount.  I even bought a LOD cable which improved the sound the most but still not enough for me.  I really wanted to use the DAC on the E07k and bypass the Apple DAC but that does not seem possible.  Later, I thought I could pair the E07k with my Galaxy S4 by using a cable which I quickly realized became fruitless.  
  
 The good news is that I am staying with the Fiio family and decided to purchase a Fiio X3.  I really like the idea of having a dedicated player that can play hi-res music and has an expandable storage capability.  It should arrive tomorrow and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## bowei006

I also have an X3 review

The X3 will be receiving USB DAC function soon(1-2 weeks)


----------



## sad cricket

Panda, I will checkout your review of the X3 and thank you for the heads up.


----------



## SIDWULF

Can I leave the E07K connected to my computer all the time as a dedicated AMP/DAC? Wont it be charging and using the battery all the time? How do I get it to just run off USB power?


----------



## bowei006

sidwulf said:


> Can I leave the E07K connected to my computer all the time as a dedicated AMP/DAC? Wont it be charging and using the battery all the time? How do I get it to just run off USB power?


 
 Yes you can
  
 ANDES shuts off power charge once its battery is full. You can go into the ANDES settings and set USB CHG to off. My E17 how to use video shows how to move around the settings menu. Both the devices screens are almost the same.


----------



## SIDWULF

bowei006 said:


> Yes you can
> 
> ANDES shuts off power charge once its battery is full. You can go into the ANDES settings and set USB CHG to off. My E17 how to use video shows how to move around the settings menu. Both the devices screens are almost the same.




Yes but I notice when I turn off USB CHG it uses battery power instead of USB power? I don't want to use the battery at all. I want this device to run only off USB power.

How do I do this?


----------



## bowei006

sidwulf said:


> Yes but I notice when I turn off USB CHG it uses battery power instead of USB power? I don't want to use the battery at all. I want this device to run only off USB power.
> 
> How do I do this?


Buy an E10?

You have to use the battery. Just stop worrying.


----------



## SIDWULF

bowei006 said:


> Buy an E10?
> 
> You have to use the battery. Just stop worrying.


 

 I had the E10 and it has channel imbalance at low volumes and static while turning the analog volume knob which also contributes to the channel imbalance...I want digital volume control from now on only.
  
 How hard is it for FiiO to add a circuit to run off the USB power? I don't want the battery to degrade by being constantly at full charge and repeatedly being topped off while in use! The ideal situation here is to store the battery at %50 capacity in the device and then make the E07K run off USB power only.


----------



## bowei006

sidwulf said:


> I had the E10 and it has channel imbalance at low volumes and static while turning the analog volume knob which also contributes to the channel imbalance...I want digital volume control from now on only.
> 
> How hard is it for FiiO to add a circuit to run off the USB power? I don't want the battery to degrade by being constantly at full charge and repeatedly being topped off while in use! The ideal situation here is to store the battery at %50 capacity in the device and then make the E07K run off USB power only.


 
 There was dirt/impurities between the analog potentiometer on the E10. That's why there was static when turning the knob. IT's a pain to clean out on some units yeah.
  
 This is a portable DAC and Amp. USB potentially may not have enough power to power the E07K.
  
 The battery will always be degraded in use.


----------



## SIDWULF

bowei006 said:


> There was dirt/impurities between the analog potentiometer on the E10. That's why there was static when turning the knob. IT's a pain to clean out on some units yeah.
> 
> *This is a portable DAC and Amp. USB potentially may not have enough power to power the E07K.*
> 
> The battery will always be degraded in use.


 
  
 So are you saying the E07K will constantly use battery power when connected over USB? and as the battery drains say %10 it will periodically charge it back to full?


----------



## bowei006

sidwulf said:


> So are you saying the E07K will constantly use battery power when connected over USB? and as the battery drains say %10 it will periodically charge it back to full?


 
 With USB CHG turned off. The E07K will use battery power until it drains to 0% and turn off. At that moment, it will reset its settings (volatile memory loses power and so it goes to default state). Notice a USB cable is plugged in and start charging and will turn on in a minute or two after its gotten enough charge.
  
 With USB CHG turned on. It stops charging once it hits 100%, but once it drops from that, it charges more. 
  
 This is all the functions for the battery in the ANDES.
  
 There is no need to worry about battery. Theoretically, through info known about li-ion batteries, the time it takes to completely deplete a E07K battery (if using battery without charge) and to recharge gives us a number of around 2 years of consecutive charging and depletion before the battery will theoretically be at 50% of its original battery capacity.
  
 You using it as a sole desktop unit is of your choice, and so past 2 years approx(theorteically) if the battery does become more dead. A battery replacement you can buy from FiiO and DIY yourself(or send it back) isn't going to be an issue. Hell, at over two years, most already bought a new device.


----------



## SIDWULF

bowei006 said:


> With USB CHG turned off. The E07K will use battery power until it drains to 0% and turn off. At that moment, it will reset its settings (volatile memory loses power and so it goes to default state). Notice a USB cable is plugged in and start charging and will turn on in a minute or two after its gotten enough charge.
> 
> With USB CHG turned on. It stops charging once it hits 100%, but once it drops from that, it charges more.
> 
> ...


 
 Fair enough. I just don't understand why It's not possible to disable the battery through the menu and switch to USB power only.


----------



## bowei006

sidwulf said:


> Fair enough. I just don't understand why It's not possible to disable the battery through the menu and switch to USB power only.


 
 Power, voltage swing, type of energy etc etc. Electrical Engineering.


----------



## SIDWULF

bowei006 said:


> Power, voltage swing, type of energy etc etc. Electrical Engineering.


 
 Is it to complicated? would it make the device bigger?


----------



## bowei006

sidwulf said:


> Is it to complicated? would it make the device bigger?


 
 Rather than complicated, you would need to redesign the entire device.
  
 Batteries, and direct power operate very differently. Some say batteries are more stable and offer a more constant or stable supply of power in some situations and loads as opposed to direct power which would require other parts to regulate the power and its swing.
  
 The 5V and properties of DC generally 500mah supply that USB can offer is very different from the battery so yeah.
  
 Electrical engineering at work here. There is and was a reason.
  
 If you consider that, it is actually better to have a battery in there as it would allow you to potentially use less parts, have higher and better power output. And the replacement costs of the battery after 2-3 years($5-$10 USD) would probably be cheaper than enlarging the device, and having a way to use both battery and USB and then increasing cost. Or pushing out a B.S product 
  
 Keep in mind that the info I have on the electrical engineering aspects of batteries are just what I kinda remember. I'm not a pro on it but the power swing, types of additional add ons to the device and other things dealing with the supply are real.


----------



## SIDWULF

bowei006 said:


> Rather than complicated, you would need to redesign the entire device.
> 
> Batteries, and direct power operate very differently. Some say batteries are more stable and offer a more constant or stable supply of power in some situations and loads as opposed to direct power which would require other parts to regulate the power and its swing.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the insight


----------



## stimer

Hello, I have laptop intel core i3 and realtek onboard sound does it make sense to buy FiiO E07K or ibasso d-zero to improve the sound?


----------



## StanD

stimer said:


> Hello, I have laptop intel core i3 and realtek onboard sound does it make sense to buy FiiO E07K or ibasso d-zero to improve the sound?


 
 You can try using either MediaMonkey or Foobar2000 free applications for playing music on your PC and see if you like it. If you have high impedance cans or your cans are very low impedance chances are that your laptop can't drive them well and you'd need a headphone amp. What do you use for cans? That's the first line of defense.


----------



## stimer

stand said:


> You can try using either MediaMonkey or Foobar2000 free applications for playing music on your PC and see if you like it. If you have high impedance cans or your cans are very low impedance chances are that your laptop can't drive them well and you'd need a headphone amp. What do you use for cans? That's the first line of defense.


 
 I ordered sony xba-30. ibasso d zero more portable with smartphone but have 48kHz/16bit, fiio e07k have 96kHz/*24*-*bit is *this affect on sound 320kbps and flac?


----------



## StanD

stimer said:


> I ordered sony xba-30. ibasso d zero more portable with smartphone but have 48kHz/16bit, fiio e07k have 96kHz/*24*-*bit is *this affect on sound 320kbps and flac?


 
 I have the xba-3 which has the same impedance, 12 Ω. Although my cellphone has a low impedance and should be able to drive them, the bass is a little lighter than I expected. When I put a decent amp in place, the bass is much better. The iBasso doesn't spec the output impedance but only states "Recommended Headphone Impedance: 8~300Ω." That doesn't mean that it will do a great job at either boundary. For good damping of the xba-30's the output impedance should be less than 1.5 Ω which is close to what my cellphone is and as I said my phone doesn't drive them as well as I'd like. My amp is "<0.5Ω" way below 1.5 Ω. To effectively drive a 300Ω you need a good Vp-p, which is not spec'd for the iBasso D-Zero . Once you go to one of their higher end products, they start giving some specs that look pretty good. I think you should do some investigating. I'll bet your 320 kbps mp3 files are the usual 8kHz/16bit and the flac's you will have to check. I just too k a look at the E07K and was surprised that it has "<0.3Ω" output impedance and "> 7 Vp-p" output voltage. They don't recommend 300Ω cans as the Vp-p is not quite enough, although close to being somewhat useful at that impedance. FiiO has an E12 coming out soon that should be compatible with  most current Android phones. Most current DACs require a special player for Android and I don't buy into that. If you have an iPhone, the proper choices are more limited.


----------



## drSeehas

stand said:


> ... FiiO has an E12 coming out soon that should be compatible with  most current Android phones...


 
 It is the *E18* coming out soon.


----------



## StanD

Quote:
 Originally Posted by *StanD* 


 ... FiiO has an E12 coming out soon that should be compatible with  most current Android phones...


drseehas said:


> It is the *E18* coming out soon.


 
 Oops, my typo. I already own an E12, it's an amp and it's pretty good, drives my HD600 rather well.


----------



## Nirvana1000

So I just got the Andes.And it has plenty of power.But it sounds too warm with a narrow soundstage for my liking.My E5 is more to my liking.So when I return it ,which Fiio amp(DAC is not necessary, but would like it)should I exchange it for.That has more of a E 5 sound?


----------



## bowei006

Andes to me was similar in sound sig to the E5. Maybe try E6


----------



## Ludanosity

Just bought a FiiO E07K and I'm enjoying it so far. Just a couple of quick questions that I have regarding the charging. If I leave USB charge on when the battery is already fully charged, will that mean that it will revert to USB power and run off of that? I'm just concerned that it would still be using the battery and charge it at the same, decreasing the life of the battery.


----------



## bowei006

ludanosity said:


> Just bought a FiiO E07K and I'm enjoying it so far. Just a couple of quick questions that I have regarding the charging. If I leave USB charge on when the battery is already fully charged, will that mean that it will revert to USB power and run off of that? I'm just concerned that it would still be using the battery and charge it at the same, decreasing the life of the battery.


 
 The battery will stop charging and it will run off battery. Never will it not use the battery.
  
 Read the last two pages for explanations on why this is. Another user asked a similar question.


----------



## Nirvana1000

Does each gain choice have the same sound or is there a difference? Also is there any burn in time or no?


----------



## Jaddeth

I want to buy this E07k but I have a question. Currently I owe: Shure SRH 440, Superlux HMC631 and Koss UR40 (i'm planning to buy in the future Pioneer SE-A1000 and maby Grado SR60i), my source is Iriver S100. The question is: Is it worth to buy this amp/dac for these headphones? I'm opting for a cheap amd/dac with some EQ and one that I could use with many differently sounding headphones. It would be my first amp/dac, so I don't expect the top notch quality.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## bowei006

I wouldn't recommend it as of right now for those headphones. 
  
 Maybe wait till you have better headphones in my opinion. Headphones first.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Always wondered what the heck I would need two headphone plugs for.  Then last night my girlfriend and I ended up watching a movie on her laptop and did not want to wake up her daughter.  So we plugged in the FiiO EO7K, it installed it self in seconds. I had a few pairs of headphones, we plugged them in and it felt like we had our own private movie theater, it was perfect.
  
 ..


----------



## bowei006

The only time I ever had a moment like that. I just used a random headphone splitter.

I believe it will come in handy one day 

Maybe start a twitter trend on my behalf?
#PandaGetsLucky


----------



## funnyguy123

if you plug in your phone to the aux input on e07k and then you plug in the e07k into the pc using usb and start playing music on your phone is the dac on the e07k being used?


----------



## bowei006

funnyguy123 said:


> if you plug in your phone to the aux input on e07k and then you plug in the e07k into the pc using usb and start playing music on your phone is the dac on the e07k being used?


 
 It depends on the default priority.
  
 I forgot if AUX or USB was default priority for E07K(meaning if both were plugged in, which one is used(I believe USB is)). But if AUX was default prioiryt, DAC is not being used. If USB was the prioirty, then yes.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

FINALLY got my Samsung S3 working with the FiiO E07K!
  
 Specs:


----------



## MikuLover

Hi Guys, I just got my er4pt (with the s adapter) and I have been looking for a portable DAC+Amp and I found E07K to be the solution. But I been wondering if the bundle of accessories contain a mircousb cable to allow me to connect my xperia sp to the E07K? Or would I have to buy it from a 3rd party?


----------



## BillsonChang007

mikulover said:


> Hi Guys, I just got my er4pt (with the s adapter) and I have been looking for a portable DAC+Amp and I found E07K to be the solution. But I been wondering if the bundle of accessories contain a mircousb cable to allow me to connect my xperia sp to the E07K? Or would I have to buy it from a 3rd party?


 
 You will need to purchase a 3rd party for that. The E07K comes with a USB cable but that only allows you to connect to your laptop/PC for charging as well as DAC/amp


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Question:
  
 Window 7 > FLAC > Foobar2000 > FiiO E07K > FiiO L7 (LOD) > Schiit Vali > Sennheiser HD-650
  
  
 Would that setup work well?  I have everything but the Schiit Vali Amp.
  
  
 Thoughts?
  
 ..


----------



## bowei006

bloodypenguin said:


> Question:
> 
> Window 7 > FLAC > Foobar2000 > FiiO E07K > FiiO L7 (LOD) > Schiit Vali > Sennheiser HD-650
> 
> ...


 
 You need a 3.5mm to RCA cable in between the Schiit Vali and L7 LOD
  
 It would work...not sure on how well.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

bowei006 said:


> You need a 3.5mm to RCA cable in between the Schiit Vali and L7 LOD
> 
> It would work...not sure on how well.


 

 Oh..  Right... with the 3.5 to RCA... thanks.
  
 Yeah.  Debating what setup to do with my newly purchased HD-650.  I'm afraid to even open up the box as I have no way to drive them currently.
  
 ..


----------



## BillsonChang007

I suggest to wait for a few reviews on the Vali first. and of course that set-up should work!


----------



## James1776

Need a bit of help....What exactly is the SUB data connection on the Fiio? I am spending a small fortune buying short cables that simply do not work and the cable that came with the device is unlabeled, of course. It is NOT a mini OTG nor a micro OTG cable....


----------



## bowei006

james1776 said:


> Need a bit of help....What exactly is the SUB data connection on the Fiio? I am spending a small fortune buying short cables that simply do not work and the cable that came with the device is unlabeled, of course. It is NOT a mini OTG nor a micro OTG cable....


 
 It's a mini B USB plug.
  
 It's NOT OTG or any of those

  
 Mini B is third from the left.


----------



## James1776

But I thought the cable out of the phone had to be a micro OTG cable????
  
 I am seriously befuddled here....
  
 I seem to need a micro OTG cable to a mini B USB


----------



## bowei006

james1776 said:


> But I thought the cable out of the phone had to be a micro OTG cable????
> 
> I am seriously befuddled here....
> 
> I seem to need a micro OTG cable to a mini B USB


 
 Oh that's what you meant
  
 You didn't clarify. I didn't know you wanted phone support.
  
 Its hit and miss for OTG


----------



## Berrypicker

Just received my Fiio E07k. Bought from amazon. It doesn't seem to work. No audio output.
 I tired both USB and AUX, on desktop/laptop/phone. No sound even at max volume. Full charged.
 Tried using Shure SE215's on both outputs. Even tried with some 2.1 speakers. Nothing. Drivers and all installed correctly, testing for sound shows signal of volume but absolutely no output from the DAC.
  
 I've already filed a return shipping but I was wondering what are the chances of this being a defect? I was very disappointed since I was anticipating using this so much.


----------



## bowei006

berrypicker said:


> Just received my Fiio E07k. Bought from amazon. It doesn't seem to work. No audio output.
> I tired both USB and AUX, on desktop/laptop/phone. No sound even at max volume. Full charged.
> Tried using Shure SE215's on both outputs. Even tried with some 2.1 speakers. Nothing. Drivers and all installed correctly, testing for sound shows signal of volume but absolutely no output from the DAC.
> 
> I've already filed a return shipping but I was wondering what are the chances of this being a defect? I was very disappointed since I was anticipating using this so much.


 
 Try the reset switch on the device.


----------



## Berrypicker

Yes, I've tried that using a led pencil. Held it for a moment and released. I have tried this a few times, as well as following all that mentioned on the first page of this thread.
 One small thing I notice is that the LED light is not blue, but rather purple when connected to the computer.


----------



## bowei006

berrypicker said:


> Yes, I've tried that using a led pencil. Held it for a moment and released. I have tried this a few times, as well as following all that mentioned on the first page of this thread.
> One small thing I notice is that the LED light is not blue, but rather purple when connected to the computer.


 
 That just means its charging while on. 
  
 Unplug the ANDES from the computer. Set it to AUX input if it isn't already. Take an iPod and plug a 3.5mm cable between a DAP and the E07K. Plug that cable into AUX input on the bottom of the E07K. And try to play something.
  
 If nothing still plays and you are sure its set corretly, then return to Amazon's seller.


----------



## Berrypicker

bowei006 said:


> That just means its charging while on.
> 
> Unplug the ANDES from the computer. Set it to AUX input if it isn't already. Take an iPod and plug a 3.5mm cable between a DAP and the E07K. Plug that cable into AUX input on the bottom of the E07K. And try to play something.
> 
> If nothing still plays and you are sure its set corretly, then return to Amazon's seller.


 

 Tried it yet again, unfortunately no output. I'm am completely positive everything *should* be working. This is quite a bummer. Amazon won't do a replacement so the process to get another one would take a while... but I am definitely getting this Fiio E07k model.
  
 Thanks for the quick response bowei!


----------



## bowei006

berrypicker said:


> Tried it yet again, unfortunately no output. I'm am completely positive everything *should* be working. This is quite a bummer. Amazon won't do a replacement so the process to get another one would take a while... but I am definitely getting this Fiio E07k model.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response bowei!


 
 Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet
  
  
 Amazon won't do a replacement!? Wut?
  
 The E17 is on sale right now on at Adorama
 http://www.adorama.com/FIE17.html?EmailPrice=T
  
 for $89. Adorama is an authorized dealer of fiio btw
  
 It is arugably the better device. The E17 is the current 'flagship' of the gneneral amp/dac section for FiiO.


----------



## BillsonChang007

bowei006 said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet
> 
> 
> Amazon won't do a replacement!? Wut?
> ...


 
 but I heard there will be a FiiO E17k next year? @.@


----------



## bowei006

billsonchang007 said:


> but I heard there will be a FiiO E17k next year? @.@


 
 Who knows. Maybe, maybe no. I don't know. Or rather haven't really asked for the juicy details of any of FiiO's other projects


----------



## Berrypicker

bowei006 said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet
> 
> 
> Amazon won't do a replacement!? Wut?
> ...


 

 Oh! I mean that the process is only refund, meaning I will have to buy it again after. Considering how wild shipments are around this time of the year, and the fact that my amazon prime trial (no more 2-day shipping) just ran out really sucks!
  
 Hm that E17 is a good price...


----------



## BillsonChang007

bowei006 said:


> Who knows. Maybe, maybe no. I don't know. Or rather haven't really asked for the juicy details of any of FiiO's other projects


 
 I guess we are all too excited about the FiiO two upcoming DAP, X5 and X1!


----------



## bowei006

berrypicker said:


> Oh! I mean that the process is only refund, meaning I will have to buy it again after. Considering how wild shipments are around this time of the year, and the fact that my amazon prime trial (no more 2-day shipping) just ran out really sucks!
> 
> Hm that E17 is a good price...


 
  
 That's a stinker 


billsonchang007 said:


> I guess we are all too excited about the FiiO two upcoming DAP, X5 and X1!


 
 The X1 came as quite a surprise.


----------



## BillsonChang007

bowei006 said:


> The X1 came as quite a surprise.


 
 I'm hoping it will work with E09K.... then I can sell/gift my E07K away to a friend xD but that's not happening  so  I guess I will have to get a sub $130-$150 amp to go with the X1!


----------



## bowei006

billsonchang007 said:


> I'm hoping it will work with E09K.... then I can sell/gift my E07K away to a friend xD but that's not happening  so  I guess I will have to get a sub $130-$150 amp to go with the X1!


 
 X1 out to E09K input?
  
 Same stuff really. Doesn't have to always be docked. Not sure if X1 will have line out


----------



## BillsonChang007

bowei006 said:


> X1 out to E09K input?
> 
> Same stuff really. Doesn't have to always be docked. Not sure if X1 will have line out


 
 The thing is it's really really reallyyyyy hard to get RCA cable here... I tried hunting for one back then.... So I will have to order it online... 
  
 There will be a LO for X1!


----------



## bowei006

billsonchang007 said:


> The thing is it's really really reallyyyyy hard to get RCA cable here... I tried hunting for one back then.... So I will have to order it online...
> 
> There will be a LO for X1!


 
 What? 
  
 RCA is such an old standard, especially RCA component and any other one you may need? 
  
 That is really really weird hmmm. Maybe order it along with the X1? (if you do buy one that is)


----------



## BillsonChang007

bowei006 said:


> What?
> 
> RCA is such an old standard, especially RCA component and any other one you may need?
> 
> That is really really weird hmmm. Maybe order it along with the X1? (if you do buy one that is)


 
 We are the internet explorer! That is the reason why every weekend, Miri, Malaysia custom is always stuck with traffic... most of weekend xD


----------



## abuziyan

Thanks for these reviews here. I have to admit I a bit underwhelmed by the E07. I listening via my MacPro on a pair of Grado SR225's and I am having difficulty telling any major difference between my headphone amp in my desktop Mac and the Fiio. I'm curious if anyone else has had a similar experience.


----------



## Koolpep

Macs have great audio components build in. Also, not all headphones react much with more oomph. Some are already happy without amping.


----------



## BillsonChang007

koolpep said:


> Macs have great audio components build in. Also, not all headphones react much with more oomph. Some are already happy without amping.




+1!


----------



## abuziyan

Thanks for that input. I knew my Mac sounded better than my little Dell laptop but I guess it really is pretty good. I've been listening for several hours doing direct comparisons and really, other than getting loader than my Mac, I am hard pressed to find differences. So in light of that do you feel it's worth going higher up in price range? I was considering a HiFiMAN - EF2A but am not skeptical of the improvement vs. dollar amount.
  
 Thanks,


----------



## Koolpep

Ok, my advice:

The fiio E7 is a great little DAC/amp, I have the E7 and the E7K myself. 

However, using the Schiit Asgard with my Sennheiser HD 598 was a small revelation. The difference was not really mid blowing, but there was a certain fullness and richness to the sound that was there, but not so pronounced out of my MacBook Pro 13 inch without amping. I never had any Grados so I don't know how they respond to amping, so can't help there. Some amps do expand the soundstage, change the sound to slightly warmer or colder. In theory an amp should just amplify and not change the sound at all.

Again, especially the MacPro (made for audio/visual professionals)has great great sound components build in, so an entry level amp/DAC like the fiio might not make a huge difference. Also, for some, the tiny increases in audio reproduction can't be heard, for some they make all the difference. 

It also depends on your source music and the quality not only of the bitrate/encoding but also of the mixing of the song. There are a few factors that make a difference.

I propose as the next step to check with a few grado users if they experienced a huge change when amped and which amp complements the grado the most. Second step, just try it out, maybe at a meet up or at some physical resellers if you have any. Other than that you might want to take advantage of the time you have to return things back if you are not satisfied. Schiit for example offers a no questions asked return policy.

Hope that helps,
K


----------



## abuziyan

Thanks, K. That's good advice. I will be looking to step it up with either something from Schiit or the HifiMan tube headphone amp/DAC. I never realized just how decent my MacPro's set up was


----------



## Koolpep

Yep, it seems to be able to drive your particular headphone quite well. Put some 600 ohm beyerdynamics on it and it won't be able to drive them properly.  but that is to be expected. so it's very decent indeed...

Cheers,
K


----------



## Jerryberry

hi there I have a few qs regarding this amp dac.

1.can anyone tell me what the battery life is in the real world. 
2.I'm coming from the e11 which had its optical out give me problems.. I do hope the jacks on the Andes last much longer !. 
3. Does anyone know if the andes would work great on either the amperior or m100s ? in terms of great heard hitting bass ?
4. is it better than the e11 ?


----------



## BillsonChang007

I can use the E07K 3-4 days without charging, which is about 12 hours? The E11 will sound better though


----------



## Jerryberry

I thought the e07k had a much better amp than the e11 ? plus there is digital control of up to 10db in the andes whereas the e11 just has two levels of bass boost ? Plus the headphone jack of the e11 doesnt give me confidence as it is now giving me problems. The eo7 also has also better output power of 220 mW@32 than 180mW@32 for e11


----------



## NimnuL

billsonchang007 said:


> I can use the E07K 3-4 days without charging, which is about 12 hours? The E11 will sound better though


 
  
 E07K easily go beyond 20h without charging. Checked. 
  

adjustment: gain +12dB, volume 35 - battery life: 20,5h
adjustment: gain +6dB, volume35 - czas pracy: 22,5h
adjustment: gain 0dB, volume35 - czas pracy: 23h
  
 Pictures and my review (in Polish)
http://twojepc.pl/artykuly.php?id=Recenzja-Test-FiiO-E07K-Andes&jedna_strona=1
  
 Side note: it's impossible to use this FiiO and bypass the build in battery - you can use it as an USB DAC with two settings: battery charging on/off.
  
 Charging time: 3h and 10 minutes while Andes is off and ~6h while it's on. 
 OLED display doesn't affect the battery life in significant way.


----------



## BillsonChang007

jerryberry said:


> I thought the e07k had a much better amp than the e11 ? plus there is digital control of up to 10db in the andes whereas the e11 just has two levels of bass boost ? Plus the headphone jack of the e11 doesnt give me confidence as it is now giving me problems. The eo7 also has also better output power of 220 mW@32 than 180mW@32 for e11


 
 More power does not result in better SQ in most cases. While you may be able to get more bass on the E07K, the quality is sometimes, not guranteed. On my Grado SR60i, the bass starts to loose control with anything above 4dB. Additionally, you can always boost more bass with EQ. 
  
 I think you are better off with E12 for a potential upgradde xD
  
 Billson


----------



## Jerryberry

A noob qs but when using the eo7k as a DAC or rather any DAC with an android phone, would you still be able to control the eq, treble and bass settings (of the fiio device) and use say poweramp on android as per normal ?


----------



## Jerryberry

billsonchang007 said:


> More power does not result in better SQ in most cases. While you may be able to get more bass on the E07K, the quality is sometimes, not guranteed. On my Grado SR60i, the bass starts to loose control with anything above 4dB. Additionally, you can always boost more bass with EQ.
> 
> I think you are better off with E12 for a potential upgradde xD
> 
> Billson


 
 I considered the e12 and e18 but they are a little on the large side for me as a portable. I was thinkin of getting the e07k now as a replacement for my now faulty e11 to go with my android and sansa clip + and then get the upcoming x5 next year


----------



## James1776

I have a sole complaint....as every phone seems to have the same USB OTG micro out, why cannot the Fiio have the same connection in??? Why not provide details as to what that little input is in the devices documentation?


----------



## bowei006

james1776 said:


> I have a sole complaint....as every phone seems to have the same USB OTG micro out, why cannot the Fiio have the same connection in??? Why not provide details as to what that little input is in the devices documentation?


 
 E18 is it.
  
 Power specs, power draw, support with various Android devices, space constraints are some reasons for not adding USB OTG on every single device.


----------



## James1776

That does not make sense...Every single phone gets the music out to the Fiio using a USB OTG micro. The FIIO has to have a data input and charging input and does in the form of a mini B USB....Why not make that input a USB OTG Micro so as to be completely compatible with the phones they exist to operate with?? The phones manage to charge with that input. They manage to get data in and out using it....Why does Fiio use a weird connection?


----------



## bowei006

james1776 said:


> That does not make sense...Every single phone gets the music out to the Fiio using a USB OTG micro. The FIIO has to have a data input and charging input and does in the form of a mini B USB....Why not make that input a USB OTG Micro so as to be completely compatible with the phones they exist to operate with?? The phones manage to charge with that input. They manage to get data in and out using it....Why does Fiio use a weird connection?


 
 A phone has the ability to maybe use a FiiO device as a DAC through USB OTG.
  
 The ANDES and others do not exist to operate with an Android phone. You guys 'found' a subfunction of it that is not advertised. 
  
 Mini B USB is the format they, and most portable electronics people use.
  
 There may be problems using USB OTG with a desktop computer.


----------



## James1776

How many folk actually use the Fiio with a PC? There are far better options for PC music, like a Dragonfly (down to $99 on special last weekend). I see the Fiio as a very good option for portable music. As most portable music comes from a phone and they all seem to use a USB OTG Micro outlet, a cable to go to another USB OTG Micro input seems to make more sense than the swap to the current USB mini B....I needed to cobble together a USB OTG micro to female full sized USB to Male full sized USB cable with the USB mini B for the Fiio. Finding short, quality cables to do that was a mess of trial and error. The cables that come with the Fiio are too long for portable use. I found a vastly better, and smaller, cable from Lindy.com that works and does not make up a cable bundle larger than the combined phone/fiio.
  
 Put simply, Fiio makes a very nice DAC/Headphone amp but its execution is spoiled by the cable issue (IMHO)


----------



## bowei006

james1776 said:


> How many folk actually use the Fiio with a PC? There are far better options for PC music, like a Dragonfly (down to $99 on special last weekend). I see the Fiio as a very good option for portable music. As most portable music comes from a phone and they all seem to use a USB OTG Micro outlet, a cable to go to another USB OTG Micro input seems to make more sense than the swap to the current USB mini B....I needed to cobble together a USB OTG micro to female full sized USB to Male full sized USB cable with the USB mini B for the Fiio. Finding short, quality cables to do that was a mess of trial and error. The cables that come with the Fiio are too long for portable use. I found a vastly better, and smaller, cable from Lindy.com that works and does not make up a cable bundle larger than the combined phone/fiio.
> 
> Put simply, Fiio makes a very nice DAC/Headphone amp but its execution is spoiled by the cable issue (IMHO)


 
 More than you would know. We both don't have empirical data on any of this. But from the amount of 'support' I have done. The mass majority.
  
 Most phones don't support USB OTG. A good portion of Android smartphones don't support USB OTG. Those that do either don't have kernel support for it. Or have spotty support on a hardware+software level. 
  
  
 There is no cable issue from what I see it. 
  
 I have spoken to many about FiiO's devices. This is the first time I have heard of anyone changing the USB input format of a FiiO device.


----------



## Hesam

guys are you sure e11 is better than e07? i wanted to buy, but now i'm confused


----------



## KarlAgathon

Hi everyone. Was wondering if someone could tell me if the E07K USB input is* micro* or *mini*? I tried looking up specs through various links from google.No joy! I ask because I'm on the verge of buying one for use with my computer. The cable it comes with might not be long enough for my needs.
  
 I was giving serious thought to getting a Dragonfly, but I need an amp/dac combo. As my computer is pretty old and the sound card just doesn't cut it anymore. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## BillsonChang007

jerryberry said:


> A noob qs but when using the eo7k as a DAC or rather any DAC with an android phone, would you still be able to control the eq, treble and bass settings (of the fiio device) and use say poweramp on android as per normal ?



You will still be able to control the EQ on both E07K as well as your PC/Smartphones' EQ 



jerryberry said:


> I considered the e12 and e18 but they are a little on the large side for me as a portable. I was thinkin of getting the e07k now as a replacement for my now faulty e11 to go with my android and sansa clip + and then get the upcoming x5 next year




Why not consider the FiiO E17? Or MAYBE FiiO will be releasing the E17k next year, if you can wait, it might wroth the wait. 



The E11 amp, is better than E07K but the E07K comes with a DAC while the E11 don't


----------



## James1776

bowei006 said:


> More than you would know. We both don't have empirical data on any of this. But from the amount of 'support' I have done. The mass majority.
> 
> *Most phones don't support USB OTG*. A good portion of Android smartphones don't support USB OTG. Those that do either don't have kernel support for it. Or have spotty support on a hardware+software level.
> 
> ...


 
 That is true BUT, serious music folk know they can use the USB Audio Recorder Pro app to send a digital hi-rez musical signal to the Fiio. In addition, there is a new more serious music app on the horizon from the same folk that will do the same thing but with a better music interface and for more file types.
  
 I keep about 15GB of Hi-Rez music on my Sony Xperia phone and use the UARP app to send music to the Fiio for polish every time I play music on the phone.
  
 Check out this thread
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
  
 Lots of info on folk using phones to play music through Fiio devices...


----------



## James1776

karlagathon said:


> Hi everyone. Was wondering if someone could tell me if the E07K USB input is* micro* or *mini*? I tried looking up specs through various links from google.No joy! I ask because I'm on the verge of buying one for use with my computer. The cable it comes with might not be long enough for my needs.
> 
> I was giving serious thought to getting a Dragonfly, but I need an amp/dac combo. As my computer is pretty old and the sound card just doesn't cut it anymore. Thanks in advance for the help.


 
 The Fiio uses a USB mini B connection.
  
 I own a Dragonfly and am really pleased with it. I run a set of powered speakers from the Dragonfly but the device can control volume all by itself using the PC.
  
 I may be wrong but I believe the Dragonfly completely replaces the sound card when in use.


----------



## bowei006

james1776 said:


> That is true BUT, serious music folk know they can use the USB Audio Recorder Pro app to send a digital hi-rez musical signal to the Fiio. In addition, there is a new more serious music app on the horizon from the same folk that will do the same thing but with a better music interface and for more file types.
> 
> I keep about 15GB of Hi-Rez music on my Sony Xperia phone and use the UARP app to send music to the Fiio for polish every time I play music on the phone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What you are saying is not wrong. It is just that you are assuming way too many things. You are assuming usage characteristics about people you don't know, and you are assuming lots about the kind of people that buy FiiO devices and what they do with it.
  
 I know that thread, I used it in the past.
  
 Lots of people there doesn't mean anything. Why are you assuming this?


----------



## James1776

You could well be right about assuming. I also assume that the folk on that other thread all pretty much know about using the Fiio with a phone but I am not so sanguine about the folk on this thread also being aware.


----------



## KarlAgathon

james1776 said:


> The Fiio uses a USB mini B connection.
> 
> I own a Dragonfly and am really pleased with it. I run a set of powered speakers from the Dragonfly but the device can control volume all by itself using the PC.
> 
> I may be wrong but I believe the Dragonfly completely replaces the sound card when in use.


 
  
 Hi James, thanks for taking the time to respond. As good as the dragonfly appears to be, it only acts as a dac, not an amp. I need a combo of both. Specifically one under under a $100. So the E07K appears to be a good option for me.


----------



## James1776

I cannot fault the choice, the Fiio sounds and works well


----------



## Koolpep

karlagathon said:


> Hi James, thanks for taking the time to respond. As good as the dragonfly appears to be, it only acts as a dac, not an amp. I need a combo of both. Specifically one under under a $100. So the E07K appears to be a good option for me.




The dragonfly is a DAC, preamp, Amp. It does have an amp build in. Don't get fooled that it doesn't have volume control, it does amp the signal, you just use the PCs, Macs internal volume control for it.

The only difference is that you can use the fiio as an amp only using the line in. And the fiio has 2 headphone out slots. However, the quality off the sabre DAC chip in the dragonfly is supposedly slightly better than the Wolfson in use in the fiio.


----------



## KarlAgathon

koolpep said:


> The dragonfly is a DAC, preamp, Amp. It does have an amp build in. Don't get fooled that it doesn't have volume control, it does amp the signal, you just use the PCs, Macs internal volume control for it.
> 
> The only difference is that you can use the fiio as an amp only using the line in. And the fiio has 2 headphone out slots. However, the quality off the sabre DAC chip in the dragonfly is supposedly slightly better than the Wolfson in use in the fiio.


 
  
 Well I definitely stand corrected then. Thank you for the clarification. Whatever device I end up getting, I will be using it primarily with my computer However, I would also be using sometimes with my GS3. I don't know how, or even if it would be possible to do that with the DF. So the EO7K still might be the best overall fit for me. I do appreciate you setting me straight on the Dragonfly though. Thanks!


----------



## Koolpep

Hey, no worries the world of day and amps is very confusing at times. If you want to use your gear mobile the dragonfly is certainly out. It works only on USB.


----------



## Hesam

i want to buy e07 for my sansa, somtimes i use pc too, do you thinks between e07 and e11 which one is better?


----------



## NimnuL

karlagathon said:


> Hi everyone. Was wondering if someone could tell me if the E07K USB input is* micro* or *mini*? I tried looking up specs through various links from google.No joy! I ask because I'm on the verge of buying one for use with my computer. The cable it comes with might not be long enough for my needs.
> 
> I was giving serious thought to getting a Dragonfly, but I need an amp/dac combo. As my computer is pretty old and the sound card just doesn't cut it anymore. Thanks in advance for the help.


 
 It's miniUSB, type B

  
  

  
  
  
  


hesam said:


> i want to buy e07 for my sansa, somtimes i use pc too, do you thinks between e07 and e11 which one is better?


 
  
 Go for E07K, it's great value for money.


----------



## BillsonChang007

hesam said:


> i want to buy e07 for my sansa, somtimes i use pc too, do you thinks between e07 and e11 which one is better?




If you need DAC, go for the E07K but if you don't, go for the E11


----------



## Jerryberry

billsonchang007 said:


> If you need DAC, go for the E07K but if you don't, go for the E11





>





> ACTUALLY I JUST PULLED THE TRIGGER ON THE JDS LABS C5 !





> IT was a a good price of 175 dollars so i though why not.. I read that it is a really good amp better than the e11, e12 or e18 . Did i make the right choice ???


----------



## BillsonChang007

Smart choice!!!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Anyone that has been waiting to buy the FiiO EO7K, it is on sale today for $60 + $4 Shipping: http://www.adorama.com/FIE07K.html


----------



## rhodan818

bloodypenguin said:


> Anyone that has been waiting to buy the FiiO EO7K, it is on sale today for $60 + $4 Shipping: http://www.adorama.com/FIE07K.html


 
 free super saver shipping to me. In41 thanks


----------



## KarlAgathon

bloodypenguin said:


> Anyone that has been waiting to buy the FiiO EO7K, it is on sale today for $60 + $4 Shipping: http://www.adorama.com/FIE07K.html


 
  
 Wow, what a sweet price. if I only waited just a few more days lol


----------



## BillsonChang007

karlagathon said:


> Wow, what a sweet price. if I only waited just a few more days lol


 
 The original price is actually more than reasonable so its still worth it ^_^


----------



## KarlAgathon

billsonchang007 said:


> The original price is actually more than reasonable so its still worth it ^_^


 
  
 Indeed! I ended up getting it for $79, so not going to lose sleep over it or anything lol Counting down the days till UPS knocks on my door


----------



## BillsonChang007

karlagathon said:


> Indeed! I ended up getting it for $79, so not going to lose sleep over it or anything lol Counting down the days till UPS knocks on my door


 
 Good luck waiting!  [it's a kind of pain I know xD been through that while I was waiting for my last term's exam to end... ]


----------



## Nach0stheone

Hi there, 
  
 I've bought the Fiio E07k recently and when I plug in my headphones while using with my computer, I am only able to hear sound from the left side of my headphones. I've already unticked the encoded formats but its still the same. Any advices?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Koolpep

OK, first check if the same happens if you use a different PC/Mac. If yes then the fiio is the reason. Check the balance setting on the fiio.make sure the headphones are plugged in properly and try both headphone connectors. And report back.


----------



## Nach0stheone

Okay I think I've found the problem. Apparently it isn't really compatible with my Dt 990 jack. I have to push the jack further in to hear both sides. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Koolpep

Nope. Just plug it in with quite some force until it's properly in. That's all. I have te dt880 and it fits well. I guess it's the same connector. The sockets will loosen up after a few insertions.


----------



## Nach0stheone

I'm sorry but won't it damage the headphone amplifier?


----------



## BillsonChang007

nach0stheone said:


> I'm sorry but won't it damage the headphone amplifier?




I am not so clear about your situation. Is it because the headphone's jack plastic is too big or what? I though you will need a very lil bit of force to push in your jack to ensure it will not fall out?


----------



## Nach0stheone

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51GJYOorf7L.jpg
  
 Due to the design of the jack, I am unable to plug it in completely. The jack is working fine for my laptop though, not for the E07K. I am considering to get a 3.5mm to 3.5mm adapter but won't the sound quality be poor? Advices please?


----------



## bowei006

It looks normal

The andes when new requires a bit of force. This is because of the new tight plugs fiio have


----------



## Koolpep

It goes in as much as needed. I can send a photo tomorrow how it looks when plugged in with my dt880 which should have the same plug. If you can see only the threads of the screw on adapter while inserted, you are fine. Opnothing of the 3.5mm part should be visible. If that doesn't do it, then something else is wrong. The dt990'plays just fine on the fiio.


----------



## Koolpep

Hi
  
 DT880 on the right, ATH-M50 on the left.
  
 Cheers,


----------



## Nach0stheone

Thanks for the pictures and help ! I'm planning to sell it unfortunately, I think it was more of an impulse purchase.


----------



## eezak

Hello there newbie here, I have a question, Does the Fiio E07k provide a line in from which I can record when connected through USB ? (like a sound card line in), or is the line in just for feeding audio to the amp part ?
 I have a macbook 13" with no line in so I was wondering if I can use the E07K to record audio to my Computer.
  
 Thank you


----------



## Koolpep

No the fiio can't do that. However your MacBook can be fed by the headphone jack. It's combined line in or headphone out as far as I remember.


----------



## Koolpep

Yes just checked, you can switch the port from headphone out to line in in system preferences.


----------



## eezak

koolpep said:


> No the fiio can't do that. However your MacBook can be fed by the headphone jack. It's combined line in or headphone out as far as I remember.


 
 Unfortunately, the newest Macbook does not have combined line in/out...


----------



## Koolpep

You are of course right. The latest MacBookPros don't have that functionality anymore.
  
 Well, the E07K doesn't have that functionality, so you would need an external USB soundcard with line in for that.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## roguegeek

Can you use the E07K as just a DAC and bypass any of its amping capabilities?


----------



## BillsonChang007

roguegeek said:


> Can you use the E07K as just a DAC and bypass any of its amping capabilities?


 
 Yes, you can. The E07K is capable of working as a standalone DAC with the accessory called L7 to bypass it's internal amp to another amp 
  
 Happy listening!
 Billson


----------



## roguegeek

billsonchang007 said:


> Yes, you can. The E07K is capable of working as a standalone DAC with the accessory called L7 to bypass it's internal amp to another amp
> 
> Happy listening!
> Billson


 
 Boom! Thanks.


----------



## BillsonChang007

roguegeek said:


> Boom! Thanks.


 
 You're welcome!


----------



## roguegeek

I don't think I'll need it now that I think about it. Will pull the E09K (replaced by a Magni) from my gaming rig and combine that with my E07K at the office and that will take care of my needs there. Honestly, I just need to replace all of my FiiO amps and dacs because I've just grown unhappy with them. Will probably replace the E09K/E07K at work with a simple Vali/Modi combo instead.


----------



## Moolok

roguegeek said:


> I don't think I'll need it now that I think about it. Will pull the E09K (replaced by a Magni) from my gaming rig and combine that with my E07K at the office and that will take care of my needs there. Honestly, I just need to replace all of my FiiO amps and dacs because I've just grown unhappy with them. Will probably replace the E09K/E07K at work with a simple Vali/Modi combo instead.



As owner of FiiO E07k and E09k combo with FiiO A1 may I ask what made you unhappy?


----------



## roguegeek

moolok said:


> As owner of FiiO E07k and E09k combo with FiiO A1 may I ask what made you unhappy?


 
 Well I have a preference for cans that lean slightly to the brighter side. I find all of my FiiO products (E07K, E09K, E10) push things even brighter, but in a way where the treble sounds a little unruly and not detailed anymore. All of them. It's not as bad as I'm making it sound. I'm just finding I'm getting much more sensitive to the synergy between a can, an amp, and a dac. Budget conscience buyers will find a lot of value in FiiO, although I would argue there are products out there competing in the same market and price range that work better. Still, for the price, they do the job.


----------



## Moolok

roguegeek said:


> moolok said:
> 
> 
> > As owner of FiiO E07k and E09k combo with FiiO A1 may I ask what made you unhappy?
> ...



I see, thank you for a detailed explanation


----------



## BillsonChang007

roguegeek said:


> Well I have a preference for cans that lean slightly to the brighter side. I find all of my FiiO products (E07K, E09K, E10) push things even brighter, but in a way where the treble sounds a little unruly and not detailed anymore. All of them. It's not as bad as I'm making it sound. I'm just finding I'm getting much more sensitive to the synergy between a can, an amp, and a dac. Budget conscience buyers will find a lot of value in FiiO, although I would argue there are products out there competing in the same market and price range that work better. Still, for the price, they do the job.




You are better off with tubes


----------



## roguegeek

I'm staring to find that out!
  
 So some questions. I have the E09K and E07K connected in my office right now to my laptop. Everything seems to be connected correctly. I'm a little upset volume on the E07K still works and actual does manipulate the sound. It seems like that should be something that is immediately disabled when you connect it to an E09K. I have it turned all the way up to 60 and am just controlling it through the E09K. Anyway, I can run my SR325is and DT 770 Pro off of them and they sound ok. I've even thrown some Vmoda Vibe IEMs and Porta Pros on them and they were ok. When I run my PX 100-II off of them, it's just a distorted mess, the volume needs to be fairly high to hear anything at all, and separation and stereo go away completely (everything is mono). I verified nothing is wrong with the PX 100-II by connecting it to my phone and headphone jack on the laptop directly. Sounds great through there. I thought maybe it's a sensitivity issue, but the E09K is suppose to support cans between 16 Ω and 600 Ω. The PX 100-II is 32 Ω.
  
 Why is this happening with just this can?


----------



## Moolok

roguegeek said:


> I'm a little upset volume on the E07K still works and actual does manipulate the sound. It seems like that should be something that is immediately disabled when you connect it to an E09K. I have it turned all the way up to 60 and am just controlling it through the E09K.



Have you enabled the Lo Bypass on E07k? It's located on the right side of unit. You need a ballpoint pen or something like that to move the slider. It bypasses the controls on E07k and only E09k adjust the volume when docked in.


----------



## roguegeek

moolok said:


> Have you enabled the Lo Bypass on E07k? It's located on the right side of unit. You need a ballpoint pen or something like that to move the slider. It bypasses the controls on E07k and only E09k adjust the volume when docked in.


 
 I... have not. Done now. What exactly does that do?


----------



## roguegeek

Flipped it and that fixed the volume controls, but the PX 100-II still sounds like absolute garbage. Thoughts?


----------



## Moolok

roguegeek said:


> Flipped it and that fixed the volume controls, but the PX 100-II still sounds like absolute garbage. Thoughts?



Hmm... Both PX 100-II and SR325is are 32 ohm and DT 770 pro is 250 ohm. On what position is the gain switch at the rear of the E09k? Pull it down for low impedance and high sensitivity headphones and up for high impedance and low sensivity. I keep it up for my 120 ohm K601 and 150 ohm HD330.


----------



## roguegeek

moolok said:


> Hmm... Both PX 100-II and SR325is are 32 ohm and DT 770 pro is 250 ohm. On what position is the gain switch at the rear of the E09k? Pull it down for low impedance and high sensitivity headphones and up for high impedance and low sensivity. I keep it up for my 120 ohm K601 and 150 ohm HD330.


 
 It's set to low already.


----------



## roguegeek

Ugh. This is disappointing. If I can't figure this out, I'm going to have to put the E10 back in which worked fine with all the cans I listed.


----------



## Moolok

roguegeek said:


> Ugh. This is disappointing. If I can't figure this out, I'm going to have to put the E10 back in which worked fine with all the cans I listed.



How about the 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter you're using. Maybe it doesn't make a proper contact with PX 100-II? Can you try another?


----------



## roguegeek

moolok said:


> How about the 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter you're using. Maybe it doesn't make a proper contact with PX 100-II? Can you try another?


 
 Thought of that too. Tried several. All the same results.


----------



## Moolok

roguegeek said:


> moolok said:
> 
> 
> > How about the 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter you're using. Maybe it doesn't make a proper contact with PX 100-II? Can you try another?
> ...



Then it's a mystery alright. Maybe PX 100-II just sounds bad with that combo. I personally have used or using AKG K601 and K420 , Superlux HD 330, SoundMAGIC E30, Philips SHP805 and Samson SR850 with that same combo without problems. Weird...


----------



## roguegeek

moolok said:


> Then it's a mystery alright. Maybe PX 100-II just sounds bad with that combo. I personally have used or using AKG K601 and K420 , Superlux HD 330, SoundMAGIC E30, Philips SHP805 and Samson SR850 with that same combo without problems. Weird...


 
 I've tried at least a dozen different cans on the E09K not using the E07K and plugged directly into an X-Fi Titanium HD audio card and have never heard this problem. This is the first time I've actually used the E09K/E07K combo though.


----------



## Moolok

roguegeek said:


> moolok said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... Both PX 100-II and SR325is are 32 ohm and DT 770 pro is 250 ohm. On what position is the gain switch at the rear of the E09k? Pull it down for low impedance and high sensitivity headphones and up for high impedance and low sensivity. I keep it up for my 120 ohm K601 and 150 ohm HD330.
> ...



How about trying the up position? I keep it up with my E09k even when using low impedance cans...


----------



## roguegeek

moolok said:


> How about trying the up position? I keep it up with my E09k even when using low impedance cans...


 
 Tried. Didn't do anything but make it louder.


----------



## Moolok

roguegeek said:


> moolok said:
> 
> 
> > How about trying the up position? I keep it up with my E09k even when using low impedance cans...
> ...



Ok, then I have nothing. Sorry I couldn't help further.


----------



## roguegeek

moolok said:


> Ok, then I have nothing. Sorry I couldn't help further.


 
 I appreciate all of it.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Hello,

It is probably because of the damping factor. It is not ideal to use low impedance headphone with amp with high output impedance. Your headphone is 32Ohm at 1KHz. It is recommended to use headphone amp with output impedance lower than 4Ohm. The FiiO E07K itself have output impedance lower than 1 Ohm. I recommend you to use that for your low impedance headphone or headphone with impedance of lower than 80Ohm. Use the E09K for headphone with impedance higher than 80Ohm. 

The reason why you do not find it a problem pairing your Grado with E09K mainly because the Grado have flat impedance vs frequency thus, IMO any output impedance would not affect it much. 

Hope it helps,
Billson


----------



## roguegeek

This makes sense. Why would the Porta Pros sound ok, though?


----------



## BillsonChang007

http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=7&graphID[]=1613&scale=30 
 ^ because it's impedance vs frequency is pretty flat except for the bump at the sub-bass
  
 Billson


----------



## Moolok

billsonchang007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> It is probably because of the damping factor. It is not ideal to use low impedance headphone with amp with high output impedance. Your headphone is 32Ohm at 1KHz. It is recommended to use headphone amp with output impedance lower than 4Ohm. The FiiO E07K itself have output impedance lower than 1 Ohm. I recommend you to use that for your low impedance headphone or headphone with impedance of lower than 80Ohm. Use the E09K for headphone with impedance higher than 80Ohm.
> 
> ...


 

 Oh, I see too. You live you learn something new


----------



## BillsonChang007

moolok said:


> Oh, I see too. You live you learn something new




Haha that's really true! xD 

Happy listening
Billson


----------



## roguegeek

This is super helpful. Thanks!


----------



## BillsonChang007

roguegeek said:


> This is super helpful. Thanks!




Your welcome!


----------



## p1nkFl0yd

Hi everyone, 
  
 I'm a new member. I have a concern about the E07K before buying it. The FiiO can perform as DAC and AMP at the same time, can't it?
 What I mean is when I plug the E07K in to my laptop and set the E07K as the output device, then it will do the DAC job and then also amplify the sound, right?
  
 Because I just heard that it can do either DAC or AMP. It cannot do both simultaneously. I think that's silly but since I a total noob, I want to confirm about this.
  
 Thanks all !
  
 Have a nice day!


----------



## BillsonChang007

It can do both on USB


----------



## bowei006

Like Billson said. 

Plugging andes in through usb uses both DAC and amp. You have the option to only use the dac if you buy the L7 adapter. But ypu dont need to worry about that


----------



## thug behram

Gonna buy this to match with the Beyer DT770 32 ohm headphones. Source will be iPod classic and HP Laptop. Should I buy the e17 instead?


----------



## roguegeek

thug behram said:


> Gonna buy this to match with the Beyer DT770 32 ohm headphones. Source will be iPod classic and HP Laptop. Should I buy the e17 instead?


 
 You'll be more than good with the E07K. Buy with confidence.


----------



## BillsonChang007

The E07K is good  but if you wish to go higher, the E17 it is!


----------



## thug behram

billsonchang007 said:


> The E07K is good  but if you wish to go higher, the E17 it is!




Higher in a what way? Sq? I don't car for the extra features and my main headphone is the dt770 pro le 32ohm. Not very hard to drive.


----------



## BillsonChang007

thug behram said:


> Higher in a what way? Sq? I don't car for the extra features and my main headphone is the dt770 pro le 32ohm. Not very hard to drive.



The E07K have a warmish tone while the E17's are more neutral. Check out ClieOS's review!


----------



## thug behram

billsonchang007 said:


> The E07K have a warmish tone while the E17's are more neutral. Check out ClieOS's review!




Thanks. I'm will be pairing the amp with a bright can (dt770 pro) and bright source (cirrus logic chip iPod classic) so I think it should match well.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Yep!

Do report back on what you think when you got them! 

Your welcome!

Happy listening
Billson


----------



## roguegeek

billsonchang007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> It is probably because of the damping factor. It is not ideal to use low impedance headphone with amp with high output impedance. Your headphone is 32Ohm at 1KHz. It is recommended to use headphone amp with output impedance lower than 4Ohm. The FiiO E07K itself have output impedance lower than 1 Ohm. I recommend you to use that for your low impedance headphone or headphone with impedance of lower than 80Ohm. Use the E09K for headphone with impedance higher than 80Ohm.
> 
> ...


 
 Billson, I tried. I promise I did. I have tried to look up explanations on this concept and I can't seem to get it down. I know this has to do with a low impedance headphone not being able to work with a high output impedance amp. Bottom line, I don't get it. Is there something someone can point me to that will help me understand this concept or can someone give me a simplified answer? Also, what's are the specifications I should be looking for and what is the math that needs to be done with those specs in order to know if a certain can will work with a certain amp?


----------



## Kbman

Is there a 3.5mm Male to Lightning adapter for the iPhone 5? I mean I'm sure there is, I just have yet to find it I will continue to look though!


----------



## roguegeek

kbman said:


> Is there a 3.5mm Male to Lightning adapter for the iPhone 5? I mean I'm sure there is, I just have yet to find it I will continue to look though!


 
 FiiO does need to step up and make one that will work properly like they did with the L9.


----------



## BillsonChang007

roguegeek said:


> Billson, I tried. I promise I did. I have tried to look up explanations on this concept and I can't seem to get it down. I know this has to do with a low impedance headphone not being able to work with a high output impedance amp. Bottom line, I don't get it. Is there something someone can point me to that will help me understand this concept or can someone give me a simplified answer? Also, what's are the specifications I should be looking for and what is the math that needs to be done with those specs in order to know if a certain can will work with a certain amp?




Maybe try understanding this:

You want to make sure the ratio of Headphone's impedance vs amp output impedance is 8:1. The "1" can be lower say 0.3 or lower than 1. Let's take Beyerdynamic DT770 80Ohm version as example.

DT770 impedance: 80 Ohm 
Ideal ratio 8:1

80Ohm / 8 = 10Ohm

Therefore, you want to make sure the amp's output impedance is lower than 10 Ohm to avoid damping factor. 

At the end of the day, you also want to "check" the amp's signature as well. Some amp may change a headphone's sound signature by a lil but not very noticeable most of the times

Hope it helps
Billson


----------



## Kbman

roguegeek said:


> FiiO does need to step up and make one that will work properly like they did with the L9.


 
 So basically there is nothing I can do unless I get a old iPhone female to lightning male and then plug it in that way or through the AUX? Something like this.


----------



## Kbman

roguegeek said:


> FiiO does need to step up and make one that will work properly like they did with the L9.


 
 So basically there is nothing I can do unless I get a old iPhone female to lightning male and then plug it in that way or through the AUX?


----------



## Hawke7

I'm trying to decide between a Fiio E10 and a Fiio E07K and want to ask a couple of questions:

 Does the device turn itself on and off automatically when plugged into a computer as an E10 would? and
 Can I use my regular pc volume controls in place of the buttons on the gadget itself? Does it affect the sound quality noticeably?
  
 I'm asking this because i think it would be uncomfortable to always fiddle with the small buttons on the E07K if I had to turn it on and regularly change volume.


----------



## Kbman

I can use the E07K or E17 to power a pair of Q 701's on my computer and phone correct?


----------



## BillsonChang007

Hello,

You will have to turn on the E07K with a button  it bypasses both your amp and DAC of your PC thus changing the volume on your desktop does not really affect the sound except for the volume for sure.

Hope it helps
Billson


----------



## roguegeek

kbman said:


> So basically there is nothing I can do unless I get a old iPhone female to lightning male and then plug it in that way or through the AUX? Something like this.
> 
> [url=http://i.imgur.com/ZvLLnur.jpg%5B/img]http://i.imgur.com/ZvLLnur.jpg[/img[/url]]
> [/quote]
> ...


----------



## roguegeek

hawke7 said:


> I'm trying to decide between a Fiio E10 and a Fiio E07K and want to ask a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> Does the device turn itself on and off automatically when plugged into a computer as an E10 would? and
> ...



If you are using the E07K or E10 on your computer, volume will be done on those devices. I would recommend the E10 if you're using it on a computer or laptop. That's what it was made for.


----------



## Moolok

roguegeek said:


> If you are using the E07K or E10 on your computer, volume will be done on those devices. I would recommend the E10 if you're using it on a computer or laptop. That's what it was made for.



+1
Standalone E07k is good for mobile uses but as desktop amp I too recommend E10. Much easier to use.


----------



## Hawke7

moolok said:


> +1
> Standalone E07k is good for mobile uses but as desktop amp I too recommend E10. Much easier to use.


 
 Thank you for the responses, I hoped to get more functionality out of one device but i guess if I ever actually need a portable dac I'll get one separately. Getting an E10.


----------



## bowei006

hawke7 said:


> Thank you for the responses, I hoped to get more functionality out of one device but i guess if I ever actually need a portable dac I'll get one separately. Getting an E10.


 
 Thanks to everyone here for helping you out.
  
 But remember to buy from an authorized dealer. There are multiple multiple versions of the E10 out on the market. Only authroized guarantee you warranty and service in case something goes wrong, AND it guarantees you the latest version.


----------



## AgentCw

can the Fiio E7 improve the overall sound quilety in my ATH M50 using Colorfly C3 (Or PC) As sound source?
  
 Cheers


----------



## thug behram

I just got this but question, why wont it bypass my computer's vol control? it bypasses my ipod classic volume.


----------



## bowei006

thug behram said:


> I just got this but question, why wont it bypass my computer's vol control? it bypasses my ipod classic volume.


 
 The E07K was designed to not bypass computer control.
  
 However, iPod w/ LOD auto bypasses volume control as the LOD does that (it disables iPod's amp). 
  
 FiiO initially allowed full computer bypass but then took it out. Keep in mind FiiO has sold over a million units and not just audiophile's use it. Many users didn't understand why the E7 was not letting their computer's work anymore (thinking it breaks it) or some other reasons and so it sparked outcry
  
 The new FiiO units STILL bypass computer, HOWEVER, it allows your computer to lower volume


----------



## thug behram

bowei006 said:


> The E07K was designed to not bypass computer control.
> 
> However, iPod w/ LOD auto bypasses volume control as the LOD does that (it disables iPod's amp).
> 
> ...


 

 Ah, yeah not a big deal.

 This plus the DT 770 32 ohm sounds amazing. both from my laptop and ipod classic.


----------



## thug behram

Which sample rates should I enable on my laptop e07k settings? By default only 48khz is checked.


----------



## bowei006

thug behram said:


> Which sample rates should I enable on my laptop e07k settings? By default only 48khz is checked.


 
 As high as you want really. Most can go 96/24 which is the highest it supports but others will get computer crashes if they do.


----------



## batteraziiz

iPod classic 5g 80g on it's way... Considering the E07K. Anybody have experiences with this pairing that can tell me how it sounds/ if it's worth upgrading from the 5g alone?


----------



## immune69

Hello I was wondering if this is correct behavior for E7K - when charging is disabled in menu and unit is used as DAC its still seems to use battery to the point where  battery gets flat and unit shut itself down (USB connected from PC and and power saving disabled for USB) so I need to start charging  to get it working. It this correct be behavior ? or unit is faulty ? I'm bit concern with battery life in this case.
  
 Thanks !


----------



## BillsonChang007

Charge the battery fully if you wish to do that  

The 80GB itself is worth considering upgrading it's amp section as it sound rather bassy and loose at the same time not sure if it's DAC or amp section though but I am guessing it's amp' problem. 

Just my 2 cent
Billson


----------



## Flipboy02

Hello everyone, I someone can really help me.
  
 I have been a very happy Andes E07K user for almost a whole year, until last Thanksgiving. I accidentally dropped my Fiio from my dining table to the carpeted floor. At first I thought is was fine. Since I was getting ready for the big dinner, I didn't test it right away. Anyways, a few days later, after all my out-of-town family guest had left, I finally had a chance to use it. To my horror, it would not play music. When connected to my Macbook Pro (MBP), all I could hear was a slow pulsing sound with some floor noise then a beep, then a 3-sec silence, then it would start all over again. So in my panic, I quickly turned it off. 
  
 So now I tried to figure out when it made that noise. First I connected my headphones 1st without a source: No noise.
  
 Then I turned it off, connected it to my MBP. A few seconds after I turned on the power button, that evil sequence of noise started up again. So I quickly turned it off, and unplugged it from my MBP. So then I tried connecting my iPhone 5s to the Andes unit via the 3mm port at the bottom of the Andes. Once I turned it on, that horrible noise came on again. So I quickly turned it off. I thought maybe the 3.5mm port I was using was bad, so I used the 2nd port. Same thing, noise happened. So I turned it off. 
  
 But now, when I try to turn it on, the Andes would quickly turn on then turn off. So I thought it might be low on power. so I charged it up using a generic 5v 500mA USB wall plug. And that seemed to work fine as the charge light would turn on. 
  
  Now I try to turn it on, and it doesn't even power up, no led lights come on, nor any sort of sound or beep. When I connect it to the cable to the wall plug, even the charge led won't light up. 
  
 Any one have any idea what's going on? 
  
 I e-mailed Fiio several times during the last week of Dec and a few times last month, in Jan. But I have not received any responses! This is so frustrating.  I've been trying to get some sort of tech support from them, and even requested for any contacts as to where i might be able to send this unit in for repair. Still no answer. Is there a better way of contacting Fiio? 
  
 Any help would be greatly appreciated.
  
 -Flipboy02


----------



## RoMee

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here's a response I got from JamesFiiO a few days ago.


> btw, we are in CNY holidays and it may take them couples days to reply all the email during the long holidays


----------



## BillsonChang007

Try this:

Flip the "Hold" button up and you will see a orange line. Flip it again to unlock the "hold" button. Turn it on again.

Make sure you connect to the Andes's Aux in when you are connecting it from your iPhone 5S and headphones to the top of the two jacks... This has happen to me before and I freak out until I found out I was in the wrong jack xD

Good luck!
Billson


----------



## bowei006

flipboy02 said:


> Hello everyone, I someone can really help me.
> 
> I have been a very happy Andes E07K user for almost a whole year, until last Thanksgiving. I accidentally dropped my Fiio from my dining table to the carpeted floor. At first I thought is was fine. Since I was getting ready for the big dinner, I didn't test it right away. Anyways, a few days later, after all my out-of-town family guest had left, I finally had a chance to use it. To my horror, it would not play music. When connected to my Macbook Pro (MBP), all I could hear was a slow pulsing sound with some floor noise then a beep, then a 3-sec silence, then it would start all over again. So in my panic, I quickly turned it off.
> 
> ...


 
 There are many things that could be wrong with it
  
 Did you try the hard reset on the ANDES?
  
 Maybe the drop busted a cap, or tore a wire from the battery etc etc. Who knows
  
 FiiO is on CNY vacation until Feb 6th (which was yesterday). They are still going through the schiit tons of emails they received.


----------



## Flipboy02

Thanks for the reply, Mr Panda Man,
  
 Yes I did a reset, and even tried to power up with the Andes connected to the wall charger then even tried with it connected to my MBP. Still nothing. I'm really down about this. I was using the Sony XBA-3iP IEMs and then tried using small portable computer speakers (cheap from $5 and Below store) and the Apple stock iPhone 5 headphones. and nothing works. 
  
 Is there an authorized repair center in the USA? Thanks again for all your help.
  
 -Flipboy02


----------



## bowei006

flipboy02 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Mr Panda Man,
> 
> Yes I did a reset, and even tried to power up with the Andes connected to the wall charger then even tried with it connected to my MBP. Still nothing. I'm really down about this. I was using the Sony XBA-3iP IEMs and then tried using small portable computer speakers (cheap from $5 and Below store) and the Apple stock iPhone 5 headphones. and nothing works.
> 
> ...


It sounds dead.

You will need to wait for Fiio reponse. The only repair center is in China as far as i know


----------



## Flipboy02

When will they be back from CNY? As you can tell, I'm going through withdrawal symtoms. Thanks again.


----------



## bowei006

flipboy02 said:


> When will they be back from CNY? As you can tell, I'm going through withdrawal symtoms. Thanks again.


 
 They were back 1-2 days ago. They are working through all their support emails etc etc


----------



## Flipboy02

Okay, Thanks. I'll still try to get in contact with them this week...hopefully.


----------



## rapstarlo

Do you think it can drive my ue6000?


----------



## BillsonChang007

rapstarlo said:


> Do you think it can drive my ue6000?




May add too much warm eh? But that is base on your preference. I like how it sound straight out of my iPhone


----------



## Discoveryellow

Maybe someone already posted this, but I would like to report that the *07k works with Microsoft Surface *smoothly by just plugging into the standard USB port.
  
 On the question side: Does "gain +6dB" increases output power (mW) and what would it be at 67ohms?


----------



## bowei006

discoveryellow said:


> Maybe someone already posted this, but I would like to report that the *07k works with Microsoft Surface *smoothly by just plugging into the standard USB port.
> 
> On the question side: Does "gain +6dB" increases output power (mW) and what would it be at 67ohms?


 
 Yes it does! And thanks for confirming
  
 There are no official measurements at 67 ohms. The closest would be 220mW @ 32 ohms


----------



## Discoveryellow

bowei006 said:


> There are no official measurements at 67 ohms. The closest would be 220mW @ 32 ohms


 
  
 Does GaIn affect the output power?


----------



## bowei006

discoveryellow said:


> Does GaIn affect the output power?


 
 Yes it does. That is basically what 'gain' is.
 http://www.audioholics.com/audio-amplifier/amplifier-voltage-gain


----------



## Discoveryellow

bowei006 said:


> Yes it does. That is basically what 'gain' is.
> http://www.audioholics.com/audio-amplifier/amplifier-voltage-gain


 

 So back to the original question what are we looking at with +6dB gain in mW at 32 ohms?


----------



## BillsonChang007

I normally put it at max gain for the fun of it xP


----------



## Kbman

Just purchased my Andes for use with my iPhone 5. Any need to get accessories or higher quality male to male 3.5mm aux cables that would go nicely with it?


----------



## BillsonChang007

kbman said:


> Just purchased my Andes for use with my iPhone 5. Any need to get accessories or higher quality male to male 3.5mm aux cables that would go nicely with it?


 
 Get a Apple Camera Connection Instead xD


----------



## Harghan

Hello, i have Fiio e7 (almost the same then)
  
 I have a sennheiser hd 25 (and waiting to receive my Fidelio x1)
 And i use the Fiio e7, with a galaxy note 2
  
  
 And i just discovered that i used my Fiio e7 the wrong way ....
 I did that. 
 Galaxy note 2 jack to Fiio e7 jack => and i connect my Headphone on the jack output of the fiio7
  
 And i've just discovered that i was only using the amp part of the fiio e7 and not the DAC (now its obvious)
  
 Now i have to use the Micro usb Female of my galaxy note 2 to the mini usb of the fiio e7 ?
 The jack output of the Galaxy note 2 to the Mini usb of the fiio ?
 The micro usb of the galaxy note 2 to the mini usb of the fiio ?
  
  
 Im lost :/
  
  
 To do that a simple way:
 The best combo ?
  
 1) to 4) ?
 2) to 4) ?
 2) to 5) ?


----------



## BillsonChang007

2 to 4 but I am not sure if the note 2 allows it  please double check with others xD


----------



## Harghan

billsonchang007 said:


> 2 to 4 but I am not sure if the note 2 allows it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've Checked on the net and yup, that is the best solution

 Android phones seems to allow that since jellybean (not every dac but it look like that the Fiio e7 allow it)
  
 There is a condition: You have to use an OTG cable.
  
 Im trying to find an otg cable Micro usb MALE to Mini usb MALE for europe with less than 50cm if someone find that can you link ?
  
  
  
 Second question: I have a Creative Titanium HD as sound card for my PC
  
 I heard that the DAC of the titanium hd > Dac of the fiio e7
 But what about the AMP side ?
 Should i use a RCA cable 
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5598&seq=1&format=2&ref=cj
 And i link my titanium (rca side) to the fiio e7 (jack INPUT) to use the DAC of the titanium and the AMP of the fiio e7 ?
 or there is better solutions ?
  
  

  
  
  
 EDIT: instead of spamming this thread, I decided to create my own threads with every question in it
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/704910/pretty-new-in-audiophile-world-i-got-fidelio-x1-fiio-e6-titanium-hd-but-how-to-connect-them-properly


----------



## Kbman

billsonchang007 said:


> Get a Apple Camera Connection Instead xD



Don't know if joke or serious lol, but what are the advantages over using aux?


----------



## bowei006

kbman said:


> Don't know if joke or serious lol, but what are the advantages over using aux?


Elsewhere on internet it would be a joke. Not here

You use Andes DAC with a CCK on a supported ipad.


----------



## Kbman

bowei006 said:


> Elsewhere on internet it would be a joke. Not here
> 
> You use Andes DAC with a CCK on a supported ipad.


But I have an iPhone 5


----------



## bowei006

kbman said:


> But I have an iPhone 5


 
 iPhones and iPads with the new lightning docks can't really use the CCK to allow to use an external DAC anymore (cheaply that is).


----------



## BillsonChang007

harghan said:


> I've Checked on the net and yup, that is the best solution
> 
> 
> Android phones seems to allow that since jellybean (not every dac but it look like that the Fiio e7 allow it)
> ...




Not sure where you can find the OTG cable as I am not an Andriod user. Sorry. 

As for your sound card vs Andes, my answer is, best test it yourself! It can be very objective and opiniated.  

Happy listening!
Billson


----------



## Discoveryellow

discoveryellow said:


> So back to the original question what are we looking at with +6dB gain in mW at 32 ohms?


 
  
 Darn! Anyone with an access to an *oscilloscope *or a good *multimeter *out there to help check the readings? Or let's just Google the specs and puff up how awesome they are. :-/
 In all seriousness, is DYI spirit and tools still out there? I'm totally getting an oscilloscope as soon as I get a garage to store it in!!!


----------



## Discoveryellow

billsonchang007 said:


> I normally put it at max gain for the fun of it xP


 
  
 Fun of it is probably, even if that, the only reason to set the gain as e07k begins to sound crispy like a cheap DAP on max. Unfortunately I have to set up +6dB gain for my Q701 sometimes and hence would love to know the physics behind it.


----------



## Kbman

So my E07K that I ordered was on back order. I decided to just cancel it and am wondering if going up from a E07K to an E17 is worth the money. Thoughts?


----------



## BillsonChang007

discoveryellow said:


> Fun of it is probably, even if that, the only reason to set the gain as e07k begins to sound crispy like a cheap DAP on max. Unfortunately I have to set up +6dB gain for my Q701 sometimes and hence would love to know the physics behind it.



IMO, all the gains sound the same but I hardly uses the E07K amp and never done a serious test xD 


kbman said:


> So my E07K that I ordered was on back order. I decided to just cancel it and am wondering if going up from a E07K to an E17 is worth the money. Thoughts?




Objectively, yes. But the E07K is warmer


----------



## LibiSC

Hi
  
 I bought it a week ago... I was checking the downloads on FiiO for the e07k and found an ASIO driver with a relative new date... I supppose is better than the window default that is way older.... I kinda of hear the sound better...


----------



## batteraziiz

Can anyone else verify that? I just purchased the E07k from Headphonebar and I'd love to know peoples' impressions on different firmware sound before I try it out...


----------



## Koolpep

batteraziiz said:


> Can anyone else verify that? I just purchased the E07k from Headphonebar and I'd love to know peoples' impressions on different firmware sound before I try it out...




this is not firmware, its a driver for windows. just to clarify. you can always remove the driver again, so why don't you try it out and report to help others?

cheers,
K


----------



## batteraziiz

Oops, should have read up on it on the Fiio site before commenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks


----------



## Delirious Lab

Just snatched an open-box E07K from Headphone bar for $67, taxed and delivered!
  
 Looking forward to this.


----------



## bowei006

delirious lab said:


> Just snatched an open-box E07K from Headphone bar for $67, taxed and delivered!
> 
> Looking forward to this.


 
 Let us know what you think when you get it


----------



## batteraziiz

Loving mine  Need a better quality LOD for my Ipod 5g though....

 Currently listening to: Depeche Mode - Condemnation on my K240 MKIIs. With a large smile on my face.


----------



## phonnixx

I see that this device has an display off timer but does the amp itself have an auto power-off to save battery?


----------



## bowei006

phonnixx said:


> I see that this device has an display off timer but does the amp itself have an auto power-off to save battery?



It has a sleep mode. I'll get back to you when I get home to check. My Andes is in storage. I'll answer you then fully unless someone else can before.


----------



## bowei006

There is no auto off unless sleep mode is set. This is a per time basis however.


----------



## BillsonChang007

bowei006 said:


> It has a sleep mode. I'll get back to you when I get home to check. My Andes is in storage. I'll answer you then fully unless someone else can before.


 
 yeap! There is a sleep mode. Just hit menu -> press the volume up till "SLEEP" is highlighted -> click menu again use the volume button to set the timer


----------



## phonnixx

Thank you for your review. I am loving this DAC. My Sennheiser HD555s are sounding super SWEET!


----------



## brybry24

delirious lab said:


> Just snatched an open-box E07K from Headphone bar for $67, taxed and delivered!
> 
> Looking forward to this.


 
 Haha, I was going to get this same exact unit but decided to purchase the E07K and E09K bundle instead. I love the E07K when paired with the V-Moda M-100s. Great buy!


----------



## gyx11

hello all, I'm relatively new to the rather scary audiophile world, and I think I might be spared the obligatory welcome slogan since I can already attest to the strain on my wallet ):

 i hope my query will not be dumb or stupid in any way. please do bear in mind i have little to no knowledge as i'm still an infant with regard to this business 

 1) i am contemplating purchasing the E07K to use in conjunction with my iPhone 5 and Shure SE215 or Rock-it R50 IEMs. is this a wise decision or will the E07K not make any difference? and am i correct to say that using the AUX-in 3.5mm on the E07K to connect to my iPhone 5 will utilize the E07K solely as an amp (and not a DAC) since the iPhone 5 will already convert the digital signals to analogue?


 2) i am also wondering, although i know the E07K is classified as a headphone amp/dac, whether i can actually use it as an offboard DAC in conjunction with my laptop and my creative t40 2.0 speakers.

 from reading this thread as well as others, i understand that the E07K can be utilized solely as a DAC by using the line output function in conjunction with the L7 or the E09K.

 however, if i were to connect the E07K and my laptop via miniUSB/USB, and then use the 3.5mm headphone output jack on the E07K to connect to my speakers, will this also work? if so, how is this any different from using the L7?

 any help on my queries will be greatly appreciated!

 thanks in advance


----------



## Harghan

gyx11 said:


> hello all, I'm relatively new to the rather scary audiophile world, and I think I might be spared the obligatory welcome slogan since I can already attest to the strain on my wallet ):
> 
> i hope my query will not be dumb or stupid in any way. please do bear in mind i have little to no knowledge as i'm still an infant with regard to this business
> 
> ...


 
  
 1) Well, an amp is to have more sound than the phone can give, since you are using IEMS you don't need it. since you can have the same "bass boost of the E07k" via the EQ
  
 2)
  
*i understand that the E07K can be utilized solely as a DAC by using the line output function in conjunction with the L7 or the E09K.*
  
 I think that's right only DAC, not the AMP.
  
*however, if i were to connect the E07K and my laptop via miniUSB/USB, and then use the 3.5mm headphone output jack on the E07K to connect to my speakers, will this also work? if so, how is this any different from using the L7?*
  
 It will work, this is what i do with my Fiio E7.
  
  
 the differencies are:
 If you use the Mini usb of the E07k => you use his DAC + AMP
 If you use the L7 with the E07k => You use only the DAC of the Fiio E07k, so you can connect another beefier AMP
  
 If you don't have any AMP, you don't need the L7.


----------



## bowei006

gyx11 said:


> hello all, I'm relatively new to the rather scary audiophile world, and I think I might be spared the obligatory welcome slogan since I can already attest to the strain on my wallet ):
> 
> i hope my query will not be dumb or stupid in any way. please do bear in mind i have little to no knowledge as i'm still an infant with regard to this business
> 
> ...


 
  
 Welcome, and your wallet is still in danger. Worry not.
  
 Nothing is too dumb to ask. Unless, of course, you ask what the difference between a toaster and the new X5 is. 
  
 Your IEM's are not too high on the scale AND from what I have heard based on those IEM's, those probably don't need the E07K if you just need an amp.
  
 That is correct. You will only use the E07K as an amp through the AUX in. And yes, the iP5 already converts it inside.
  
 2:
 Yes, you can with your laptop. If your Creative speakers have a 3.5mm input, then yes, you can use the E07K with it as well. You can use an adapter cable to change whatever the E07K outputs(3.5mm analog) to the format that you need.The Andes is used as an amp and DAC in this case
  
 In the case you mentioned with L7, the E07K will act only as DAC with the amplifier being whatever you plug into the L7, be it another portable amp, or straight into active speakers. 
  
 Yes, that will also work. In the case of USB to ANDES to speakers through headphone out. You are using the E07K's amplifier along with your speakers. This isn't bad and most do it. However most would say double amplification may not be needed OR, they would want to use just the speaker's own amp OR they will use E07K to another stereo amplifier for a speaker (2.0/2.1). Either way, its all up to user preference. 
  
 Please remember to subscribe to my Youtube Channel and like my Facebook page  Links in my signature below. Helps out a lot. I'm an active replyer and community person. And don't forget to give Audio360 some love as well


----------



## Delirious Lab

bowei006 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just got it off the mailbox... my first DAC!
  
 Now listening to various stuff (USB → Andes → HD600).  Rush, Pink Floyd, Broken Social Scene, orchestral music (Beethoven, Schubert, Stravinski) etc.
  
 Very nice and neutral presentation.  The detail retrieval is night and day, compared to the PC's sound card... I keep hearing things I'd never noticed before.
  
 Edit: OMG Neil Young.  All the little touches and twangs on the guitars revealed... *eargasm*


----------



## bowei006

delirious lab said:


> I just got it off the mailbox... my first DAC!
> 
> Now listening to various stuff (USB → Andes → HD600).  Rush, Pink Floyd, Broken Social Scene, orchestral music (Beethoven, Schubert, Stravinski) etc.
> 
> ...


 
 Glad you like it


----------



## batteraziiz

delirious lab said:


> I just got it off the mailbox... my first DAC!
> 
> Now listening to various stuff (USB → Andes → HD600).  Rush, Pink Floyd, Broken Social Scene, orchestral music (Beethoven, Schubert, Stravinski) etc.
> 
> ...


 

 I just got my E07k 3 weeks ago (coincidentally from Headphonebar - Just not open box. Wish I'd seen that  ), also my first foray into the DAC/Amp world. Isn't it wonderful?  Try some FLAC Floyd on a Rockboxed ipod 5g. Pure heaven.


----------



## Buckster

can anyone confirm whether they have one of these working with a Note 3 please ? (I have the Snapdragon 800 version)
  
 I had sort of assumed it would, as I know the E17 is compatible- and I think I'd read about the E07k working with the Note 2
  
 but a report of it not working with the Galaxy S4 made me a bit nervous - and couldn't find any forum posts of someone using a Note 3 + E07k combo
  
 would pay the extra for the E17 - but we have 2 IPADs in the house - and I'm pretty sure it won't work with those which is a shame
  
 thanks


----------



## bowei006

buckster said:


> can anyone confirm whether they have one of these working with a Note 3 please ? (I have the Snapdragon 800 version)
> 
> I had sort of assumed it would, as I know the E17 is compatible- and I think I'd read about the E07k working with the Note 2
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/638910/fiio-e07k-andes-review-and-help-thread/960#post_9799318
  
 So far, only Note 2 is confirmed.


----------



## gyx11

harghan said:


> 1) Well, an amp is to have more sound than the phone can give, since you are using IEMS you don't need it. since you can have the same "bass boost of the E07k" via the EQ
> 
> 2)
> 
> ...


 


 Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Welcome, and your wallet is still in danger. Worry not.
> 
> Nothing is too dumb to ask. Unless, of course, you ask what the difference between a toaster and the new X5 is.
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry for the superlate replies guys (school's been a mess)

 Thanks very much for your clarifications. Much appreciated!


----------



## utmelidze

Hi guys
Does andes work as android usb dac?


----------



## BillsonChang007

utmelidze said:


> Hi guys
> Does andes work as android usb dac?




Not sure but you will need OTG Cable if it does  there is also the E18 which is designed for certain Andriod phone 

Hope it helps
Billson


----------



## utmelidze

Mini usb to mini usb?
Cause...phone and device have both only mini usb
OTG cable has mini usb on female usb bud
Am i correct?


----------



## BillsonChang007

utmelidze said:


> Mini usb to mini usb?
> Cause...phone and device have both only mini usb
> OTG cable has mini usb on female usb bud
> Am i correct?




What phone are you using? Hehe


----------



## utmelidze

Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## BillsonChang007

Not sure about that phone but here's a link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2420773


----------



## bowei006

The E07K, like a few of FiiO devices are not fully compatible with every Android or USB OTG capable unit
  
 You have to specifically check online to see if it is. And then once you do, it's a matter of also knowing if you have to have a specific ROM or software on it to get it to work


----------



## BillsonChang007

bowei006 said:


> The E07K, like a few of FiiO devices are not fully compatible with every Android or USB OTG capable unit
> 
> You have to specifically check online to see if it is. And then once you do, it's a matter of also knowing if you have to have a specific ROM or software on it to get it to work




What he said xD


----------



## utmelidze

are there any devices at all that function well with E07K through USB?


----------



## bowei006

utmelidze said:


> are there any devices at all that function well with E07K through USB?


 
 Most computers.
  
 And compatible Android/USB OTG compatible devices


----------



## utmelidze

and which are these "compatible" devices
  
 should i reform the same question several times  ?


----------



## bowei006

utmelidze said:


> and which are these "compatible" devices
> 
> should i reform the same question several times  ?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/507559/list-of-dacs-that-work-with-ipad
  
 And this thread
  
 Most of it involves using the search function on Head-Fi in these 3 threads to find posts from users with that device :/
  
 Sorry, that is the only way.


----------



## utmelidze

Thanks a lot


----------



## pandemicSK

Just want to report I picked this up the other day and was surprised to find that the USB DAC works impeccably with both my Nexus 7 v2 and my Bell Samsung Galaxy SIII with Cyanogenmod 11 (Nightly 2/26/14). 
  
 Almost went with the E18 at a $50 premium for "android compatibility", glad I didn't!


----------



## utmelidze

Yes thats why i am.asking about it
E18 seems to be special android dac
I cant really.understand why it has to be android only special case

I need it as dac because i.already have e12 as an amp
Audio tech spec seems.to be the same

Why should.someone buy e18?
It isnt even generaly compatible with androids


----------



## BillsonChang007

According to ClieOS review, it is actually better if not, on par with E17 if I recall correctly. That said, the E18 is actually better than E07K in amp section. But if you wish to go triple stacks, it doesn't really matter except that the E18 looks better IMO 

Correct me if I am wrong 
Billson


----------



## utmelidze

I dont need it as an amp
If we compare them as dac, there doesnt seem to be 80 euro extra worthy specification for E18 against E07K

Iw would say, they look both great
But you cant.compare them
Visual styles aee very different but both very good imho


----------



## BillsonChang007

utmelidze said:


> I dont need it as an amp
> If we compare them as dac, there doesnt seem to be 80 euro extra worthy specification for E18 against E07K
> 
> Iw would say, they look both great
> ...




I assume you are going for triple stacks? xD I like seeing those xP


----------



## utmelidze

What does it mean?triple stacks?


----------



## BillsonChang007

Player -> external. DAC -> amp  something that Jude uses (I think, cause I remember him mentioning it somewhere) also a member called Rudi xP others I am not sure haha


----------



## utmelidze

Player would be foobar
Dac and e12 as amp
Is it somehow bad configuration or idea?
I dont get it right

So yes
My config would be tripple stack in this case


Good source data>>foobar>>some good dac>>E12>>Focal spirit classic
I have everything but DAC
Deciding between e18 and e07k
Yes,it has to be portable


----------



## BillsonChang007

I think you need a D7 for line out for. E07K but straight out the headphone jack, it's pretty clean IMO.

Have you look into iFi audio?


----------



## utmelidze

D7?
No i havent
Is D7 model from ifi audio?


----------



## BillsonChang007

utmelidze said:


> D7?
> No i havent
> Is D7 model from ifi audio?




Sorry, I mean FiiO L7* 

iFi nano DAC or iDAC is worth looking into


----------



## utmelidze

Thats just a cable,isnt it?


----------



## utmelidze

Ok
I found L7
Its docking simulator for straight out signal
Yes,i need that
Thanks


----------



## BillsonChang007

utmelidze said:


> Thats just a cable,isnt it?




The FiiO L7 is a small thing that you plug into the bottom of the E07K to bypass E07K's DAC for clearer signal


----------



## utmelidze

Did u mean bypass 07's amp?


----------



## utmelidze

If you bypass e07k's dac,it doesnt make sense to have neither e07k nor L7,does it?


----------



## BillsonChang007

Yes sorry. Typo xP


----------



## utmelidze

No problem,dude
I knew it had to be just mistake


----------



## bowei006

pandemicsk said:


> Just want to report I picked this up the other day and was surprised to find that the USB DAC works impeccably with both my Nexus 7 v2 and my Bell Samsung Galaxy SIII with Cyanogenmod 11 (Nightly 2/26/14).
> 
> Almost went with the E18 at a $50 premium for "android compatibility", glad I didn't!


 
  
 The E18 imo is better.
  
 The E18 is NOT just an android compatability device. The E18's design and power draw design is made for it to be more compatible with a wider range of devices. It can also still function as a computer USB DAC, battery charger for your Android device, has command keys on the side of the device, and analog potentiometer.
  
 The E07K features a smoother but lower quality sound.


billsonchang007 said:


> The FiiO L7 is a small thing that you plug into the bottom of the E07K to bypass E07K's DAC for clearer signal


 
  
 L7 bypasses E17 or E07K's amplifier section so you can use your own


utmelidze said:


> If you bypass e07k's dac,it doesnt make sense to have neither e07k nor L7,does it?


 

  
 I like you. 
  
 Us standard members here do make mistakes here and there. Rarely do we get corrected for being too sleepy while typing stuff.


----------



## utmelidze

thanks a lot for correct recognition


----------



## bowei006

utmelidze said:


> thanks a lot for correct recognition


 
 You just don't see new members doing it often
  
 Now congratulate yourself by getting a nice cool drink, and by changing your avatar.


----------



## utmelidze

of course, i can understand and follow what you mean 
  




 i take cold desperados


----------



## brybry24

It may just be me but whenever I have the USB CHARGE set to ON, I lose the audio. This is a hassle because I have to charge it everytime I want to use it. Also happens when docked into the E09K. Any help?


----------



## BillsonChang007

brybry24 said:


> It may just be me but whenever I have the USB CHARGE set to ON, I lose the audio. This is a hassle because I have to charge it everytime I want to use it. Also happens when docked into the E09K. Any help?




Hmm don't have such issue, have try clicking the reset botton using a pin?


----------



## jdenney07

Ok so I have read thru the first 35ish pages of this thread and got sick of that so im looking for some current info..

I have a us version sprint galaxy s3.. running jellybomb domination rom version 4.1

I have an otg cable and e07k.. only way I can get audio is usb audio recorder pro.. 

Will there ever b a way to play all audio through the otg cable?? I would love to b able to listen to all my music on my phone or at least soundcloud maybe....

Any new info on this??


----------



## utmelidze

generally android supports audio out on usb already since couple of years
 maybe you should search for some special ROM at xda developers if original ROM doesnt support it that way


----------



## jdenney07

utmelidze said:


> generally android supports audio out on usb already since couple of years
> maybe you should search for some special ROM at xda developers if original ROM doesnt support it that way




So if I flash a new rom, I may b able to play all audio out of usb?? Any guesses as to which rom for l710??

Cyanogen mod maybe?? Ive ran cm before but been with jellybomb domination for a almost a year now. Love this rom


----------



## utmelidze

Yes if that special rom enables it
On android level it is already possible but not enabled from all producers

I have no idea which rom but if you search well.enough on.xda dev. You will.find it


----------



## jdenney07

utmelidze said:


> Yes if that special rom enables it
> On android level it is already possible but not enabled from all producers
> 
> I have no idea which rom but if you search well.enough on.xda dev. You will.find it




Ok ill have a looksie.. im a member of that forum but havent been on in a while sinve ive been using jellybomb so long. 

Looks like ill b using the "forgot my password" lol


----------



## utmelidze

sorry,that i cant help you this way
 it would be very had to find here someone who has the same phone,same dac and wants the same thing you ask for 
 only thing would be to try out but if you still find here somebod so i would wish you good luck


----------



## cuiter23

Hi, does anyone know what AMP is inside the E07k? I have the E06 and the output specs are different and I know that the two do not share the same AMP so I was just wondering if anyone can provide me the model number of the amp used in the E07k. Thanks!


----------



## jdenney07

If I find anything successful, ill b sure to report back..


----------



## BillsonChang007

The E07K and E6 sound similar in amp section if I am not mistaken


----------



## cuiter23

billsonchang007 said:


> The E07K and E6 sound similar in amp section if I am not mistaken


 
 I was at my local headphone shop and it seems that they use different AMPs. They do sound similar though at least to me.


----------



## utmelidze

I dont really get how do you "smell" amp from.another amp in sounding?
If amp does its job and i mean it amps, you shouldnt be able to locate difference between two different amps which do their jobs well enough in tolerance


----------



## Koolpep

utmelidze said:


> I dont really get how do you "smell" amp from.another amp in sounding?
> If amp does its job and i mean it amps, you shouldnt be able to locate difference between two different amps which do their jobs well enough in tolerance


 
 Well ideally an amp should be neutral. Reality is that they do color the sound and hence the differences. Besides really hard differences in regards to output impedance and distortion etc. There are HUUUUGE differences in how amps make the same headphone sound.


----------



## utmelidze

i have not seen any response curve which would prove that either E07K or E12 influence the Sounding...
 they AMP but dont move signal


----------



## originalsnuffy

Hi everyone.
  
 I use my E07 both with apple products (works great as long as the usb power is set to off and a camera connecting kit is used) and also with a 2 in 1 ASUS T100. On the T100 I have been using the regular USB port.  I am interested in also connecting to the small mini port (USB micro B) on the PC.   Does anybody have any cable recommendations?  It looks like a lot of cables are M to F.
  
 I have also seen concerns that possibly the micro B port on the Asus can be problematic; that it is mainly for charging and special cables are needed to work with regular USB devices (sort of like the camera connecting kit conondrum).
  
 Anybody have experience with this and any pointers?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Hello,

If the original USB on Asus works fine, why switch it to micro B? @.@ 

Loving the E07K with it's added warm hehe


----------



## originalsnuffy

I now this sounds obscure, but I wanted to use the micro USB because on airplanes when landing you can keep playing the Asus in tablet mode.   Whereas one has to turn the unit off when the keyboard is attached as it looks like a PC.


----------



## BillsonChang007

You are supposed to switch off everything for that 30min or so what xD if anything, you can secretly do so... I know some who needs to listen to headphone while landing and taking off if not, their ear will not feel comfortable although I personally find it is just a excuses haha


----------



## originalsnuffy

Delta allows use of ipad, iphones, and tablets in general in airplane mode during take off and landing.  Though the  use of a DAC is in a grey area; most likely it would be viewed as an iphone.  So the keyboard has to go unused during the take off period.
  
 Suppose I could use the E07 as an amp and not as a DAC during this time period.


----------



## themuna

Quick question about using the Fiio E07k that may come down to personal preference:
  
 Do you guys max the volume on your source device before setting the volume on the Fiio or do you balance the two?
  
 For example, I can set my laptop to 100% and then use the Fiio at about a 16-20 volume, or I can set my laptop to 50% and use the Fiio at closer to 30.  I'm not sure if it makes any sort of a difference at the end of the day, though maybe battery life is affected.
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## BillsonChang007

themuna said:


> Quick question about using the Fiio E07k that may come down to personal preference:
> 
> Do you guys max the volume on your source device before setting the volume on the Fiio or do you balance the two?
> 
> ...


 
 When connected to laptop, it is supposed to bypass both its DAC and amp and using E07K's DAC/amp. It is just that James @ FiiO was worried some new comers are not used to it, thus you could still adjust the volume via laptop instead of E07K. It doesn't really makes a different at all.
  
 UNLESS
  
 You are double amping your phone then that's a different story. Set the volume on your phone to MAX and rely on E07k's volume setting
  
 Hope it helps
 Billson
  
 PS: Protect your hearing! Don't forget to remove headphone while turning your laptop volume to 100% in case you forgot to lower the E07K volume first xD haha


----------



## cuiter23

themuna said:


> Quick question about using the Fiio E07k that may come down to personal preference:
> 
> Do you guys max the volume on your source device before setting the volume on the Fiio or do you balance the two?
> 
> ...


 
 If you used the Fiio LOD cable (sold separately) then changing the volume on your iPod has no effect at all you are supposed to control via the e07k. However, if you are using the normal 3.5mm cable then I would suggest you leave device to 100% and control volume via the amp.


----------



## themuna

billsonchang007 said:


>


 
  
  


cuiter23 said:


>


 
  
  
 Repped. 
  
 Figured it wouldn't make a difference but decided to make sure anyway.  Thanks.


----------



## BillsonChang007

No problem! 

Happy listening 
Billson


----------



## ZenocideZ

iOS 7.1.1 NOt compatible with E07k through CCK USB?
  
 After update, I cannot pair them.
  
 I have trial to pair iphone 5s with other DACs, it works fine, and then I connect e07k to my mac and it works fine too.
  
 Whats the problem here?


----------



## BillsonChang007

Which specific DAC are you talking about @.@ sorry. But it is definitely saddling to hear the bad news  have you tried switching off "USB charge" in E07K?


----------



## ZenocideZ

Yup I did. I use mine E07K everyday.
 "other dacs" that works fine with CCK are NAD D3020 and the internal DAC in B&W mm1.


----------



## BillsonChang007

My thought (based on my limited knowledge) is probably because the E07K requires more power from the iPad and that the iPad may not be able to achieve? What message does it pops up when it doesn't work? 

Sorry, can't help much 
Billson


----------



## ZenocideZ

E07k worked fine with previous iOS7.
  
 iOS 7.1.1 was release 2 days ago.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Off topic, but is it working fine? I was aware that it was released. Wasn't dared to upgrade mine to that as my iPad2 and iPhone 4 is considered old to the Apple family, worried it will slow down or affect their performance :/


----------



## themuna

billsonchang007 said:


> Off topic, but is it working fine? I was aware that it was released. Wasn't dared to upgrade mine to that as my iPad2 and iPhone 4 is considered old to the Apple family, worried it will slow down or affect their performance :/


 
 If phone companies don't start looking out for their older models they are never going to engender real brand loyalty.  Apple has been taking consumers for granted since the first iPhone and Samsung and Motorola don't do much better.  Motorola may actually be worse.  It is a shame.


----------



## FiJAAS

Well the Beyerdynamics DT770 Pro 250 OHM pair well with E07K?


----------



## utmelidze

beyers pair very well with E12 
 i tried with E17 and it wasnt powerfull enough
 E07k isnt better then E17...so
  
 maybe somebody says here E07K is enough and he probably has never tried 250ohm beyers with E12


----------



## FiJAAS

I have a question,
I ordered and received an E07K from Amazon from an authorized dealer.
The problem is that the case/pouch I received is not leather. Did I get duped? Or has fiio stopped including the leather cases/pouches and user a different material?


----------



## Koolpep

fijaas said:


> I have a question,
> I ordered and received an E07K from Amazon from an authorized dealer.
> The problem is that the case/pouch I received is not leather. Did I get duped? Or has fiio stopped including the leather cases/pouches and user a different material?


 
  
 I did get my Fiio from an authorized distributor and it did not come with a leather pouch but with a felt thingy


----------



## FiJAAS

koolpep said:


> I did get my Fiio from an authorized distributor and it did not come with a leather pouch but with a felt thingy




Wow that's weird,
I emailed them yesterday and they said that they have only been using nylon cases which is what I got but if you search for unboxings on YouTube they all have leather cases. I'll take a picture of my nylon case later in the day.


----------



## utmelidze

I had last year one with leather and now i got very bad nylon bag


----------



## Mjolnir125

My E07K just developed some sort of surge when turning on and off. When I do this with the headphones plugged in, there is a pop in the right ear of my headphones that seems to indicate a DC current surge going to the driver. This is not a super loud pop and the driver doesn't appear to physically deform in any way that would cause damage, but this wasn't happening before. Is this an issue that others have, or should I attempt to get it replaced under the warranty? Has anyone used Fiio's warranty? It seems like I would have to ship it to China, which obviously wouldn't be ideal.
  
 I have heard of this happening with other amps, but I can't find an example of this happening with an E07K. Has this happened to anyone else, and does this indicate a condition that will worsen?


----------



## cuiter23

They come with nylon bags now. Also, to check the authenticity there should be a code you put in on fiio site to check authenticity.


----------



## originalsnuffy

How prevalent is this counterfeit situation? 

I purchased my two Fiio units from Amazon from what look to me like legit, high volume dealers. I have zero reason to think I have anything but the real deal. Nothing looks amiss to me at all.


----------



## Feilong4

I would like to know if the Fiio Andes e07k can drive the AKG Q 701. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## BillsonChang007

feilong4 said:


> I would like to know if the Fiio Andes e07k can drive the AKG Q 701.
> 
> Thanks.




Hello,

The E07K drives my Annie decently but does lack the dynamic and the final touch to it as compared to E09K.

Hope it helps
Billson


----------



## Feilong4

billsonchang007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The E07K drives my Annie decently but does lack the dynamic and the final touch to it as compared to E09K.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Question, is the volume wheel on the E09K quite sensitive or does it turn easily and effortlessly? I wouldn't want to accidentally blow out my ear drums.
  
 Also, thanks for the help assuming your Annie refers to the AKG Q 701


----------



## BillsonChang007

feilong4 said:


> Question, is the volume wheel on the E09K quite sensitive or does it turn easily and effortlessly? I wouldn't want to accidentally blow out my ear drums.
> 
> Also, thanks for the help assuming your Annie refers to the AKG Q 701


 
 Annie is the the short name of AKG K702 65th Anniversary haha. I am using the E09K myself and it turns smoothly. Equally easy to turn like a typical car stereo volume control.


----------



## Feilong4

billsonchang007 said:


> Annie is the the short name of AKG K702 65th Anniversary haha. I am using the E09K myself and it turns smoothly. Equally easy to turn like a typical car stereo volume control.


 
 Oh ok now I know that Annie refers to the those headphones O: and also do you find yourself accidentally moving the volume wheel on the E09K?


----------



## BillsonChang007

feilong4 said:


> Oh ok now I know that Annie refers to the those headphones O: and also do you find yourself accidentally moving the volume wheel on the E09K?




Never. I let my friends try it they don't seem to have the problem either


----------



## Mjolnir125

feilong4 said:


> I would like to know if the Fiio Andes e07k can drive the AKG Q 701.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 My K702 sounded fine on my E07K until it broke... Does anyone know what email address Fiio actually responds to? I tried their support email but no one has responded to me, and I have a bricked amp that I paid good money for...


----------



## Feilong4

billsonchang007 said:


> Never. I let my friends try it they don't seem to have the problem either


 
 Alright, thanks for the help!! I might consider getting it for my Andes someday!


----------



## BillsonChang007

Your welcome! 
  
 Happy listening


----------



## Neighbor808

So, I've noticed that the E07K (Which I use with my DT990 and a Macbook Air or my custom built PC) has 3 gain levels. 0db, 6db, 12 db. How does gain work and how do I know where to set it? I'm sure this has been mentioned somewhere else before in this thread but I've searched around the forums and the internet already and haven't found definitive information. I notice that if I set it to 0db gain, my macbook on 100% volume + the amp at 100% (60 volume) sounds rather comfortable (and I tend to listen to my music on the quieter side). Whereas on 6 db gain (the way it came at stock) I settle around 35-45 on the amp volume. I have the 250 Ohm DT990s. Does raising gain create distortion on lower impedances?


----------



## utmelidze

i would set on 0 and buy me E12
 Gain Boost has negative effect for sure
  
 it doesnt really put more energy in signal
 it puts amplitude higher...pulls signal high and that cannot be without problems
 of course we talk about minimum difference in that case
  
 loud and loud are not the same thing actually
 you think your HP ist loud with E07K but with E12 it will be lot better loud on the same loudness 
  
 i also tried that combo and E12 gives just another dimension opened


----------



## guyverlord3

I am looking to get ATH 700mk2 or Beyer DT770-80, Will the e07k work fine with this, or should H get a better DAC/AMP.


----------



## Mjolnir125

So no one here knows anything about Fiio warranty support? You would think people would care when a unit stops functioning properly (in a way that seems like it would damage headphones) and the company that claims to offer a 1 year warranty does nothing to respond...


----------



## hobbes713

I currently own the FiiO E7 (the old model, not the E07K) and have purchased the L7 line-out adapter.  To my dismay, when I plug in the L7 adapter to use with my powered speakers I am unable to use the headphone jacks of the E7.  The E7 with the L7 attached appears to function solely as a DAC with the headphone outs disabled.  Keep in mind that the E7 does *NOT* have a LO-bypass switch on it.  I have a couple questions regarding my issue:
  
 1. Is it possible to use the L7 as my line-out to my powered speakers *AND* my headphone jack for my headphones at the same time without a LO-bypass switch?
  
 2. I am aware that connecting my powered speakers to my E7 headphone jack is undesirable as it leads to double amping.  However, my ear cannot detect any differences in sound quality when compared to using the L7 line-out.  Will my powered speakers be damaged when double amping in this way?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Koolpep

hobbes713 said:


> I currently own the FiiO E7 (the old model, not the E07K) and have purchased the L7 line-out adapter.  To my dismay, when I plug in the L7 adapter to use with my powered speakers I am unable to use the headphone jacks of the E7.  The E7 with the L7 attached appears to function solely as a DAC with the headphone outs disabled.  Keep in the mind that the E7 does *NOT* have a LO-bypass switch on it.  I have a couple questions regarding my issue:
> 
> 1. Is it possible to use the L7 as my line-out to my powered speakers *AND* my headphone jack for my headphones at the same time without a LO-bypass switch?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi!
  
 hope I can help here:
  
 1) no
  
 2) no, your speaker won't be damaged, put the output to a normal level and you should be fine. If it's good to your ears that's all that counts. 
  
 Cheers and enjoy your music,
 K


----------



## hobbes713

koolpep said:


> Hi!
> 
> hope I can help here:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the quick reply.  I'll just use the headphone jack on the E7 then for my powered speakers.  Saves me a big headache from all that wire switching from headphone to speakers and vice-versa.


----------



## aditya987

I'm new here, please be gentle. 

 I am thinking of buying FiiO E07K as my first DAC/AMP.  My question is, are HTC M8 and Xperia Z2 able to output digital sound via USB and feed that input to FiiO E07K's DAC. I want to use FiiO E07K's DAC instead of phone's inbuilt one. Is it possible? Will I be able to use poweramp to play music and use it's eq?
  
 Thanks in advance. 
  
  
 PS: Sorry for my poor english, it's not my 1st language.


----------



## BillsonChang007

These two phones are pretty new and I doubt anyone have tried it, but if anything, you may have better luck with E18 
  
 Hope it helps
 Billson


----------



## aditya987

billsonchang007 said:


> These two phones are pretty new and I doubt anyone have tried it, but if anything, you may have better luck with E18
> 
> Hope it helps
> Billson


 

 Thanks Billson. 

 I think both the phones have almost same internals as their predecesors i.e. HTC One and Xperia Z1. Does USB audio work with these 2? If yes, then it should be working with M8 and Z2 as well.
  
 EDIT: e18 is well above my budget.


----------



## Mjolnir125

aditya987 said:


> I'm new here, please be gentle.
> 
> I am thinking of buying FiiO E07K as my first DAC/AMP.  My question is, are HTC M8 and Xperia Z2 able to output digital sound via USB and feed that input to FiiO E07K's DAC. I want to use FiiO E07K's DAC instead of phone's inbuilt one. Is it possible? Will I be able to use poweramp to play music and use it's eq?
> 
> ...


 
 I don't know about those phones, but for what it is worth my galaxy S3 works 100% with the E07K, so it is at least compatible with some android phones. I can use it to output sound in any program that outputs sound (it seems to view it as a speaker dock).


----------



## BillsonChang007

mjolnir125 said:


> I don't know about those phones, but for what it is worth my galaxy S3 works 100% with the E07K, so it is at least compatible with some android phones. I can use it to output sound in any program that outputs sound (it seems to view it as a speaker dock).


 
 +1


----------



## windmodel

Ordered my E07 today with L9, pairing with SE215LTD, any suggestions on power setting for this IEMs?
  
 Mostly listening to EDM Trances, occasionally piano classicals!
  
 Thanks in advance for the tips.


----------



## BillsonChang007

windmodel said:


> Ordered my E07 today with L9, pairing with SE215LTD, any suggestions on power setting for this IEMs?
> 
> Mostly listening to EDM Trances, occasionally piano classicals!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the tips.




No specific setting. Just enjoy the music  you can play with the bass EQ a lil tot. 

Happy listening
Billson


----------



## windmodel

One more dumb question, how long does the IEMs usually take to burn in?


----------



## BillsonChang007

windmodel said:


> One more dumb question, how long does the IEMs usually take to burn in?




Not at all dumb sir xD 100-200 hours. Just listen to it while burning in. No specific procedure needed haha


----------



## windmodel

Thank you so much! I can't wait to see them shipped in.


----------



## Hapster

Can anyone compare this to fiio e18?


----------



## FiJAAS

Anybody know where I can purchase an extra battery for the E07K?


----------



## guyverlord3

I just got my e07k in. I am attempting to connect it to my galaxy note 10.1 tablet. Do I have to do anything to get it to work. I have a otg cable and attempting to listen with google play music.


----------



## Hapster

guyverlord3 said:


> I just got my e07k in. I am attempting to connect it to my galaxy note 10.1 tablet. Do I have to do anything to get it to work. I have a otg cable and attempting to listen with google play music.



Make sure usb charge setting on the fiio e07k is turned off.


----------



## guyverlord3

I turned that off and it said high voltage device attached, but did not start playing the music threw the usb


----------



## guyverlord3

after doing some testing. I think I may have gotten a bad otg cable. tried to hook a usb flash drive and nothing happened. Going to get a good one, not the dollar ones, and see if that fixes it. I will say my headphones sound better now. I have hooked it up to mu computer and sounds really good


----------



## Hapster

Well I haven't checked, but make sure your device is actually supported. The only fiio DAC that specifically states it works with android devices is the fiio e18


----------



## fishda

try installing usb audio player pro.there's a demo version for you to try it out


----------



## Gabriel12

Does e07k work with ipad 2nd gen? Need an answer so bad. Thanks for your reply guys!


----------



## Hapster

gabriel12 said:


> Does e07k work with ipad 2nd gen? Need an answer so bad. Thanks for your reply guys!


Edit: read below


----------



## Hapster

Oh wait, iPad 2 is 30-pin. Yea with an L9 connector it'll work.


----------



## Gabriel12

hapster said:


> Oh wait, iPad 2 is 30-pin. Yea with an L9 connector it'll work.



Thanks man!really appreciate it.


----------



## originalsnuffy

I do know that the E07 Andes works with 30 pin ipad 3rd gen; as that is what I have.  Of course needs Cable Connection Kit adaptor.  USB set to low power draw.  Not clear that the  L9 connector is needed.  I don't use that with my setup.


----------



## BillsonChang007

L9: Bypass amplifier ONLY
 CCK: Bypass BOTH amplifier and DAC
  
 Just want to get things clear


----------



## Hapster

Then how do you bypass dac on a 30 pin connection?

Edit: 30-pin cck. Lol 

So what's the point of L9 rather than just a typical 3.5mm input into dac? Will that just double amp it?


----------



## BillsonChang007

hapster said:


> Then how do you bypass dac on a 30 pin connection?
> 
> Edit: 30-pin cck. Lol
> 
> So what's the point of L9 rather than just a typical 3.5mm input into dac? Will that just double amp it?




Using the FiiO L9, on any 30-pin device, will purely and only bypass the amplifier section of the 30-pin device. 30-pin -> 3.5mm bypasses amplifier only. 

CCK -> USB -> DAC, will bypass both the DAC and Amplifier of the 30pin device.

There won't be any double amping doing either way.

Hope that explains xD 
Billson


----------



## Hapster

What about plugging a male to male 3.5mm connector into both?


----------



## BillsonChang007

hapster said:


> What about plugging a male to male 3.5mm connector into both?


 
 That will result in double amping


----------



## Hapster

Right, so bypassing is better, correct?


----------



## BillsonChang007

hapster said:


> Right, so bypassing is better, correct?


 
 Yeap


----------



## JabJab90301

Would this be considered an upgrade from a Sound Blaster Z?


----------



## Hapster

In sound? Probably not, but functionality? Yea.


----------



## sounddanezzboiz

can i use this fiio e07k with ipad or iphone 5 in iOS 7??? and if it can, how to use that?


----------



## Hapster

Yes. You need an apple lightning camera connector.


----------



## originalsnuffy

Nah, can't be done.  Well maybe a little bit....!!


----------



## Hapster

originalsnuffy said:


> Nah, can't be done.  Well maybe a little bit....!!




What are you talking about?


----------



## originalsnuffy

I was being silly.  I have quite a few posts personally explaining how to do this.  So do many others.


----------



## TrollDragon

Woo Hoo!
 I'm finally a member of this L337 club!


----------



## BillsonChang007

Your pouch seems a bit different from mine tot @.@


----------



## TrollDragon

Yes they include this neoprene type pouch now with a plastic & Velcro strap, I like the E17's velour style pouch better.


----------



## UprightMan

Planning to get an android device to use as new player (Spotify premium).  I see the OTG cable a lot of people are using (like this one), but am hoping for micro male to mini male to have less cables/clutter.  Can someone point me to the right one as having trouble finding one that's not too long...   Preferably with shipping  to UK.
  
 I see there is one at JDS but shipping is very high to uk...  http://www.jdslabs.com/products/86/micro-to-mini-usb-otg-cable/


----------



## mikp

can the Fiio E07K Andes be used with a pc and not just the battery?


----------



## BillsonChang007

mikp said:


> can the Fiio E07K Andes be used with a pc and not just the battery?




No but the E07K charges itself when plugged into a USB and when it's full, it stop charging.


----------



## mikp

so it cant  be used while plugged in an usb on desktop? I Was looking for something that i Could use on my desktop, and on the go.


----------



## BillsonChang007

mikp said:


> so it cant  be used while plugged in an usb on desktop? I Was looking for something that i Could use on my desktop, and on the go.




Yes it can. But it runs of battery


----------



## FenrilZ

Hi im new over here and i have a few questions on the E07K im kinda starting in all this of amping and medium/high impedance headphones and everything actually i have some aka k77 i think and some ATH-MH50 and a Little Dot MKII and i play my music in my macbook pro, in mi samsung s2, in my ipod 4G and in my Ipad (it's the new one, the one with the lighting connector), and as my birthday its at the end of the mont im thinking in getting some new cans and i'm between the Beyerdynamic 990 250Ω or the AKG Q701 of 62Ω and im thinking in getting the E07K too for using them not just at my home, i wasn't thinking really in getting a DAC but with this i think its great, i wasn't getting one because my mac gives me 24bit/96KHz and i also have a tascam US800 with the same format but as i may get the FiiO im thinking of using it also as a desktop DAC with the little dot, should i do this or not? and if i use it connected by the usb port to my computer can the battery get wrecked? im thinking in spending 300$ tops i accept all kind of suggestions 

 sorry for my bad english im not a native english speaker 
  
 Edit:
 I just had a thought. Should i spend a little more and just get the cans and the FiiO X3? should the x3 be enough to power the cans?


----------



## BillsonChang007

Hello,
  
 To answer your question, with your current headphones, the FiiO X3 or even just the ATH-M50 will drive them well but as for Beyerdynamic headphone you mentioned above, it definitely benefits with an amplifier but since you already have a set of Little Dot MK2, it should be fine. 
  
 As for headphone, I am not sure on what exactly is youur budget?
  
 Hope it helps!
 Billson


----------



## FenrilZ

Im thinking in 300 - 400$ between the cans and the x3 maybe a little more


----------



## wheeeeeeeee

I have a Sennheiser HD595. I broke the audio in plug on my laptop, so I thought I might as well get a portable DAC. My friend has the E07K and he recommended it for me. Is it good for a HD595?
  
 I only use flacs for music, and plan to use it with a samsung s4 later


----------



## bowei006

wheeeeeeeee said:


> I have a Sennheiser HD595. I broke the audio in plug on my laptop, so I thought I might as well get a portable DAC. My friend has the E07K and he recommended it for me. Is it good for a HD595?
> 
> I only use flacs for music, and plan to use it with a samsung s4 later


 
 Welcome to HF, sorry about your wallet
  
  
 Anyway, it sounds like the E07K will fit your uses as you want both desktop and portable use right?
  
 The E10K is releasing soon but it is purely a desktop DAC/Amp.
  
 At full $100 for a new commer, it will be a bit tougher. but if you can find it sub $70, then it would be a good deal. Mainly because while there are audio interfaces and other DACs at the price range, they are generally pretty poor comparatievly.


----------



## wheeeeeeeee

bowei006 said:


> Welcome to HF, sorry about your wallet
> 
> 
> Anyway, it sounds like the E07K will fit your uses as you want both desktop and portable use right?
> ...


 
 My wallet can hold for now.
  
 Sub 100 is my price range. I'm not entirely sure if I'll be using it on mobile, but I want something portable and has its own battery and/or can be powered by USB.
  
 I see the E10K is already out and cheaper than the E07K http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E10K-Headphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00LP3AMC2 , is the quality good?


----------



## Head-Fried

Would this work with the sennheiser hd6 mix's? sources would be laptop, samsung s2 (australian), ipod touch 3g, ipod classic. Bit sketchy cos on an australian site it says Just like the other Fiio amps, th E07k is NOT designed to power higher end/power hungry headphones, eg: Sennheiser HD600/650, Beyer DT880, AKG K701 etc. The hd6's (150ohms) are in the impedance range but then so are the k701's (62 ohm's) and it said it's not designed for them..


----------



## bowei006

wheeeeeeeee said:


> My wallet can hold for now.
> 
> Sub 100 is my price range. I'm not entirely sure if I'll be using it on mobile, but I want something portable and has its own battery and/or can be powered by USB.
> 
> I see the E10K is already out and cheaper than the E07K http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E10K-Headphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00LP3AMC2 , is the quality good?


 
 That is a fake.
  
 The E10K is not on the market yet. Anyone can make an amazon listing. The review is either fake or the user actually bought it and Received a fake/scam unit from a 3rd party
  
 So far, the E07K is sounding good. I believe it has been on sale for $60 at times. 
  


head-fried said:


> Would this work with the sennheiser hd6 mix's? sources would be laptop, samsung s2 (australian), ipod touch 3g, ipod classic. Bit sketchy cos on an australian site it says Just like the other Fiio amps, th E07k is NOT designed to power higher end/power hungry headphones, eg: Sennheiser HD600/650, Beyer DT880, AKG K701 etc. The hd6's (150ohms) are in the impedance range but then so are the k701's (62 ohm's) and it said it's not designed for them..


 
 Most have said the E07K can't drive the HD6xx's too well nor is it recommended.


----------



## ClieOS

Actually E10K has already been released in the US.
  
  


joe bloggs said:


> ....
> Now in stock in the US, with international launch to follow in August.


----------



## bowei006

clieos said:


> Actually E10K has already been released in the US.


 
 I haven't seen it sold which is why I thought that. 
  
 Just checked Micca
  
 http://www.miccastore.com/fiio-e10k-usb-dac-and-headphone-amplifier-black-p-71.html?osCsid=e8f97a08e5023b2014e8811f216b43c0
  
 And you are right. It is in stock. Well I'll be damned. My bad


----------



## Head-Fried

is that the hd600 or 650's though because they are 300 ohm's impedance and the hd6 mix's are 150 ohm's?


----------



## wheeeeeeeee

So is the E10K a good go from amazon?


----------



## bowei006

wheeeeeeeee said:


> So is the E10K a good go from amazon?


 
 FiiO's Where to Buy indicates the current seller (ProStudio and Music) is an authorized seller. And it has prime. So if you wish. It's a go.


----------



## mikp

anyone tested the  E07K against the e6? Im thinking 60/40 % for desktop and travel use. Im waiting for the e6 to arrive so should test that before getting the E07K. 
  
 I do have the pc connected to a receiver with hdmi for audio and video, but in the summertime its like having a space heater on, the receiver could heat up a 15m² room in the winter.​


----------



## BillsonChang007

Correct me if I am wrong but don't the E06 uses the similar amp section as E07K except that the E07K have a built in WM8740 DAC which plays up to 92/24? @.@


----------



## UprightMan

ORIGINAL QUESTION - NOW ANSWERED -  Have e07k working great with USB Audio Player Pro (on Galaxy S3 - standard 4.3 android).  However when I try any other player (Spotify (this is one that matters most!) Mortplayer, Winamp, Amaxon Music, Play Music) it only goes through speaker or headphones of the S3.  Will it work with any other player or just the USB Audio Player Pro?  Thanks!
  
*EDIT Working now *- just needed to unplug, replug otg cable... will play with it to figure out when/why it works but is working now.


----------



## wheeeeeeeee

Ended up getting a E07K for $69 from ebay. Can't wait to try out a DAC


----------



## bowei006

wheeeeeeeee said:


> Ended up getting a E07K for $69 from ebay. Can't wait to try out a DAC


 
 Maybe you'll go wheeeeeeee


----------



## UprightMan

Any other cases available for the E07k? 
  
 (I want something more rigid than the neoprene case so I can use Dual Lock to attach to my phone...  Thanks!)


----------



## BillsonChang007

Currently, except for FiiO themselves, no one else make cases for E07K sadly. Amp/DAC is a small market, doubt anyone would favour in making a case in large quantity for amp/DAC at the moment. :/


----------



## bowei006

billsonchang007 said:


> Currently, except for FiiO themselves, no one else make cases for E07K sadly. Amp/DAC is a small market, doubt anyone would favour in making a case in large quantity for amp/DAC at the moment. :/


 
 There are a few 3rd party cases for the FiiO X3. One notable company that makes it wrote FiiO's name incorrectly and so it doesn't show up in searches well but I've seen the product, someone on HF buying it, and the product page.


----------



## BillsonChang007

bowei006 said:


> There are a few 3rd party cases for the FiiO X3. One notable company that makes it wrote FiiO's name incorrectly and so it doesn't show up in searches well but I've seen the product, someone on HF buying it, and the product page.




That, I don't know but many thanks for the heads up! xD


----------



## wigglepuff

Hello in relation to having safe db levels for long listening periods I was wondering about the e07k, is 1 point in volume equal to 1mv (db gain set to 0)?
  
 http://www.headphone-amplifier.com/calculator.htm <-- just using this for calculation since I dont have an actual db meter, and yes it not accurate.
  
 My mdr 1r has 24ohms, 105db/mw, so at 20 level it outputs 88 spl db.. that can damage the ear since safe levels are only at 85? is this right? I'm confused and a noob at all this.


----------



## wigglepuff

sorry double post


----------



## bowei006

wigglepuff said:


> Hello in relation to having safe db levels for long listening periods I was wondering about the e07k, is 1 point in volume equal to 1mv (db gain set to 0)?
> 
> http://www.headphone-amplifier.com/calculator.htm <-- just using this for calculation since I dont have an actual db meter, and yes it not accurate.
> 
> My mdr 1r has 24ohms, 105db/mw, so at 20 level it outputs 88 spl db.. that can damage the ear since safe levels are only at 85? is this right? I'm confused and a noob at all this.


 
 Nope. 
  
 Mainly because mW (not mV) is also highly dependent on the impedance of the headphones. 
  
 Your specs show that it is a very efficient. You shouldn't need or should ever use H gain with those headphones. But yes, you can definatelly damage your ears if you decide to max out the E07K at H while wearing the headphones.


----------



## wigglepuff

Excuse me if I write something wrong or innacurate, I'm noob at all this.
  
 Ah, and no I'm not using a dac/amp to amp the headphones to eardrum suicide, my pc has emi issues due to bad mb design so I got e07k as a dac, I'm still trying to find a better amp or an amp thats a step better over the e07k for detail so I can run the units on low volume and get proper detail. The e07k is only slightly better in the bass area compared to my onboard and not much better in everything else but the dac is good enough for starters.
  
 The e09k has 10ohms output, Billson said the 2 units I have will sound bloated in the bass deparment and detail may get worse, has anyone tried the e07k with the jds labs 02amp how is it? or a standalone e10k? I dont really have a lot of options right now.


----------



## bowei006

wigglepuff said:


> Excuse me if I write something wrong or innacurate, I'm noob at all this.
> 
> Ah, and no I'm not using a dac/amp to amp the headphones to eardrum suicide, my pc has emi issues due to bad mb design so I got e07k as a dac, I'm still trying to find a better amp or an amp thats a step better over the e07k for detail so I can run the units on low volume and get proper detail. The e07k is only slightly better in the bass area compared to my onboard and not much better in everything else but the dac is good enough for starters.
> 
> The e09k has 10ohms output, Billson said the 2 units I have will sound bloated in the bass deparment and detail may get worse, has anyone tried the e07k with the jds labs 02amp how is it? or a standalone e10k? I dont really have a lot of options right now.


 
 We were all noobs at one point. 
  
 Desktop computer?
  
 Check your I/O panel, brass standoffs, and any PSU cables/wiring touching your motherboard. The I/O panel has pins that are meant to touch the motherboard connectors to the case. And the brass standoffs need to be done fully and correctly. 
  
 I have an O2 and I have an E07K (obviously). The E07K is a bit bloaty in the bass department compared to high grade amps. That is for sure. 
  
 What is your question.....what are you looking for?


----------



## skategm

Will this amp/DAC combo drive some beyerdynamic dt990 pro 250 ohm cans off of a laptop or a Samsung Galaxy s4?


----------



## BillsonChang007

bowei006 said:


> We were all noobs at one point.
> 
> Desktop computer?
> 
> ...



That and with the high OI of E09K, it will makes things worse IMO 



skategm said:


> Will this amp/DAC combo drive some beyerdynamic dt990 pro 250 ohm cans off of a laptop or a Samsung Galaxy s4?




You are better off with something with slightly more powerful than the E07K. The E07K is best paired with 16 Ohm to 80 Ohm although impedance tell much but just a general idea. The E07K is not meant for high impedance headphones.

Hope it helps
Billson


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

Hi Guys!
  
 Im almost sold on the E07K. Can you please help me with a feel questions?
  

I know that the E07k can be used as a iPhone/iPod DAC (even tho its not advertised). How good is the internal DAC of the E07K compared to the iPod 7th gen? I would be better to connect to my iPod as a DAC or Line out?
  

Also, what is the difference in battery life time while used as a pure iPod amp, compared to connected as a DAC?
  

Finally, if the E07K can be connected to a iPod as a DAC can the E17 also work with my iPod as a DAC?
  
 Thanks!

 By the way this connection looks very very guetto! I'm gonna make my own custom cable if i do get the E07k


----------



## wigglepuff

what volume level do you guys set your e07k at? I use 0 gain and usually 14 or 16-18 depending on headphone.


----------



## bowei006

It depends on your headphones and personal opinion really


----------



## benandfaith

wigglepuff said:


> what volume level do you guys set your e07k at? I use 0 gain and usually 14 or 16-18 depending on headphone.




With my ATH-AD900X I'm usually at 30-35 with 0 gain
With havi b3 pro 1 at 40-45 with 0 gain

Just to give you some idea... But basically what bowei006 said.

Edit: Source: laptop -> usb -> E07K -> headphone/IEM


----------



## KarlAgathon

Hi everyone! Question for one and all. So I just paired up my E07K to my Galaxy S3 via micro to mini cable. Everything seems to work fine. What I was wondering is.. Since I'm listening through the E07K jack, am I also getting an amped signal from the Fiio too? Or just getting the DAC portion? Thanks!


----------



## UprightMan

karlagathon said:


> Hi everyone! Question for one and all. So I just paired up my E07K to my Galaxy S3 via micro to mini cable. Everything seems to work fine. What I was wondering is.. Since I'm listening through the E07K jack, am I also getting an amped signal from the Fiio too? Or just getting the DAC portion? Thanks!


 
  
 Phone --> DAC (FiiO) --> Amp (fiio - how else would you hear it and adjust volume etc?) -->  Headphone out
  
 note if you wanted to amp with another amp (not saying you need to or should but you can) with the FiiO L7


----------



## KarlAgathon

uprightman said:


> Phone --> DAC (FiiO) --> Amp (fiio - how else would you hear it and adjust volume etc?) -->  Headphone out
> 
> note if you wanted to amp with another amp (not saying you need to or should but you can) with the FiiO L7


 
  
 Apologies.. I know it was a very novice silly type of question.  I was just a bit confused because I keep reading (various reviews etc) about how people say it's a good external DAC for their phones, but never for the most part talk about the amping portion. The way I assumed it happened was the micro to mini cable sends the signals from the phone too the Fiio, than the Fiio re-amps and re-dacs it.


----------



## wigglepuff

the aux on the e07k is a line in only right? or it will go output if you switch the lobypass down?


----------



## ClieOS

karlagathon said:


> Apologies.. I know it was a very novice silly type of question.  I was just a bit confused because I keep reading (various reviews etc) about how people say it's a good external DAC for their phones, but never for the most part talk about the amping portion. The way I assumed it happened was the micro to mini cable sends the signals from the phone too the Fiio, than the Fiio re-amps and re-dacs it.


 
  
 Well, there is no such a thing as "re-DAC", and of course you are getting an amped signal from the headphone-out. It is what it is designed for, an USB DAC + headphone amp in one unit.
  


wigglepuff said:


> the aux on the e07k is a line in only right? or it will go output if you switch the lobypass down?


 
  
 Yes and no.


----------



## KarlAgathon

Appreciate the help and clarifications everyone, Paired the E07K up with my Yamaha EPH -100s. The audio experience was far and away better than just listening through my GS3.


----------



## mikp

is the  E07K noticable better than the e6?


----------



## BillsonChang007

mikp said:


> is the  E07K noticable better than the e6?




They share the similar amp excelt the E07K comes with an extra WM8740 DAC that plays up to 92/24.

Hope it helps!
Billson


----------



## ClieOS

billsonchang007 said:


> They share the similar amp excelt the E07K comes with an extra WM8740 DAC that plays up to 92/24.
> 
> Hope it helps!
> Billson


 
  
 Note that they are similar in the sense that they both use a gain + buffer stage topology and has the same opamp in gain stage, but the buffer stage are not the same headphone driver chip. They also employ two different implementation of volume control and EQ. So they are not identical sounding.


----------



## mikp

Thanks, ended up getting another e6 just for the size.


----------



## imackler

This may be a total noob question: Why do I need the volume up on the E07K if it docked in the E09K ? Aren't I double amping? I really though that the doc acted like a line out but if the volume is down on the E07K I'm not hearing anything. 
  
 Thanks! 
  
 Edit: Never mind. Find the little line out button on the side.


----------



## riChchestMat

First of apologies if this is (and I'll bet it is) a repeat question. I've just spent the last umpteen hours reading and rereading reviews, articles and posts on this subject and I can't think straight anymore. I currently have the e6. It's barely 6 weeks old but the way it dangles is frustrating. I wish I had bought a larger device that I can strap to my audio player. Roughly around my thinking of that my work location situation has changed and I'll be able to spend more time at home listening from my computer. So something like a e07k or e17 looks attractive for the DAC (I do hear hiss when plugged directly into the iMac). I also just moved from UE triple fi IEM to B&W P7.
  
 So with this setup:
  
 iPod Classic G7 + LOD cable + B&W P7 headphones (with a portable amp)
 AND
 Late 2013 27" iMac + B&W P7 headphones (with a portable DAC/amp)
 WITH a mixture of decent quality MP3s and AACs (256 to 320) with a growing library of ALAC lossless at 16 bit (I can't justify the space for 24 bit yet - especially when the files will end up on the iPod)
  
 Is the E07K a better buy for me? I can afford the extra £30 for E17 but I doubt I'll need an optical cable if I won't go above 16bit lossless. The extra battery life looks handy. Yes the E17 has more power but P7s aren't starving for power. On the other hand reviews of the E07K and E7 mention a warmer sound than E17 and these P7s are already pretty damn warm to begin with. Sidenote: on the E6 I use the default EQ and not any of the bass boosts.
  
 I suppose one advantage of using an optical cable instead of USB might be that I could run the E17 off USB to power it and optical for the audio, and iMacs have optical out. Although wouldn't that mean the sound has already been amplified and converted rather than being a clean signal?


----------



## riChchestMat

Well. I took the plunge and here I am with the E07K.
  
 Plugged into the iMac via USB the sound quality is amazing. But on the iPod Classic 7G via L3 the bass on some songs is a bit farty and muffly - like it's clipping. The same songs are near perfect via the iMac. It sounds then that the DAC on the iPod is letting me down. Can anyone confirm or share a similar experience? Any tips for fixing this?


----------



## imackler

If someone were to upgrade from the E07K, is there an obvious choice, a clear next step for an amp/dac combo, maybe under $300? Where did all you E07K owners go next and what has been the sweet spot for you? I can't believe I've used an ipod + amp for so many years...when I'm almost always tethered to my laptop while listening to music, especially at home or about with iems. I'm really enjoying the E07K, so not in a rush. I'm looking for something with a line out so I can use it for an external amp, but I need it to be sensitive enough to use it with iems, too. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## originalsnuffy

Going above the E07K is tricky. Do you want more of the same? More power, ability to handle 192 khz ? Or DSD ? 

Or do you want new capabilities? For example, the X3 and X5 have DACs (usable with PCs not phones); and play back music. The DAC goes to 192 khz. but I think it is tricky to get the DAC to work with Windows 8.x.

Lots of options, so you need to narrow things down a bit.


----------



## maskapl

Hi.
I've got a Fiio E07K, and I must say is such a good piece of equipment.
Although, I have a question, and I hope someone can help me. When I conect my dunu- dn1000 to e07k I can hear quite loud noise, even without connected to any device. So basicly when I listen a piano song, noise is quite destracting that I can't enjoy music 100%. 
Is that normal?


----------



## Koolpep

maskapl said:


> Hi.
> I've got a Fiio E07K, and I must say is such a good piece of equipment.
> Although, I have a question, and I hope someone can help me. When I conect my dunu- dn1000 to e07k I can hear quite loud noise, even without connected to any device. So basicly when I listen a piano song, noise is quite destracting that I can't enjoy music 100%.
> Is that normal?


 

 The default gain is set to +6dB you can set this to 0 in the settings, this will help with the noise floor. Seems your IEMS are very sensitive so reducing the gain will make the amp a bit quieter (you need to crank the volume up more) but the noise floor will be lower (hopefully).
  
 Give it a try.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## maskapl

koolpep said:


> The default gain is set to +6dB you can set this to 0 in the settings, this will help with the noise floor. Seems your IEMS are very sensitive so reducing the gain will make the amp a bit quieter (you need to crank the volume up more) but the noise floor will be lower (hopefully).
> 
> Give it a try.
> 
> ...


 Thank your the tip. I'm using Dunu dn-1000, and gain settings on 0db. Playing flac from iphone 5 via CCK.


----------



## Shawn71

FiiO's official AliExpress store......enjoy!

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1473108?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## benandfaith

Can I plug active speakers or active subwoofer into one of the headphone jacks or will the amplifier in E07K fry my speakers?
  
 Wanting to do one of these two things:
  
 PC --> USB to E07K --> headphone out to active speakers (Microlab Solo6C)
  
 or
  
 PC --> USB to E07K --> headphone out to active Subwoofer (Whafedale SW150) --> RCA out to speakers (Microlab Solo6C)
  
 I know the right answer is to get a FiiO L7 and have line out to speakers/subwoofer (and I have ordered and waiting delivery). Will there be any harm in not having/using the L7?


----------



## UprightMan

won't fry them so long as it's very low volume


----------



## dedPrince

I'm a little lost
  
 This is an amp and a dac in one box
  
 They both work fine on computers
  
 But do they work on your phone?
 Does the DAC work on phones or just the amp part of it?
 I have a Nokia N9...


----------



## BillsonChang007

When connected via USB, the E07K works both as a DAC and amplifier. When connected to the E07K's aux in, you are only using E07K's amplifier section only.


----------



## dedPrince

Okay, thanks for the quick feedback.
  
 I've done some more digging and learned some things.
  
 If you connect to the Fiio through the 3.5mm jack, you will ONLY be using the amp.
  
 But if you connect to it through the mciro-USB, you can use BOTH the amp AND the DAC.
  
 SO if your phone has a mini-USB cable, it can utilize BOTH the amp AND the DAC.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/560757/nokia-usb-on-the-go-support-usb-digital-out-tested-with-fiio-e7
  
 According to the link above, Nokia phones(mine ) are compatible but you need a special cable.
  
 EDIT:
 Anyone know If I can use a mini-usb male to male cable to connect between my phone and the Fiio?


----------



## Shawn71

dedprince said:


> I'm a little lost
> 
> This is an amp and a dac in one box
> 
> ...




If your phone supports USB-OTG you can.......


----------



## Delirious Lab

benandfaith said:


> Can I plug active speakers or active subwoofer into one of the headphone jacks or will the amplifier in E07K fry my speakers?
> 
> Wanting to do one of these two things:
> 
> ...


 
  
 No problem.  Just make sure to set the E07K's gain to zero, so you don't feed your active speakers too strong a signal.
  
 Let me know if you hear a difference with the L7.  I suspect that you won't unless you have golden ears, but that could just be the miser in me saying I don't need it...


----------



## WhiteKnite

Just in case anyone was wondering, this works great in USB mode right out of the box on the Galaxy S5 Prime SM-G906K (Korean) on Android 4.4.3.  I had to buy a separate mini to micro USB cable from ebay UK, but it was only about $2. Sounds much better than the original DAC.  I could only find a couple posts anywhere on the net about the S5 and nothing about the Prime so was a little worried it might not work.  My friend is stopping by in a couple hours with his Korean version Galaxy Note Edge so I will update this post with the compatibility of that phone too.  Kind of makes me wonder why the Sony Z3 ads made such a big deal about USB audio out, it seems like most modern phones support it pretty well.
  
 I can also check compatibility with the Korean Note 2, Note 3, and International SIII if anyone needs me to.


----------



## funnyguy123

anyone have experience with e07k and akg q701? will it be enough to power the headphones?


----------



## WhiteKnite

funnyguy123 said:


> anyone have experience with e07k and akg q701? will it be enough to power the headphones?


 

 Yes, that is what I run my Q701's off of.  Never heard them on a higher-end amp but they sound great on the E07K.


----------



## BillsonChang007

funnyguy123 said:


> anyone have experience with e07k and akg q701? will it be enough to power the headphones?



It was OKAY. But the E09K will improve dynamic


----------



## RotaryPhones

I just bought a new FiiO E07K and it works great on my PC.
  
 I plug it in via USB and the PC automatically switches to output SPDIF audio via the E07K.
  
 If I unplug the E07K, the PC automatically switch back to the analog headphone jack.
  
  
 I'm not a Mac guy, so I want to find out if a 2013 Macbook Air will automatically switch like my PC.
 (i.e. no need to manually change any system setting each time I plug/unplug the E07K)
  
 Can any Macbook Air owner shed some light on this?    I don't have a Macbook Air, but I want to
 buy one as a gift for a friend.


----------



## BillsonChang007

rotaryphones said:


> I just bought a new FiiO E07K and it works great on my PC.
> 
> I plug it in via USB and the PC automatically switches to output SPDIF audio via the E07K.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes. The Mac works the same as Windows when it comes to this.


----------



## RotaryPhones

billsonchang007 said:


> Yes. The Mac works the same as Windows when it comes to this.


 
  
  
 cool! Thanks for your help!


----------



## RotaryPhones

when connected via USB to a PC(or Mac), the volume control on the computer's screen becomes "SPDIF Interface" volume control.  Should I keep that at maximum and just adjust the volume on the E07K?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Desertblood

rotaryphones said:


> when connected via USB to a PC(or Mac), the volume control on the computer's screen becomes "SPDIF Interface" volume control.  Should I keep that at maximum and just adjust the volume on the E07K?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I don't think volume on the computer matters. You could have it at 0 for all the E07 cares.
  
  
 My question is, is there anyway to change this? I don't like to push and twist my wires a lot so is there anyway to change where volume adjustment comes from? I don't want to constantly push the buttons.


----------



## imackler

desertblood said:


> I don't think volume on the computer matters. You could have it at 0 for all the E07




This prob doesn't answer your question, but if anyone else knows, why is it often recommended to max the volume output from your computer to your dac?


----------



## RotaryPhones

desertblood said:


> I don't think volume on the computer matters. You could have it at 0 for all the E07 cares.
> 
> 
> My question is, is there anyway to change this? I don't like to push and twist my wires a lot so is there anyway to change where volume adjustment comes from? I don't want to constantly push the buttons.


 
  
  
 when I plugged the E07K via USB into my PC, the volume control window changes to "SPDIF Interface" and the sound device changes to "Avinity USB DAC Mobile"   I assume this means the sound is being sent digitally from the PC to the E07K.
  
The PC's on-screen volume control slider definitely still controls the output volume going into the E07K...   Is this not supposed to happen? or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Desertblood

Ok I think I figured it out. 
  
 You can control the volume via the sliders on your computer, but in a limited fashion. 
  
  
 This only applies if the volume mixer for the main device is not set at 0 (the DAC in this case).
  
 Essentially the principal is that of ratios. If the DAC is set at 100, and you have the media player at 50,
 you are using half the total output signal strength (I think). But if you have DAC at 50 and media player at 50,
 you are you using all of the output. 
  
 Again this is all speculation but I think this is why it's recommended to have it on full on your computer; to ensure 
 you're using all of the output (even though everything works perfectly fine at 0).
  
 This is also probably why your PC is able to control the volume on your DAC @RotaryPhones


----------



## RotaryPhones

desertblood said:


> This is also probably why your PC is able to control the volume on your DAC @RotaryPhones


 
  
 no, that's not the case.
  
 the volume control on the PC is independent of the E07K's volume control.    if I lower the PC volume control to 50%, then I have to raise the E07K's volume up, in order to make in louder.
  
 now I'm even more confused....


----------



## Desertblood

That's odd. DACs are meant to bypass the onboard soundcard stuff. Must be something specific to Sony/Phillips. 
  
 Forgive me, but did you set the DAC as your default?


----------



## RotaryPhones

desertblood said:


> That's odd. DACs are meant to bypass the onboard soundcard stuff. Must be something specific to Sony/Phillips.
> 
> Forgive me, but did you set the DAC as your default?


 
  
 I don't have anything that's made by Sony or Phillips?  Are you replying to me or someone else? 
  
 The E07K is selected as the sound device on the PC.
  
 I just tried this on my other PC, as well as a Macbook Air.  They also act the same.  The computer's master volume control raises or lowers the volume being sent to the E07K.    
  
 Does this mean the sound is being sent from the source to the PC's(or Macbook's) onboard soundcard, then sent digitally via the USB to the E07K(which decodes it back to analog and out the headphone jack?)   If so, can the onboard soundcards be completely bypassed?


----------



## Desertblood

Sorry I was thinking of something else when I said that. I honestly don't know. Mine completey ignores the master slider. Might be better to wait for someone in a similar situation


----------



## Koolpep

Don't worry. You have the newer E07K the sound is send purely digital to your fiio. Your computers DAC and amp are not involved. The volume is changing the digital signal altering only the volume level so it's as pure as can be. I recommend leaving it slightly below full volume , others prefer to leave it at full volume and use the fiio to adjust. 

Cheers,
K


----------



## RotaryPhones

koolpep said:


> Don't worry. You have the newer E07K the sound is send purely digital to your fiio. Your computers DAC and amp are not involved. The volume is changing the digital signal altering only the volume level so it's as pure as can be. I recommend leaving it slightly below full volume , others prefer to leave it at full volume and use the fiio to adjust.
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 
  
 Thanks!  So the soundcards on my PC and Macbook do get involved in the process? (even if it's just the volume)
  
 I do leave it at roughly at 90%.   On the E07K side, I have the gain at 6dB or 12dB, depending on what I'm listening to, with volume at 20 to 30.  My Sennheiser HD598 soudn warmer/smoother with more pleasant bass.  
  
 The E07K even makes my old headphones sound better. (including a pair of 23-year-old Sony MDR-CD3000 that I recently restored)


----------



## Koolpep

rotaryphones said:


> Thanks!  So the soundcards on my PC and Macbook do get involved in the process? (even if it's just the volume)
> 
> I do leave it at roughly at 90%.   On the E07K side, I have the gain at 6dB or 12dB, depending on what I'm listening to, with volume at 20 to 30.  My Sennheiser HD598 soudn warmer/smoother with more pleasant bass.
> 
> The E07K even makes my old headphones sound better. (including a pair of 23-year-old Sony MDR-CD3000 that I recently restored)




No, technically it's not the soundcard it's the OS that sends the bits to the USB port. Dac and amp from soundcard are not involved.


----------



## RotaryPhones

koolpep said:


> No, technically it's not the soundcard it's the OS that sends the bits to the USB port. Dac and amp from soundcard are not involved.


 
  
 Thanks. That makes sense. 
  
 The only other thing I'm confused about is the USB charging. I've read several post on this and still can't figure it out.
 If I have the E07K plugged into a PC via USB all the time, should I turn the USB charging off?   When charging is off,
 does the E07K's DAC or amp still draw power from the built-in battery or does it draw power from the PC's USB port?


----------



## Delirious Lab

Still from the battery, I believe.
  
 Which brings my question: If I keep it plugged into my PC all the time, which is better for battery life?
  
 1) Switch the charge mode to Off, use it until the battery runs low, and recharge when necessary?
  
 or,
  
 2) Keep the charge mode On all the time?


----------



## RotaryPhones

delirious lab said:


> Still from the battery, I believe.
> 
> Which brings my question: If I keep it plugged into my PC all the time, which is better for battery life?
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's one of the reasons I almost bought the E10K.  It only uses power drawn from the USB port.  
  
 I wonder if they can implement something in the E07K's firmware so that allows the user to manuall stop it from drawing power from the battery.  (when plugged into a PC or Macbook USB port)


----------



## Koolpep

rotaryphones said:


> That's one of the reasons I almost bought the E10K.  It only uses power drawn from the USB port.
> 
> I wonder if they can implement something in the E07K's firmware so that allows the user to manuall stop it from drawing power from the battery.  (when plugged into a PC or Macbook USB port)


 

 Why would you want that? The battery always provides much cleaner power than the noisy power from a main board.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## RotaryPhones

koolpep said:


> Why would you want that? The battery always provides much cleaner power than the noisy power from a main board.
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 
  
 Good point!   
  
 Wait... are you saying that the E10K has this problem? (since it draws power directly from the PC's USB oprt)


----------



## BillsonChang007

rotaryphones said:


> Good point!
> 
> Wait... are you saying that the E10K has this problem? (since it draws power directly from the PC's USB oprt)




Not really. Just most PC's USB port has that issue. Some don't. I find that my upgraded Dell Inspiron i3647 has much cleaner power. Mac's USB port are pretty clean too.


----------



## raulromanjr

I have the E07K.  Happy with the sound.  Not so happy with the battery life when using it with my HTC Desire 816 android phone.
 Has anyone figured out a way to run the E07K with a phone so that it charges like it can when connected to a PC via USB? (setting the "USB Charge" menu to "On")
  
 I'm thinking that maybe I can use a USB y-type cable or adapter to both feed the E07K power from an external battery or AC charger while it's connected to the phone.  If this is either not due-able or not cost effective then I guess I can dump the E07K and pickup up an E18 for that extra hour of battery run time.
  
 Thank you for any help in advance.


----------



## raulromanjr

I just found this on USB Audio Recorder Pro's website.  I guess this will power the whole circuit and thus both charge the phone and the EO7K?
  
  
_if you need to give your audio device extra power, you can either use a powered USB hub or this OTG-Y cable:_
_This cable is similar to a standard USB OTG cable with a full sized female USB connector on the end that connects to the audio interface, but it branches off into 2 connectors on the other end. One is a standard male micro USB connector for connecting to the android device and the other is a female micro USB connector. The female micro USB connector allows the ability to plug in a standard male micro USB wall charger to inject power into the circuit. http://www.extreamsd.com/USBAudioRecorderPRO/_


----------



## RotaryPhones

billsonchang007 said:


> Not really. Just most PC's USB port has that issue. Some don't. I find that my upgraded Dell Inspiron i3647 has much cleaner power. Mac's USB port are pretty clean too.


 
  
 Since I will only be using it on the Macbook Air, should I keep the E07K or try the E10K?
  
 Just wondering which one has the better sound. Or is it too close to call?


----------



## BillsonChang007

rotaryphones said:


> Since I will only be using it on the Macbook Air, should I keep the E07K or try the E10K?
> 
> Just wondering which one has the better sound. Or is it too close to call?


 
 try the E10K


----------



## DeutschPantherV

I got an E07k and it is only outputting audio to the left channel. I only hear static on the right. Even if I unplug the audio source there is still a significant amount of static in the right channel. I have tried V-Moda M-80s and Sennheiser HD380 pros in both headphone outputs and nothing has an effect.
  
 Is this a problem I can fix or should I exchange it?


----------



## BillsonChang007

deutschpantherv said:


> I got an E07k and it is only outputting audio to the left channel. I only hear static on the right. Even if I unplug the audio source there is still a significant amount of static in the right channel. I have tried V-Moda M-80s and Sennheiser HD380 pros in both headphone outputs and nothing has an effect.
> 
> Is this a problem I can fix or should I exchange it?




Theres an aux 3.5mm jack which is technically a line in.

For headphone, the jacks are at the top of the device. 

Otherwise, best to contact FiiO regarding it


----------



## DeutschPantherV

billsonchang007 said:


> Theres an aux 3.5mm jack which is technically a line in.
> 
> For headphone, the jacks are at the top of the device.
> 
> Otherwise, best to contact FiiO regarding it


 
 I was using the proper jacks!
  
 I guess this means there is definitely something wrong with it so I will just return it to the place I got it.


----------



## Lurk650

All of sudden I'm getting skipping in the audio when connected to my Asus laptop with Win 8. Not sure if its the Audio driver, Not always there but it does happen frequently. Doesn't matter if laptop is charging or not. Laptop only a year old.


----------



## BillsonChang007

deutschpantherv said:


> I was using the proper jacks!
> 
> I guess this means there is definitely something wrong with it so I will just return it to the place I got it.


 
  
 hmm sorry to hear that you have such issue... Never have it when I had the E07K. 


lurk650 said:


> All of sudden I'm getting skipping in the audio when connected to my Asus laptop with Win 8. Not sure if its the Audio driver, Not always there but it does happen frequently. Doesn't matter if laptop is charging or not. Laptop only a year old.


 
 Try plugging into different USB port. Or, forget this device on your lappy and then plug in again ur E07K. That fixed mine last time.


----------



## beyondtool

The Fiio E07K is on special for $80AU with free shipping in the Australian Ebay store. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fiio-E07K-Andes-USB-DAC-and-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Black-/111575505467?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item19fa6b1a3b
  
 I couldn't walk past the bargain  Thought I would share in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## malignant01

Head Fi-ers, I need your advice!
  
 A good friend of mine is selling his Fiio E07K, since we meet almost daily I know for a fact that his Fiio is almost never used. He bought it under the false assumption that it would improve his earphone's SQ and shelved the amp after he did not notice any difference. Now he badly needs money and wants to sell me his E07K.
  
 My home setup is a Beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm connected to my mobo (has Realtek ALC662).
On the road I connect the DT 770 to HTC One M7.
  
Would I notice any difference if I were to use this amp ? I realize my onboard soundcard is considered crap by most reviewers.
What would be a fair price for a year old E07K ?
I am somewhat concerned with the fact that the amp hasnt been used for at least 6 months, just sitting in the shelf. I had to recharge it for half an hour before being able to turn it on. Does it use an internal lithium battery ? 'cos I'm pretty sure that it would have much a reduced capacity by now


----------



## beyondtool

You are correct in stating that battery sitting around half charged is going to deaden, but probably not THAT much in 6 months. With Lithium ION batteries (which the E07K has) it's best to store them totally flat. It's in better state then a continual recharge cycle, or being permanently fully charged (a great way to kill iPhone/iPad batteries).
  
 That said it's still barely used. I'd offer him $50 and see what response he gives you. Since he is a friend, surely he would let you try it first and see if it fits your needs?


----------



## malignant01

Apparently my ears suck.
 I borrowed the thing, connected the E07K to the USB port, set it as the default playback device, set the quality to 96K Hz....
 and dont really notice much difference.
  
 Will end up buying it anyways as the guy really needs money, but I wont pay more than 40 bucks.
 Maybe with time or after I can easily switch my headphone back and forth between the onboard soundcard and the amp I will notice an improvement.


----------



## BillsonChang007

malignant01 said:


> Apparently my ears suck.
> I borrowed the thing, connected the E07K to the USB port, set it as the default playback device, set the quality to 96K Hz....
> and dont really notice much difference.
> 
> ...


 
 That's not how it works. The music file need to be originally in 96kHz/24


----------



## malignant01

Oh my, that's certainly both enlightening and disappointing.
 Apparently my mp3's all have sample rate of 44 khz. I was on the verge of cursing both Google and Amazon for being cheap, but after researching a little bit (1) (2) about sample rate I've lost all interest in higher sample rate.
  
 1 http://www.aes.org/e-lib/browse.cfm?elib=14195
 2 http://lavryengineering.com/pdfs/lavry-sampling-theory.pdf


----------



## Koolpep

malignant01 said:


> Oh my, that's certainly both enlightening and disappointing.
> Apparently my mp3's all have sample rate of 44 khz. I was on the verge of cursing both Google and Amazon for being cheap, but after researching a little bit (1) (2) about sample rate I've lost all interest in higher sample rate.
> 
> 1 http://www.aes.org/e-lib/browse.cfm?elib=14195
> 2 http://lavryengineering.com/pdfs/lavry-sampling-theory.pdf


 

 Some people can hear the difference on some equipment, I am also not one of them. For me 16/44.1 in any lossless format (APE,ALAC, FLAC) or 320kbps MP3 or at least 256kbps AAC (mp4) is good enough.
  
 When I listen to my (very) old 128kbps MP3s though I cringe, it's really bad. Especially since the encoders were not that good back then. Nowadays a well encoded 320kbps sounds great and I can't reliably tell it apart from lossless. Sometimes I can and sometimes I can't.
  
 But it surely is fun trying it out....
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## BillsonChang007

malignant01 said:


> Oh my, that's certainly both enlightening and disappointing.
> Apparently my mp3's all have sample rate of 44 khz. I was on the verge of cursing both Google and Amazon for being cheap, but after researching a little bit (1) (2) about sample rate I've lost all interest in higher sample rate.
> 
> 1 http://www.aes.org/e-lib/browse.cfm?elib=14195
> 2 http://lavryengineering.com/pdfs/lavry-sampling-theory.pdf


 
 When it comes to music files, it is best to trust your own ears.


----------



## encoreAC

Hello guys, 
  
 I am planning to get a e07k for my Notebook. As for this I have a question.
  
 Can the e07k used as dac only device and used with another amp, so I can a drive a Sennheiser HD650 properly. How good is the dac of e07k?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## raulromanjr

malignant01 said:


> Head Fi-ers, I need your advice!
> 
> A good friend of mine is selling his Fiio E07K, since we meet almost daily I know for a fact that his Fiio is almost never used. He bought it under the false assumption that it would improve his earphone's SQ and shelved the amp after he did not notice any difference. Now he badly needs money and wants to sell me his E07K.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I own the E07K and I'm using it with my MacBook Pro (iTunes ALAC 24/96 files played through BitPerfect)  Sounds great on my Pioneer MX9 -32 ohms
  
 I also use it with my HTC Desire 816 via an OTG cable (USB Audio Player Pro playing ALAC 24/96 files)  Sounds great on my Westone 3 IEMs -30 ohms
  
 You can't go wrong with the E07K if you are paying less than $75 for a "like new" model.  Amazon Warehouse sells their "Used - Very Good" models for $86 with free shipping.


----------



## raulromanjr

encoreac said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am planning to get a e07k for my Notebook. As for this I have a question.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The E09K will allow you to dock the E07K so there are no cables necessary between the DAC and AMP.  The E09K should have no problem driving the HD650


----------



## Koolpep

encoreac said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am planning to get a e07k for my Notebook. As for this I have a question.
> 
> ...




Then DAC in the E07K is pretty good, the same as AK100  it's a Wolfson WM8740 if memory serves me right.

You can use it as a DAC but you will need a small accessory for that. If I remember correctly its the L7 clip on thingy that goes to the connector on the bottom of the device and offers a USB in and analog line out only utilizing the DAC and not the amp of the E07K.

Cheers,
K


----------



## BillsonChang007

koolpep said:


> Then DAC in the E07K is pretty good, the same as AK100  it's a Wolfson WM8740 if memory serves me right.
> 
> You can use it as a DAC but you will need a small accessory for that. If I remember correctly its the L7 clip on thingy that goes to the connector on the bottom of the device and offers a USB in and analog line out only utilizing the DAC and not the amp of the E07K.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ +1 to this. 
  
 The DAC of E07K is pretty good for the price but why not just look into a standalone DAC like Schiits?
  
 And yes, you can bypass E07K's amp and use it as a DAC only


----------



## encoreAC

koolpep said:


> Then DAC in the E07K is pretty good, the same as AK100  it's a Wolfson WM8740 if memory serves me right.
> 
> You can use it as a DAC but you will need a small accessory for that. If I remember correctly its the L7 clip on thingy that goes to the connector on the bottom of the device and offers a USB in and analog line out only utilizing the DAC and not the amp of the E07K.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! I may buy that accessory too then ;D


----------



## encoreAC

billsonchang007 said:


> ^ +1 to this.
> 
> The DAC of E07K is pretty good for the price but why not just look into a standalone DAC like Schiits?
> 
> And yes, you can bypass E07K's amp and use it as a DAC only


 
  
 Because I am using the amp too, since I am only using it for IEMs right now, the amp should be sufficient for everything.
  
 It's only when I am gonna buy the HD650 sometime in the future I would add an amp to it, so I can save money for an additional dac+amp.


----------



## BillsonChang007

encoreac said:


> Because I am using the amp too, since I am only using it for IEMs right now, the amp should be sufficient for everything.
> 
> It's only when I am gonna buy the HD650 sometime in the future I would add an amp to it, so I can save money for an additional dac+amp.


 
 ahh cool!


----------



## Delirious Lab

koolpep said:


> Then DAC in the E07K is pretty good, the same as AK100  it's a Wolfson WM8740 if memory serves me right.
> 
> You can use it as a DAC but you will need a small accessory for that. If I remember correctly its the L7 clip on thingy that goes to the connector on the bottom of the device and offers a USB in and analog line out only utilizing the DAC and not the amp of the E07K.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't use the L7 clip and don't feel any need for it.  Straight from one of the HP outs, zero gain setting and volume at 45 gives me a very clean signal into whatever amp I use.


----------



## drBeatsB

Hi. I'm absolutely noob in this forum. I have just bought a Senn HD598 after using hd239, Logitech Ue6000 and Soundmagic E10 and ue200 iem for 2 years. I was using cowon c2 and MacBook Air (2014) with fiio e06 as the source. I'm now planning to upgrade to fiio e07k andes. Will it make much difference in sound quality as I'm already using Cowon c2 which has a Wolfson Dac already and gives excellent output itsel? Also I was reading about sound distortion while using Andes with Yosemite. Now I'm little bit sceptical about my purchase plan. Any help will be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillsonChang007

drbeatsb said:


> Hi. I'm absolutely noob in this forum. I have just bought a Senn HD598 after using hd239, Logitech Ue6000 and Soundmagic E10 and ue200 iem for 2 years. I was using cowon c2 and MacBook Air (2014) with fiio e06 as the source. I'm now planning to upgrade to fiio e07k andes. Will it make much difference in sound quality as I'm already using Cowon c2 which has a Wolfson Dac already and gives excellent output itsel? Also I was reading about sound distortion while using Andes with Yosemite. Now I'm little bit sceptical about my purchase plan. Any help will be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.




Hello,

I never had distortion issue with the E07K but do jote that, the E07K is just a amplifier with DAC version of E06K. There is some improvement upgrading from your Mac DAC to the E07K but I wouldnt say it to be huge or worth the extra investment. Best to safe a little more for the new E17K IMO 

Hope it helps
Billson


----------



## drBeatsB

billsonchang007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I never had distortion issue with the E07K but do jote that, the E07K is just a amplifier with DAC version of E06K. There is some improvement upgrading from your Mac DAC to the E07K but I wouldnt say it to be huge or worth the extra investment. Best to safe a little more for the new E17K IMO
> 
> ...




That's a huge help buddy. Thanks a lot for the info. better I'll wait for a few months more to get my hand on the new e17k.


----------



## BillsonChang007

drbeatsb said:


> That's a huge help buddy. Thanks a lot for the info. better I'll wait for a few months more to get my hand on the new e17k.


 
 No problem!


----------



## drBeatsB

billsonchang007 said:


> No problem!




Just came up with some more questions. My primary need is the Dac part of E17k/E18/E07k/E17 as all of my Headphones have a impedence of 50 Ohm or less, even my fiio e06 drives them with smiling face  . In that case which dac you will advise me? E17k or e18? Even I have read in this thread that E17 and E07k uses same dac, only e17 has a better amp.In that case,will the E17k/E18/E17 be great upgrade sq-wise as standalone dac than the e07k? 
Sorry for such numerous queries n long posts.  Actually more I'm reading various school of thoughts,more my mind is filling up with confusions 
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## encoreAC

drbeatsb said:


> Just came up with some more questions. My primary need is the Dac part of E17k/E18/E07k/E17 as all of my Headphones have a impedence of 50 Ohm or less, even my fiio e06 drives them with smiling face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think you need a e17k at all. The e07k does the job perfectly fine for every IEM. Save your money for better Headphones instead of wasting it for DACs. The difference is minimal or even inaudible for you. The e07k dac is very good anyways.


----------



## drBeatsB

encoreac said:


> I don't think you need a e17k at all. The e07k does the job perfectly fine for every IEM. Save your money for better Headphones instead of wasting it for DACs. The difference is minimal or even inaudible for you. The e07k dac is very good anyways


 
 Actually I will use it with HD598 from my Android phone or Macbook air  to bypass their inbuilt DAC which i feel lacking in quality sometimes. My on-the-go IEM (Soundmagic E10) sounds fantastic with Cowon C2 itself. Should I consider the entry level E07k DAC for that purpose? E07k or E17 ?


----------



## encoreAC

Get the e07k if you only need the dac and amp function and don't need the additional features of the e17. Cheaper and does the job.


----------



## BillsonChang007

drbeatsb said:


> Just came up with some more questions. My primary need is the Dac part of E17k/E18/E07k/E17 as all of my Headphones have a impedence of 50 Ohm or less, even my fiio e06 drives them with smiling face  . In that case which dac you will advise me? E17k or e18? Even I have read in this thread that E17 and E07k uses same dac, only e17 has a better amp.In that case,will the E17k/E18/E17 be great upgrade sq-wise as standalone dac than the e07k?
> Sorry for such numerous queries n long posts.  Actually more I'm reading various school of thoughts,more my mind is filling up with confusions
> Thanks a lot in advance.



The new FiiO E17K uses a new DAC chip instead of WM8740 fyi. If you are planning to use the DAC with an Andrid device, the E18 is better recommended as it is designed for mostly, andriod USB OTG but do check if your Andrioid is compatible with it. 

Hope it helps
Billson


----------



## encoreAC

billsonchang007 said:


> The new FiiO E17K uses a new DAC chip instead of WM8740 fyi. If you are planning to use the DAC with an Andrid device, the E18 is better recommended as it is designed for mostly, andriod USB OTG but do check if your Andrioid is compatible with it.
> 
> Hope it helps
> Billson


 
 The old dac chip still works perfectly fine. I don't see the reason for an dac/amp to be more expensive than the headphones themselves.
  
 If he has only the HD598 to drive, which the e07k does easily, he should save the money for better headphones.
  
 It's true that better android compatibility might speak for the e18 though


----------



## drBeatsB

billsonchang007 said:


> The new FiiO E17K uses a new DAC chip instead of WM8740 fyi. If you are planning to use the DAC with an Andrid device, the E18 is better recommended as it is designed for mostly, andriod USB OTG but do check if your Andrioid is compatible with it.
> 
> Hope it helps
> Billson


 
 That was truly helpful for me.
  
 BTW,  Fiio e17k uses TI PCM1502 instead of W 8740  as in E17 or other Fiio devices. Anyway it would be somewhat overkill for my Noob needs  I will rather consider a E17 if I get my hand on one when there will be heavy discount  caused by the newcomer improved E17k 
  
 ** Off topic: isn't my Cowon C2 having Wolfson 8960 chip is a much better DAC  source than any portable dac/amp having apparently older gen 8740 chip? or I'm missing something here?


----------



## BillsonChang007

drbeatsb said:


> That was truly helpful for me.
> 
> BTW,  Fiio e17k uses TI PCM1502 instead of W 8740  as in E17 or other Fiio devices. Anyway it would be somewhat overkill for my Noob needs  I will rather consider a E17 if I get my hand on one when there will be heavy discount  caused by the newcomer improved E17k
> 
> ** Off topic: isn't my Cowon C2 having Wolfson 8960 chip is a much better DAC  source than any portable dac/amp having apparently older gen 8740 chip? or I'm missing something here?




Did some search on the Cowon C2, it seems like it can only hit up to 16/48. Its fine if you dont have any files that are higher than that and believe it or not, you wont hear much difference from anything that is of higher resolution.

But if you are looking for something that you can plug into your lappy/smartphone to bypass their DAC, its definitely worth looking into one of the dac mentioned. 

What headphone do you plan to use with them btw?


----------



## drBeatsB

Thanks for those Info about Cowon.didnt know this much details. 
I want to connect that dac to MacBook Air and my Android smartphone (Mi3) to use it with Senn HD598, Logitech ue6000 and senn hd239. The last one has only 32 ohm impedence,so doesn't sounds much different when i use it directly from the source. But in case of other two, fiio e06 definitely brings fullness and life in sound. Directly connected to the source, they sounds much anaemic and feeble, and the battery life of both my phone or cowon decrease significantly. 
I'm now comparing between e07k and e17. As I dont need much powerful amp for my headphones, I'm leaning towards e07k for dac only usage. (also it leaves me with some more savings for my next impulse buys  ) 

Btw, my music collection comprises of 320kbps MP3 and few experimental high resolution flac (24/96) and truly I'm yet to hear significant diff between a well recorded 320kbps MP3 and flac. Either my Audio player or my ear not performing Upto that HD audiophile level. 

Ps-more I'm using this forum more I'm getting addicted to music in new ways. Members of this forum are awesome.. *Feeling sonically excited *


----------



## BillsonChang007

drbeatsb said:


> Thanks for those Info about Cowon.didnt know this much details.
> I want to connect that dac to MacBook Air and my Android smartphone (Mi3) to use it with Senn HD598, Logitech ue6000 and senn hd239. The last one has only 32 ohm impedence,so doesn't sounds much different when i use it directly from the source. But in case of other two, fiio e06 definitely brings fullness and life in sound. Directly connected to the source, they sounds much anaemic and feeble, and the battery life of both my phone or cowon decrease significantly.
> I'm now comparing between e07k and e17. As I dont need much powerful amp for my headphones, I'm leaning towards e07k for dac only usage. (also it leaves me with some more savings for my next impulse buys  )
> 
> ...




Oh yessss welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet > 

Yeap, I guess you can dip your toes into the E07K and have a taste of it first then you can upgrade to something much bigger in the future  (perhaps, the Chord Hugo TT ) 

Happy listening! 
Billson


----------



## encoreAC

drbeatsb said:


> Thanks for those Info about Cowon.didnt know this much details.
> I want to connect that dac to MacBook Air and my Android smartphone (Mi3) to use it with Senn HD598, Logitech ue6000 and senn hd239. The last one has only 32 ohm impedence,so doesn't sounds much different when i use it directly from the source. But in case of other two, fiio e06 definitely brings fullness and life in sound. Directly connected to the source, they sounds much anaemic and feeble, and the battery life of both my phone or cowon decrease significantly.
> I'm now comparing between e07k and e17. As I dont need much powerful amp for my headphones, I'm leaning towards e07k for dac only usage. (also it leaves me with some more savings for my next impulse buys
> 
> ...


 
 Dude just get the e07k. It's a great device and you will miss nothing from the e17.


----------



## drBeatsB

encoreac said:


> Dude just get the e07k. It's a great device and you will miss nothing from the e17.


 
 thanks a lot dude. I have placed the order. waiting eagerly now


----------



## encoreAC

Good choice, the dac of the e07k is good, so no worries ;D


----------



## BillsonChang007

drbeatsb said:


> thanks a lot dude. I have placed the order. waiting eagerly now




Do share your impression when you have received them!


----------



## paulsancheezzee

I just picked up a Lumia 1520 which sadly has no audio out option. What volume do you folks generally set your devices to when you have to connect the E07K via 3.5mm cable? I found that setting my phone to 1/2 volume from max requires me to have the volume on the E07k in the 40's w/ a Gain of 0. Just wondering if I'm doing it wrong... sorry, i'm a rookie -_-


----------



## encoreAC

paulsancheezzee said:


> I just picked up a Lumia 1520 which sadly has no audio out option. What volume do you folks generally set your devices to when you have to connect the E07K via 3.5mm cable? I found that setting my phone to 1/2 volume from max requires me to have the volume on the E07k in the 40's w/ a Gain of 0. Just wondering if I'm doing it wrong... sorry, i'm a rookie -_-


 
  
 I don't understand the problem. I have my e07k on 50-60 used as dac and regulate the volume on the PC.


----------



## paulsancheezzee

encoreac said:


> I don't understand the problem. I have my e07k on 50-60 used as dac and regulate the volume on the PC.


 

 No problem at all, just wondering if i should be using the source volume as control or the dac and if it even matters  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## encoreAC

paulsancheezzee said:


> No problem at all, just wondering if i should be using the source volume as control or the dac and if it even matters  Thanks for the reply!


 
 Ah okay, I am not sure what the optimal way is myself, but that is just how I do it


----------



## BillsonChang007

paulsancheezzee said:


> I just picked up a Lumia 1520 which sadly has no audio out option. What volume do you folks generally set your devices to when you have to connect the E07K via 3.5mm cable? I found that setting my phone to 1/2 volume from max requires me to have the volume on the E07k in the 40's w/ a Gain of 0. Just wondering if I'm doing it wrong... sorry, i'm a rookie -_-


 
 max the volume on your source and use the E07K to control the volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hope it helps
 Billson


----------



## drBeatsB

billsonchang007 said:


> Do share your impression when you have received them!


 
 Got my hand on E07k just today. Listened for about 5hour. Using through USB I am yet to feel any significant SQ diff from MBA inbuilt DAC. Moreover there is a strange annoying sound distortion when I'm using it through usb from MBA, but no distortion is present while listening from Android phone (OTG-to-USB-to-E07k).
 There is significant SQ improvement while using with Android Phone (Mi3) though.
 I don't know where is the problem between Mac and Fiio. Is there any driver compatibility issue or other work around? btw I'm using MBA 2014 model with OsX 10.10.1 and VOX audio player. 
 Also,to my amateur ears the amp section of E07k is not more powerful than E06 that i was using earlier. 
 Thanks for any help in advance.
  
  
  
 **Update:- Probably I've solved the distortion issue.  I forgot to turn off the EQ and PreAmp setting of VOX which was producing the distortions. Now the SQ and resolution are significantly  cleaner than before. Also,just checked..there was no distortion with iTunes either.


----------



## cuiter23

drbeatsb said:


> Got my hand on E07k just today. Listened for about 5hour. Using through USB I am yet to feel any significant SQ diff from MBA inbuilt DAC. Moreover there is a strange annoying sound distortion when I'm using it through usb from MBA, but no distortion is present while listening from Android phone (OTG-to-USB-to-E07k).
> There is significant SQ improvement while using with Android Phone (Mi3) though.
> I don't know where is the problem between Mac and Fiio. Is there any driver compatibility issue or other work around? btw I'm using MBA 2014 model with OsX 10.10.1 and VOX audio player.
> Also,to my amateur ears the amp section of E07k is not more powerful than E06 that i was using earlier.
> ...


 
  
 Haha, I was just gonna completely disagree with you on this as macbooks have terrible hp outputs. They produce so much hiss randomly its annoying (even on hps with 20-30ohm impedance). The E07K is a huge upgrade. Glad you sorted it out!


----------



## DCY77

Please Delete


----------



## drBeatsB

cuiter23 said:


> Haha, I was just gonna completely disagree with you on this as macbooks have terrible hp outputs. They produce so much hiss randomly its annoying (even on hps with 20-30ohm impedance). The E07K is a huge upgrade. Glad you sorted it out!


 
 Sometimes i wonder how will i know if the external dac is working or not (*working nothing but an external amp only)..because in a few occasions i found strangely similar sq in volume matched A-B comparison with and without dac attached with my 50ohm HD598.. :-/ 
 can u please provide some useful advice about this issue? just wondering


----------



## cuiter23

drbeatsb said:


> Sometimes i wonder how will i know if the external dac is working or not (*working nothing but an external amp only)..because in a few occasions i found strangely similar sq in volume matched A-B comparison with and without dac attached with my 50ohm HD598.. :-/
> can u please provide some useful advice about this issue? just wondering




If you plugged in your e07k through USB as long as you have sound the dac should be working. Alternatively, you could double check the sound output and it should show e07k that is outputting sound.


----------



## Koolpep

drbeatsb said:


> Sometimes i wonder how will i know if the external dac is working or not (*working nothing but an external amp only)..because in a few occasions i found strangely similar sq in volume matched A-B comparison with and without dac attached with my 50ohm HD598.. :-/
> can u please provide some useful advice about this issue? just wondering




If you connected the e07k via USB then the DACS is working as usb is a digital interface, if you connect the Fiio via audio cables 3.5mm plugs - then it's analog and the dac is not used. 

Cheers,
K


----------



## drBeatsB

thanks for all your helps. i'm already using the dac through usb. I was just wondering how to know reliably  if the dac is working or not when there is next to nil sq change. I read here in probably fiio e17 thread about this similar issue written by one of the more experienced member,but i cant find that thread now. thats why asked the same if there is any easy way to check. I will search extensively again.
 Cheers


----------



## Koolpep

drbeatsb said:


> thanks for all your helps. i'm already using the dac through usb. I was just wondering how to know reliably  if the dac is working or not when there is next to nil sq change. I read here in probably fiio e17 thread about this similar issue written by one of the more experienced member,but i cant find that thread now. thats why asked the same if there is any easy way to check. I will search extensively again.
> Cheers


 
  
 Hi,
  
 ok now that we have established that indeed your DAC and Amp are working both properly we can tackle the issue of sound quality (if that;'s still concern).
  
 What is the quality of the files you are playing and how (with which software) are you playing them?
 What are you playing the music from (PC/Mac/Mobile?)?
  
 Sometimes there is next to no difference with easy to drive headphones. So it can be totally ok if you don't hear anything special. 
  
 cheers,
 K


----------



## cuiter23

koolpep said:


> Hi,
> 
> ok now that we have established that indeed your DAC and Amp are working both properly we can tackle the issue of sound quality (if that;'s still concern).
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is mostly true for an amp. In any case, you should be able to her quite a difference through the Wolfson WM8740 DAC on the E07k vs. your computer on any decent gear.


----------



## kdava

Hi
  
 E07K has two headphone outs right? How does it fare using two headphones? Any difference in volume/SQ?
  
 Is it too bad with one earphone and one headphone? (not very high impedance headphone, 40-60).


----------



## jis1

There may be a volume difference but I noticed no difference in sound quality using 2 different headphones or one headphone and an in ear set.


----------



## encoreAC

jis1 said:


> There may be a volume difference but I noticed no difference in sound quality using 2 different headphones or one headphone and an in ear set.


 
 same here.


----------



## cuiter23

jis1 said:


> There may be a volume difference but I noticed no difference in sound quality using 2 different headphones or one headphone and an in ear set.


 
  
 I agree, the volume differences will precisely be due to the different impedances of the headphones/IEMs you are using.


----------



## kdava

Thanks for the answers. That sounds really reassuring.


----------



## TommyNavara

Hi everyone,
 hi MrPanda.
 Recently i'm having some issues with my andes, so every time i playback something from a stream such as spotify tidal mog and even youtube and flash stuff, the audio disappears and everything crashes at random after some listening.
 I've got the latest driver on the pc but haven't updated the firmware.
  
 I hope that this is a known issue.
  
 Cheers all


----------



## encoreAC

tommynavara said:


> Hi everyone,
> hi MrPanda.
> Recently i'm having some issues with my andes, so every time i playback something from a stream such as spotify tidal mog and even youtube and flash stuff, the audio disappears and everything crashes at random after some listening.
> I've got the latest driver on the pc but haven't updated the firmware.
> ...


 
 Try a different usb cable/port, it is not a known issue afaik.


----------



## drBeatsB

While using dac though USB output of mac it should act as the only sound quality determining source,still when i am changing eq setting in iTunes or Vox the sound signature is changing as well. It shouldn't be, right? AFAIK, when i connect the dac through usb output all the sound data processing is done in dac, not in mac anymore. Am i missing something here? 
Any help will be most appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TommyNavara

encoreac said:


> Try a different usb cable/port, it is not a known issue afaik.


 

 No dude, this is not a hardware problem since everything works well with Foobar


----------



## cuiter23

tommynavara said:


> No dude, this is not a hardware problem since everything works well with Foobar


 
  
 Maybe your computer? Try uninstalling those programs and see if they work.


----------



## everybodyelse

Hello all. I'm new here, as a member anyway.
  
 I just wanted to let everyone know that the FiiO E07K has now been discontinued and as a result prices of remaining stock is likely to rise. One retailer has already increased the price by 30%.
  
 So if you're thinking of getting one of these, just be aware that new stock is limited.


----------



## jis1

Where is this information from?


----------



## everybodyelse

I have just bought the E07K from Amazon.co.uk at £69.99, which is now priced at £89.99. I previously found out from the fantastic guys at Audiologica, who contacted FiiO for stock, that it has been discontinued so couldn't buy from my preferred dealer.


----------



## jis1

Interesting. Wonder why?


----------



## scope1992

You guys know how to fix the stuttering issue when plugging the E07K into a PC USB port as a DAC? I tried uninstalling and re-installing the drivers, and just the usual on-and-off and re-plugging it. Running windows 8.1 right now.


----------



## cuiter23

scope1992 said:


> You guys know how to fix the stuttering issue when plugging the E07K into a PC USB port as a DAC? I tried uninstalling and re-installing the drivers, and just the usual on-and-off and re-plugging it. Running windows 8.1 right now.


 
  
 Have you tried different usb ports? setting the sample rates? If you're using a laptop is it plugged in to power? Also check if you have power going through your usb ports.


----------



## scope1992

cuiter23 said:


> Have you tried different usb ports? setting the sample rates? If you're using a laptop is it plugged in to power? Also check if you have power going through your usb ports.


 

 I was able to resolve it by restarting my comp. It was working before, so I was wondering why it started to stutter. Thanks anyways.


----------



## ClieOS

scope1992 said:


> I was able to resolve it by restarting my comp. It was working before, so I was wondering why it started to stutter. Thanks anyways.


 
 If the shuttering / distortion only happens after you left the E07K idle for awhile, then I am pretty sure that's not a problem on E07K, but a problem that has been long known to come from Windows. Basically it is caused by Windows being 'smart' and try to cut off the USB power supply to save power, but fail to do so because most USB DAC (*not just E07K) can't go to suspension mode. The temporary interruption causes the USB DAC to lost its clock synchronization with the PC, which in term can't properly 'time' the input data anymore. The result, as you have observed, is distortion / shuttering of the audio output. An indirect proof is that, once you reconnect the USB DAC, it all goes back to normal again since a new connection will allow / force the USB DAC to sync to the PC's clock again.
  
 There are a few solutions on these, but none works 100% all the time, so you might need to try each one out. The way I fixed mine is to use a self-power USB hub, which Windows can't put into suspension (because its power supply is out of Windows' control). I know some also report that disabling Windows' USB power save mode helps (control panel > device manager > universal serial bus controller > right click on the device and under power management). There are also report that going into BIOS to disable any USB power control can help too. Another setting is under (control panel > device manager > power option > change advanced power setting > USB setting).


----------



## scope1992

clieos said:


> If the shuttering / distortion only happens after you left the E07K idle for awhile, then I am pretty sure that's not a problem on E07K, but a problem that has been long known to come from Windows. Basically it is caused by Windows being 'smart' and try to cut off the USB power supply to save power, but fail to do so because most USB DAC (*not just E07K) can't go to suspension mode. The temporary interruption causes the USB DAC to lost its clock synchronization with the PC, which in term can't properly 'time' the input data anymore. The result, as you have observed, is distortion / shuttering of the audio output. An indirect proof is that, once you reconnect the USB DAC, it all goes back to normal again since a new connection will allow / force the USB DAC to sync to the PC's clock again.




In my case, the Dac was still stuttering even after rebooting and replugging the Dac. Although I did use a use pass through with two different ports.


----------



## ClieOS

scope1992 said:


> In my case, the Dac was still stuttering even after rebooting and replugging the Dac. Although I did use a use pass through with two different ports.


 
  
 Shuttering as in immediately after the the rebooting or in some time later? Some PC doesn't turn the USB controller completely off when rebooting, so the USB controller still 'remember' what it is connected to, and that might be a cause. Does restarting the E07k helps?
  
 What is a 'use pass through'?


----------



## scope1992

clieos said:


> Shuttering as in immediately after the the rebooting or in some time later? Some PC doesn't turn the USB controller completely off when rebooting, so the USB controller still 'remember' what it is connected to, and that might be a cause. Does restarting the E07k helps?
> 
> What is a 'use pass through'?


 

 Sorry, I was replying via my phone. What I meant is USB pass-through, not "use". I have the DAC plugged into my keyboard with 2 USB pass-through ports. Here's what I did when the stuttering started happened until it stopped.
  
 1) I unplugged and re-plug the DAC
 2) I unplugged the DAC and restarted the DAC, and plugged it back in.
 3) I restarted the PC (still stuttering)
  
 It is after the second reboot of my PC is when the stuttering stopped. But you're probably right about the PC remember the device. I also uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers just in case, and updated my PC as well.


----------



## ClieOS

Basically your keyboard is acting as an USB hub, but it is not self-powered so I suspect it is still remembering the E07K for the PC.
  
 Do try the other solution that I mentioned. Maybe one of them will work for you.


----------



## mejobloggs

Hi guys, I have just got an e07k and want to use it with my first gen Moto G with Android 5.02 lollipop
  
 I could have sworn the first time I tried it, I plugged in OTG, plugged in e07k, plugged in earphones, played Spotify and tadaah!
  
 However from the second time and from now on it only seems to play out of phone speakers and not earphones??
  
 Any idea how to get it working?
  
 There's always the potential the first time i tried something silly happened like.... the fiio was plugged into my laptop instead of phone. I wouldnt put it past me, but i dont think so


----------



## cuiter23

mejobloggs said:


> Hi guys, I have just got an e07k and want to use it with my first gen Moto G with Android 5.02 lollipop
> 
> I could have sworn the first time I tried it, I plugged in OTG, plugged in e07k, plugged in earphones, played Spotify and tadaah!
> 
> ...


 
  
 You need to run a line out (3.5mm) from your phone to your amp. You also need to plug your headphones to your amp. 
  
 Just fyi, the e07k will only work as an amp with your Moto, the decoding portion (DAC) will still all be processed with the Moto G.


----------



## mejobloggs

Aw nuts. I thought I could use the e07k as a dac on my moto g, which is why I purchased it.
  
 I assumed I could plug e07k into moto g and it would function both as an amp/dac


----------



## cuiter23

mejobloggs said:


> Aw nuts. I thought I could use the e07k as a dac on my moto g, which is why I purchased it.
> 
> I assumed I could plug e07k into moto g and it would function both as an amp/dac


 
  
 The E07k does not have the ability to bypass the dac. If it did you would be using digital cables rather than analog (3.5mm). You would want to look into the Beyerdynamic A200p if you want to bypass both DAC and the AMP.
  
 The E07k will just give you the AMP on a portable device.


----------



## mejobloggs

Isn't that the whole point with USB OTG and Lollipoc DAC support?
  
 Clearly I have misunderstood everything


----------



## cuiter23

mejobloggs said:


> Isn't that the whole point with USB OTG and Lollipoc DAC support?
> 
> Clearly I have misunderstood everything


 
  
 That is only with dacs that are certified to bypass it.


----------



## eloquentmuse

Hello everyone, this is my first post on head-fi as a beginner audiophile (yay!) and I would love some advice if possible? 
  
 I listen to music on my UE 900 IEM's on my Samsung Galaxy S3 (international unrooted GT-I9300T with that Wolfson DAC running Android 4.3 atm) and enjoyed it but I recently got out my broken Cowon S9 (the power button broke so the only way I can turn it on is by plugging it in to charge then quickly taking it out before it completely loads the startup) and it sounds AMAZING with my UE 900's. Like ahhh it's so detailed and clear, it doesn't muddy at higher volumes like my S3 does sometimes (so I know I at least need an amp) and the instrument separation is great. Now I know what these the UE 900's can do and I want to be able to please them.
  
 I want to see if I can get my S3 to sound like that. I like the convenience of having everything on one device (phone, camera, internet, music etc) and I like the freedom I have with customizing etc so I don't _think_ I'm interested in getting a DAP. I think that either DAP's need to catch up with smartphone-like features or smartphones NEED to get better DAC's but I understand some people just want a Dedicated Audio Player and nothing else. I realized how slow and difficult the interface was on my S9 and how I'd ideally like to listen to my 320kbps MP3 and FLAC files with Poweramp or Spotify on my S3.
  
 So I'm looking for a good portable DAC+AMP (that I can also use with my laptop to make it sound better) and I like the sound of the the Fiio X07K Andes. It sounds well loved. The first, and most important, thing is will it work with my S3 via OTG? I know there's been some issues but does it just randomly work or not? Secondly, a beginner question, as I've not had an DAC/AMP before is it a hassle using your portable device when it's attached?
  
 I listen to a wide range of music from Celtic and Soundtrack to Cinematic Rock and Pop. I need strings, in particular, to be good along with sound-staging and instrument separation as they're important to me. I think I like a lush and organic warm sound that is also clear and detailed without being analytical. I like a tight and punchy bass that isn't boomy or overly done. I guess it depends what I'm listening to, though, as I also like an airy sound sometimes.
  
 I'd love some advice about what you think is best? Should I get the Andes, recommend another DAC/AMP or a DAP?


----------



## cuiter23

I always thought that the E07k was quite good. I never had a chance to really test them out in a quiet environment. 
  
 I'm actually quite disappointed with the product actually. Plugged into my Sony Walkman via the FiiO L5 LOD cable the E07k emits *considerably *more hiss on every IEM that I've tried. Useless as an amp if you ask me.
  
 With that being said, my E07k is up for sale if anyone wants it. Comes with all the original accessories and I can throw in the LOD cables if you want. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## mkmossop

Would love if someone could give me some input on this. What would produce a superior sound quality... a FiiO E07K used through a Samsung Galaxy, or an iBasso DX50 on its own? Both would be used with ESW9's... or possibly some DT 770's as I may have just found a good deal on some.
  
 I have a Galaxy S2 still but will likely upgrade to S4 or S5 soon. I would much prefer to use the Galaxy as I love the interface, which looks way superior to the DX50 interface (or any other DAP for that matter). However I'm not sure how much it would drain the battery. Anyway again mostly just looking for what would produce higher quality audio... I have no idea how these two options compare.


----------



## cuiter23

mkmossop said:


> Would love if someone could give me some input on this. What would produce a superior sound quality... a FiiO E07K used through a Samsung Galaxy, or an iBasso DX50 on its own? Both would be used with ESW9's... or possibly some DT 770's as I may have just found a good deal on some.
> 
> I have a Galaxy S2 still but will likely upgrade to S4 or S5 soon. I would much prefer to use the Galaxy as I love the interface, which looks way superior to the DX50 interface (or any other DAP for that matter). However I'm not sure how much it would drain the battery. Anyway again mostly just looking for what would produce higher quality audio... I have no idea how these two options compare.


 
  
 If you need power go with the FiiO E07k.
  
 If you need something better sounding and DAP (dedicated player) I would go with the DX50. AFAIK E07k lacks USB OTG support.
  
 I would go with the DX50.


----------



## mkmossop

Thanks for the reply. I don't really care about power or OTG support... just which one sounds better:
  
 FiiO E07K used through a Samsung Galaxy or
  
 iBasso DX50 on its own


----------



## cuiter23

mkmossop said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don't really care about power or OTG support... just which one sounds better:
> 
> FiiO E07K used through a Samsung Galaxy or
> 
> iBasso DX50 on its own


 
  
 The DX50 will sound better. Although both the E07k and DX50 both use the same DAC chip (WM8740) if you were going to use the E07k through a computer it will sound good though.
  
 I haven't heard the DX50 before but I can almost guarantee that it will outperform a SG2 with the E07k. The E07k even paired with my iPhone 4S (w/ FiiO L9 cable) was not that impressive (too much hiss). I sold it because of that. Great for use with computer but not so good as an amp with a portable device.


----------



## mkmossop

Cool thanks a lot for the reply that's very helpful.


----------



## Feilong4

I am wondering by this Fiio Andes E07K I bought from ebay has this VERY loud pop and hiss when I plug in my headphones.
  
 I bought this for someone as a birthday gift (I know, used items for a birthday gift..)
  
 I also have my own Andes to compare and they do not make those loud pop and hiss noises.
  
 I've checked the gain and even with at 0 and the volume at 0, there is still the pops and hisses.
  
 It doesn't seem like a fake but I can give pictures, unless if someone has a solution. No idea if it's damaged. Considering a return, but I would like to know of any solutions if possible.
  
 I didn't try playing music through them because they might damage my headphones.
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## cuiter23

feilong4 said:


> I am wondering by this Fiio Andes E07K I bought from ebay has this VERY loud pop and hiss when I plug in my headphones.
> 
> I bought this for someone as a birthday gift (I know, used items for a birthday gift..)
> 
> ...


 
  
 My E07k had a pretty loud hiss when paired with my 4S using the FiiO L9 cable. Really no point in using it for me.


----------



## mejobloggs

I just got a second-hand E07k which I was extremely excited about.
  
 Unfortunately I get a significantly loud static hiss, louder than the music I'm listening too even! Feels like I've wasted my money 
  
 Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## cuiter23

mejobloggs said:


> I just got a second-hand E07k which I was extremely excited about.
> 
> Unfortunately I get a significantly loud static hiss, louder than the music I'm listening too even! Feels like I've wasted my money
> 
> Is there any way to fix it?


 
  
 Thats the reason I sold mine.


----------



## mejobloggs

Just tried some headphones. No hiss there 
 So maybe just doesn't match with my IEM's
  
 What's the gain setting? Could someone the purpose of gain to me please? 
  
 Like I'm an idiot please  Cause I'm not understanding


----------



## 01ps

Hi. I have been searching for hours and can't seem to find what I'm looking for.

Can someone give me a definitive answer to these questions please:

1)Will my Samsung Galaxy s5 (Lollipop) work with the E07K, specifically using Google Music (streaming) as a dac (usb otg)?

2)can I expect more volume than with my phone alone?

3)can I expect better sound quality using this setup rather than with an amp using the 3.5mm as an input ie:the fiio e11k?

Thanks!


----------



## mejobloggs

I have a Moto G which works with E07k otg, and it plays much louder than my phone, so I'd say...
  
 1) Yes
 2) Yes
 3) Not sure. I guess so? Depends how good the Galaxy s5 dac is to begin with


----------



## 01ps

Thanks. Do you use google music on yours?


----------



## mejobloggs

Spotify


----------



## dropadred

hey, mates, is it possible to switch one of the HP out connectors at line out mode ? I am gonna buy HE400s with our local manufacturer's headamp (actually equal alternative to e09k) for beautiful price and i need a dac for it (of course) and I am really thinking about e07k (bass/treble eq boost  ) and only lineout is the docking connector, so I wonder if there is any chance to plug some output to additional amp (line out, which means directly from the dac to the output without amping the signal)
  
 thanks for any help.


----------



## Delirious Lab

The L7 connector will do this - it turns the LO slot into a single-ended output; but 1) I doubt this has any advantage over using one of the HP outs, double-amping is an overblown concern IMO; and 2) not sure this will allow EQing.
  
 I feed my Andes' HP out into a separate amp all the time at gain=0 and volume=55 and get great music out of it.


----------



## dropadred

oh, thank you, I've totally forgotten about L7 adapter, but still...not possible to get in my country tho...
  
 and about that thing with allow EQing...it is possible to use bass/treble boost while e07k is docked in the e09k, right ? If so, then there will not be a problem imo.
  
 and I definitely do not want to amp it twice


----------



## dropadred

I found out something yesterday - I connected my headamp to the lineout from the E10K and bass boost was not working, which leads me to the question - will bass/treble boost on E07k work with the dedicated headamp ?


----------



## 01ps

I bought an E07K and it's sounds great, much better than the E11K. I am having a problem when I first connect it to my Samsung Galaxy s5 usb though. 

Samsung > otg adapter(cheap Amazon) > usb/mini cable >dac . 

When I first play after connecting or powering up the dac it sounds like the music is really slow and under water or robotic sounding. I have to unplug/plug one of the connectors several times before it works, then it is fine as long as I don't shut down or disconnect. It happens only on the initial play. 

It doesn't seem to matter if I power the dac plugged in or unplugged from the phone. 

Crappy otg cable? 

Also is there a way to update the firmwares on the fiio?


----------



## 01ps

01ps said:


> Hi. I have been searching for hours and can't seem to find what I'm looking for.
> 
> Can someone give me a definitive answer to these questions please:
> 
> ...




I bought one and will answer my own questions if anyone else is wondering. 

1)yes, using an otg cable. It does not always play properly when first connected, playing songs in kind of a weird, slow, underwater sound. But if I just unplug the USB cable ( more than once usually) it sorts itself out and stays good. So it's not seamless but works. I may have a crap otg cable too(Amazon). I tried a different music app (onkyo) and same thing. I may get a micro to mini otg. 

2) volume is plenty. I have it set at 6db gain and 30/60 is pleasant, 35 is rocking out, 40 more than enough. 

3)sound quality is great. It is a touch warmer than the phone. Way better than the E11K. I have treble set at +2. The fine volume control is excellent. Very happy with the sound. I tried the headphone cable input for aa fewminutes and it sounded good too, again, way better than the E11K.


----------



## 01ps

I just got an Andes and am having a bit of trouble with it.
  
 When I plug it in to my Samsung Galaxy S5 with Android 5.0 (USB port using an OTG cable), almost always it sounds slow and garbled, choppy.  I tried different music apps and both streaming and mp3 files.  I then have to unplug it and plug it back in (usually several times) and then it will work fine for as long as I am using it and sounds great.  If I unplug it I have to go through the same rigamarole again.
  
 I have a Samsung Galaxy tablet with Android 4.2.2 and it works perfect (its a bit louder too).  Same with my PC, works perfect.
  
 I know the Andes is not officially approved for Android use, but I have read about many people using it. Plus it works fine on my other device.
  
 Any suggestions? Did I get a dud and should I exchange it?  Am I harming anything by using it?


----------



## ramjet73

Since USB DAC's are fully supported at the Android level beginning with Lollipop (5.0) you should not have those problems on your Galaxy S5. I'm currently using a cheap USB DAC with a FiiO E5 (McKinley) amplifier and have no problems with that combination on my LG G4 running 5.1. Perhaps the USB 3.0 port/connector on the S5 is having problems interfacing at the hardware level? You might want to try the Galaxy S5 forums on XDA to see if anyone else is reporting problems with USB audio on that device.
  
 I just ordered an E07K and intend to try it with this cable after they both arrive. It could be a while since the cable is coming from China but I'll report back here when I have a chance to test that configuration.


----------



## 01ps

ramjet73 said:


> Since USB DAC's are fully supported at the Android level beginning with Lollipop (5.0) you should not have those problems on your Galaxy S5. I'm currently using a cheap USB DAC with a FiiO E5 (McKinley) amplifier and have no problems with that combination on my LG G4 running 5.1. Perhaps the USB 3.0 port/connector on the S5 is having problems interfacing at the hardware level? You might want to try the Galaxy S5 forums on XDA to see if anyone else is reporting problems with USB audio on that device.
> 
> I just ordered an E07K and intend to try it with this cable after they both arrive. It could be a while since the cables are coming from China but I'll report back here when I have a chance to test that configuration.




It may be fully supported in theory but many are having trouble, usually after an upgrade to lollipop. I have a kit kat tablet and it works perfect with my E07K. 

I am interested to see if yours works properly. Please let us know. My E07K works with the s5, but I have to plug and unplug a few times to get it to not sound garbled. After it connects it's excellent. 

FYI, the cable you linked to will not work since the E07K has mini usb. You need a micro to mini. I ordered one from jds Labs (for $3.99), I couldn't find one anywhere else (other than direct from China)


----------



## ramjet73

01ps said:


> FYI, the cable you linked to will not work since the E07K has mini usb. You need a micro to mini. I ordered one from jds Labs, I couldn't find one anywhere else (other than direct from China)


 
 Yes, I realized that just before you posted, and already edited my previous post to reflect the micro to mini USB OTG cable I just purchased on eBay.


----------



## 01ps

ramjet73 said:


> Yes, I realized that just before you posted, and already edited my previous post to reflect the micro to mini USB OTG cable I just purchased on eBay.




Cool, let us know how it works. Which version of Lollipop are you on?


----------



## ramjet73

01ps said:


> Cool, let us know how it works. Which version of Lollipop are you on?


 
 Will do. My LG G4 is on 5.1 and I also have a Nexus 5 which is running the Android "M" preview. I'll test it with that too.
  
 I've ordered another cable from JDS Labs, which was only slightly more expensive than the China direct seller with shipping, since that should get here about the same time as the FiiO E07K.
  
 Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 01ps

ramjet73 said:


> Will do. My LG G4 is on 5.1 and I also have a Nexus 5 which is running the Android "M" preview. I'll test it with that too.
> 
> I've ordered another cable from JDS Labs, which was only slightly more expensive than the China direct seller with shipping, since that should get here about the same time as the FiiO E07K.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.



I'm hopig when (or if) my hokey ass cell provider finally gives us 5.1 the problem is rectified. Hopefully it's not worse......


----------



## theuprising

This thing is so... warm. Not saying its a bad buy, its a literal godsend for bass-shy headphones, but abysmal for headphones with decent bass in the first place. Its like "bass boost" is on by default, by at least 4dB.
  
 Anyone try to EQ this thing with software to make it more neutral?


----------



## 01ps

theuprising said:


> This thing is so... warm. Not saying its a bad buy, its a literal godsend for bass-shy headphones, but abysmal for headphones with decent bass in the first place. Its like "bass boost" is on by default, by at least 4dB.
> 
> Anyone try to EQ this thing with software to make it more neutral?




turn the bass down. I don't find it overly bassy but I do bump the treble one notch on my m50x


----------



## theuprising

01ps said:


> turn the bass down. I don't find it overly bassy but I do bump the treble one notch on my m50x


 

 You're talking about with the built in EQ? This is how it looks like:

  
 It doesn't sound right when I do -4dB this way because I don't think the bass frequencies were boosted in that shape.


----------



## 01ps

theuprising said:


> You're talking about with the built in EQ? This is how it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound right when I do -4dB this way because I don't think the bass frequencies were boosted in that shape.




Lol I have no idea what I'm looking at.


----------



## ramjet73

Quote: 





01ps said:


> Cool, let us know how it works. Which version of Lollipop are you on?


 


ramjet73 said:


> Will do. My LG G4 is on 5.1 and I also have a Nexus 5 which is running the Android "M" preview. I'll test it with that too.
> 
> I've ordered another cable from JDS Labs, which was only slightly more expensive than the China direct seller with shipping, since that should get here about the same time as the FiiO E07K.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


 
 I finally received my E07K today and just finished testing it with my LG G4 running 5.1 and my Nexus 5 running the 6.0 "M" preview (build MPZ44Q) and got some interesting results.
  
 Everything worked fine on both phones including the digital out with volume adjustment (I forgot that Google managed to control the digital output level in the official DAC support for 5.0+), the interruption and resumption of audio for notifications and incoming calls, and the quality of the audio (using PowerAmp and FLAC files) when routed through the DAC/Amp of the E07K.
  
 However, I tested with other programs including Pandora and Google Play Music and found that, at least in streaming mode, connecting and disconnecting the USB OTG cable was much more reliable on Lollipop (my G4 is running 5.1) when using Google Play Music in radio mode versus Pandora. On my Nexus 5 running the "M" preview I had no problems connecting and disconnecting repeatedly and getting DAC output with either Pandora or Google Play Music, while on my G4 running 5.1 I sometimes had to reboot after connecting the E07K while Pandora was active and even then it didn't always reactivate the USB audio output. It seems there may still be something flakey about USB audio support in 5.1.x that may have been fixed in "M" but I'm not ready to conclude that until I do some testing with 5.1.1 on my Nexus 5. I should be able to get to that in the next couple of days.


----------



## Boeing777

I just received Mine today and all I can say is Wow!I am using it with an old iPod Touch 2G,Creative Labs Aurvana Live headphones and the results are friggin' awesome.Playing Don't Fear The Reaper and Cutting Crew's,"I just Died In Your Arms Tonight",i was hearing sounds that were muffled before.The headphones are good but now they sound World Class.


----------



## silver8ack

Hey folks.
  
 So I just received my E07K.  I also recently purchased Sennheiser HD558, which I love.
  
 The thing is.... I feel that the sound coming from the E07K is worse than directly from my Macbook Pro(Late 2014), and even the iPhone 6.
  
 'Worse' to me means a more compressed soundstage, some minor bass bloat, and less bass texture.
  
 Anyone else experience this?
  
 Also, I'm considering returning the E07K and getting the E10K.  Is the E10K a big improvement over the E07K and the iPhone/Macbook Pro with the new PCM1502?


----------



## theuprising

silver8ack said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> So I just received my E07K.  I also recently purchased Sennheiser HD558, which I love.
> 
> ...


 

 Depends on the headphone. The weak link in the E07k is the amp, though almost always the soundstage is increased with this DAC/amp. The Fiio E07k does wonders with headphones that are naturally not bassy, but outright sound disgusting on SOME bassy headphones. The amp is clearly not neutral and something like +5dB in bass, so how good your headphone will sound with this boost depends I think on how pliable the headphone is to EQ in the first place.
  
 For instance, I have the Takstar Pro 80, an excellent bass-tilting headphone that doesn't respond well to EQ, it sounds disgusting with the E07k. I have the very bassy SHE3905, which gets amazing bass with this amp with a great slam, as the SHE3905 is known to be very EQ'able.
  
 If you are using it just for desktop purposes, obviously the E10k should be taken instead. And yes there are other options such as SMSL, I have never tried them however.


----------



## Starfield

Hi,

 I've been using the E07K with my LG G2 thought an OTG cable. The sound seems much better then when I'm using a regular 3.5mm (which would be caused by the fiio's DAC?).
 The problem is that de Fiio is draining too much battery of my cellphone. Is there a way to solve this? I couldn't find anything.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## hEddy

@Starfield Have you tried to turn off USB charging on the F07K when connected to the phone?
 I presume the E07K has such a setting (the E17K does)


----------



## Starfield

heddy said:


> @Starfield Have you tried to turn off USB charging on the F07K when connected to the phone?
> I presume the E07K has such a setting (the E17K does)


 
 I'm dumb! lol
 That just solved my problem. Thank you!!


----------



## hEddy

You're welcome. It happens to the best of us, @Starfield





  
 From what I've read, apparently, depending on your phone connectors USB current rating etc, there still may be a battery drain to some small extent. It would depend on your phone and it's ratings. So, keep a check on your battery anyway, lest you find yourself in some emergency without the juice.
  
 FiiO took out E18 specifically for proper connectivity with Android phones without a battery drain issue with most phone (rather it has a big battery to charge the phone as well). It is bigger and of a different price range.
  
 On a side note: I am not having any luck connecting my E17K with the Samsung Note 2 via OTG.


----------



## Starfield

heddy said:


> You're welcome. It happens to the best of us, @Starfield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I had to try all compatible programs and went for the one that gave me the best results: HibyMusic.
 After that I didn't get any conection problems.


----------



## hEddy

Thank you @Starfield. I didn't have any luck with HibyMusic either (the sound was usually like "slow sound under-water"). Based on your suggestion, I'll try players.


----------



## Starfield

@hEddy, you can also try to turn the E17k on first and then pkug it to your note 2. Or even try to unplug and plug right after when you get that kind of sound.
Happens to me sometimes and re-plugging usually solves the problem (keep the e17k on).


----------



## theuprising

If anyone has experience with both, do you think the nearly double priced E17k is worth it? The E07k is ridiculously warm, so much so I'm even thinking of leveling down to the E7 even though the bitrate will suffer.


----------



## cuiter23

theuprising said:


> If anyone has experience with both, do you think the nearly double priced E17k is worth it? The E07k is ridiculously warm, so much so I'm even thinking of leveling down to the E7 even though the bitrate will suffer.


 
  
 The E17 has the same Wolfson 8740 as the E07k. The WM8740 is known for its warm and slightly bassier characteristics. However, I have not heard the E17k before so I can't judge but just because they use the same DAC chip again, it could sound different due to many factors (implementation, output characteristics/power, etc)


----------



## theuprising

cuiter23 said:


> The E17 has the same Wolfson 8740 as the E07k. The WM8740 is known for its warm and slightly bassier characteristics. However, I have not heard the E17k before so I can't judge but just because they use the same DAC chip again, it could sound different due to many factors (implementation, output characteristics/power, etc)


 

 No its the amp that makes it so bassy, the WM8740 is in a lot of Fiio products including the E7 and they all sound very different because of their amps.


----------



## cuiter23

theuprising said:


> No its the amp that makes it so bassy, the WM8740 is in a lot of Fiio products including the E7 and they all sound very different because of their amps.


 
  
 As I said there is a wide variety of factors including but not limited to the amp. If you do a quick search you will find that the WM8740 is indeed a warmer sounding DAC.


----------



## theuprising

cuiter23 said:


> As I said there is a wide variety of factors including but not limited to the amp. If you do a quick search you will find that the WM8740 is indeed a warmer sounding DAC.


 

 There is nothing "slightly" warm about the E07k, compared to my other devices, the E07k's bass sounds so boosted it sounds congested.


----------



## hEddy

theuprising said:


> If anyone has experience with both, do you think the nearly double priced E17k is worth it? The E07k is ridiculously warm, so much so I'm even thinking of leveling down to the E7 even though the bitrate will suffer.


 
  
 Have NOT heard both. E17k feels pretty good. Have put up impressions in the E17K thread recently.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/747491/fiio-e17k-alpen-2/315#post_11794727
  
 Some deliberations before the purchase _before _this post in the MT220 thread
http://www.head-fi.org/t/658673/yamaha-hph-mt220-thread-merged/1455#post_11791546


----------



## cuiter23

theuprising said:


> There is nothing "slightly" warm about the E07k, compared to my other devices, the E07k's bass sounds so boosted it sounds congested.




well cant expect much from a $60 device.


----------



## theuprising

cuiter23 said:


> well cant expect much from a $60 device.


 
 $90 >.>, its also considered better sounding than the E7.
  
 Anyone ever find an EQ that makes it sound more neutral?


----------



## zzubbione

Hello !
 i would like to know if there a way to redirect the line in, to one of the head phone jack ?????
 by firmware or whatever... ^^
  
 (and by the way, why 2 phone out ????)
  
 thank you !


----------



## zzubbione

No Answer ? 
  
 After some search, it seems to be impossible.So, I find a way.
  
  
  
 Yes. I commit it. But it work !!!


----------



## FiJAAS

Is the amp in the E07K better then the amp in the Fiio X1?


----------



## theuprising

fijaas said:


> Is the amp in the E07K better then the amp in the Fiio X1?


 

 I'm not 100% sure about this: The Fiio X1's amp is said to be the equivalent of the Fiio E17k's.
  
 I'm pretty sure about this: The Fiio X1 would blow the Fiio E07k out of the water. I mean the Fiio E07k isn't a weak amp, though it is a bit less powerful than the E17k, but it is warm as all hell. Apparantly the E11 is warmer, and I dread trying that out. But I think I just might keep it because of the astounding effect they have on bass light headphones, I'm not sure if it takes some dB from the high end because its hard to tell, but the low end is increased like 6dB which is very significant.


----------



## FiJAAS

theuprising said:


> I'm not 100% sure about this: The Fiio X1's amp is said to be the equivalent of the Fiio E17k's.
> 
> I'm pretty sure about this: The Fiio X1 would blow the Fiio E07k out of the water. I mean the Fiio E07k isn't a weak amp, though it is a bit less powerful than the E17k, but it is warm as all hell. Apparantly the E11 is warmer, and I dread trying that out. But I think I just might keep it because of the astounding effect they have on bass light headphones, I'm not sure if it takes some dB from the high end because its hard to tell, but the low end is increased like 6dB which is very significant.




Thanks, guess I'll get a E12 or E17K instead.


----------



## Feilong4

So my Andes E07K or my laptop has been acting up.
  
 When I pay a Youtube video, sound is coming through but if I pause it for a while and when I come back to it, it reloads and either the video freezes on a frame or there is no audio.
  
 But when I listen to music, sound comes through perfectly. Sound does not go through with VLC Media Player.
  
 It's been happening a few days now, and it's extremely annoying having to restart my laptop and have to marathon Youtube videos in order for the audio not to mess up.
  
 This has been happening after I uninstalled Windows 10 back to Windows 8.1.
  
 This did not happen when I hadn't uninstalled Windows 10 or in Windows 8.1.


----------



## zzubbione

weird. sorry, but i have only one thing to say to you : get back on 7...
  
 my Andes didn't work with win8.... and i have weird things with 10... on my pc with 7, well, my E07K  give me a really good sound !!!
  
 no explanation.


----------



## cuiter23

windows 10 has been a nightmare so far. Everything that I did not want to happen happened...


----------



## kocozze

Good Morning and sorry for my bad english (I'm italian).
 I try to explain well my problem.
 I buy a used fiio e07k andes from another user, for the first month the fiio works fine, any connected with otg cable at an android phone (asus zenfone 5 with lollipop), any connected with normal usb cable to my laptop hp.
 From one day to another, without apparent reason, it no work more! Not with the smartphone and nore with the pc!!!!
 With the smartphone, when i connect with otg (usb chg set to off) it says "lock" for 1 second and after nothing, the smartphone don't recognize the fiio. I also replace the otg cable with another.
 With the laptop (windows 8.1), it say a message "usb device unknow" USB\CONFIGURATION_DESCRIPTOR_VALIDATION_FAILURE
  
 I must throw my fiio? Is broken?
 Thanks for reply
  
 Andrea


----------



## jis1

Is your lock button switched on. Toggle switch located on right side of unit if you are facing screen. Switch down is lock (red shows) switch up is lock off (red disappears). Don't know if this is your problem or not but maybe.


----------



## JamesBr

cuiter23 said:


> well cant expect much from a $60 device.


 
 With all the prices today and the technologie 60$ is not to bad!


----------



## paulsancheezzee

Anyone know where I can get a LOD for the E07K?


----------



## jis1

I believe amazon has them. I got an L9 LOD for my Ipod there.


----------



## paulsancheezzee

jis1 said:


> I believe amazon has them. I got an L9 LOD for my Ipod there.


 
 I checked there but they're all sold out. Thanks for the reply tho!


----------



## jis1

Did you try FIIO's website? Good luck.


----------



## 2Dutch

Bought an E07K second hand a week ago to use at work/spare/traveling (all I hear by using the audio outputs of my work pc is my pc parts producing a lot of noise..and then something that should be "sound", how do you mean cheap stuff?) : the Fiio was like new, all extra's were included and it's working perfectly! Cute looking little dac/amp. I even tried to power my beyerdynamic dt 990's pro with it : not a problem. Nice neutral sound, very pleased with it. Curious about how well it will perform with my HD 600's that will arrive later next week. After reading the start page of this topic I learned that I have to turn off the usb charging while using it, good tip. Newbie mistake


----------



## Arturia

If I have 30pin dock to mini usb cable, can I pair with iphone 4 (not 4s....)?


----------



## cuiter23

arturia said:


> If I have 30pin dock to mini usb cable, can I pair with iphone 4 (not 4s....)?


 
  
 No, that won't work


----------



## Lurk650

Just an update:
  
 Purchased this Dec 2012, almost 3 years ago! Still works perfectly, I dont use it daily but more than a handful of times a month and usually for a few hours at a time. No hiccups at all.


----------



## imackler

I hope this isn't a stupid question. Is there a cable I can purchase to do directly from the E07K to my Samsung S3? Can anyone give me a link or, if its possible, tell me what USB type I need? Is it a mini usb to a micro usb that I need, if it would work? (Or does it need to go through a big USB 2.0?)


----------



## cuiter23

imackler said:


> I hope this isn't a stupid question. Is there a cable I can purchase to do directly from the E07K to my Samsung S3? Can anyone give me a link or, if its possible, tell me what USB type I need? Is it a mini usb to a micro usb that I need, if it would work? (Or does it need to go through a big USB 2.0?)


 
  
 From E07 to S3? Why would you want to do that?


----------



## imackler

cuiter23 said:


> From E07 to S3? Why would you want to do that?


 
  
 So I can use it on the go instead of getting a dap. I've got an old Samsung S3 around and saw that the E07K was compatible...


----------



## cuiter23

imackler said:


> So I can use it on the go instead of getting a dap. I've got an old Samsung S3 around and saw that the E07K was compatible...


 
 You mean s3 to e07 not the other way around.
  
 The e07k does not have otg support (iirc the s3 doesn't either) so you won't be able to use the e07k dac. You can use the amp simply by getting a 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio cable and you can use the e07k as an amp. But you will be double amping.... which I don't suggest.


----------



## imackler

cuiter23 said:


> You mean s3 to e07 not the other way around.
> 
> The e07k does not have otg support (iirc the s3 doesn't either) so you won't be able to use the e07k dac. You can use the amp simply by getting a 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio cable and you can use the e07k as an amp. But you will be double amping.... which I don't suggest.


 
  
 Pretty sure the E07K does have otg support and works with the S3: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XYy1FuzDUeRFIxNWE2eDZ6aE0/edit?pli=1


----------



## cuiter23

imackler said:


> Pretty sure the E07K does have otg support and works with the S3: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XYy1FuzDUeRFIxNWE2eDZ6aE0/edit?pli=1


 
  


imackler said:


> Pretty sure the E07K does have otg support and works with the S3: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XYy1FuzDUeRFIxNWE2eDZ6aE0/edit?pli=1


 
  
 My mistake.. you have your answer then


----------



## imackler

cuiter23 said:


> My mistake.. you have your answer then


 
  
 Yeah, kind of. I was wondering if you could bypass the USB 2.0 Male/Female step of the cable.


----------



## drBeatsB

imackler said:


> Yeah, kind of. I was wondering if you could bypass the USB 2.0 Male/Female step of the cable.


I have been using my e07k for last 6 months with my xiaomi mi3 as external Dac using a otg cable and the mini usb cable which came with fiio..but the overall setup is so cumbersome that i can't go out with all these dangling wires.need a short micro to mini usb cable which i can't find in my country.


----------



## theuprising

drbeatsb said:


> I have been using my e07k for last 6 months with my xiaomi mi3 as external Dac using a otg cable and the mini usb cable which came with fiio..but the overall setup is so cumbersome that i can't go out with all these dangling wires.need a short micro to mini usb cable which i can't find in my country.


 

 Sell them all and buy an X3ii used?


----------



## drBeatsB

theuprising said:


> Sell them all and buy an X3ii used?


 yep. I'm reading a lots of reviews about both x3 2nd gen and x1 but can't make up my mind which one will be a clear upgrade to my existing Cowon c2 which is pretty decent Sounding and has a solid battery life even after 3yrs of regular use


----------



## dhmcclain1

Hi folks. This is probably addressed somewhere in this thread, but I will ask anyway.
 My E07k will power on, or at least the blue led lights up. The display does not turn on.
 I am guessing this a battery issue as this thing went unused  for a fairly long time.
 Can the battery be replaced? Or could it be something else? It actually worked fine
 the other day, tho I had this issue with the display when I tried to use it before that.
 After I turned it off, the display did not work again. Any help would be appreciated.
 BTW it is  long out of warranty, and if there is no fix that I can do myself it would
 likely be cheaper to replace it I presume? Thanks!


----------



## BohanYe

I see in the option for "system", there is fw version and runtime. can we upgrade firmware? and what is runtime?


----------



## hifigreg

Hi.
  
 I'm having a LOW VOLUME problem.
  
 Was got a FiiO E07K from buddy who was changing to a different DAC.
 Have read lots of great things about this device, so was really excited to try it out.
  
 Some background:
  
 Source:  
 I have tried it with PC computers at home and at work, but get very low volume from each.
  
 Headphone:  
 B&W P5 (1st gen, ~27ohm, I think), Grado SR80 (32ohm) and a pair of quite decent but cheap earbuds.
  
 Settings:  
 I have set output on "Playback Devices" on computer to "SPDIF Interface, 3- FiiO USB DAC-E07K"
 Have tried computer volume at varied levels, right up to maximum volume output, which yields audible but quiet output from E07K.
 E07K is set to max volume (60) and gain at +12dB
 Have also tried E07K with USB CHG in both "on" and "off" positions, but no effect
  
 Buddy was using this same unit with his Mac computer, and both Shure in-ears and pair of ATH50.
 Says it sounded great.
  
 I am definitely not trying to blow my ears out.
 The volume levels when using this are on the edge of barely audible, even when all pieces in the chain are connected at Max volumes.
  
 I'm at a loss.
 Can someone help?
  
 Thanks,
 Greg


----------



## Lurk650

Something is def wrong. I always have the main volume at 100 and DAC volume never above 40, gain either 0 or 6db.


----------



## bolmeteus

The E07K is now on sale for only 56$! If interested grab it now! 
 http://www.amazon.com/Fiio-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450689184&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e07k
  
 No I am in no way affiliated with Fiio, just stumbled upon the deal and thought I should share with the community.


----------



## Thade

I just picked up an e07k for 56.00 Amazon deal. So far so good with Surface 3 Atom. My previous setup was surface 3 out to e11k. Doing a lot of a/b testing and both sound great. E07k warmer, e11k brighter and a bit more soundstage although my ears may be too old and tired to appreciate improvements 
  
 Fiio Q1 is about 15.00 more the e07k. Different doc but less powerful amp
  
 Any thoughts on how e07k stacks up against its replacement ?
  
 Great thread all!
  
 J


----------



## hifigreg

lurk650 said:


> Something is def wrong. I always have the main volume at 100 and DAC volume never above 40, gain either 0 or 6db.




Thanks for the reply, Lurk.

Yes, I figured something must be wrong - I must strain to hear my music at anything below Max volume & gain, and at those settings, it's still quiet.

Does anyone know if there's any concerns with hitting the "RESET" button?
Thought I might try that out next...

Happy Festivus, everyone !

Greg


----------



## eldus

Any idea how this sounds dac wise in comparison to the HifiMeDiy sabre u2 or the older version.
  
  
 I also read that the soundstage is wide, but is more 2D, what do you think?


----------



## nbakid2000

I have a V-Moda XS headphone set right now. I have two options for DACs with this. I'm setting up my friend with his first good headphone system on the cheap. He also just built a tower computer. So, I have the XS headphones already. Would a FiiO E07K Andes DAC/Amp work better or a FiiO K1 Portable DAC + Headphone Amplifier? The first is $56 on Amazon, the second is $40. 
 Edit: picked up the FiiO. More options and half price.


----------



## riversub

I'm considering buying this DAC/Amp but am a little concerned about the reviews that mention it is bass-heavy.  I would be pairing it with an Oppo-PM3 headset, which I think has nailed the bass - not too much, not too little.  So, do you think adding this to my setup will disturb the balance with the bass being too overpowered?  Also,  does it work with Apple kit - iPhone 6 plus and macbook pro?  Thanks for your comments and help!


----------



## Lurk650

riversub said:


> I'm considering buying this DAC/Amp but am a little concerned about the reviews that mention it is bass-heavy.  I would be pairing it with an Oppo-PM3 headset, which I think has nailed the bass - not too much, not too little.  So, do you think adding this to my setup will disturb the balance with the bass being too overpowered?  Also,  does it work with Apple kit - iPhone 6 plus and macbook pro?  Thanks for your comments and help!


 
 Shouldn't add any bass...that I can tell of...plus it has a built in EQ to go from -10 to +10 on Bass/Treble
  
 From Macbook it just works via USB...the Camera KIt is what you need for the iphone 6 use...or look into a different DAC/Amp like the HA-2 by Oppo where you just use a standard lightning cable


----------



## nbakid2000

If I have a V-Moda XS I'm plugging into this, should the gain be left at 0? The XS seem to be pretty sensitive already since they're aimed at portable use.


----------



## Lurk650

nbakid2000 said:


> If I have a V-Moda XS I'm plugging into this, should the gain be left at 0? The XS seem to be pretty sensitive already since they're aimed at portable use.


 
 0 or +6 should be fine
  
 Are you using this as only an amp or actually using the DAC section too?


----------



## cheungchris

I just got a FiiO E07K Andes to go along with my HD598's and found that the USB input from my desktop, laptop, dad's laptop and sister's MacBook air, when getting recieving through USB it will be really quiet. When using the 3.5 mm jack in it will be what I think it should be. I'm not sure if I got a dysfunctional unit or if there are any problems with it. I reinstalled the drivers just to make sure and would like any help on this problem at all.


----------



## Lurk650

cheungchris said:


> I just got a FiiO E07K Andes to go along with my HD598's and found that the USB input from my desktop, laptop, dad's laptop and sister's MacBook air, when getting recieving through USB it will be really quiet. When using the 3.5 mm jack in it will be what I think it should be. I'm not sure if I got a dysfunctional unit or if there are any problems with it. I reinstalled the drivers just to make sure and would like any help on this problem at all.




You have the computers volume set to 100 right?


----------



## nbakid2000

lurk650 said:


> 0 or +6 should be fine
> 
> Are you using this as only an amp or actually using the DAC section too?


 
  
 I assume only as a DAC but I'm unsure of the settings, as I haven't actually opened it. I gave it to my friend still sealed and he is setting it up tonight. I told him to put it at 0 but he's going to have to experiment. I just didn't want this to blow up the XS. I've never used it so I don't know how to switch between functions (if that's even a thing). He's using them with the V-Moda XS so....I didn't think these needed an amp, per se. It's his first experience with a DAC/amp in any capacity.


----------



## cheungchris

I just was messing around with it a bit and moved usb cables around. At some point when I unplugged my 2 usb hubs the full volume came on and gave me a heart attack (jump scare) now it just randomly cuts in and out (from loud to quiet).


----------



## Lurk650

nbakid2000 said:


> I assume only as a DAC but I'm unsure of the settings, as I haven't actually opened it. I gave it to my friend still sealed and he is setting it up tonight. I told him to put it at 0 but he's going to have to experiment. I just didn't want this to blow up the XS. I've never used it so I don't know how to switch between functions (if that's even a thing). He's using them with the V-Moda XS so....I didn't think these needed an amp, per se. It's his first experience with a DAC/amp in any capacity.




When using it via USB whether computer or like I do where it's Line Out from my 4th Gen Touch it uses the DAC and amp. If you just use a 3.5 to 3.5 from headphone out to the FiiO then it acts as just an amp.


----------



## Lurk650

cheungchris said:


> I just was messing around with it a bit and moved usb cables around. At some point when I unplugged my 2 usb hubs the full volume came on and gave me a heart attack (jump scare) now it just randomly cuts in and out (from loud to quiet).



Are you using the supplied USB cable?


----------



## cheungchris

lurk650 said:


> Are you using the supplied USB cable?


 
 It wouldn't work with the supplied USB cable so I tried with 2 other ones, 1 was gold plated and the other was for hard drives. I am probably gonna take it back in and swap it for a FiiO Q1 if this doesn't work out.


----------



## Lurk650

cheungchris said:


> It wouldn't work with the supplied USB cable so I tried with 2 other ones, 1 was gold plated and the other was for hard drives. I am probably gonna take it back in and swap it for a FiiO Q1 if this doesn't work out.


 
 So you've tried it from Laptop through supplied cable to the E07K? Not using any hub?


----------



## cheungchris

Yeah same story on the laptop it will cut in from extremely quiet to extremely loud at 12 gain or 0 gain.


----------



## Lurk650

cheungchris said:


> Yeah same story on the laptop it will cut in from extremely quiet to extremely loud at 12 gain or 0 gain.


 
 Hmm very strange. Sucks to see people having so many issues with new ones. Mine from 2013 is still working flawlessly.


----------



## cheungchris

Just found a solution of plugging it into my hub. Not sure if the power delivery from my motherboard is kinda bad or something with software. I already changed my Battery performance to high. Might restart to test it again.


----------



## FiJAAS

Can I use the fiio e07k dac with Apple nano 7g via lightning USB adapter and mini usb?


----------



## Lurk650

fijaas said:


> Can I use the fiio e07k dac with Apple nano 7g via lightning USB adapter and mini usb?


 
 You need the CCK, camera connection kit, bestbuy sells it for $30, that plus the FiiO L9 will work.


----------



## FiJAAS

lurk650 said:


> You need the CCK, camera connection kit, bestbuy sells it for $30, that plus the FiiO L9 will work.




The nano has a lightning port, which camera connection should I get to utilize the e07k dac?


----------



## Lurk650

fijaas said:


> The nano has a lightning port, which camera connection should I get to utilize the e07k dac?




Any one with good reviews and you need to buy the FiiO L9 cable


----------



## nbakid2000

lurk650 said:


> When using it via USB whether computer or like I do where it's Line Out from my 4th Gen Touch it uses the DAC and amp. If you just use a 3.5 to 3.5 from headphone out to the FiiO then it acts as just an amp.


 
  
 Ah, sweet, I was not aware of that. That's interesting to know. He'll be using it as a DAC/amp then via USB.


----------



## Lurk650

Ok I was mistaken. The L9 just provides a Line level out, doesn't bypass my 4th Gen DAC. 

For the E07K to work you actually need this, sells for the same price on Apple Store and Amazon:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/apple-lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter-white/7006933.p?id=1218821195498&skuId=7006933

And you also need:
http://www.amazon.com/Generic-Female-Mini-Adapter-SF4814/dp/B0016RNX2I


----------



## eldus

could any of you comment on the soundstage and imaging of the Andes and if it is operable with android?


----------



## Thade

eldus said:


> could any of you comment on the soundstage and imaging of the Andes and if it is operable with android?


 
  
 My ears aren't really tuned to evaluate sound stage but I can verify the e07k works great as a DAC via usb OTG with Nexus 6


----------



## LiquidDan

You can get decent soundstage from the e07k, and it works surprisingly well as a DAC via the line out.


----------



## serman005

Can e07k drive HD600 adequately? I don't listen very loud.


----------



## dark tattoo

I have eo7k for about 8 mnts now and I love it it runs my senn hd600 with no prob and work great with my bw p5 and p3


----------



## Retro Salva

Wondering if repair on it can be made ?


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

retro salva said:


> Wondering if repair on it can be made ?


 
  
 Hi, Retro Slava.
  
 So your E07K can not work normally?  We can help repair the unit, so pls provide more details about your E07K, and you can send them to us at support@fiio.net. We just want to confirm the problem firstly.


----------



## Retro Salva

It works fine. Was wondering if repairs can be made on the screen because my screen is cracked on it.

 Thanks for the response


----------



## flognarde

I am about to buy a second hand E07K . Did anyone have issue plugging it on a 6.0 running android phone (2014 MOTOX)
 I have had answers from FIIO customer service and they say that none of there DAC's are Android compatible. That Android is unstable and that a simple upgrade could make it not work...


----------



## Dulalala

flognarde said:


> I am about to buy a second hand E07K . Did anyone have issue plugging it on a 6.0 running android phone (2014 MOTOX)
> I have had answers from FIIO customer service and they say that none of there DAC's are Android compatible. That Android is unstable and that a simple upgrade could make it not work...


 
 Well it doesn't work on any of my phones.


----------



## flognarde

That's weird FIIO is not getting into the android thing seriously... I think I won't take a chance on this. Will probably look somewhere else . ENCORE MDSD ? The WIFI DAP altrernative is far too expensive for me .


----------



## Dulalala

Well I'm sure this is the wrong thread for it but I do know the dragonfly black is compatible with Andriod and it's only slightly more expensive.


----------



## flognarde

dulalala said:


> Well I'm sure this is the wrong thread for it but I do know the dragonfly black is compatible with Andriod and it's only slightly more expensive.


 
 It's said it sounds terrible on Android 5.0. No intel on 6.0 possible improvements


----------



## yahwista

my fiio andes oled screen is faint and now barely visible help how can i fix this?


----------



## apaar123

These vs e17k vs e18k vs fiio q1 vs e10k vs schiit full? Which is the best?


----------



## ksatayboy

apaar123 said:


> These vs e17k vs e18k vs fiio q1 vs e10k vs schiit full? Which is the best?




E17k wins all the fiio but idk about schiit


----------



## Mumrik

Does anyone know if the e07k can take and play inputs from USB and the minijack simultaneously?
  
 I'm currently using a Behringer UCA202 at my desktop - it's playing the role of sound card for one PC, and taking analog audio from a second so I can hear both at the same time. I essentially want to know if I can do the same with the e07k


----------



## wall000

Does anyone know what type of volume control the E07K has? In this review this guy says it is a digitally controlled analog volume control, but wouldn't it need at least 61 resistors just for that?
He is right about it distorting above 45/50, he even advises to limit your volume and use +6dB gain but I find the gain changes the tone/signature/coloration/whatever, sounds different with gain and of course dynamic range suffers a bit.
I've only had mine for 3 days but I only use gain on quiet albums, for everything else 50 volume is enough without gain, I'm using it as dac with a pair of HD 439.
Any thoughts?


----------



## yawg (Dec 16, 2019)

phlashbios said:


> Discovered the E07K is available on Amazon UK today (it wasn't yesterday) and have ordered one. I have an E7 atm, so will be interested to see how it compares.


If I connect the USB in via the L7 on my E7 I can't use the amp, only the Line out of the dock. How about the Andes? Thanks.


----------



## yawg (Dec 16, 2019)

Also I plan to get one of the desktop amps for my E7 and E07K, either the E9 or the EO9K. I understand that both amps will support the E7 and the E07K or am I wrong?


----------



## yawg

JamesFiiO said:


> E07k is compatible with E9 and E09K.


I own an E7 and an E07K and want to buy a compatible desktop amp. Are both the E7 and E07K compatible with the E9 and the E09K? Any caveats? Thank you.


----------

